# Thatcher is dead



## Fingers (Apr 8, 2013)

according to LBC


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah right, i'll believe it when i see it


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

this isn't a piss take like the previous 15 efforts is it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

just heard this on lbc me self.....

todays gonna be fun on here.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

bbc news has it up now


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, it's on BBC news ticker

50 pages by 5pm!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Fingers said:


> accordign to LBC


this is an early contender for post of the year if true


----------



## Dan U (Apr 8, 2013)

all over twitter


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 8, 2013)

She's gone - it has been confirmed


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2013)

It is breaking news on the BBC News website.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 8, 2013)

It;s true!


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22067155


----------



## aqua (Apr 8, 2013)

Confirmed on BBC


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

she's gone and i don't feel what i thought i'd feel

see you down trafalgar on the weekend tho

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2013/apr/08/miliband-clegg-local-elections-cameron-madrid


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2013)

Eh?

Oohhh!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 8, 2013)

someone temporary ban Sass for a day or two for his blood pressure


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 8, 2013)

Devastated I'm not in the UK for this.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 8, 2013)

party on !!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Let the party commence!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

for fuck's sake I'm stuck at work and DotCommunist is at home


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh happy day!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

b/f's surprised.  He thought she was already dead


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2013)

ding dong!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2013)

Ace!


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 8, 2013)

Hurrah!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

pow!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/

someone needs to update this quickly!!!


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 8, 2013)

until theres a stake in that thing were her heart should be, head severed and mouth stuffed with garlic bulbs i refuse to accept shes dead . Only undead as yet .


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

OMG it better not be another hoax!


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2013)

On the day all the cuts kick in! how very fucking apt!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> someone temporary ban Sass for a day or two for his blood pressure


Someone temp ban me for a week or so and give us tickets abroad somewhere they don't give a shit???


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 8, 2013)

I wish I believed in hell - so she could rot in it!


----------



## tendril (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 8, 2013)

Rejoice!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> for fuck's sake I'm stuck at work and DotCommunist is at home


i'm stuck at work but TRAFALGAR AT THE WEEKEND


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think this event is going to be a terrible let down for those with left leanings. There's going to be much fawning over her and not much criticism. People who didn't live through her time in charge will have their opinions formed by what they hear in the next few days, I reckon. Especially those not-so-political people.

Glad the bitch has gone though. It feels a whole load less evil here already!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

and there's me without two pennies to rub together!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> OMG it better not be another hoax!


 
It's on BBC News.  You *have *to trust BBC news


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeffrey Archer was sad even before: 



> Speaking to Reader's Digest, the former Tory MP said: "I still see her and get weekly updates - she’s not well. ... Mary and I were among her closest friends; Margaret adored Mary. Now she doesn’t even know who I am. So terribly sad.... If she believed something, she fought for it and followed it through. These days—the Tony Blairs and the David Camerons—it’s all about focus groups."


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2013)

Well there it is. Good lord.

I'm a bit shellshocked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Rejoice!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/
> 
> someone needs to update this quickly!!!


 
it has been - says YES - the lady's not returning


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2013)

This has made my day!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

So what are the official party plans? The whole nation to celebrate the witch's passing on town squares up and down the country? Mass gathering of urine to pour on her grave?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

best monday ever


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2013)

happy happy happy joy joy joy


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So what are the official party plans? The whole nation to celebrate the witches passing on town squares up and down the country? Mass gathering of urine to pour on her grave?


SATURDAY TRAFALGAR 6PM


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

what is this odd feeling i am having?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done, Fingers, on getting the first thread out there.

Surely there must be some massive urban trophy for that?

Lazy Llama


----------



## yardbird (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm off to the pub to break the news to the Fail readers


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

about fucking time!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> SATURDAY TRAFALGAR 6PM


Cheers guv, will be there with the Bell's on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Children all over the land will be crying over their spilt milk


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> what is this odd feeling i am having?


i was expecting rather more from the news, it must be said.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2013)

want!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Children all over the land will be crying over their spilt milk


snatched milk i think you'll find.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh christ. Can I handle the eulogies, the tears of the blazer crews, the obvious sanctifying of her "mission" and the State Funeral?

Right, back to the current enemies. They will use this in the most cynical way imaginable to bolster their ideology.

"The battle for the past is for the future
Must be the winners in the memory war".


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay, but oh christ, we're going to see eulogies from Milliband et al. aren't we.  Telly is going to stay off for a few weeks.

Whose death will Twitter be able to bullshit about now?  There's a void to be filled.

Good luck finding a private hire coach this weekend, they'll be busy.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Having lived through a shit in the 80s - good riddance


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally gone, but amidst the relief and celebration, now we need to kill of her legacy: neo-liberalism and the current cunts that are enacting stuff she probably never thought was ever feasible.

I'm up for some partying in the meantime though like!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/


 

It's changed!  

http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/

This lady's not returning


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

LEST WE FORGET


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Cheers guv, will be there with the Bell's on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

time to dust off the playlists lads!

I saw a newspaper picture from the political campaign
A woman was kissing a child, who was obviously in pain
She spills with compassion, as that young childs
Face in her hands she grips
Can you imagine all that greed and avarice
Coming down on that childs lips

Well I hope I don't die too soon
I pray the lord my soul to save
Oh I'll be a good boy, Im trying so hard to behave
Because there's one thing I know, I'd like to live
Long enough to savour
That's when they finally put you in the ground
Ill stand on your grave and tramp the dirt down

When england was the whore of the world
Margeret was her madam
And the future looked as bright and as clear as
The black tarmacadam
Well I hope that she sleeps well at night, isnt
Haunted by every tiny detail
Cos when she held that lovely face in her hands
All she thought of was betrayal

And now the cynical ones say that it all ends the same in the long run
Try telling that to the desperate father who just squeezed the life from his only son
And how it's only voices in your head and dreams you never dreamt
Try telling him the subtle difference between justice and contempt
Try telling me she isn't angry with this pitiful discontent
When they flaunt it in your face as you line up for punishment
And then expect you to say thank you straighten up, look proud and pleased
Because youve only got the symptoms, you haven't got the whole disease
Just like a schoolboy, whose heads like a tin-can
Filled up with dreams then poured down the drain
Try telling that to the boys on both sides, being blown to bits or beaten and maimed
Who takes all the glory and none of the shame

Well I hope you live long now, I pray the lord your soul to keep
I think I'll be going before we fold our arms and start to weep
I never thought for a moment that human life could be so cheap
Cos when they finally put you in the ground
They'll stand there laughing and tramp the dirt down


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> someone temporary ban Sass for a day or two for his blood pressure


His lawyer son-in-law is going to get busy, I suspect


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


Two of those. Maybe three.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel sorry for the friends & family on the death of an old lady. But the death of Thatcher certainly is a day worth celebrating.


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2013)

We need to be sure.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

i dare them to go state funeral


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I feel sorry for the friends & family on the death of an old lady. But the death of Thatcher certainly is a day worth celebrating.


 
Fortunately Thatch-ler's friends and family are all horrible people as well, so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)

Christ this place will go into meltdown...Ed/Llama - Activate the "Maggies Dead" backup server!


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## xenon (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah right, i'll believe it when i see it



'Strue. Heard on LBC too...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

bladders at the ready for graveside trips


----------



## Dandred (Apr 8, 2013)

Did I have her on the celebrity death thread?

Ding dong the witch is dead


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2013)

Getting in [five years] early with my celebrations:


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

I've got this looped.


----------



## sptme (Apr 8, 2013)

Where's the party?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> i dare them to go state funeral


I was just saying to a mate, if they go state funeral there'll likely be riots too.

Which could be interesting.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Top Thatcher memory.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> bladders at the ready for graveside trips


 
And I'll make sure I've been holding in a nice, hot curry.


----------



## Boru (Apr 8, 2013)

Party on.. next Saturday

http://libcom.org/forums/events-and...algar-square-london-when-maggie-thatcher-dies


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i was expecting rather more from the news, it must be said.


 
yes, it's like opening up your christmas present and there's a dead old lady in there.  i mean, it's a gift and all that but there's not much i can do with a dead old lady and she's starting to stink...


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

pete wylie, day that margaret thatcher dies


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2013)

Hahahaha fuck you you hateful auld bitch


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 8, 2013)

Facebook just exploded.


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2013)

I love it how all the news agencies have everything prepared for this event


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> i dare them to go state funeral


 
I think Labour already promised this.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

they didn't even stop Bargain Hunt for the old witch


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## articul8 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2013)

It really is true isn't it?

I shall try to avoid all the fawning the news will be spewing out of the next few days and drinking a toast to the miners etc.. instead!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2013)

articul8 said:


>


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 8, 2013)

Such, sad, sad news . . . 

(that she died peacefully)


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2013)

Whilst everyone is going ding dong, expect the govt. to bury all manner of stories, so keep your eyes open


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Alan Sugar: "Baroness Thatcher in the 80's kicked started the entrepreneurial revolution that allowed chirpy chappies to succeed and not just the elite"


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

articul8 said:


>


 
Don't apply Thatcher-style cuts to your celebrations...fuck austerity, go large!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 8, 2013)

Just found out. Trying not to look too happy at lunch with my Tory mum.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 8, 2013)

that noted libertarian and championer of free speech Guido Fawkes turned the comments on this story off pretty sharpish on his website. didn't go as he hoped I think. shame.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Whilst everyone is going ding dong, expect the govt. to bury all manner of stories, so keep your eyes open


especially if you're on the party on the weekend.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2013)

They cut short Kosmo Vinyl's interview as 'listed londoner' on Radio London to break the news!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2013)

Interesting career summary from the BBC:


> Baroness Thatcher's government privatised several state-owned industries. She was also in power when the UK went to war with Argentina over the Falkland Islands in 1982.


And that's yer lot.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Just found out. Trying not to look too happy at lunch with my Tory mum.


 
bollocks, laugh in her face, we have waited long enough


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> that noted libertarian and championer of free speech Guido Fawkes turned the comments on this story off pretty sharpish on his website. didn't go as he hoped I think. shame.


 
Farage: "Very sad to hear of the death of Margaret Thatcher, a great patriotic lady."


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 8, 2013)

Now where's my party hat???


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2013)

ha!  

Shame she didn't take one of the current lot with her.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 8, 2013)

Hurray!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


>




beat me to it


----------



## cantsin (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> she's gone and i don't feel what i thought i'd feel
> 
> see you down trafalgar on the weekend tho
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2013/apr/08/miliband-clegg-local-elections-cameron-madrid


 
hard to feel too jubilant, when her / the ideologies and interests she fought for are stronger / more dominant than ever


----------



## cdg (Apr 8, 2013)

Ding dong the witch is dead.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

best day since she resigned - in those days we had no internets to find out stuff from - no boards to rant on - no twitter /fb joy

someone brought in the afternoon edition of the standard to work - which they had bizarrely got Boy George to sign


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

Ding dong


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2013)

My FB newsfeed is all full of DING DONG.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> what is this odd feeling i am having?


 

throw those curtains wide, one day like this a year will see you right, for life


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Live reactions from Sky News

http://news.sky.com/story/1075306/live-reactions-margaret-thatcher-dies


They should come here instead.  Much more interesting


----------



## Coolfonz (Apr 8, 2013)

(Reuters 14:09 London) Hell to be run by ATOS, hoof and horn tax sparks ire


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 8, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> ha!
> 
> Shame she didn't take one of the current lot with her.


 I think there are too many but we live in hope they'll go soon


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 8, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Who's up for a celebratory bevvy?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give the news a miss over the next few days so as to avoid the fawning eulogies from the establishment


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> best day since she resigned - in those days we had no internets to find out stuff from - no boards to rant on - no twitter /fb joy
> 
> someone brought in the afternoon edition of the standard to work - which they had bizarrely got Boy George to sign


i was going to college and stopped in the pub for a swift half on the way down but they had the one o'clock news on and it said 'this resignation will have grave repercussions for british politicks' so i asked the barman who'd resigned and he said 'thatcher' so i said 'stop the half and make it a pint': was shitfaced when i finally made it there!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> i dare them to go state funeral


It'll surely go to tender, lowest bidder wins.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Who's up for a celebratory bevvy?


 urban drink up on Weds night just turned into a celebration


----------



## Teepee (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

mauvais said:


> It'll surely go to tender, lowest bidder wins.


 chuck her into an abandoned closed down coal mine


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 8, 2013)

party


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2013)

Firky said:


> We need to be sure.


 
Aye


----------



## mao (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 8, 2013)

The lady is for interring!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2013)

Gutted I won't be in London on Saturday.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

I might have to go to that there London later


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> snatched milk i think you'll find.


 
Yes I know, but my fingers were too excited


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

She died while I was having a bath and emerging clean from the water. There are no coincidences ya f-f-f-f-f-ff-f fuckin dead _bitch_


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2013)

Coolfonz said:


> (Reuters 14:09 London) Hell to be run by ATOS, hoof and horn tax sparks ire


Thatcher still 'fit to work', says spokesman


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Instead of Trafalgar Square, people should go to Downing Street with banners proclaiming _"You next Cameron"_


----------



## mao (Apr 8, 2013)

*Why is this petition clsed?*



*Thatcher state funeral to be privatised*

Responsible department: Cabinet Office

In keeping with the great lady's legacy, Margaret Thatcher's state funeral should be funded and managed by the private sector to offer the best value and choice for end users and other stakeholders.
The undersigned believe that the legacy of the former PM deserves nothing less and that offering this unique opportunity is an ideal way to cut government expense and further prove the merits of liberalised economics Baroness Thatcher spearheaded.



http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/18914


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Is this a bigger thing for those of us who grew up under her? I was 14 when she was elected, 25 when she got shafted by her own party If you grew up after the Thatcher years is she still the towering figure of evil?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 8, 2013)

Am tickled by the bbc 'Live: thatcher dead' newsfeed


----------



## moochedit (Apr 8, 2013)

fuck me it's not a drill this time  ( or have anonymous hacked every news website  )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

mao said:


> *Why is this petition clsed?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Out of time.  Petitions are only open for so long.

Someone needs to start a new one.  Off you go


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

at last i can change my tagline here....


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh happy day.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

This is by no means the best Thatcher song but it is the happiest


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

cantsin said:


> hard to feel too jubilant, when her / the ideologies and interests she fought for are stronger / more dominant than ever


aye, despite the initial rush of shameful glee, it's hard to be too celebratory as we have to deal with her legacy


----------



## xes (Apr 8, 2013)

Meeting for Trafalgar square 
set yet


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> She died while I was having a bath and emerging clean from the water. There are no coincidences ya f-f-f-f-f-ff-f fuckin dead _bitch_


I was watching a film about how a bunch of extreme right-wingers were destroying the working-class, particularly the miners.  It'd had just gone "a clever old boy with a beard" said the working class only had the option to fight....


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Oh happy day.


coolah coolay


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 8, 2013)

Blimey!  I was starting to think she'd just go on forever!


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Gutted I won't be in London on Saturday.


 
I shall be going to see my mother on Saturday.  Let's see how long we last before there's a row.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

heh when i heard this in the bath i could just see it going mental on here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Is this a bigger thing for those of us who grew up under her? I was 14 when she was elected, 25 when she got shafted by her own party If you grew up after the Thatcher years is she still the towering figure of evil?


 
Yep, unless your parents were wannabe yuppies, in which case you probably grew up admiring her


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

"And, has thou slain the wicked witch?
 Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
 He chortled in his joy.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, despite the initial rush of shameful glee, it's hard to be too celebratory as we have to deal with her legacy


...and part of that fight is recognising the evil, calling it what it is, teaching what it is and celebrating when an exemplar of it dies.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 8, 2013)

The annoying thing is that on World at One now playing they keep playing clips of her rasping voice and irritating opinions.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

is there an official party thread yet?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 8, 2013)

Maggie! Maggie! Maggie!
Dead! Dead! Dead!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh god, I can't listen to the fucking establishment media already.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 8, 2013)

Party time motherfucker!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)

REJOICE!

does this now mean we can have nice things, like a revolution?


----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 8, 2013)

Much as I have been awaiting Thatcher's demise, going out and partying feels a bit premature while you've got this truly evil government in power. She lives on through them. So we somehow need to bump those buggers off too!


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 8, 2013)

Perhaps we can look forward to a state funeral and, maybe, even a day off.

As a 'thank you', of course.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> urban drink up on Weds night just turned into a celebration


Where is it? I'm coming.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm waiting for the you shouldn't rejoice at someone dying arguments. 

Trying to find a video of being smug Thatcher at the death of someone, I thought she'd have said something more about Bobby Sands' death.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2013)

Telly is gonna be shit/insufferable for a week


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Is this a bigger thing for those of us who grew up under her? I was 14 when she was elected, 25 when she got shafted by her own party If you grew up after the Thatcher years is she still the towering figure of evil?


 
I was about 6 when Maggie got the boot and I still hated her. In fact coming from a family of atheist lefties hatred of Maggie was the closest thing we had to religion.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Telly is gonna be shit/insufferable for a week


Yep.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Telly is gonna be shit/insufferable for a week


 
It always is.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> someone temporary ban Sass for a day or two for his blood pressure


 
I feel a desire to repost my retort to Sass after one of the many tickings off he gave us for revelling in the old bitch's suffering.





			
				sasaferrato said:
			
		

> Only a vile and depraved individual would take pleasure in the death of another human being. Your conscience, if you actually had one, would tell you this. You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself.​​


​ 



			
				billy_bob said:
			
		

> I don't think of myself as someone who would usually take pleasure in another's misfortune, regardless of political or personal objections to them. But as someone who spent the 1980s in the north of England I genuinely can't see how anyone *with* a conscience could not take at least some satisfaction from the death of Margaret Thatcher​


​


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Where's LLETSA?


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 8, 2013)

The thing is, are they going to bury her in a publicly accessible place so people can dance on her grave?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Where is it? I'm coming.


 Alwyn Castle - nr Highbury Corner


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I think this event is going to be a terrible let down for those with left leanings. There's going to be much fawning over her and not much criticism. People who didn't live through her time in charge will have their opinions formed by what they hear in the next few days, I reckon. Especially those not-so-political people.


 
You're not wrong, BBC news is about three feet up her cold dead intestinal tract.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


>





Galloway just tweeted this.  Unlucky


----------



## mao (Apr 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> REJOICE!
> 
> does this now mean we can have nice things, like a revolution?


 

Rejoice!


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2013)

State funeral, but not lying in state so no one can piss on her.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2013)

I was expecting more from the "Live: Baroness Thatcher dies" link on the BBC website.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Helen Back said:


> The thing is, are they going to bury her in a publicly accessible place so people can dance on her grave?


 
I vote for preserving in pickling vinegar, mounting on the fourth plinth and erecting a 'Hook a duck and win a punch' stall.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 8, 2013)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Maggie! Maggie! Maggie!
> Dead! Dead! Dead!


Maggie
dead
Maggie
dead
Maggie Maggie Maggie
Dead dead dead


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2013)

Favourite comment -  





> The only state funeral where the 21 gun salute is aimed at the coffin


----------



## Dan U (Apr 8, 2013)

Somewhere the taxpayers alliance is tieing itself in knots over the state funeral issue. 

Someone should start a poll denanding Blair and Brown get state funerals, that should kill the idea stone cold.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 8, 2013)

there goes my plan to stop drinking today


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> there goes my plan to stop drinking today


you can stop when the pubs shut


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

Nicked off twitter:

*Rottweiler Derby* @sredniivashtaar
"No such thing as society?" NO SUCH THING AS YOU


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 8, 2013)

Everyone at work seems to like her.  At least she had balls.... and some crap about aspiration.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

Some people on Twitter think Cher is deas

#nowthatchersdead


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Has Scargill said anything yet? Is he dancing?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

haha I just stood up in the office and said "Rot in hell you old cow!" whilst pumping my fist.

I got a few funny looks until I explained.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Maggie! Maggie! Maggie!
> Dead! Dead! Dead!


i remember on the poll tax riot the 'out out out' 

i was beginning to lose hope she was mortal


----------



## cantsin (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, despite the initial rush of shameful glee, it's hard to be too celebratory as we have to deal with her legacy


 

Beeb saying she spent most of her final days at the Ritz, she'll have died wealthy and comfortable, having helped  leave a neo lib legacy that dominates global politics to a greater or lesser degree....if I was her family , I'd be celebrating a life well lived.

A public outpouring of disgust at her memory / legacy might help mitigate that , but not sure if it will happen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Wish she'd died another day.  I have loads to get done today and this is eating into my getting stuff done


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Alwyn Castle - nr Highbury Corner


Excellent! I'll be there. That pub is in Canonbury?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2013)

I've picked a gravestone for her


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

The coverage looks pretty bad on the internet:

"In the 1960s, while the British feminist movement was burning its bras, Margaret Thatcher was challenging the gender barrier within the Conservative Party. She led the party in opposition and in 1979 became Britain’s first female prime minister. She inherited an economy in chaos that made the country the ‘Sick Man of Europe.’ Her first job was to turn that around."


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2013)

CNN used this apparently.   or hoax...


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2013)

What's all this I hear that Cher has died?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Has Scargill said anything yet? Is he dancing?


 
Helmut Kohl has said 'Verpiss dich, du alte Fotze." Must be German for Rest in Peace.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

In the words of Bill Maclaren,

"They'll be dancing in the streets tonight"


----------



## pk (Apr 8, 2013)

Ha ha, about fucking time! Surprised this is only 7 pages long. Should be some good parties this weekend then...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 8, 2013)

Bloody hell, we've spent the last couple of weeks at work worrying about Mandela and then the big one happens when we're not expecting it!


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i remember on the poll tax riot the 'out out out'
> 
> i was beginning to lose hope she was mortal


So were a lot of us


----------



## wiskey (Apr 8, 2013)

Can we smelt her down and make something useful?


----------



## pk (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

I was beginning to think that she'd outlive us all.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

haha! Lovely typo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

pk said:


> Ha ha, about fucking time! Surprised this is only 7 pages long. Should be some good parties this weekend then...


 
People on their lunch breaks?


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 8, 2013)

Footage of the poll tax riots on Sky - for a moment I thought the party had started early!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

Henry Kissinger on BBC 1 now. She gave great head, apparently. It's hard to understand his accent though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

ashes to ashes, dust to dust, an enemy of the people eats the crust


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

keybored said:


> What's all this I hear that Cher has died?


 
#nowthatchersdead


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/

Wow, I thought it might never happen. 
Trouble is I now hate Cameron even more.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 8, 2013)

Plus footage of people cheering her at some conference: just looks like they are cheering the news  (watching at work with the sound turned off).


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

Spare a thought for Sassaferrato freezing his arse on a scottish picket line.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Whilst everyone is going ding dong, expect the govt. to bury all manner of stories, so keep your eyes open


 
Well I'd already seen DLA to PIP on two different programmes today.  That's now going to be ignored and that's a big story


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ashes to ashes, dust to dust, an enemy of the people eats the crust


 
You can't rhyme 'dust' with 'dust' 

e2a: oh, you didn't


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

good job i didn't then


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

She could have died closer to the weekend so we don't dilute the moment.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Henry Kissinger on BBC 1 now. She gave great head, apparently. It's hard to understand his accent though.


 
One more way to judge and condemn her - the calibre of arsehole at the head of the queue to eulogise her.  If only dear old Pinochet were still with us, eh


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Excellent! I'll be there. That pub is in Canonbury?


 St Paul's Road


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 8, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I was about 6 when Maggie got the boot and I still hated her. In fact coming from a family of atheist lefties hatred of Maggie was the closest thing we had to religion.


Similar here. I wasn't allowed Mr whippy ice cream.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> St Paul's Road


Cheers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> She could have died closer to the weekend so we don't dilute the moment.


 
I think I can maitain my joi de vivre for 6 days


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> #nowthatchersdead


That's terrible 

RIP in peace x


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Fingers said:
			
		

> accordign to LBC



Wow. Just saw this. Well done on posting the real thread.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 8, 2013)

Come friendly bombs and fall on her funeral.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

Or as someone on Twitter said,



> "Thatcher dead? Not for much longer. Like when Stalin died, the exorcism begins in earnest."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

I was wrong. The Lady is for burning.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

No grave, cremation.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> it's hard to be too celebratory as we have to deal with her legacy


 
BBC's news top three stories ATM:

Ex-Prime Minister Thatcher dies.
Changes to disability benefit begin.
UK retailers ration baby milk.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> She could have died closer to the weekend so we don't dilute the moment.


 
But this way I've got time to book a cheap train ticket to london.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 8, 2013)

as a humanist, the death of a person is a time of sadness of the passing of a living, breathing, sentient entity and for the family and friends they leave behind as they continue on their infinite journey. and so with the passing of thatcher (small t), whilst i don't feel celebratory the very best of sentiment i can raise for her and loved ones is "meh"

in part because i have one eye on the current lot of tories in power and feel there is not space for a cigarette paper between them and thatcher. in many ways this current shower are akin to thatcher in her last years of madness, but there is nobody to step up and challenge them from within their own ranks and the left is to the right of centre. hell in a handcart with thatcher at the helm.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No grave, cremation.


 
The express route to Hell, is it?

Thank you, drive through.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

kissenger has hands so soaked in blood he can't piss without smearing his nob with red.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2013)

Funeral at St Pauls, but sadly, a private cremation.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> haha! Lovely typo.


you just _know_ that they noticed that, but went 'naah, fuck it, leave it in'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2013)

This is why I don't bother looking at Twitter, bunch of fucking idiots think that Cher is dead thanks to #nowthatcherisdead

Fucks sake...

edit: Also if we do have a State Funeral are the Tories going to blame her when the economy doesn't pick up?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2013)

Mungy said:


> as a humanist, the death of a person is a time of sadness of the passing of a living, breathing, sentient entity and for the family and friends they leave behind as they continue on their infinite journey. and so with the passing of thatcher (small t), whilst i don't feel celebratory the very best of sentiment i can raise for her and loved ones is "meh"


 
But her family and friends are all cunts as well.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

George Osborner used to be an independently vile creature, but when he said Mick Philpott was a product of the welfare state he'd finally received her soul. Last few days, when the demon departed, she's just been an empty husk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Would be funny if you didn't get the impression she's laying there dead but knowing her legacy lives on


killer b said:


>


 

Except there's people going on about Luke. Who the fuck is Luke? 

Fuck off you Luke lovers [/quote]


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> and there's me without two pennies to rub together!


come down the pub tonight mate, i will more than happily buy you several beers, as I am fucking ecstatic


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Apr 8, 2013)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Maggie! Maggie! Maggie!
> Dead! Dead! Dead!


 
Perfect! A fiver if you post this on the Mail forum.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Perfect! A fiver if you post this on the Mail forum.


 
A link to this thread might be fun...


----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/1999/oct/06/pinochet.chile evil to the end


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Apr 8, 2013)

The fawning on the BBC is already making me puke. This is going to become this years fucking jubilee.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Would be funny if you didn't get the impression she's laying there dead but knowing her legacy lives on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
 This could be like when Mariah Carey confused Michael Johnson with King Hussain of Jordan.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


>





Lets make it number one download!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2013)

Andrew Hertford said:


> The fawning on the BBC is already making me puke. This is going to become this years fucking jubilee.


 
Less princess of hearts, more queen of darkness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Andrew Hertford said:


> The fawning on the BBC is already making me puke. This is going to become this years fucking jubilee.


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-of-the-thatcher-demise.308697/#post-12126047


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> come down the pub tonight mate, i will more than happily buy you several beers, as I am fucking ecstatic


 
i'll pop down the albert on my way home


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

I predict the busiest Monday in the Albert's history tonight!


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2013)

Not going to be a state funeral, apparently. Unless I've fundamentally misunderstood what "lying in state" means.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 8, 2013)

no sad comments in the liverpool echo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Ceremonial Funeral with Military Honours at St Paul's


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


>




I can see it doing well as its also a really good song...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

This could be like when Mariah Carey confused Michael Johnson with King Hussain of Jordan.[/quote]


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ceremonial Funeral with Military Honours at St Paul's


with irish dancers


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ceremonial Funeral with Military Honours at St Paul's


 
wtf.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

poului said:


> Not going to be a state funeral, apparently. Unless I've fundamentally misunderstood what "lying in state" means.


 
That term is going to confuse so many people when Blair pops his clogs.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

the fuck, no, fuck off


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like I'll be heading to the pub a couple of hours earlier than planned ...  

She might have had the consideration to hang on until the Monday before Glastonbury though


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

I think Atos should provide the funeral, it's what she would have wanted. why should the state pay for her to lie around in a coffin


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

The streets of Barnsley


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

mack said:


> On the day all the cuts kick in! how very fucking apt!


 
It's almost like the old cunt smiled and thought "my work here is done"!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> with irish dancers


 




fractionMan said:


> wtf.


 
That's what BBC ticker is saying

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_funerals_in_the_United_Kingdom

Slight difference between state and ceremonial but I can't see much.  Hopefully someone else will come up with an answer


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

was saying a few weeks ago to dotty that the only way she'd have got redemption under judaism would be to go around to every single miner, school child she took the milk from etc etc and apologise, and ask for their forgiveness. And it still wouldn't have worked because lots of the people she wronged would have since died as a result of her actions, so she'd be fucked anyway. So she'd have had to ask god and he's a jealous god that punishes people for all time etc.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 8, 2013)

minutes silence at the Manc derby tonight ?


----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> was saying a few weeks ago to dotty that the only way she'd have got redemption under judaism would be to go around to every single miner, school child she took the milk from etc etc and apologise, and ask for their forgiveness. And it still wouldn't have worked because lots of the people she wronged would have since died as a result of her actions, so she'd be fucked anyway. So she'd have had to ask god and he's a jealous god that punishes people for all time etc.


Can you do a Mormon thing and retroactively convert her?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> Can you do a Mormon thing and retroactively convert her?


or just burn her


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)

I beg to disagree tbh


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> until theres a stake in that thing were her heart should be, head severed and mouth stuffed with garlic bulbs i refuse to accept shes dead . Only undead as yet .


 
That's exactly what I said when I heard it - that and a stake through the heart. You can never be too careful with pure, concentrated, unadulterated evil.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 8, 2013)

i am drinking fizzystuff with my next door neighbours in a minute 


edit: we drank fizzy stuff. we toasted many, many things. we discovered we're braintwins.

a reluctant 'ta' to maggie for bringing us together


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

Random said:


> Can you do a Mormon thing and retroactively convert her?


 
No but she broke quite a few of the 7 laws so we don't need to worry about her heavenly fate.There's no hell in most versions of judaism so she'll be in purgatory to cleanse herself of her sins before she gets to heaven, she'll be there for quite a while though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Rejoice!


 
I'm already giving thanks to Klaus Nomi for providing today's soundtrack.


----------



## nastybobby (Apr 8, 2013)

Please, please, please don't let this be the week of the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 8, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


>




Will get a spin tonight


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 8, 2013)

What a lovely fucking day!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2013)

this been done?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> wtf.


 
*STATE VS CEREMONIAL*



> The Queen Mother would have been the first to insist her funeral should in all ways adhere to Royal protocol.
> There would have been no question in her mind that her passing should be marked by a ceremonial funeral rather than a state one.
> The distinction is a subtle one.
> State funerals are reserved for monarchs and although the Queen Mother was queen, it was her husband George VI who held the throne.
> ...


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 8, 2013)

cantsin said:


> minutes silence at the Manc derby tonight ?


 
Shame it isn't the Merseyside derby. I could see that being the loudest minute's silence in history.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> that noted libertarian and championer of free speech Guido Fawkes turned the comments on this story off pretty sharpish on his website. didn't go as he hoped I think. shame.


 
Same in the Guardian...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS: Atos declare Margaret Thatcher fit for work.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

Aha aha aha aha,I out lived the bitch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2013)

cantsin said:


> minutes silence at the Manc derby tonight ?


I did wonder if there'd be an attempt to mark it in some way, black armbands perhaps.

No doubt the fans will oblige, regardless of whether there's anything official.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mods, can this be merged with the Maggie's died thread please? I accidental posted on the other one and now I feel uncool. (this is the winning thread!)



editor
Mrs Magpie


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Mods, can this be merged with the Maggie's died thread please? I accidental posted on the other one and now I feel uncool. (this is the winning thread!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this ^^ is the whining post on the winning thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

So are the Government going to declare 1 minute's silence to remember her? 

The sound of glasses clinking will probably drown the silence


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Yay, but oh christ, we're going to see eulogies from Milliband et al. aren't we. Telly is going to stay off for a few weeks.


 
Hopefully, the sort of fawning remembrance of Thatcher we're sure to see from a party that *still* maintains the pretence that they stand "in opposition" to the values Thatcher espoused, will open some peoples' eyes to the fact that they're exactly the same - pusillanimous hypocrites.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So are the Government going to declare 1 minute's silence to remember her?
> 
> The sound of glasses clinking will probably drown the silence


 
and the sound of sass crying lol


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it too early to say she fucked me when i was a minor?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

steph said:


> Finally gone, but amidst the relief and celebration, now we need to kill of her legacy: neo-liberalism and the current cunts that are enacting stuff she probably never thought was ever feasible.


 
And the erstwhile "opposition", who support exactly the same legacy.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

"It is with great sadness that Mark and Carol Thatcher announced that their mother Baroness Thatcher died peacefully following a stroke this morning." 

I have to admit I agree with Mark and Carol - I'm sad that it was peaceful too.


----------



## Billie Piper (Apr 8, 2013)

I give it a few hours before the BBC pull an about face and pile on in.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> or just burn her


 
Seal her body in a lead-lined casket, and dump it in the Marianas trench.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

wasn't the plan to throw it down a mine shaft?


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Seal her body in a lead-lined casket, and dump it in the Marianas trench.


 
Thats a daft idea - I have seen many Japanese monster films and the inevitable outcome of such a policy is a two hundred foot tall AquaThatcher that can fire bolts of energized seaweed at its many foes.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I've picked a gravestone for her


----------



## moderatejohn (Apr 8, 2013)

The Muppets celebrate -


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Alan Sugar: "Baroness Thatcher in the 80's kicked started the entrepreneurial revolution that allowed chirpy chappies to succeed and not just the elite"


 
Not that we needed any *more* proof that Sugar is a wanker of the first water.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2013)

now is a good time for the Argentinians to get the Malvinas back!!


----------



## thelittlechef (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been away from U75 for quite some time... This seems the perfect time to pop round, say hello, and dance a little jig.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

Latest from Hell: Thatcher has only been down there 3 hours and she's already shut down 3 furnaces.


----------



## duncanh64 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Latest from Hell: Thatcher has only been down there 3 hours and she's already shut down 3 furnaces.


 applause


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 8, 2013)

only 2 words to say - or sing: 'Yorkshire Miners!'


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  As a scouser of a certain age who had my whole community ruined by her, that is all I have to say.


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello Urban75! Just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

One would imagine that the Government will be paying appropriate respect to the memory of the woman they claim to idolise, and will be instructing its press officers to release all manner of bad news before five o'clock.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2013)

It's a tad annoying all the pundits/talking heads being broadcast by the BBC are right wing fucktards


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pingu said:


>




_It'll be the first time the 21-gun salute hits the coffin   _


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 8, 2013)

pls ignore what i said.

great thread!


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

'Ahhhhh, Margaret Thatcher... I've been expecting you...

If you'd just like to sit over there among the dockers, miners, steelworkers and Falklands casualties of both sides...

I'm sure you'll have plenty to talk about...'


----------



## Byrd_C (Apr 8, 2013)

Does a state funeral mean a day off work?


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> It's a tad annoying all the pundits/talking heads being broadcast by the BBC are right wing fucktards


 
Who do they have on? Streaming media blocked here.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

on the BCC it said, "Live Baroness Thatcher Dies"

the link wasn't what i hoped it was


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

I've said before in other Maggie threads, that I think it's bad taste to speak ill of the dead, so I'm leaving now
























mainly because I've got other stuff to do though


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> and the sound of sass crying lol


 
i think i can hear him from london.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 8, 2013)

Heard it on the radio driving home.  First thing I did was ring doggy then crack open a can


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Has Scargill said anything yet? Is he dancing?


 
There are rumours he's been seen moonwalking up and down his drive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Heard it on the radio driving home. First thing I did was ring doggy then crack open a can


 
whilst driving?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 8, 2013)

ha ha! it was an SWP mates birthday as well. he'll be well chuffed! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22066982


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 8, 2013)

Greetings from trafalgar square. Lovely spring weather. Where is everyone?


----------



## pogofish (Apr 8, 2013)

This news has made a really shit morning of being poked and painfully prodded in hospital into a very good day indeed!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

*The Witch Is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald - download to make #1!*


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 8, 2013)

According to LBC just now, 'Thatcher will receive a ceremonial funeral with military honours'.

So, basically a state funeral then?!


----------



## Mation (Apr 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's almost like the old cunt smiled and thought "my work here is done"!


If ever there was a day for burying bad news...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


>




Just listening to this (and other "Dead Thatcher" tracks).


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've said before in other Maggie threads, that I think it's bad taste to speak ill of the dead


 
Thatcher spoke very ill of Mosolodi Mogerani and Montaung executed by hanging in June 1983 describing their political organisation the ANC as terrorists, not to be grieved over.
I can't remember what the actual line was on Bobby Sands after he died but I don't think it was very kind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Just some of the Thatcher threads


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Thatcher spoke very ill of Mosolodi Mogerani and Montaung executed by hanging in June 1983 describing their political organisation the ANC as terrorists, not to be grieved over.
> I can't remember what the actual line was on Bobby Sands after he died but I don't think it was very kind.


 
It was "crime is crime is crime", wasn't it?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 8, 2013)

I star


Santino said:


> Sasaferrato


I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.

Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

today was a good day


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just some of the Thatcher threads
> 
> View attachment 31182


 
Lot of cunts about today.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/45966


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> today was a good day


 Dude...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

steph said:


> According to LBC just now, 'Thatcher will receive a ceremonial funeral with military honours'.


 
They've been saying that on BBC for ages.  There's people on Twitter having a go at others on Twitter for demanding No State Funeral, telling them it isn't a state funeral.  A state funeral is not a lot different to a ceremonial one, so they seem to be missing the point


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> best day since she resigned - in those days we had no internets to find out stuff from - no boards to rant on - no twitter /fb joy
> 
> someone brought in the afternoon edition of the standard to work - which they had bizarrely got Boy George to sign


I heard of her resignation on BBC radio news, the next song was this:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/45966


 
They need to replace State with Ceremonial.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I heard of her resignation on BBC radio news, the next song was this:



I've been cranking that for the past hour or so...


----------



## fogbat (Apr 8, 2013)

moderatejohn said:


> The Muppets celebrate -



"Lib Dem Spokesman Describes Danny Alexander As 'Seriously Off-Message'"


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.



Seems there's a lot of us about, then. 

Posting from the pub... Cheers!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I might have to be in Liverpool tonight.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Sing it, Barbra!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Lot of cunts about today.


 
one less as of today though


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.



Ps: lol! 

Can you see the irony here?


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
I must admit I thought that I would be a lot happier at this news than I have been, though I also think that what she went through after 1990 - being succeeded by a string of incompetent cretins who proceed to take her "legacy", twist it, implement it in ways that she would have thought absurd, go on to inflict miseries on the British people (that she almost certainly would not have done) whilst using her as an example and being cited as an influence by people such as Michele Bachmann - was a better punishment than a load of postmortem partying.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 8, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> It was "crime is crime is crime", wasn't it?


 
Bobby Sands was all about snooker cue cases as I seem to remember


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

Mation said:


> If ever there was a day for burying bad news...


 
We certainly will be when she goes six feet under.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
I'm not taking pleasure in her death. I am taking pleasure in the fact that despite everything I am still alive and she isn't. It's been a close run thing at times but it's an ambition achieved.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> "It is with great sadness that Mark and Carol Thatcher announced that their mother Baroness Thatcher died peacefully following a stroke this morning."
> 
> I have to admit I agree with Mark and Carol - I'm sad that it was peaceful too.


 
Lets face it, we all know that Mark isn't at all sad. He's fucking dancing, and practicing wearing his ermine robes already, the cunt.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

She's been in hell not but 2 hours and already shut down three furnaces....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They need to replace State with Ceremonial.


 
True, but in my excitement / rage at us paying for her funeral , I posted it up, il go look for a new petition


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> wasn't the plan to throw it down a mine shaft?


 
Even a really deep mineshaft would quickly be filled with piss and shit, tbf.


----------



## co-op (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
Shut up and go somewhere else today you sanctimonious old fool.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> Greetings from trafalgar square. Lovely spring weather. Where is everyone?


I'm already pissed and on the South Bank suggest a venue and I'll buy you a drink.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
You just dont get how much hurt she caused, do you?


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
Really?? Is there no death you'd take pleasure from? Hitler? Stalin? Pol Pot?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lets face it, we all know that Mark isn't at all sad. He's fucking dancing, and practicing wearing his ermine robes already, the cunt.


 
oh I had forgotten about Mark. Let's hope he gets run over soon or something.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 8, 2013)

R.I.P



A true British revolutionary and as our first, and only, female Prime Minister her status in history is guaranteed.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Tory backenchers LOL

e.g. James Gray "We owe her so much, and I, for one, am proud to salute her memory. ... She gave millions of ordinary people the ability - and the right - to better themselves and their families."

Jeremy Hunt "Tragic sad day but Lady T also reminds us of what politics can be at its best - turning things round against all the odds"

Gavin Barwell "Margaret Thatcher will go down as one of this country's greatest Prime Ministers"


----------



## peterkro (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


In general that's a position I would normally take.*

But I'll make a very big exception in this case.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> A true British revolutionary and as our first, and only, female Prime Minister *her status in history is guaranteed*.


You say that as if it's a good thing 

I sincerely hope she rests in as much peace as those whose lives she blighted.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
Do one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Jeremy Hunt "Tragic sad day but Lady T also reminds us of what politics can be at its best - turning things round against all the odds"


yes, she's spinning in her grave


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Lot of cunts about today.


 
In fact, do two.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> A true British revolutionary and as our first, and only, female Prime Minister her status in history is guaranteed.


 
Not having a go at you, but it is amazing how many tributes mention the fact that she was a woman.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> A true British revolutionary and as our first, and only, female Prime Minister her status in history is guaranteed.


 
Hadaway 'n' shite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lets face it, we all know that Mark isn't at all sad. He's fucking dancing, and practicing wearing his ermine robes already, the cunt.


thatcher's peerage was not hereditary so her son will not be wearing ermine robes by right though he may be capering about her house as we speak wearing them and pretending to be some sort of vampire.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> today was a good day


 
whoa!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> thatcher's peerage was not hereditary so her son will not be wearing ermine robes by right though he may be capering about her house as we speak wearing them and pretending to be some sort of vampire.


Or, more likely, will get lost somewhere around the second floor landing.


----------



## mao (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> today was a good day


still time for a historick double should something godly happen to cameron


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> whoa!


 
Where else am I going to be today? 



(apart from the pub in Liverpool later that is)


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

outrageous


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Or, more likely, will get lost somewhere around the second floor landing.


 
Or locked in a damp cell in a West African gaol.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

She died in the Ritz, as a guest of the Barclay Brothers according to the BBC?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Where else am I going to be today?
> 
> 
> 
> (apart from the pub in Liverpool later that is)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> outrageous


tempting to head up to n8


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> outrageous


 
I'm sure george osborne will be on the case. "why should we subsidise this" etc


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> She died in the Ritz, as a guest of the Barclay Brothers according to the BBC?


stroke during a spit roast then


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> She died in the Ritz, as a guest of the Barclay Brothers according to the BBC?


The Barclay Bros... what a nice pair they are.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

Vyvyan: Honestly, every time something explodes in this house its always "Blame Vyvyan!" 
 Mike: Well who do you suggest we blame?
 Rick: THATCHER!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

Just a quick post of thanks to the wonderful Helga, sometime Urbanite, who compiled the original "ding-dong the witch is dead" compilation may many moons ago.   

Cheers Hels, it's on loop at the moment.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'll pop down the albert on my way home





TruXta said:


> I predict the busiest Monday in the Albert's history tonight!


https://www.facebook.com/events/351111824993138
5:30 windrush square
methinks might be messy tonight


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> stroke during a spit roast then


 
TBF, they do look the type.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

Should be some good stuff at the man u-city match tonight.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going with this one:


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> Not having a go at you, but it is amazing how many tributes mention the fact that she was a woman.


 

Why is it amazing ? It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 
You didn't cheer the deaths of this lot, then? 

http://belgranoinquiry.com/


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 8, 2013)

Private cremation after do at st pauls...


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Why is it amazing ? It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

400


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

poului said:


> You didn't cheer the deaths of this lot, then?
> 
> http://belgranoinquiry.com/


 
'gotcha'


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Private cremation after do at st pauls...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Why is it amazing ? It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


You do realise it's possible to laud the election of a female PM and simultaneously hate her dead rotting guts?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

Bob Dylan is leading the tributes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/351111824993138
> 5:30 windrush square
> methinks might be messy tonight


 
200 going


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You do realise it's possible to laud the election of a female PM and simultaneously hate her dead rotting guts?


 
Well laud it then.


----------



## marshall (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it me, or is this quite a muted response from Urban? A few years back these boards would have experienced meltdown.

All a bit 'meh', I guess.


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 8, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Private cremation after do at st pauls...


 
Would have preferred to see a public cremation......................whilst she was still alive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well laud it then.


fuck you. your new-found feminism fools no one. pls let us know when you're at death's door and we'll arrange a merry posse to piss on your grave too. we're equal opportunity here, you know.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Why is it amazing ? It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


 
I just thought it was notable thats all (both that its mentioned and the prominence that it was given), and gender is not really something that would be specifically pointed to if a male PM died (many of whom of course have much less to mention when talking about legacy / achievement / controversies).


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

mack said:


> On the day all the cuts kick in! how very fucking apt!


 
Yep, ironic and somehwat convenient for the present lot; a huge distraction for the media.

She might be, but her 'ism' ain't.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 8, 2013)

1 down...........to go !Thx for cheering me up urbz  I'm surrounded with upset tories, best not have a beer today, I can't bite my tongue and drink at the same time.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

which version of 'Ding Dong The Witch is Dead' are we meant be downloading?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just a quick post of thanks to the wonderful Helga, sometime Urbanite, who compiled the original "ding-dong the witch is dead" compilation may many moons ago.
> 
> Cheers Hels, it's on loop at the moment.


 
I've got to dig that out if I can find it!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Why is it amazing ? It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


In spite of being a woman, she did nothing for women. She didn't even have any women around her cabinet table. Fuck her and her poisonous memory.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yep, ironic and somehwat convenient for the present lot; a huge distraction for the media.
> 
> She might be, but her 'ism' ain't.


 
her final 'fuck you'


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 8, 2013)

*This has made me very happy*​​


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)

"Maggie came but now she's slaughtered."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

_No State Funeral _has knocked this Luke stuff off No. 1 spot on Twitter


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> her final 'fuck you'


 
Highly unlikely to be her last, I'm afraid.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a massive eulogy for Thatcher in the Sheffield Star, ffs, the city of steel and the nearby pits, we are living in very strange times...

local fora are deleting hundreds of posts


----------



## doddles (Apr 8, 2013)

marshall said:


> Is it me, or is this quite a muted response from Urban? A few years back these boards would have experienced meltdown.
> All a bit 'meh', I guess.


Hard to be all chipper when the spawn of her and Reagan still run politics across the western world.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

I've only just understood all the references to Cher being dead


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


 
It's a meaningless point you're making - Thatcher's team the group that actually won the leadership contest was all male and hard-right led by Airey Neave - Thatcher was the softest (as soft as possible) in appearance figure within the Conservative right.
Neave famously won the contest for her by wheeler-dealing and promising lots of people in he first round that if they would only vote for her against heath, she would stand down when willy whitelaw came into the picture for the second round. 

Thatcher after 1979 proceeded to ruin and destroy working class women's lives from the 1979 budget cuts through the 1982 immigration act all the way to the poll tax. An achievement for _a woman, _does not - contrary to your 'glorify great leaders' aims hidden behind the hypocritical 'all human life is sacred and pure' line - achieve much for women as a whole.

Next, we shall praise Elena Ceacescu's important and serious role as deputy Prime Minister of Romania - a historic breathtaking first, and something that's not happened since.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've only just understood all the references to Cher being dead


quoted for posterity


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well laud it then.


Did that many years ago. Once was more than enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> quoted for posterity


 


I hadn't even checked to see if Cher's dead 'cos I wouldn't be interested anyway.  Just wondered why people thought she was


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

sihhi said:


> It's a meaningless point you're making - Thatcher's team the group that actually won the leadership contest was all male and hard-right led by Airey Neave - Thatcher was the softest (as soft as possible) in appearance figure within the Conservative right.
> Neave famously won the contest for her by wheeler-dealing and promising lots of people in he first round that if they would only vote for her against heath, she would stand down when willy whitelaw came into the picture for the second round.
> 
> Thatcher after 1979 proceeded to ruin and destroy working class women's lives from the 1979 budget cuts through the 1982 immigration act all the way to the poll tax. An achievement for _a woman, _does not - contrary to your 'glorify great leaders' aims hidden behind the hypocritical 'all human life is sacred and pure' line - achieve much for women as a whole.
> ...


what about Sirimavo Bandaranaike, the world's first female head of govt according to google?


----------



## Helga (Apr 8, 2013)

Shucks VP and WoW. Can't believe you remember me. I hadn't been round these parts for ages but thought I'd pop on today and see how you're all doing in light of the glorious news. Crank it up!  (lost my cd in house moves but have a spotify approximation on loud...)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2013)

Her damage is well and truly done and embedded, with her ideological descendants in full control. Things will be worse tomorrow than they are today. They _won_. We _lost. _And now we're on the floor, they're putting the boot in. Can't get excited over the death of a figurehead, personally.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 8, 2013)

Thatcher's death - reuniting old urbanites since 2013


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Why is it amazing ? It was an incredible achievement for a woman, especially in those days. Personally I think that the level vitriol aimed at her from the left is in part down to this fact because it strikes me that really, when push comes to shove, the British left prefer their women barefooted, pregnant and in the kitchen. Or very posh. Like Harman.


I don't think the loathing of Thatcher is because she was a woman, and, frankly, I doubt that you do either.

But I'll acknowledge that, having made herself a target of such loathing, it was probably inevitable that her gender would be used as part of its expression.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Helga said:


> Shucks VP and WoW. Can't believe you remember me. I hadn't been round these parts for ages but thought I'd pop on today and see how you're all doing in light of the glorious news. Crank it up!  (lost my cd in house moves but have a spotify approximation on loud...)


 
That's why I'm here as well, after years and years!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

steph said:


> Thatcher's death - reuniting old urbanites since 2013


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Apols if pearoast, but I've been out for half an hour and can't be arsed to go through the ensuing 167 pages..but old Boney seems quite chuffed...


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2013)

Daily Mail already outraged

(summary below for those not wishing to click on)

*'Tramp the dirt down': George Galloway's extraordinarily crass tweet leads the Left’s sickening 'celebration' just minutes after Baroness Thatcher’s death*


*Response was met with disgust by users on Twitter*
*Facebook campaign to take 'Ding Dong! The Witch is Dead' to number one*
*Stop The War Coalition: 'She should also be remembered as a warmonger' *
*GMB union: 'Her legacy involves the destruction of communities'*
*Durham Miners' Association: Death was a 'great day' for coal miners*
*Second most trending topic: #nostatefuneral *


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what about Sirimavo Bandaranaike, the world's first female head of govt according to google?


 
I was talking within Romania, given that the claim is Thatcher was Britain's first leader, not the first woman leader the world had ever seen - Mrs Bandaranaike, Indira Gandhi, Golda Meir and may be others?? preceeded her.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

belboid said:


> which version of 'Ding Dong The Witch is Dead' are we meant be downloading?


 
My personal favourite is Klaus Nomi's version. Kind of an added insult to her memory, having a gay German singing the song that's celebrating her death.


----------



## thelittlechef (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> That's why I'm here as well, after years and years!


 There's a few of us!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> Daily Mail already outraged
> 
> (summary below for those not wishing to click on)
> 
> ...


 
You see, none of this would have happened if we hadn't had welfare benefits.


----------



## Billie Piper (Apr 8, 2013)

My ex has just posted on Twatter that he is devastated. Knew there was a reason he is my ex.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2013)

This is the problem in revelling in her death - namely fracturing broadbased anticuts campaigns and the like - from facebook:




> *Claire Warby Bedroom Tax...think its unfair...join the fight here*
> 
> I don't care how evil Thatcher was, seeing all these comments from the people I have been going out of my way to help with the cause (letter writing almost every day, attending protests, petition signing, getting my view across to as many people and media outlets as possible) is pissing me off. You want compassion from a government yet have none yourself. You want help from those who aren't affected by the BT? You want to prove you are not the "scum" as portrayed in the media...Christ, one look at the comments and the Daily Fail will have a field day. I wish you all success in your efforts to get this scrapped. Although I am still very much against all the cuts I am now bowing out. As this doesn't affect me I was fighting for you guys.
> 
> If I receive any emails or letters that may help from my past writings I will pass them on to Admin of this group to use as they wish.


She wasnt the only one in the group - support in the comments
Just saying


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Tory backenchers LOL
> 
> e.g. James Gray "We owe her so much, and I, for one, am proud to salute her memory. ... She gave millions of ordinary people the ability - and the right - to better themselves and their families."
> 
> ...


 Gavin (Date Arab Girls) Barwell ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> _No State Funeral _has knocked this Luke stuff off No. 1 spot on Twitter


Luke stuff?


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> This is the problem in revelling in her death - namely fracturing anticuts campaigns and the like - from facebook:
> 
> She wasnt the only one in the group - support in the comments
> Just saying


 
Another empty point hers (not yours necessarily) - the benefit cuts (hate the term bedroom tax) will not be defeated by appealing to compassion from the government - but by imposing various kind of wider costs against the rich via collective action. 

"I don't care how evil Thatcher was, seeing all these comments from the people I have been going out of my way to help with the cause (letter writing almost every day, attending protests, petition signing, getting my view across to as many people and media outlets as possible) is pissing me off. *You want compassion from a government yet have none yourself*. You want help from those who aren't affected by the BT? You want to prove you are not the "scum" as portrayed in the media...Christ, one look at the comments and the Daily Fail will have a field day. I wish you all success in your efforts to get this scrapped. Although I am still very much against all the cuts I am now bowing out. As this doesn't affect me I was fighting for you guys."

In fact it's a warning about the kind of people attracted to compassion-based campaigns 'As this doesn't affect me I was fighting for you guys'


----------



## thelittlechef (Apr 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> You see, none of this would have happened if we hadn't had welfare benefits.


 
I'm surprised anyone on welfare has time for any of this - shurely setting fire to houses takes up most of the day?


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> This is the problem in revelling in her death - namely fracturing broadbased anticuts campaigns and the like - from facebook:
> 
> 
> > As this doesn't affect me I was fighting for you guys.


such self sacrifice.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Her damage is well and truly done and embedded, with her ideological descendants in full control. Things will be worse tomorrow than they are today. They _won_. We _lost. _And now we're on the floor, they're putting the boot in. Can't get excited over the death of a figurehead, personally.


 Can't disagree with the analysis, but I'll still have a moment today (even though as others have said, I thought I'd have felt more).  My take on your last sentence is 'I'd rather it was Osborne'.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> This is the problem in revelling in her death - namely fracturing broadbased anticuts campaigns and the like - from facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes, noticed that, inevitable really...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Luke stuff?


 
I can't be arsed to look to see what it is.  People are talking about Luke someone or other but he's been knocked off top spot


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

fuck her. anyone who only wants to help the noble poor would be out soon enough anyway.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)

Harry Styles twitter followers respond to the shocking news...


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

hopefully her hell will be somewhere in South America, a camp in Chile in the 70s, say, and she will be there with Ronald Reagan


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Harry Styles twitter followers respond to the shocking news...


 
Harry Styles: "RIP Baroness Thatcher .x" WTF?


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Armando Ianucci on twitter:  "We now live in a country in which John Major is our greatest living politician"


----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy students in Sheffield http://forgetoday.com/news/nus-conference-2013/video-have-you-heard-thatchers-dead/ edit: wtf some of them aren't?


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

who is harry styles?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

I suppose when there's a big riot later on tonight it'll be as good an excuse to burn out the One Direction pop-up store as any other.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

killer b said:


> who is harry styles?


 
One Direction floppy haired cunt.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

A guy in Cornwall on FB has asked as he can't get there, that someone lay a piece of coal for the Miners in the Mall....


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

R5 Live Tony Benn just said she used her power to undertake Class War. That's more like it.


----------



## story (Apr 8, 2013)

Michael Cockerell on Radio 5 saying he suspects that she never had a happy day after the "treachery" of her cabinet brought her down.

Good. Bitter auld bitch.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I star
> 
> I started an RIP thread to tell the gloaters to go and fuck themselves, pathetic excuses for human beings that they are.
> 
> Anyone who takes pleasure in the death of another human being is a cunt who is utterly devoid of common humanity.


 


Thatcher's dead LOL



I really needed cheering up and this has done the trick nicely.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally, fucking rot you bitch!! Never until today have I wanted an instant internet connection. I was out when I found out!!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Lot of cunts about today.


 
Really? Only on my last count there was one less.


----------



## story (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> R5 Live Tony Benn just said she used her power to undertake Class War. That's more like it.


 

Did you notice the presenter warning Benn that "this is a day for respect"?

I'm really struck by how the talking heads are labouring the notion that she was kind, respectful, compassionate.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

have we had this one yet?


----------



## cesare (Apr 8, 2013)

10 track Thatcher death playlist on repeat


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> One Direction floppy haired cunt.


ah, ok. why would any of his fans know (or care) about a politician who was out of office a decade before their birth? when i was a kid i don't think i knew who harold wilson or ted heath were.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 8, 2013)

It's been a long time since I've been on here, but ding fucking dong! I'm only sorry I'm too far away to join in the party!


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> R5 Live Tony Benn just said she used her power to undertake Class War. That's more like it.


 
I was going to start a counter-thread to the Labour hypocrisy one, whereby we post up the genuine criticism of her from those in the media, politicians, whatever...but I knew it would be a ghost thread, spineless cunts that they all are.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

story said:


> Did you notice the presenter warning Benn that "this is a day for respect"?
> 
> I'm really struck by how the talking heads are labouring the notion that she was kind, respectful, compassionate.


 
Yep, but fair play to Benn. That was a genuine counter-point to the great wash of bollox that is the output this pm.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

story said:


> Did you notice the presenter warning Benn that "this is a day for respect"?
> 
> I'm really struck by how the talking heads are labouring the notion that she was kind, respectful, compassionate.


 
I am watching BBC News, and I get the feeling that although they are trying their hardest to venerate her, there is only really a very limited amount of nice things they can say


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Happy students in Sheffield http://forgetoday.com/news/nus-conference-2013/video-have-you-heard-thatchers-dead/ edit: wtf some of them aren't?


 
Jo Cardwell at the NUS Conf getting interviews, its years since she was a student!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 8, 2013)

toasting with people abroad on skype.
I so wish I had my northerner friends who moved to australia's phone number so I could wake them up with the news.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

killer b said:


> ah, ok. why would any of his fans know (or care) about a politician who was out of office a decade before their birth? when i was a kid i don't think i knew who harold wilson or ted heath were.


 
I don't know, but I suspect they all think she's great now because Harry felt the need to say "RIP" about her. This is what I meant earlier in the thread about the yoot learning of her for the first time today, and all the fawning giving them the impression she was a force for good.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> toasting with people abroad on skype.
> I so wish I had my northerner friends who moved to australia's phone number so I could wake them up with the news.


 
I am very happy to be in the North today


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was going to start a counter-thread to the Labour hypocrisy one, whereby we post up the genuine criticism of her from those in the media, politicians, whatever...but I knew it would be a ghost thread, spineless cunts that they all are.


 
I think the 'Fail' have done that one already.


----------



## story (Apr 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> toasting with people abroad on skype.
> I so wish I had my northerner friends who moved to australia's phone number so I could wake them up with the news.


 

Oh my god, I wish that too! Being able to break the happy news would be excellent.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

I've just this minute heard the news!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> This is the problem in revelling in her death - namely fracturing broadbased anticuts campaigns and the like - from facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And I'm just saying that people are generally better-off without some lady bountiful attempting to impose her morality on people who've been at the sharp end of neoliberal bullshit not just with the advent of the Bedroom Tax, but since the advent of Thatcher.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I think the 'Fail' have done that one already.


 
Really? I might have not explained what I meant properly, so just to clarify: the Daily Mail have an article with genuine criticism of her policies said by public figures since her death??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I've just this minute heard the news!


 
hooray!


----------



## Paul of Medway (Apr 8, 2013)

mwhhaa haha


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 8, 2013)

Just literally got off a plane in Hong Kong. Best end to a flight. Ever


----------



## Remus Harbank (Apr 8, 2013)

only really sad thing is that compared to today's lot she was left of centre


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 8, 2013)

peterkro said:


> I'm already pissed and on the South Bank suggest a venue and I'll buy you a drink.


 
I didn't see this till I got home unfortunately.  Have a good one!


----------



## toggy (Apr 8, 2013)

The bill for policing her funeral will be bigger than that of the Olympics.

Good riddance to the old witch.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Really? I might have not explained what I meant properly, so just to clarify: the Daily Mail have an article with genuine criticism of her policies said by public figures since her death??


 
Oh yeah, OK..thread away. Might be useful to see who actually stuck to their guns.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Some people are young/ignorant/stupid enough to not know she was:
http://whoismargaretthatcher.tumblr.com/


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Happy students in Sheffield http://forgetoday.com/news/nus-conference-2013/video-have-you-heard-thatchers-dead/ edit: wtf some of them aren't?


bloody hell, they could at least spell Weston Park right


----------



## thelittlechef (Apr 8, 2013)

Alexei Sayle: "She made a conscious decision to run down manufacturing and concentrate on two areas which were arms manufacture and financial services. I wonder in some ways if having financial services and arms manufacturing at the core of your country kind of corrupts you morally. This idea that she was a great reformer - in a sense she was a great destroyer."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

they have just had Nick Clegg followed by John Major on BBC news, not sure which one is the most pointless


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 8, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> only really sad thing is that compared to today's lot she was left of centre


 
Yep. Amusingly, one of the photos the Guardian have on display at the moment is her linking arms with pro-europeans at a 'Britain in Europe' style rally. Just one part of her history that is generally ignored by those on the right these days.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 8, 2013)

Err, some of your Aussie friends might be awake. I'm in Perth and thinking about going to bed soon as I have no one to celebrate with.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 8, 2013)

Cardiff party starts at 6PM on Queen St.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 8, 2013)

So one assumes the Thatcher residence has too many bedrooms now


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Cardiff party starts at 6PM on Queen St.


 
Do we have a party thread yet?


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)

Isn't it really something that - it's what 4 hours now? - and the b3ta esque types are so ecstatic they can't even bring themselves to do the obligatory funny pics on this one?! I await people proving otherwise though!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Isn't it really something that - it's what 4 hours now? - and the b3ta esque types are so ecstatic they can't even bring themselves to do the obligatory funny pics on this one?! I await people proving otherwise though!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 8, 2013)

Paulo Di Canio has already been spotted wearing a black armband.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> So one assumes the Thatcher residence has too many bedrooms now


 even she didn't bring in a bedroom tax - I'm hoping I live long enough to see the celebrating on the streets when Cameron dies - and I'm older than him


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Not all young people are unaware...


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Livingstone on BBC News now, not being kicked off for saying what he said on Sky.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was going to start a counter-thread to the Labour hypocrisy one, whereby we post up the genuine criticism of her from those in the media, politicians, whatever...but I knew it would be a ghost thread, spineless cunts that they all are.


 
Chuka seems to have had to miss out some of the more complimentary adjectives I'm sure he wanted to use to make it fit 147 characters. 



> Our thoughts and deepest condolences go out to Baroness Thatcher’s family today. A global political figure and our first female PM


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Some people are young/ignorant/stupid enough to not know she was:
> http://whoismargaretthatcher.tumblr.com/


 





> David Ndhlovu @*David_Ndhlovu*





> I don't even really know who Margaret thatcher is... For some reason I thought she had died ages ago & was born in the 1800's - clearly not


 


> Helen West   @*helsbelscc*
> I thought Margaret Thatcher was already dead and tbh not too sure who she is unless she's the one on I'm a celeb get me outta here #*clueless*


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2013)

Chairman Meow said:


> Err, some of your Aussie friends might be awake. I'm in Perth and thinking about going to bed soon as I have no one to celebrate with.


 
Hello.  

Perth?  Have you moved a few thousand miles since you were last on?  I'm sure you were in Ireland.  


And hello dilly too.


----------



## maomao (Apr 8, 2013)

The only bad thing is that now she can't die again.

Rest In Pain cunt.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Do we have a party thread yet?


 
there's one in the Wales forum


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> So one assumes the Thatcher residence has too many bedrooms now


 
I want to know why she was staying in The Ritz.

I did hear someone mention a lift in The Ritz.  Maybe she didn't have a lift in her place.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Hello.
> 
> Perth?  Have you moved a few thousand miles since you were last on?  I'm sure you were in Ireland.
> 
> ...


Yes I moved from Cork to Perth in Feb. it's nice to be remembered!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Hello.
> 
> Perth? Have you moved a few thousand miles since you were last on? I'm sure you were in Ireland.
> 
> ...


 
hello!!!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

hello CM and dilly


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in the pub. Can someone post that clip of her falling down the steps of the great hall of the people if out hasn't been done already?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> Daily Mail already outraged
> 
> (summary below for those not wishing to click on)
> 
> ...


 
In other words this could be the thing that finally unites the Left. Spose that would be one good aspect of her legacy.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

lefteri said:


>


 
Every time Louise Mensch has a thought which she considers making public, she should just tweet *makes twat of self again* and save herself the bother.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## bignose1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Talk of a minutes silence at the Manchester Derby tonight............has been refuted.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1bJbeeKBPCU


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Thatcher's State Funeral to be Privatised petition.

Time to reopen this, no?


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2013)

One thing about events like these, it's a great time-efficient barometer of distant acquaintances. A couple of twats on my Facebook friend list deleted from my news feed after their respectful offerings.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1bJbeeKBPCU?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

why won't these YT video embed...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

> *Georgiie Wilkinson ☠* ‏@*babyyydollzzz*  3h
> Feel quite stupid but *who is margaret thatcher*? & whys everyone happy she died?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 8, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> In other words this could be the thing that finally unites the Left


Don't be daft


----------



## 8115 (Apr 8, 2013)

I literally had a kind of spiritual moment sitting in the street when I got this news by text.  I was looking at some old buildings and thinking about what the world would be like if Thatcher hadn't done the things she did.  I'll be waiting another 40 years for something else similar (Cameron I'm looking at you here).


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> Every time Louise Mensch has a thought which she considers making public, she should just tweet *makes twat of self again* and save herself the bother.


 
pygmies of the left - bit racist no


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Don't be daft


 
Come on, you can't blame a northerner for being a bit giddy right now


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 8, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/misscrystalgrenade/the-witch-is-dead-final


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

> ‏@*Telegraph*
> 2h​We have closed comments on articles about Baroness Thatcher out of respect.


 
heh


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> Come on, you can't blame a northerner for being a bit giddy right now


I just had to ring my lecky people, the callcentre is based up north somewhere and it sounded like there was a party going on in the background


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> heh


 
brilliant


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

> I believe there is an unmarked plot in Scarborough, close friend, nice views etc


 

from CIF...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Spotted in Edinburgh just now


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

RE: the Wylie song on YT, its obviously had loads of hits but the counter is static


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Harry Styles twitter followers respond to the shocking news...


 
Sorry, but just seen that.."_*Market Thatcher*_"

One of the best yet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I've only just understood all the references to Cher being dead



Penny hasn't dropped here..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Penny hasn't dropped here..


You know ThatCher is dead?


----------



## cesare (Apr 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You know ThatCher is dead?


OH


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Penny hasn't dropped here..


haha


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

> *What did Margaret Thatcher do for Britain? Panel verdict*
> 
> Virginia Bottomley, Paddy Ashdown, David Blunkett and John Redwood consider the legacy of the former prime minister, who has died of a stroke at the age of 87


 
From the Guardian, what a balanced panel, not...


----------



## districtline (Apr 8, 2013)

Going down the pub now to celebrate!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
I hope you're also quoting Citizen66 and Cesare, just for posterity


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

Just read the news about the Iron Lady..... Tony Stark must be devistated


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

9000 views! the amount of lurkers on here is amazing...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

ffs, if I wasn't so ill I'd go down the pub & get pissed. Fingers crossed I'm well for the bricking of the hearse.


----------



## thedockerslad (Apr 8, 2013)

Good


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally, the long awaited, elusive good news story! 

Gutted I'm out of town at the moment and my Ding Dong THATCHER'S Gone! PARTY PACK is at home too


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Just read the news about the Iron Lady..... Tony Stark must be devistated


 

 you cunt


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Apr 8, 2013)

Still, a new Chumbawamba CD celebrating the event should be on its way soon!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> ffs, if I wasn't so ill I'd go down the pub & get pissed. Fingers crossed I'm well for the bricking of the hearse.


i think this is the song you're thinking of



although maybe with *variant lyricks*


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You know ThatCher is dead?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't be arsed to look to see what it is.  People are talking about Luke someone or other but he's been knocked off top spot


What top spot? The top spot is just who you follow's latest tweets, so it's different for everyone. Do you follow loads of Lukes?


----------



## JHE (Apr 8, 2013)

A demented old woman has died.  It's the end of her suffering and is probably a relief to her family.

Apparently, many people are going to celebrate.  I hope they enjoy their celebrations, but I think those celebrations are 23 years too late.  The time to celebrate was when she was ousted from power in 1990.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> haha



Piss off picky


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think this is the song you're thinking of
> although maybe with *variant lyricks*


 
That vid's dead too!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

JHE said:


> A demented old woman has died. It's the end of her suffering and is probably a relief to her family.
> 
> Apparently, many people are going to celebrate. I hope they enjoy their celebrations, but I think those celebrations are 23 years too late. The time to celebrate was when she was ousted from power in 1990.


 This is the only polite post yer gonna get.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That vid's dead too!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

JHE said:


> A demented old woman has died. It's the end of her suffering and is probably a relief to her family.
> 
> Apparently, many people are going to celebrate. I hope they enjoy their celebrations, but I think those celebrations are 23 years too late. The time to celebrate was when she was ousted from power in 1990.


We did. Now fuck off.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So are the Government going to declare 1 minute's silence to remember her?
> 
> The sound of glasses clinking will probably drown the silence


 And the party poppers


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't believe I'm on late shift today!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That vid's dead too!


try this one


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

my boss was in earlier, he looked at his computer and said "Margaret thatcher's died! It's a shame, but I wasn't a fan of hers". And that was that


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

It's a pity she can't die everyday - this has lifted the nation!


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 8, 2013)

Just two weeks after we got an Argentinian pope


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

JHE said:


> A demented old woman has died. It's the end of her suffering and is probably a relief to her family.
> 
> Apparently, many people are going to celebrate. I hope they enjoy their celebrations, but I think those celebrations are 23 years too late. The time to celebrate was when she was ousted from power in 1990.


 I celebrated then as well


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 8, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/bob-noxious-...cher?in=bob-noxious-3/sets/hung-like-hanratty


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> It's a pity she can't die everyday - this has lifted the nation!


 
at least she achieved bringing people together in her death


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> It's a pity she can't die everyday - this has lifted the nation!


a few more days like this & we'd be out of recession 

so the queen, prince charles, cameron, osborne and simon cowell will all have to die next week. they're pencilled in for tuesday morning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> at least she achieved bringing people together in her death


when there is discord...


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 8, 2013)

Margaret Thatcher.

Born - 1927
Died - 2013

Sadly Missed....










....in 1984


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

"One important development in the 20th century was the introduction of soft ice cream. A chemical research team in Britain (of which a young Margaret Thatcher was a member)[21][22] discovered a method of doubling the amount of air in ice cream, which allowed manufacturers to use less ingredients, thereby reducing costs. It made possible the soft ice cream machine in which a cone is filled beneath a spigot on order. In the United States, Dairy Queen, Carvel, and Tastee-Freez pioneered in establishing chains of soft-serve ice cream outlets."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_cream

How apt, she helped invent a method to sell people less icecream for the same or greater amount of money.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 8, 2013)

Where can one download "Ding Dong The Witch is Dead" so that it counts in the hit parade, or whatever it's called nowadays?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What top spot? The top spot is just who you follow's latest tweets, so it's different for everyone. Do you follow loads of Lukes?


 
Is it?  I thought it's everyone?

I don't know anyone called Luke


----------



## Remus Harbank (Apr 8, 2013)

in case anyone gets the sniffles, they provide the option to tick whether a story is 'funny', 'cool', or 'interesting'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> "One important development in the 20th century was the introduction of soft ice cream. A chemical research team in Britain (of which a young Margaret Thatcher was a member)[21][22] discovered a method of doubling the amount of air in ice cream, which allowed manufacturers to use less ingredients, thereby reducing costs. It made possible the soft ice cream machine in which a cone is filled beneath a spigot on order. In the United States, Dairy Queen, Carvel, and Tastee-Freez pioneered in establishing chains of soft-serve ice cream outlets."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_cream
> 
> How apt, she helped invent a method to sell people less icecream for the same or greater amount of money.


i think this may be an urban myth as the notes 21 & 22 which the article relies on for that either don't mention her (21) or link to a 404 (22). although yes i have heard this before and i would like someone to offer substantiation so i can believe it,


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think this may be an urban myth as the notes 21 & 22 which the article relies on for that either don't mention her (21) or link to a 404 (22). although yes i have heard this before and i would like someone to offer substantiation so i can believe it,


At this stage I don't care if it's true - but cheers anyway.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think this may be an urban myth as the notes 21 & 22 which the article relies on for that either don't mention her (21) or link to a 404 (22). although yes i have heard this before and i would like someone to offer substantiation so i can believe it,


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Thatcher-invented-soft-scoop-ice-cream-.html


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

she won't be eating any soft ice cream where she is going.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think this may be an urban myth as the notes 21 & 22 which the article relies on for that either don't mention her (21) or link to a 404 (22). although yes i have heard this before and i would like someone to offer substantiation so i can believe it,


 
The Mr Whippy boycot actually began because the hairstyle of Douglas Hurd, one of Thatcher's most loyal cabinet members, exactly resembled the ice cream. Thatch-hatred resulted in a gradual morphing of the story to make her more directly responsible.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> she won't be eating any soft ice cream where she is going.


 
It's too hot for ice cream


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> Born - 1927
> Died - 2013
> ...


 
I was going to suggest they buried her in Brighton. Then again, they tried that once already.


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> ffs, if I wasn't so ill I'd go down the pub & get pissed. Fingers crossed I'm well for the bricking of the hearse.


Same here.  I had to go home sick at dinner time and now they'll think I'm skiving off to join a party.  Truth is I don't feel well enough to get off the sofa.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It's too hot for ice cream


 
true hell


----------



## mao (Apr 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> "One important development in the 20th century was the introduction of soft ice cream. A chemical research team in Britain (of which a young Margaret Thatcher was a member)[21][22] discovered a method of doubling the amount of air in ice cream, which allowed manufacturers to use less ingredients, thereby reducing costs. It made possible the soft ice cream machine in which a cone is filled beneath a spigot on order. In the United States, Dairy Queen, Carvel, and Tastee-Freez pioneered in establishing chains of soft-serve ice cream outlets."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_cream
> 
> How apt, she helped invent a method to sell people less icecream for the same or greater amount of money.


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 8, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> Just two weeks after we got an Argentinian pope


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

harpo said:


> Same here. I had to go home sick at dinner time and now they'll think I'm skiving off to join a party. Truth is I don't feel well enough to get off the sofa.


 
You're not alone! Though I do seem to have chirped up


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Evil personified...and that Saville was a cunt as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Evil personified...and that Saville was a cunt as well.


 
I wonder what they talked about


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wonder what they talked about


 
fucking miners, of course


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Only 20 pages...Urban, I am disappointed.

Actually I blame the other, losing thread...SPLITTERS!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

What's the mood up north? Are people beeping their horns? They did when she resigned.


----------



## trampie (Apr 8, 2013)

Milk Snatchers {Margret Thatcher took free milk off school children} policies decimated large parts of the UK, even today in lots of cases lots of those places have not recovered, she appealed to peoples greed and the foolish went with it particularly in England, she didn't get a majority in Wales or Scotland, she sold off the countries nationalised industries, the people owned the railways, the electricity board, coal board, shipmaking and steelmaking etc, Thatcher sold the family silver off, the silver belonged to the people yet it was sold to the priviledged few.

Thatcher caused a split in the country between the haves and the have not's, she deregulated the banking sector {look what the seeds of that has led too}, the deep recession and mass unemployment of the early eighties was a bad time economically for many, but as long as her tax cuts and selling off of the countries housing stock appealed to more voters than there were unemployed, old age pensioners and students and the like then she was safe to get back in at the ballot box.

Thatcher slashed taxes for the highest earners from 83% to 60% overnight and paid for it by raising VAT which is a tax on everybody [pensioners, unemployed etc], when Thatcher slashed the rate for high earners she only knocked down the basic rate from 33% to 30% for ordinary people, yet this was enough to appeal to peoples greed in many cases. Thatcher slashed benefit payments as well, which helped to further cause the divide between rich and poor.

Thatcher appealed to Middle England the Wanabees and the Yuppies, since she appealed to Middle England she beat the Labour party as was, forever, Labour discarded socialism and moved to the right wing to try and win back the Middle England vote otherwise they would never win another election, Labour died and the right wing NuLabour was born, her policies also had the effect of giving the main left wing nationalist parties in Wales and Scotland a huge boost in support turning them from fringe parties to main stream parties.

Thatcher was true to her principles, i must say that although i have the opposite political views to her, she only u-turned once in her long political career that i can remember when Plaid President Gwynfor Evans made her bow down and u-turn when he threaten to starve himself to death when she said she would go back on her word on a manifesto pledge, its because of Gwynfor we can watch free to air Welsh rugby on tv today.


----------



## dennisr (Apr 8, 2013)

Best facebook status update by Urban 75s very own Nigel Irritable:

"At this time, amidst the general joy at Thatcher's death, we should remember that she had family and friends. And hope that they die soon too".


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2013)

Good comment I saw elsewhere was "I've drunk a small bottle of milk in celebration."


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

dennisr said:


> Best facebook status update by Urban 75s very own Nigel Irritable:
> 
> "At this time, amidst the general joy at Thatcher's death, we should remember that she had family and friends. And hope that they die soon too".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

JimW said:


> Good comment I saw elsewhere was "I've drunk a small bottle of milk in celebration."


 
People going to Thatcher parties should take a pint of milk instead of beer... or both


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> People going to Thatcher parties should take a pint of milk instead of beer... or both


 
One pint of your finest milk, please


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Should be some good stuff at the man u-city match tonight.


Excellent, no minutes silence. I wonder why...


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Excellent, no minutes silence. I wonder why...


 
It is a bit odd, after all Manchester as a city has enjoyed almost uninterrupted football dominance ever since she resigned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

I've just kicked off the evening by opening a can of evaporated milk


----------



## big eejit (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone linked to this by Pete Wylie yet?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Excellent, no minutes silence. I wonder why...


 
MOTD will have the crowd mics turned down at clubs across the country this weekend


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

> @*piersmorgan*
> To all those spewing bile and vitriol at Margaret Thatcher today - she's dead, what more do you want? Show some respect.



heh


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

The obvious answer being "You. Next"


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Fair play to LFF for including this graph (Welfare spending as % GDP) as as comment of Fatch's legacy:-


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2013)

Twenty pages and several hours late, but good riddance. 

Now, time to stay away from the media until the tyranny of twaddle about the venomous old hag has subsided...


----------



## rekil (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> People going to Thatcher parties should take a pint of milk instead of beer... or both


White russians for the people.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the mood up north? Are people beeping their horns? They did when she resigned.


 
Not quite the all-out street party I'd have hoped for, although I'm not exactly in the beating heart of civilisation just now....


----------



## discokermit (Apr 8, 2013)

dennisr said:


> Best facebook status update by Urban 75s very own Nigel Irritable:
> 
> "At this time, amidst the general joy at Thatcher's death, we should remember that she had family and friends. And hope that they die soon too".


i am so nicking that.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2013)

> Tony Gallagher Daily Telegraph editor
> tweets: We have closed comments on every #Thatcher story today - even our address to email tributes is filled with abuse


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Fair play to LFF for including this graph (Welfare spending as % GDP) as as comment of Fatch's legacy:-


 
wasn't that down to mass unemployment, cost of benefits, etc, secret files now opened show she was planning to destroy welfare, etc..


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> wasn't that down to mass unemployment, cost of benefits, etc, secret files now opened show she was planning to destroy welfare, etc..


 
Yep.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/lovecrumbsbakery/posts/442955812459352


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/


 

did the site provide a link to the FB page


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

Did Rupert have a falling out with Thatcher towards the end?

I ask because on a whim I have been watching Fox News for the past twenty minutes and they havent mentioned the death at all (even on the news ticker), indeed their breaking news currently is that there are legal moves afoot to legalize the practice of taking roadkill home and eating it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2013)

juice_terry said:


> Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> Born - 1927
> Died - 2013
> ...


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## scalyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yep.


That looks just like the scene in 'The Woman in Black' when the horrifying undead woman flies across and swoops down on the innocent to inflict fear and misery upon them...oh, hang on.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 8, 2013)

Cake and rum now, still at my mum's so it's under the guise of 'celebrating dumping my boyfriend'. Thank fuck for timing.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Glasgow council has turned off its webcam feeds for George Square, says it all...


----------



## xes (Apr 8, 2013)

b3ta has some lulz on the go....


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

xes said:


> b3ta has some lulz on the go....


 
This is good.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

One of the best ever...


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

> Mum dilemma time...is it ok to bring kids along to an event basking in someone's death? Just had a conversation with my 12year old and asked her why she wants to come. Even though athiest she replied: Because she did horrid things and she's definitely going to hell. Fair enough


 

from FB...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Typically, I was asleep 8 hrs behind the UK when it all kicked off. Didn't check my phone, and then heard it on the radio driving into work. Frustratingly wondering what was being posted on urban for the last 6 hours


----------



## xes (Apr 8, 2013)

I live in Tory Town. I'm going to go have have a drink and troll the fuck out of everyone I meet


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> from FB...


 
Reminds me of the Bill Bailey joke about how "speaking as a mother..." is usually the equivalent of prefacing an opinion with "suspending all rational thought for a moment....".  What's the quandary exactly - if you believe this is worth celebrating then it's worth explaining to a 12 (ffs) year old why.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Remember...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Bilco9 ‏@Bilco92m
Actual dancing in Glasgow's George Square, the people's flag held aloft.

CR7 ‏@iChloe884m
Just went past george square hahaa mental

JAMES MARTIN ✅ ‏@jamesy25074m
Just past George square and theres a full scale conga celebrating thatchers death.

Chic Gibson ‏@chicgibson1m
Passed George Square. Maybe 200 or so at the greggs end bouncing around with some woman yelling on megaphone.


----------



## telbert (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> Remember...


 

Was this Orgreave?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in a northern city in the leftiest bar in town, having my first pint of ale in about 13 years. There are party hats here.

Cheers!


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

The North East's Evening Chronicle is not exactly going out of its way to sing her praises:
www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-aged-87-2547603

accompanied by:
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/margaret-thatcher-dies-memories-miners-2552164


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

They really are asking for trouble:



> Downing St: Baroness Thatcher's coffin will process from Westminister to St Paul's Cathedral before funeral service which will be televised


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


>


 
Skinny jeans


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.reverbnation.com/attilathestockbroker/song/10941659-maggots-1-maggie-0-band-version

Catchy tune


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2013)

Compared to many, my experience of living under Thatcher wasn't that bad.

I was just vilified for being a student, vilified for being in a union, vilified for being a Liverpool supporter and was left on the scrapheap of unemployment for a whole fucking year when I should've been going into my first job after University. Compared to many, I got off _really_ lightly.

That's why I'm glad she's dead.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 8, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Can we smelt her down and make something useful?


 Unlikely.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Some video here
http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

Ceej said:


> Unlikely.


 
Au contraire...


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Some video here
> http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/





> Hundreds gather in Glasgow for 'party' to *mark Thatcher's death*


 
i thought we'd hit the double for a second


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 8, 2013)

have just got in from work, missus has got jelly setting in the fridge and wee tubs of ice cream.....happy fuckin days!


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 8, 2013)

Party in full swing in the Trades Club in Hebden Bridge. We've just had a photographer in, seems likely for the Daily Mail cos they phoned earlier.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2013)

they all loved her around here, so i think a trip down the pub for a wind up is in order 

or i could just crack open the bottle of champagne i was given for my birthday , ive been saving for a very special day.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

Champagne here tonight


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm playing my first ever gig tomorrow and still have about 4 of the songs to learn.  Just not gonna happen tonight, not gonna happen. 

((((((audience  ))))))


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice rejoinder by Glenn Greenwald on hypocrisy and "respecting the dead":

"Here, for instance, was what the Guardian reported upon the death last month of Hugo Chavez: "To the millions who detested him as a thug and charlatan, it will be occasion to bid, vocally or discreetly, good riddance." Nobody, at least that I know of, objected to that observation on the ground that it was disrespectful to the ability of the Chavez family to mourn in peace."

Looking forward to the Guardian's editorials on Thatch.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2013)

Cameron - "Lionhearted Leader"


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone posted this yet?





OT, but a sign of how U.K changed, especially youth,  we went from the above to Loaded and The Word...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> OT, but a sign of how U.K changed, especially youth, we went from the above to Loaded and The Word...


What?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> whilst driving?


nah, waited till I pulled on the drive. Not sure I had even turned the engine off before I picked up the phone


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2013)

just how hard does anyone think michael heseltine is partying right now

with any luck he'll over do it


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## laptop (Apr 8, 2013)

The World Service stream is ... interestingly balanced. Gerry Adams and a miners' wives chairwoman quoted in the last hour...


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

Is anyone else struggling to feel the celebratory vibe around this event? I care nothing for Thatcher's family or friends (though Carol seems a little more pitiful than the West-African-coup-d'etat-funding Mark [still amazed he got away with that one!]) and I don't at all begrudge anyone who lived through the 1980s a celebratory jar (or few) tonight and over the coming days.

But for me it feels more like a moment of sad reflection. Her death forces the unavoidable recognition that disgusting Thatcher's politics, ultimately, won, that they are still winning, and that the forces aligned against those politics are weaker than at any point since the defeat of the miners. At the same time the deep-run social and cultural changes that have taken place over the last 30 years -- many spawned from her and her peers' initiatives -- have fundamentally altered the balance of forces in the right's favor to such an extent that it is difficult to see from where new formations that can arrest the march of neoliberal policies can originate. As I said I don't want to be a party-pooper but today of all days does give me a heightened sense of pessimism.


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I should add, I feel this pessimism especially given the very serious implications for the class caused by the SWP's recent disintegration


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Is anyone else struggling to feel the celebratory vibe around this event? I care nothing for Thatcher's family or friends (though Carol seems a little more pitiful than the West-African-coup-d'etat-funding Mark [still amazed he got away with that one!]) and I don't at all begrudge anyone who lived through the 1980s a celebratory jar (or few) tonight and over the coming days.
> 
> But for me it feels more like a moment of sad reflection. Her death forces the unavoidable recognition that disgusting Thatcher's politics, ultimately, won, that they are still winning, and that the forces aligned against those politics are weaker than at any point since the defeat of the miners. At the same time the deep-run social and cultural changes that have taken place over the last 30 years -- many spawned from her and her peers' initiatives -- have fundamentally altered the balance of forces in the right's favor to such an extent that it is difficult to see from where new formations that can arrest the march of neoliberal policies can originate. As I said I don't want to be a party-pooper but today of all days does give me a heightened sense of pessimism.


 
Personally, I'm no more pessimistic this afternoon compared to this morning.
All this was true yesterday.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

laptop said:


> The World Service stream is ... interestingly balanced. Gerry Adams and a miners' wives chairwoman quoted in the last hour...


 
Has always been that way, interestingly Thatcher massively cut  its funding in the early 80s to make savings but also to keep it on a tight leash over its reporting on Ireland - fell into line quickly, also started the censorship of spokespersons of Sinn Fein.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Well, I should add, I feel this pessimism especially given the very serious implications for the class caused by the SWP's recent disintegration


 
They've already sacked the bloke who used to pick up the remains of placards from the Embankment.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2013)

from last year, saw when looking for the compilation


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Personally, I'm no more pessimistic this afternoon compared to this morning.
> All this was true yesterday.


 
True. But for me, as I said, it forces a moment of reflection on these overall trajectories and balance of forces. Not a matter of reflection I do every day, though I am generally characterized by a pessimism of the intellect, if not the will, about the state of politics here.

I don't care about her death being celebrated. But ultimately it is a doddery old woman who's passed on, probably with limited cognitive capacities at this point. She lived long enough to see her political and economic vision continue to be built, piece by piece, by successive governments, and her most visceral opponents successively weakened.

Ultimately a frail human body has kicked the bucket. Everything she stood for remains in place; none of that has died. Her legacy and stature will be rewritten and revered in the weeks to come, further strengthening her remnants. So, as I say, I don't begrudge anyone their time to party. Sure, don't mourn; maybe party; but then we'd damn well better organize.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/thatcher-abuse-leads-to-telegraph-closing-comments/ lol


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 8, 2013)

tempted to get the oxford tube to London....... This needs celebrating properly


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

Apparently they're already coming out with the Mrs T tribute album, courtesy of...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

J Ed said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/thatcher-abuse-leads-to-telegraph-closing-comments/ lol


 Imagine the sadness at the Torygraph atm .....


----------



## andysays (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## pesh (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

The Argentinians aren't exactly in national mourning either, by the looks of things:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...tion-to-margaret-thatchers-death-8564846.html


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> OT, but a sign of how U.K changed, especially youth, we went from the above to Loaded and The Word...


 
Very OT but the Word produced some fairly memorable TV moments such as this....


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 8, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


>




I have shared this on fb  Cheers Dexter.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## geminisnake (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


>




Where was that weeps?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2013)

Lifted from Facebook.



> Margaret Thatcher was the most divisive and polarising politic leader of the last century. This is an incomplete list of why many of us fall on the side that does not regard her with anything other than odium…
> 
> 1. She supported the retention of capital punishment
> 2. She destroyed the country's manufacturing industry
> ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2013)

Whay-hay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (delayed cheering as I've been working late tonight)

that fecking murdering bitch is dead, at long last.
I'll break a long-standing rule and have a drink or three tonight.........
There will be quite a few parties up here in the North of England.

A pity that her political legacy still continues with the current lot mis-governing atm.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> Where was that weeps?


 
The Foggy Dew pub in Glasgow


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

pickwick ‏@pickwick2m
The cops in George Square are hanging about looking amused and occasionally confiscating booze bottles. Empty ones, mostly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> The Foggy Dew pub in Glasgow


 
But the announcement was hours ago. Why was there a band playing there that early on a Monday? 

I haven't actually *heard *video, but I take it they've just heard the news?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But the announcement was hours ago. Why was there a band playing there that early on a Monday?


 
I think that was slightly staged  Video's from this afternoon sometime


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Eilidh Macdonald ‏@thishereeilidh1m
Saw guys handing out cups of milk in George Square after work tonight. Quality.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

A tune specially selected for our beloved Iron Lady:


----------



## xes (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But the announcement was hours ago. Why was there a band playing there that early on a Monday?
> 
> I haven't actually *heard *video, but I take it they've just heard the news?


not just then, there was a guy with a make shift maggies dead tshirt on (looked like it was painted on  )


----------



## Nice one (Apr 8, 2013)

*Manchester United v Manchester City: no minute's silence for Margaret Thatcher ahead of derby*
Manchester United have confirmed there will be no minute’s silence prior to tonight’s derby against Manchester City following the death of Lady Thatcher this morning.

Plans by Mrs Thatcher to implement an ID card system for football supporters in the late-1980s proved hugely divisive and controversial, leading to a groundswell of animosity towards the former Conservative party leader.

In recent months, Liverpool supporters have been pictured with anti-Thatcher banners, with derogatory chants also aired.
And with Thatcher viewed negatively in working-class towns and cities in northern England, United’s decision not to hold a minute’s silence is likely to prevent that opposition being aired during any tribute.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...nce-for-Margaret-Thatcher-ahead-of-derby.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

any truth that she died just ahead of coppers from operation yewtree knocking at the door?

she did fuck loads of miners in the 70s...


----------



## discokermit (Apr 8, 2013)

just started on the champagne.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Pick TV (channel 11) has a one hour special starting on her in a minute

So does BBC1 

and half hour on Channel 4+1 with Jon Snow


----------



## Favelado (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been wavering between being sensible and outrageously celebrating her death all day. In the end I gave in completely and bought my student cava and then bought myself a bottle for the taxi home which I finished off with flatmates whilst listening to anti-Thatcher songs.

I'm pretty tipsy now and I'm singing Aretha's "Oh, Happy Day!".


Can she die again tomorrow? This has been great.


----------



## Boru (Apr 8, 2013)

Text message doin the rounds in Ireland..

*Baroness Thatcher*: Born - Grantham 13/10/25
Died - London 08/04/13
Sadly missed - Brighton 12/10/84



UNITED WE STAND!

Hey now Tommy have you got a new shirt
is it the colour of fine bright blue?
Has your mother sent you off to your school?
From the street with a pretty view

Shall we wrestle in the old school yard
Like the other children do?
We can scuff these shoes You can tear your hands
And I'll rip that shirt off you 

Hey there Tommy since you moved away
They've taken our town and they've made it new
And now there stands a chemical plant
Where the cherry orchard grew
And I married Lucy from the back of our class
Who once wrote letters to you
And we've got kids and we send them to school
From the street with a pretty view
Oh in your shirt of blue
Oh in your shirt of blue

(Chorus...)
Maybe Tommy
We grew up too quick
From the fields
Where the flowers grow
From a butterfly stick
To a baton and a brick
You changed your uniforms far too soon

Hey there Tommy shall we meet again
In the morning wet with dew
Me at the gates of the colliery
And you in your shirt of blue
Shall we wrestle in the muddy patch
like the other poor miners do?
We can scuff our boots we can tear our hands 
And I will rip that shirt off you
Oh in your shirt of blue
Oh in your shirt of blue


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)

discokermit said:


> just started on the champagne.


 
I raised a glass of milk earlier. seemed more appropriate.

guy I know is having a party tonight. under thatcher his job and trade (he was welder in a shipyard) vanished. as a result he lost his home his wife and his dignity, had a breakdown and it took over 15 years to pull things back together again.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Flats in Edinburgh


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope he gets some sort of closure tonight Pingu


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one said:


> *Manchester United v Manchester City: no minute's silence for Margaret Thatcher ahead of derby*
> Manchester United have confirmed there will be no minute’s silence prior to tonight’s derby against Manchester City following the death of Lady Thatcher this morning.
> 
> Plans by Mrs Thatcher to implement an ID card system for football supporters in the late-1980s proved hugely divisive and controversial, leading to a groundswell of animosity towards the former Conservative party leader.
> ...


 
That's a shame. A minutes 'silence' broadcast internationally would have been brilliant. Osborne at the Paralympics times 100.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 8, 2013)

A minutes booing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

We've finished all the wine we had, so I'm now having an Old Fashioned, as we have whisky and bitters and have been watching Mad Men DVDs of late.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> any truth that she died just ahead of coppers from operation yewtree knocking at the door?
> 
> she did fuck loads of miners in the 70s...


 http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/odd/new...atcher-cnn-in-jimmy-savile-picture-gaffe.html


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one said:


> *Manchester United v Manchester City: no minute's silence for Margaret Thatcher ahead of derby*
> Manchester United have confirmed there will be no minute’s silence prior to tonight’s derby against Manchester City following the death of Lady Thatcher this morning.
> 
> Plans by Mrs Thatcher to implement an ID card system for football supporters in the late-1980s proved hugely divisive and controversial, leading to a groundswell of animosity towards the former Conservative party leader.
> ...


Fucking shame....be great if the minute's silence was totally drowned out like Gideon at the Parolympics....


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/odd/new...atcher-cnn-in-jimmy-savile-picture-gaffe.html


 
Talking of witch...good to see all the footage with Peter Morrison at her side.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mwezzi/sets/72157633194430965/


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2013)

*Frankie Boyle* ‏@*frankieboyle*6h​Finally, I get to wear my black suit and tap shoes together #*Thatcher*
 
*Expand* 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 
 *More*


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Talking of witch...good to see all the footage with Peter Morrison at her side.


 Child Snatcher & Milk Snatcher together


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


>




I noticed a few mates in that.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> I noticed a few mates in that.


 
I think I saw Big Jim in some pics from George Square


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I think I saw Big Jim in some pics from George Square


 
Ha ha, I think a few went down. I had a wee look.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I hope he gets some sort of closure tonight Pingu


 
tbh I think tonight he will mainly be getting pissed


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Revellers in Brixton 'celebrate' Thatcher's death 

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-08/revellers-in-brixton-celebrate-thatchers-death/


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 8, 2013)

> "We’re deeply saddened at the loss of Margaret Thatcher. While the Iron Lady is sadly gone, her iron will, her unfailing trust in what is right and just, and her lessons to all of us will live on forever. She was a trailblazer like no other. We lost an icon, but her legacy, as solid as iron, will live on in perpetuity."
> 
> - Sarah Palin


 
heh


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


>



OMG OMG OMG...Guy at the start...It's meme Dimitri guy!

They flew him in especially! NOW it's a send off!




etc!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Did Laura go to the events?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

Just to make sure......


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> OMG OMG OMG...Guy at the start...It's meme Dimitri guy!
> 
> They flew him in especially! NOW it's a send off!
> 
> ...




I'll tell him that next time I see him.


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2013)

yeh bebbeehhhhh


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Tino ‏@tinobhoy22m
Fireworks still going off around Glasgow. It's like the scene Endor at the end of Return Of The Jedi.


----------



## cesare (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> Did Laura go to the events?


@PennyRed: Went to the impromptu Brixton street party to get some quotes. Packed. Writing a piece later.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 8, 2013)

I came back just to post in this thread, always promised myself I would.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I came back just to post in this thread, always promised myself I would.


 
Alright becks?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah not to bad. You? This place looks so very different!!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2013)

Blimey, they're all crawling out of the woodwork now, aren't they!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, took us months to clean the place up after you left. Trafalgar on Saturday?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Reaction from the Boro


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Penny Red was there, indeed.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 8, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Blimey, they're all crawling out of the woodwork now, aren't they!


 
I'm not surprised.


----------



## Nice one (Apr 8, 2013)

early footage of the brixton party


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

What a great day. It's a shame she can only die once.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

edited as rubbish...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 8, 2013)

Brixton is the greatest place in Britain and I'm proud it was the centre of some of the main celebrations today. Well done to all in SW9.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

I deleted my post..


----------



## Fat Freddy (Apr 8, 2013)

I must say, I _was_ sad to hear she was dead: I had hoped she would live on for many years in steadily increasing pain and bewilderment. I'm also a little concerned there may be trouble between those who want to hold a rave on her grave and those who want to piss on it.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 8, 2013)

Partisan


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

_Saved_ it? From rabid communists I suppose.


----------



## past caring (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one said:


> early footage of the brixton party




Alright TopCat.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all, thought I would pop in to say...woohoo! Where's the party? Cheers and solidarity to the party goers tonite in Brixton, Nottingham, Glasgow, Durham...is there a biggy in London on Sat?


----------



## kenny g (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, at least Thatcher had a long lingering death racked by Alzhiemers and mini-strokes.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2013)

daily mail journalists scouring twitter for things to be outraged about lol


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2013)

She is gone, sadly 30 years too late!
The torment and despair the woman caused can never be forgotten.
I cannot stop smiling. I spat my sandwich across the works canteen when I got a phone call off my wife when I was having lunch and almost choked, cheering.
It is sad that it comes on the day of her acolytes cuts and the day after Maltby Colliery closed.
Party on folks.
I cannot put the TV on because all the fawning will make me throw it through the window and due to her legacy I cannot afford a new one.
This is how it must have felt for the citizens across Europe when they heard Hitler was dead.
I'm still a bit overwhelmed, I have waited for this day for so long.
In memory of all the workers who have sadly died before this day.
In memory of all the communities she washed away with her spite.
Words fail me.
To all scabs out there, your leader is dead.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> daily mail journalists scouring twitter for things to be outraged about lol


 "Evil hate filled lefties"


----------



## rosecore (Apr 8, 2013)

How dare the right try and claim a monopoly on taste and grief. If Thatcher was so sacrosanct, why did her own party revolt against her?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> "Evil hate filled lefties"


 
Real people in other words!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 8, 2013)

My reaction on here this.......







Spoiler










 

Ul fucking cunting hoor......


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

Groucho said:


> Hi all, thought I would pop in to say...woohoo! Where's the party? Cheers and solidarity to the party goers tonite in Brixton, Nottingham, Glasgow, Durham...is there a biggy in London on Sat?


 
I see you have joined Left Unity or is that Mutley...


----------



## pesh (Apr 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> "Evil hate filled lefties"


thats a t-shirt waiting to happen


----------



## Groucho (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> I see you have joined Left Unity or is that Mutley...


 
Must be Mutley


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pick TV (channel 11) has a one hour special starting on her in a minute
> 
> So does BBC1
> 
> and half hour on Channel 4+1 with Jon Snow


 

Now ITV has one has well


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 8, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Partisan


 
Soft, strong and thoroughly absorbent...


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2013)

Groucho said:


> Hi all, thought I would pop in to say...woohoo! Where's the party? Cheers and solidarity to the party goers tonite in Brixton, Nottingham, Glasgow, Durham...is there a biggy in London on Sat?


At last


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

"Unique Pullout Inside"?

The dark decayed mass where her heart should have been?


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2013)

Groucho said:


> Hi all, thought I would pop in to say...woohoo! Where's the party? Cheers and solidarity to the party goers tonite in Brixton, Nottingham, Glasgow, Durham...is there a biggy in London on Sat?


 
Let me know what you'll be going to, obv there's going to be a gathering in Trafalgar Square but there's bound to be other stuff later too - although I'll happily pop along to Traf.Sq. early on to quaff a celebratory can, standing in the cold for much longer than that is going to play havoc with my joints so any indoor celebrations that you hear about would be good to move on to. Been way too long since I've seen you, my fault for being a bit crap!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2013)

been out to my local socialist bar in Cardiff where landlord gave us a free drink for "some unknown celebration" 
big respect to Comrade John!


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2013)

Spoke to my mum about this earlier, was in two minds as to whether to mention it or not as was unsure what her reaction may be. I needn't have worried. She passed on my 'ding-dong the witch is dead' to my dad who is 84 who I then heard laughing in the background. At one point she commented on the BBC coverage on the TV saying she had to turn it off as my dad wouldn't stop shouting at it.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Glasgow somewhere


----------



## Groucho (Apr 8, 2013)

Epona said:


> Let me know what you'll be going to, obv there's going to be a gathering in Trafalgar Square but there's bound to be other stuff later too - although I'll happily pop along to Traf.Sq. early on to quaff a celebratory can, standing in the cold for much longer than that is going to play havoc with my joints so any indoor celebrations that you hear about would be good to move on to. Been way too long since I've seen you, my fault for being a bit crap!


 
mine too. me an Lou will be there Sat and there's bound to be a party or summit to go to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

brogdale said:


> "Unique Pullout Inside"?
> 
> The dark decayed mass where her heart should have been?


I was going to get that when I thought it was 10p because it's bloody good in cat litter trays


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> I was going to get that when I thought it was 10p because it's bloody good in cat litter trays


 
My cats are impressionable, there's no way I'd expose them to that sort of rubbish while they're having a shit.  Fullers clay is a perfectly acceptable and less politically-charged alternative if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Mark Steel @mrmarksteel 

@ashraf_arabi Mourn? Oh no, has something sad happened as well?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2013)

I am having real issues with this thread and all this talk about someone who deserves nothing.

On the one hand I wanted her burnt at the stake when she was alive.

Now she's dead I just want her body to be weighed down and pushed into the Thames to be eaten by fish. I want her passing to be nothing more than small ad in a local paper. I want the country to forget this odious person. Rise above what she did and take back what she took away.






People still buried and forgotten by a regime she supported.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Epona said:


> My cats are impressionable, there's no way I'd expose them to that sort of rubbish while they're having a shit.  Fullers clay is a perfectly acceptable and less politically-charged alternative if you're on a tight budget.


I saw some people on fullers london pride earlier


----------



## Kidda (Apr 8, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Partisan


 
''Oh if only Diana were here to administer CPR''


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

If the mail's right and thatcher did save britain - remember this is a hypothetical - then why does her saving the country feel more like her fucking the country?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

They won that one at least. Too bad she was too vegged out to get it at that stage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd rather not have been saved, me


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 8, 2013)

I spent most of my life outside of Scotland, away from my home town and family. We had to leave when I was young during the 81 recession because there was fuck all work and fuck all hope. I dont hate Thatcher because of some abstract idea of what she represents, I hate her because of the years living alone as an outside and often fucking close to absolute poverty. I hate her because an uncle of mine with good trade papers ended up delivering pizza for a couple of years to make ends meet. I hate her because my family ended up broken up and all over the world. Steel works, ship yards and coal mines that generations of our extended families had toiled in till it broke there health and all for a pittance were undergoing waves of redundancies when we left and generally all shut down a few years later. 

Its far from all being Thatchers fault.... but that fucking horrible horrible hoor enjoyed it, reveled in the decimation of industrial Scotland


And you know what, she funded it on natural resources found of off our coast. The financial south east boomed while the working people who had built this country on back breaking labour, hours of toil and black lungs and white fingers were tossed on the scrap heap.

From the bottom of my Clydeside heart.

FUCK YOU MARGARET HILDA THATCHER.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 8, 2013)

nice to see Lord neil kinnock 's been covering himself in glory as ever, claiming Scargill did more harm to the Trade Union movement than Thatch ever did - actually,  might have been a replay from a docu, bu same difference , what an absolute loser of a human being, a backlsliding lickspittle who acheived little as a politician, nothing as a labour leader .


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Montage of tomorrows papers


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

tx for that, going to buy my local northern paper tomorrow...


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> If the mail's right and thatcher did save britain - remember this is a hypothetical - *then why does her saving the country feel more like her fucking the country?*


 
Very roughly, without lube.  To the extent that the country still cannot sit down without wincing.


----------



## where to (Apr 8, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Montage of tomorrows papers



Am missing something with the sun headline?


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2013)

Is she morphing into Tony Blair on the cover of The Independent?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2013)

lol @ the Sun, were they a having a creative fail day or is that Rupert's revenge?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2013)

"[John Major] admitted later, he thought that in her last years as Prime Minister she had been suffering from a split personality. That's really bad luck isn't it? To have two personalities and for them both to be rancid old bags." - Mark Steel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

where to said:


> Am missing something with the sun headline?


 
I was thinking it's a strange one as well

Maybe it's "second time lucky" or something?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's the route for the demo 'procession'


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2013)

Thatcher dead, in bed, at the Ritz.

Police are looking for someone who cares.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 8, 2013)

the choice of dart board material tomorrow is outstanding


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Here's the route for the demo 'procession'


 
the 'Fail' has a pic of the distraught crowds already lining the holy route..


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2013)

Parties in Liverpool too.

https://twitter.com/Bailey_EFC/status/321359815769214976/photo/1


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Here's the route for the demo 'procession'


 
I hope nobody spooks the horses 

on the other hand...


----------



## Kidda (Apr 9, 2013)

where to said:


> Am missing something with the sun headline?


 
She had been moved to the Ritz to live out her last days as it was easier for them to look after her. Posh cunts hospice.

Though the headline is as classy as ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


>


 
Is that genuine?


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Montage of tomorrows papers


 

Tomorrow will be a good day to stay away from the mainstream media.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 9, 2013)

it is wrong gloating or being happy about people dying, but in this case:
you're all excused


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

Good old Steve Bell


----------



## nastybobby (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I hope nobody spooks the horses
> 
> on the other hand...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe one more just before Bedfordshire?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 9, 2013)

Went a little mad with the likes but hey I feel better for it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

funny old world when the socialist worker has the only headline that matches my thoughts... even most 'left wing' papers going with the 'divided the nation' crap


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Went a little mad with the likes but hey I feel better for it.


Me too.  I've been liking like a crazed liker all day!  

It's a special day.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...udents-union-cheers-vile-internet-taunts.html

If it's acceptable to use the death of six innocent children for political point scoring then I feel Thatcher is fair game.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...udents-union-cheers-vile-internet-taunts.html
> 
> If it's acceptable to use the death of six innocent children for political point scoring then I feel Thatcher is fair game.


they strangely refused to print the comment I submitted to that article (a comment I stole from someone else, btw)

"It is disgusting of the left to make political points out of Thatcher's death, isn't it? Almost as bad as using Mick Philpott to attack welfare"


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 9, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Went a little mad with the likes but hey I feel better for it.


just rejoice in the liking.
signed: johnny foreigner.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...udents-union-cheers-vile-internet-taunts.html
> 
> If it's acceptable to use the death of six innocent children for political point scoring then I feel Thatcher is fair game.








This is probably what the Wail wants us to do.....fuck them and every turd working on the rag,Daily Wail editor Paul Dacre next pretty please


----------



## pesh (Apr 9, 2013)

Kidda said:


> She had been moved to the Ritz to live out her last days as it was easier for them to look after her. Posh cunts hospice.
> 
> Though the headline is as classy as ever.


should have been something about a late checkout.


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

media is saying 100 at Brixton, this video suggests a lot more, wonder how many more on sat at t/square


btw, seems very animated, what were people talking about?


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

The Sheaf View, Sheffield, tonight



A one off, never to be repeated reunion from Sheff, '80's legends


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> media is saying 100 at Brixton, this video suggests a lot more, wonder how many more on sat at t/square
> 
> 
> btw, seems very animated, what were people talking about?




That figure's wildly inaccurate - I was there around 9 for an hour or so and there was a minimum of 250 I reckon


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 9, 2013)

Dunno if its authentic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

nastybobby said:


>


 

That's nasty 

I was thinking more of tempting them away with their favourite food


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> The Sheaf View, Sheffield, tonight
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/edit?ns=1&video_id=gJmzZQBHcZM
> 
> A one off, never to be repeated reunion from Sheff, '80's legends


 
links not working...

any more 'events' coming?


----------



## districtline (Apr 9, 2013)

So this is how it feels to be happy?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2013)

When looking for a symbol of her legacy one could do worse than a money grabbing liar who thought of little beyond himself, a man with scant regard for life in persuit of his selfish ends : Step forward Derby's own Mr M Philpott.


----------



## Sub_bass (Apr 9, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> A true British revolutionary and as our first, and only, female Prime Minister her status in history is guaranteed.


Ha-ha fuckin' ha!

Ding-dong etc...


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

> An interesting Thatcher-linked incident in London's Theatreland this evening. The Press Association reports that the audience attending a performance of Billy Elliot, the musical set in northern England during the miners' strike, was asked to vote on whether a song about Margaret Thatcher's death should be performed or not.
> According to PA, the second act of the musical begins with the song Merry Christmas Maggie Thatcher which has lyrics that refer to celebrating the death of the former prime minister.
> The news agency quotes a Billy Elliot insider saying: "It was taken seriously and debated and finally decided that it would be best to put it to a democratic vote to the audience.
> "It was a near unanimous verdict to keep the song in and go ahead. It was an electric show."
> Only three audience members voted against the song being performed.


 
From the Guardian live...


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2013)

Sub_bass said:


> Ha-ha fuckin' ha!
> 
> Ding-dong etc...


oi oi long time no see hope you doing ok.  It's amazing all the people who've posted who haven't been seen here for ages or haven't even posted much at all before


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> links not working...
> 
> any more 'events' coming?


you may need to tilt your head!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2013)

I said quite a lot of stuff earlier, some liked and some didnt. I stand by most of it, but would like to apologise for describing celebrating her death as being "vulgar" and "tacky". although I don't really go along with such celebrations I can see that was an unfair thing to say. I do think the celebrations are ultimately a product of impotence, but that's another thing..


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

Hope the funeral procession goes as well as Khomeini's.



> When the Ayatollah’s coffin was brought to Behesht-e-Zahara cemetery in Teheran, wailing mourners ripped the body from the flimsy box and fought to touch it.
> 
> As a helicopter brought the open wooden coffin containing the mortal remains of the Imam, nearly a million mourners thrust forward in the blistering heat and choking dust to touch the body and snatch a piece of the linen burial shroud, leading to an ignominious exposing of the remains.
> 
> The corpse spilled to the ground, bare feet protruding from beneath the white shroud. As the Revolutionary Guards beat back the crowds, firing shots in the air and spraying fire hoses, other soldiers shoved the body and coffin back into the chopper. It lifted off with the casket hanging precariously out the door.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

comment from my friends' daughter - aged 25

*I feel rather odd today at the death of this figure who's always been a shadow over my family, and even though I was only a baby when she ended her 'reign', the ripples of her policies and ideas washed over my childhood. I grew up with stories of the miners strike, and it was as real for me as for my parents and family/friends who went through it. I grew up knowing how much misery was caused to so many, and to people close to me. Rather than being happy at her death I feel that it's just been making me reflect on all these things. And sad that in reality the fact that she's dead today makes no difference to the effect she has already had on the world we live in. If her death would have truly brought an end to something that she'd done I would have been out partying. But as it stands its just left me a little empty.*


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> media is saying 100 at Brixton, this video suggests a lot more, wonder how many more on sat at t/square
> 
> 
> btw, seems very animated, what were people talking about?



your right more than a hundred there


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2013)

teqniq said:


> oi oi long time no see hope you doing ok.  It's amazing all the people who've posted who haven't been seen here for ages or haven't even posted much at all before


 
Maggie bringing the gang back together.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2013)

copliker said:


> Hope the funeral procession goes as well as Khomeini's.


 
I prefer the demise of Henry VIII who according to a radio program I dimly remember from years ago his body was apparently putrefying so much that by the time of the funeral precession the coffin partially burst open spilling remains upon the street which were eaten by starving dogs.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 9, 2013)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Maggie bringing the gang back together.


 
She was always uch a unifying force!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2013)

Groucho said:


> She was always uch a unifying force!


Bloody hell, you've not been around for a while - in fact, so long that I was someone else (4thwrite)! Anyway, good to see you back on this happy day.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 9, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Bloody hell, you've not been around for a while - in fact, so long that I was someone else (4thwrite)! Anyway, good to see you back on this happy day.


 
Ta. Its good to be back on this happy day.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thankyou B3ta!


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

my kiwi friends are all just getting up.

another round of celebrations!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 9, 2013)

I was out tonight in Torquay Devon, where I am visiting for a few weeks.  At an open mic come jam event I asked the MC if he knew of anyone who could do a Thatcher is dead song. He was concerned about balance and moderation. This in a town with massive unemployment and most of the young people in the audience looked decidedly not affluent. I gave up. and headed to my bus stop. On the way I was hesitantly and politely asked for some small change by a young quietly spoken man. I gave him the seventy pence I had. This in defiance of Thatcher and her principles. There were no fire works in the sky and no sounds of celebration evident here.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

grindingly dissapointing text from my brother 'Load of bollocks m8 dunno why, everyones drinking but!' swiftly followed by mum calling to gloat about here demise


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2013)

Groucho said:


> Ta. Its good to be back on this happy day.


 
My feelings indeed.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

http://whydopeoplehatethatcher.com/

Please spread this far and wide.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

Kidda said:


> She had been moved to the Ritz to live out her last days as it was easier for them to look after her. Posh cunts hospice.
> 
> Though the headline is as classy as ever.


 
This does offer the opportunity to rework the lyrics to Puttin' on the Ritz. Dyin' in the Ritz, with other lyrical opportunities due to the rhyming with pits and shits, and some of the original lyrics such as 'have you seen the well-to-do','With their noses in the air' and 'If you're blue'.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 9, 2013)

I just discovered an American  friend's Facebook status "Evil Dead" was not a commentary on dear Maggie's passing


----------



## Kidda (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> This does offer the opportunity to rework the lyrics to Puttin' on the Ritz. Dyin' in the Ritz, with other lyrical opportunities due to the rhyming with pits and shits, and some of the original lyrics such as 'have you seen the well-to-do','With their noses in the air' and 'If you're blue'.


 
Get to it, this weeks number 1 is still up for grabs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> This does offer the opportunity to rework the lyrics to Puttin' on the Ritz. Dyin' in the Ritz, with other lyrical opportunities due to the rhyming with pits and shits, and some of the original lyrics such as 'have you seen the well-to-do','With their noses in the air' and 'If you're blue'.


 

I was thinking of re-working dire straits


These piss covered grave plots
are a home now for me
but my home was number 10
and my dads grocery

Through these fields of privitisatioooon
Baptisms of ire


theres so many different worlds
But I court but murdochs Sun

and dream of the day fucked workers for fun

now I've gone to hell
The moods rising high
let me finally fuck off
every revenant must die



its written on my foooooorehead
and every nugget of my shite
I was fool to make war on the people who'll fight



could adapt this to any dadrock tune of the era


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

People were out on my mum's street, giving each other beers and bags of crisps and stuff. It was a little bit communism


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Get to it, this weeks number 1 is still up for grabs.


No, we have to be decided on this thing, or we'll end up with eighteen different versions of 'Dong Dong the Witch is Dead' each hovering around number 58


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a Thatcher Challenge happening on B3ta.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Get to it, this weeks number 1 is still up for grabs.


 
If I had the ability I would have rather than simply throwing out the half-baked idea.

Anyway it would be fitting if it were a group effort and the artist is named 'a thing called society'.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/08/margaret-thatcher-death-party-brixton-glasgow

I think they'll find it happened in more places than that

"A chorus of "so long, the witch is dead" erupted" - well, someone clearly wasn't paying attention


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> and the artist is named 'a thing called society'.


 
Or the song. And this god awful tune fits the line:


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

At the time of writing, Garland’s Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead is at No. 23 in Amazon’s list of the most downloaded singles, ahead of Fitzgerald’s at 31.

[A FaceBook campaign for Garland] has been the subject of confusion however after it emerged that Judy Garland’s version is too short to qualify for the UK Top 40 charts, leading organisers to encourage people to buy Ella Fitzgerald’s lengthier rendition.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> At the time of writing, Garland’s Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead is at No. 23 in Amazon’s list of the most downloaded singles, ahead of Fitzgerald’s at 31.


 
Just clicked and Garlands is now at 17, Fitzgeralds at 20 and another one at 40, and Tramp The Dirt Down at 22.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2013)

!


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> Just clicked and Garlands is now at 17, Fitzgeralds at 20 and another one at 40, and Tramp The Dirt Down at 22.


there is definitely another thread to be had on 'how to make money out of 'anti-establishment' mp3 downloads'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> And I'll make sure I've been holding in a nice, hot curry.


 

eschew the vindaloo go for something more vile, hit some mexican food


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

On itunes Garlands is at 26, no sign of Fitzgeralds, and a version by The Munchkins is at 138. Tramp The Dirt Down at 92.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Former Spice Girl Geri Halliwell has deleted a tweet paying tribute to Baroness Thatcher after she received criticism on Twitter.


 
http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013...eletes-thatcher-tribute-tweet-after-backlash/


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> there is definitely another thread to be had on 'how to make money out of 'anti-establishment' mp3 downloads'


 
Or, on this occasion, just for getting then right one to number one for the Lolz.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> On itunes Garlands is at 26, no sign of Fitzgeralds, and a version by The Munchkins is at 138.


I was trying to work out the difference earlier. I presume the Garland is from the film, and the 'Munchkins' from some later stage revival.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Or, on this occasion, just for getting then right one to number one for the Lolz.


a top five of various different versions, elvis and crass would be aces


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> a top five of various different versions, elvis and crass would be aces


 
About the only thing positive about her croaking on a Monday is that it gives plenty of time for it to develop in time for the weekend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

She is asleep next to me now and I shall join her soon, and she is doing this cute little sigh/trill combo as she always does when in deep sleep. But by fucking christ and moses was I glad to share a thatchers death day with frogz. 

She'd never normally rejoice in a persons death and I devalue the whole concept by laughing at any right wingers demise but on this occaison we are in full accord. On that note, I'm going bed. Fuck you all and goodnight


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Already put this on the Windrush Sq party thread


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013...eletes-thatcher-tribute-tweet-after-backlash/


Good. It made me feel nauseous when I read that piece of inane drivel.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013...eletes-thatcher-tribute-tweet-after-backlash/


 Girl Power ffs!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

A stroke of good luck.........​​


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-derby--Jeff-Powell.html?ICO=most_read_module




Surely a strong contender for the dumbest most ignorant piece of Thatch bollix in the Wail?


----------



## cesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Bloody hell, you've not been around for a while - in fact, so long that I was someone else (4thwrite)! Anyway, good to see you back on this happy day.


It's YE! I had no idea


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2013)

Sub_bass said:


> Ha-ha fuckin' ha!
> 
> Ding-dong etc...


Fucking hell! Sub_bass!  There's a blast from the past. Alright mate?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 9, 2013)

Christ, someone on the news just called her 'the people's prime minister'.

Let's not go down this one again ffs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

steph said:


> Christ, someone on the news just called her 'the people's prime minister'.
> 
> Let's not go down this one again ffs.


I thought she was the news of the world's prime minister


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

Apparently Cameron's sent an official letter to the Thatcher household;
We understand due to recent developments you have more bedrooms than you now require!


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 9, 2013)

can i suggest a neologims: Maggi-ography. the elevation of thatcher into some weird kind of saint?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> can i suggest a neologims: Maggi-ography. the elevation of thatcher into some weird kind of saint?


 
Brilliant. 

I've got several family members who seem to have believed everything they've seen in the last 24 hours who I'll start using this word to immediately.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Fingers (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was thinking it's a strange one as well
> 
> Maybe it's "second time lucky" or something?


 
There was rather a large cheer went up in the Sun's editorial office when the news broke.

Source:  My mate who work on the floor above.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 9, 2013)

Great fun to be had on Guido Fawkes blog comments.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> She is asleep next to me now and I shall join her soon, and she is doing this cute little sigh/trill combo as she always does when in deep sleep. But by fucking christ and moses was I glad to share a thatchers death day with frogz.
> 
> She'd never normally rejoice in a persons death and I devalue the whole concept by laughing at any right wingers demise but on this occaison we are in full accord. On that note, I'm going bed. Fuck you all and goodnight


 
Fuck it, Thatcher doesn't die every day.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

"Posterity ne'er surveyed
a nobler urn than this
Here are the ashes of Margaret Thatcher
rinse them out with your piss"
I have NEVER, ever celebrated the demise of a human being before now.
I saved it all up for today, for someone who destroyed millions of lives.
I hope you burn in hell, you evil bitch


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

The BBC presenter has it that Thatcher died following a strike.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

overheard on the train this morning -
"Lots of people out partying last night"
"Are they celebrating her life or her death"
"They're celebrating her death"
"Wow, why are they celebrating her death? did people really hate her that much? I never paid any attention to politics"
"Dying was the best thing she ever did"
*rustles newspaper* "All this is all about her isn't it? Whys it all about her? It's a good job this is free"


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Spare a thought for Sassaferrato freezing his arse on a scottish picket line.


quite ironically appropriate, really!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This could be like when Mariah Carey confused Michael Johnson with King Hussain of Jordan.


 
[/quote]
I think the poster meant Michael _Jordan_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


>


I think the poster meant Michael _Jordan_[/quote]


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Great fun to be had on Guido Fawkes blog comments.


 
"Sorry for the loss of your wife"


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Slight difference between state and ceremonial but I can't see much. Hopefully someone else will come up with an answer


a State funeral is for figures of State, which means in practice the Monarch (tho' they also laid one on for Churchill). Other royalty and other ex-PMs get a ceremonial funeral, if their executors/bereaved so choose. And given that Lady Satan was Pm for ELEVEN SODDING YEARS (the pain's still fresh), they had no real choice.
Bet this one will have full-alert high security provision like no other


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

A musical interlude from Boston Mass:

Track 1

DEAD KENNEDYS-Kinky Sex Makes The World Go Round (Manifesto)

EXPLOITED-Maggie (SOS)
VARUKERS-Thatcher’s Fortress (Anagram)
ANTI-PASTI-No Government (Rondelet)
LOS BASTARDOS-Fuck You Margaret Thatcher (self-released)
CRASS-Sheep Farming In The Falklands (Crass)

OVER MY DEAD BODY-Maggie & Ronnie (Indecision)
RIPCORD-Thatchula (Raging)
HARD SKIN-Still Fighting Thatcher (TKO)
LARKS-Maggie Maggie Maggie (R4)
THATCHER ON ACID-Guess Who’s Running The Show (Allied)
NOTSENSIBLES-(I’m In Love With) Margaret Thatcher (Anagram)

http://www.sonicoverload.net/


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 9, 2013)

Young Londoners spraying champagne and looting charity shops; it's the sort of celebration Maggie would've wanted


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lets face it, we all know that Mark isn't at all sad. He's fucking dancing, and practicing wearing his ermine robes already, the cunt.


fortunately, hers was a Life Peerage


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> Young Londoners spraying champagne and looting charity shops; it's the sort of celebration Maggie would've wanted


 
Not much looting there <removed>.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

agricola said:


> implement it in ways that she would have thought absurd, go on to inflict miseries on the British people (that she almost certainly would not have done) whilst using her as an example


out of interest, what makes you think she wouldn't have been happpy with what all of her successors did re; the economy, privatisations, social authoritarianism, demonising the poor, the great Outsourcing bonanza etc.? It strikes me that it would have been a neoliberal paradise for her; her policies carried on to their logical conclusion.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 9, 2013)

Front page of the Sheffied Star today:


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2013)

The one fucking day I'm off and offline, and the fella's out til daft o'clock, and the twat goes and karks it!! 

Looks like I missed mega fucking threads here and on FB so I'll just put my congratulations here, and will be raising several glasses of sparkly tonight. Never thought I'd see this day - she's been hanging on like fucking bacteria round a shithouse bowl!

FINALLY!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Front page of the Sheffied Star today:


 

When are you going to call for an inquiry into your defence of the SYP and sheff weds then blunkett? I wonder if the families of the dead can forgive you?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> outrageous


A perfect tribute to the wonders of Thatcherite capitalism!


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

Versions of Ding Dong! on Amazon currently at no 3, 9 & 21. The 'movers and shakers' panel on the right has 3 slots, all of which are occupied by versions of that song right now


----------



## J Ed (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> A perfect tribute to the wonders of Thatcherite capitalism!


 
Apparently the bloke that tweeted that got sacked


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2013)

It made the Daily mail that tweet.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2013)

Never mind the cultural christian allusions, IMHO this one nails it today:


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Her damage is well and truly done and embedded, with her ideological descendants in full control. Things will be worse tomorrow than they are today. They _won_. We _lost. _And now we're on the floor, they're putting the boot in. Can't get excited over the death of a figurehead, personally.


True, but I look to the long term. There's always a round 2, and it's coming.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

Movers and Shakers in MP3 songs on Amazon UK right now:​ 
1. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​2. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Judy Garland.​3. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​5. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Judy Garland.​8. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​9. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​10. Tramp The Dirt Down by Elvis Costello.​11. George Square Thatcher Death Party by Mogwai.​12. Margaret On The Guillotine by Morrissey.​13. The Day That Thatcher Dies by Hefner.​14. Ding Dong! The Witch is Dead by The Munchkins.​17. Stand Down Margaret(Dub).​​It's what she would have wanted, market forces!​


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:
			
		

> True, but I look to the long term. There's always a round 2, and it's coming.


 They're figureheads for a reason, being a figurehead has a function, and that function comes with a particular narrative. Opposing that narrative has its own function. It's part of how we get out of this mess,  by challenging what we are taught about these figureheads. It's really important to do this.


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Front page of the Sheffied Star today:


 

Blunkett, the man who described sick and disabled people as "sitting on the sofa watching daytime tv all day''


Btw, a guy was on Radio Sheffield who was from down South earlier who was sympathetic to the Miners, he categorically says he witnessed coaches leaving Sandhurst with military in police uniform...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> True, but I look to the long term. There's always a round 2, and it's coming.


You are right; I both expect and look forward to the tories losing the next election. But still, the fact remains, she dug up the notional center of british politics and drove it miles to the right, where it is now bedded in deep.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> Movers and Shakers in MP3 songs on Amazon UK right now:​
> 1. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​2. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Judy Garland.​3. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​5. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Judy Garland.​8. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​9. Ding-Dong! The Witch is Dead by Ella Fitzgerald.​10. Tramp The Dirt Down by Elvis Costello.​11. George Square Thatcher Death Party by Mogwai.​12. Margaret On The Guillotine by Morrissey.​13. The Day That Thatcher Dies by Hefner.​14. Ding Dong! The Witch is Dead by The Munchkins.​17. Stand Down Margaret(Dub).​​It's what she would have wanted, market forces!​


she'd get the Number 1 easy if anyone could work out which version to buy!


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> A perfect tribute to the wonders of Thatcherite capitalism!


 

Managers been suspended..


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not much looting there <removed>.


Don't put in real names please.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> she'd get the Number 1 easy if anyone could work out which version to buy!


I'm disappointed that Barbra Streisand's version of Ding Dong the Witch is dead isn't on that list.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> Young Londoners spraying champagne and looting charity shops; it's the sort of celebration Maggie would've wanted


Did they "loot" the shop? And you know why Barnardos was targeted, yes?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They're figureheads for a reason, being a figurehead has a function, and that function comes with a particular narrative. Opposing that narrative has its own function. It's part of how we get out of this mess, by challenging what we are taught about these figureheads. It's really important to do this.


agreed absolutely; that narrative is a one two parts myth and one part bullshit, that - tragically - people, even most people, have swallowed whole. We need to push that alternative narrative


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You are right; I both expect and look forward to the tories losing the next election. But still, the fact remains, she dug up the notional center of british politics and drove it miles to the right, where it is now bedded in deep.


It sure is, which is why Labour winning the next election will make f-all difference, beyond it being quite pleasant to see that smirk wiped off Disco's face, and things being marginally less awful for people. Labour are _not_ the answer. However, a mass leftward tide _is_, and that I am optimistic about, simply because there's only so far people can be pushed


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Did they "loot" the shop? And you know why Barnardos was targeted, yes?


 
That makes criminal damage ok then?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> That makes criminal damage ok then?


It depends on what you mean by "criminal damage".


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> That makes criminal damage ok then?


 
*shrugs*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:
			
		

> That makes criminal damage ok then?



Yep


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

ha ha the weekend should be fun - awaits numerous sob stories


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

belboid said:


> she'd get the Number 1 easy if anyone could work out which version to buy!


 
It will be funny as fuck if ding dong does get to no.1 and they have to play it on radio 1.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It will be funny as fuck if ding dong does get to no.1 and they have to play it on radio 1.


 
I bet they wouldn't do it!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It will be funny as fuck if ding dong does get to no.1 and they have to play it on radio 1.


 
Comments on Amazon say the Judy Garland version is too short to qualify (51secs). 

Presumably that's why You Suffer by Napalm Death never got on TOTP.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Comments on Amazon say the Judy Garland version is too short to qualify (51secs).
> 
> Presumably that's why You Suffer by Napalm Death never got on TOTP.


 
Yeah, just read that.  Saying buy the Fitzgerald version instead


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Never mind the cultural christian allusions, IMHO this one nails it today:






never heard that before, beautiful song and sentiments..


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a few more days like this & we'd be out of recession
> 
> so the queen, prince charles, cameron, osborne and simon cowell will all have to die next week. they're pencilled in for tuesday morning.


migh as well chuck BoJo and Clegg in there, just to round it off


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> never heard that before, beautiful song and sentiments..


Apart from the last verse (added by the likes of Pete Seeger), it's a Quaker hymn.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

love the Millipede in a panic, not sure what he should do to respond...


----------



## Enviro (Apr 9, 2013)

The comments on the BBC news article titled 'Baroness Thatcher Dies: Tributes Paid at home and abroad' got shutdown super quick!!!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> It will be funny as fuck if ding dong does get to no.1 and they have to play it on radio 1.


 
I well remember The Sex Pistols  God Save the Queen at number one in 77 and we all know how that got banned. Free country though. 
The Tories would like to see Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries at number one no doubt. In memory of such a lovely woman!


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

the gotterdammerung


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 9, 2013)

How many people will turn out on Sat in London? What would be the minimum to make it a reasonable turnout?

I’m hoping for at least 5,000 but perhaps I’m being a bit too optimistic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> the gotterdammerung


 
Yes, so apt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> the gotterdammerung


 
Yes and her former cabinet members could throw themselves 'neath the wheels of the cortège!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Well, I should add, I feel this pessimism especially given the very serious implications for the class caused by the SWP's recent disintegration


I wouldn't say there were _any_ serious implications; the SWP are numerically tiny, marginalised and irrelevant, and - mercifully - are likely to remain that way


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

the moon nazis are coming.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

One day on; still dead.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I raised a glass of milk earlier. seemed more appropriate.
> 
> guy I know is having a party tonight. under thatcher his job and trade (he was welder in a shipyard) vanished. as a result he lost his home his wife and his dignity, had a breakdown and it took over 15 years to pull things back together again.


I hope he has a terrific party, and this news was a healer


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Fat Freddy said:


> I'm also a little concerned there may be trouble between those who want to hold a rave on her grave and those who want to piss on it.


Depends what your particular sexual perversions are, really...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's YE! I had no idea


Aye, tis I. It wasn't a spat type renaming I just went away for a while and coudn't remember my password so re-registered.  Anyway, this is a day for all urban's lost sheep to return to the fold. Might even be a few un-bannings mods?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Aye, tis I. It wasn't a spat type renaming I just went away for a while and coudn't remember my password so re-registered oops. Anyway, this is a day for all urban's lost sheep to return to the fold. Might even be a few un-bannings mods?


 
I'd definitely be in favour of giving ern a reprieve - even if it's just a temporary one to allow him to troll sass in the RIP thread


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 9, 2013)

Best if no one turns up. Or if you do turn up, do so in fancy dress (any suggestions?) You wouldn't want to be taken as a well wisher....


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

cantsin said:


> nice to see Lord neil kinnock 's been covering himself in glory as ever, claiming Scargill did more harm to the Trade Union movement than Thatch ever did - actually, might have been a replay from a docu, bu same difference , what an absolute loser of a human being, a backlsliding lickspittle who acheived little as a politician, nothing as a labour leader .


well, at least we've juswt had a useful reminder of what a lickspittle class traitor that man was.
I don't want to go soft with the advancing years


----------



## Billie Piper (Apr 9, 2013)

thinking about it, what other Briton could die and cause celebrations in the street on this scale whilst at the same time being loved by millions?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

Billie Piper said:
			
		

> thinking about it, what other Briton could die and cause celebrations in the street on this scale whilst at the same time being loved by millions?



kabbes


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Went a little mad with the likes but hey I feel better for it.


same here! Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> even most 'left wing' papers going with the 'divided the nation' crap


which only goes to illustrate - beautifully - how _un_ 'left' they are


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> well, at least we've juswt had a useful reminder of what a lickspittle class traitor that man was.
> I don't want to go soft with the advancing years


That speech. "I'll tell you and you'll listen"


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Best if no one turns up. Or if you do turn up, do so in fancy dress (any suggestions?) You wouldn't want to be taken as a well wisher....


 
That's how they stop you at the tube exit/filter points. Go dressed as a tory.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> love the Millipede in a panic, not sure what he should do to respond...


 
why should today be different to any other, though?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

'Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead' is now at #11 on the iTunes chart


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 9, 2013)

High time we opened a book on who’s next.

Tebbit was looking a bit peaky last time I saw him on TV.

Lawson and Clarke look surprisingly well. Hurd was a bit doddery. Jim Prior just looked corpulent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone asked Cameron where "no such things as society" fits into his "Big Society"? Or whether he agrees with Thatcher's assessment of Mandela as a terrorist?

I mean, seriously, two simple bloody questions I'd quite like to know the answers to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> ha ha the weekend should be fun - awaits numerous sob stories


I look forward to hearing yours


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> 'Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead' is now at #11 on the iTunes chart


People are very naughty 

But I do like them


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

"It's a beautiful day" is also quite appropriate


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> "It's a beautiful day" is also quite appropriate


I hope you don't mean the U2 version. That is _never_ appropriate


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

wish I hadn't bought a paper today - full of Thatcher stuff


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

Just been listening again to Dave Douglas on the 1984/85 miners strike and the strategic importance it had for the ruling class, who had learned lessons from 1972 and 1974. Who were well prepared to take on the miners, who they knew were the most militant section of the industrial working class in this country and who they had to beat, so they could shift industrial production elsewhere and turn the UK into a service economy, with atomised, alienated individuals. In so doing they would also break the working class political, social and cultural base.

The lefts preparedness was pitiful, with the sects throwing out all sorts of nonsense. The RCP's _Next Step_, with their "Hit the Pits" edition just showed that they didn't have a clue about the first step. The SWP, as opportunist as ever, spent the first six months denouncing the support committees and then when they came on board denounced attempts to realistically politicise the struggle and looked instead to tactics from the 1970's, that the state had put all its efforts into ensuring were not going to work. You would have thought that they might have already thought that one through, but apparently not. He goes further and states that the SWP were not that interested because they believed the miners were going to lose anyway. The "downturn" you see. Workers Power, according to Douglas were a "joke" and the least said about them the better.

Douglas does make an interesting point and one you won't here often in that Thatcher didn't break the miners in '85, that came in 1992/3 and the same people who didn't support the miners in the 1984/85 strike, didn't support them then either.

More of the talk here.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I celebrated then as well


 
Yep. Same here.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

I lived in Swansea during the Miner's strike - pretty solid support from students - we collected money for the miners at the shopping mall - and there regular trips to the picket lines in support (although to my shame I never went to a picket line - although I did rattle the bucket)

years later during the fuel blockade (2000?)  I was in Swansea again and talked to a few people about the blockade - they hated the lorry drivers - as they felt they had scabbed and weakened the strike - feeling was still high then - still high now


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> "One important development in the 20th century was the introduction of soft ice cream. A chemical research team in Britain (of which a young Margaret Thatcher was a member)[21][22] discovered a method of doubling the amount of air in ice cream, which allowed manufacturers to use less ingredients, thereby reducing costs. It made possible the soft ice cream machine in which a cone is filled beneath a spigot on order. In the United States, Dairy Queen, Carvel, and Tastee-Freez pioneered in establishing chains of soft-serve ice cream outlets."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_cream
> 
> How apt, she helped invent a method to sell people less icecream for the same or greater amount of money.


 
She had a very obvious prejudice against dairy fats, as the ice cream she helped invent also incorporated vegetable fats to replace some of the dairy fat, to give a more creamy texture. She then went and stole nutritionally-required dairy fats from schoolchildren in the 1970s.
She was also responsible for the closure of the Milk Marketing Board.

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Douglas does make an interesting point and one you won't here often in that Thatcher didn't break the miners in '85, that came in 1992/3 and the same people who didn't support the miners in the 1984/85 strike, didn't support them then either.
> 
> More of the talk here.


 
This is crucially important. The mines where I live werent closed until the early 90's. People forget that they didn't finish off the miners until the 90's.

Anyway, can I just confirm something here, that I think is correct - Not since the assassination of Spencer Percival in 1812 has the death of a prime minister been greeted by spontaneous street demonstrations.

http://ludditebicentenary.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/14th-may-1812-town-clerk-of-nottingham.html



> I am sorry to be compelled to Detail to you the effects produced by this Intelligence at Nottingham which was received with the greatest Joy by the Populace here & before the Magistrates were aware of their Intention attempted to be celebrated by many noisy testimonies of their exultation such as shouting making Bonfires & in one Instance carrying a Flag & a Drum.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> Blunkett, the man who described sick and disabled people as "sitting on the sofa watching daytime tv all day''
> 
> 
> Btw, a guy was on Radio Sheffield who was from down South earlier who was sympathetic to the Miners, he categorically says he witnessed coaches leaving Sandhurst with military in police uniform...


 
thats bullshit unless maggie had every soldier dressed up as a copper disposed of afterwards nobodys ever come forward from the military to claim they were
hitting miners.
 Plus sandhurst is the rupert school about the least useful unit for public order.
 As a distinct lack of dead miners from baton rounds or live rounds we can safely assume all the brutality came from the coppers.
  I dont know why this myth keeps appearing maybe the fact the people want to belive it took the military to stop the miners.
 rather than the UK goverment learnt lessons from 1974 and the miners didnt.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

likesfish said:


> As a distinct lack of dead miners from baton rounds or live rounds we can safely assume all the brutality came from the coppers.


 
What a daft thing to say - as if squaddies dressed up as coppers would have all the equipment that they would have in the army and the go-ahead to deploy them. Would sort of defeat the objective wouldn't it? Have a think about it.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

Perhaps likesfish the reason that it keeps coming forward is the real possibility that it isn't a myth?


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> out of interest, what makes you think she wouldn't have been happpy with what all of her successors did re; the economy, privatisations, social authoritarianism, demonising the poor, the great Outsourcing bonanza etc.? It strikes me that it would have been a neoliberal paradise for her; _*her policies carried on to their logical conclusion*_.


 
TBH I dont think that many of those were the logical conclusion of her policies, though of course she has been cited as an influence by many of those who did go on to implement the policies mentioned - certainly I think that the colossal waste involved in (for example) rail privatization, or PFI, or the outsourcing deals such as FIREControl or many of those in the NHS, would have horrified her.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

likesfish said:


> thats bullshit unless maggie had every soldier dressed up as a copper disposed of afterwards nobodys ever come forward from the military to claim they were hitting miners.


 
That's not even true there's a guy in the Benn diaries who's an ex-soldier who came forward and said he participated in policing the miners strike. I'll have a look for the exact quote if you don't believe me but you might have to give me a few hours.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2013)

agricola said:


> TBH I dont think that many of those were the logical conclusion of her policies, though of course she has been cited as an influence by many of those who did go on to implement the policies mentioned - certainly I think that the colossal waste involved in (for example) rail privatization, or PFI, or the outsourcing deals such as FIREControl or many of those in the NHS, would have horrified her.


I don't agree at all. All the privatisations involved massive waste. She wasn't against waste - look at the waste involved in her disastrous economic policies. She was against collective ownership and collective provision of essential services. She was against society as a concept. And she was prepared to ruin pretty much whatever needed to be ruined in order to destroy collective provision.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They really are asking for trouble:


 
Depends. I fully expect them to have airborne surveillance, and every spare copper from the MPS and CoL rosters blocking the side streets.
Won't it be a terrible shame if something kicks off as a result of police violence? Wouldn't that be a perfect memorial to the cunt that was most responsible for the "politiciasation" of the police forces in the latter part of the 20th century?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

Others too Delroy, but I can't give chapter and verse right now.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Perhaps the reason that it keeps coming forward is the real possibility that it isn't a myth?


 
 so how come not a single squaddie has come forward to admit to being at the miners strike?
  for the policy to work you'd need large numbers of soldiers and they talk especailly about something like this


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

The Official Secrets Act.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2013)

I always recall the tale of one miner from Manvers who came face to face with his son who though in the Army serving in West Germany was stood in front of his dad toe to toe,dressed as a copper.
They haven't spoke since. Allegedly.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What a daft thing to say - as if squaddies dressed up as coppers would have all the equipment that they would have in the army and the go-ahead to deploy them. Would sort of defeat the objective wouldn't it? Have a think about it.


 
It might have been officers given as they were coming from Sandhurst.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> The Official Secrets Act.


 
Yup this was mentioned in the Benn diaries also - the soldier claimed that they were all made to sign the official secrets act before being sent off to dress up as police and beat the shit out of the miners.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

agricola said:


> TBH I dont think that many of those were the logical conclusion of her policies, though of course she has been cited as an influence by many of those who did go on to implement the policies mentioned - certainly I think that the colossal waste involved in (for example) rail privatization, or PFI, or the outsourcing deals such as FIREControl or many of those in the NHS, would have horrified her.


Just one problem with that; Thatcher was 100% in favour of transferring as much as possible of the public sector into the private one, regardlesss of whether it looked the most fiscally stringent anbd prudent course. Her overriding concern was 'roll back the state' and to Deliver Unto Capital, and destroy public provision (like lbj said) - many of her other privatisations (notably utilities) were wasteful enough to scar the soul of a methodist Lincolnshire grocer.
What she'd see from G4s was a massive Win for Big Business (espesh a FTSE-250, and its' shareholders).


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't agree at all. All the privatisations involved massive waste. She wasn't against waste - look at the waste involved in her disastrous economic policies.


 
Maybe, but the waste involved in the privatizations of the utilities and British Steel is of a markedly smaller and much less deliberate level than some of the later deals under Major and Blair. 

Though of course saying that one does have to think that firms like (for example) BREL or British Steel might have gone on to have massive success if they had been run better as nationalized entities rather than just sold off, combined with some of the union reforms, and protected from direct government interference.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.arrse.co.uk/intelligence-cell/66213-miners-strike-soldiers-police-uniform-4.html rather intresting discussion on this point inculding coppers and people who were serving at the time.

tends to be the fact that a large number of coppers were based at Proteus camp, so obviously police would be seen coming out of an Army camp and someone would jump to the wrong conclusion. Plus lots of ex squaddies join the police and they would be to the front in any sort of public order situation.
 plus a lot of Keeping the Army in the Public Eye stuff going on so more green things around in the north east than usual.

  there were discussions about invovling the Army but nothing came of them


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> That's not even true there's a guy in the Benn diaries who's an ex-soldier who came forward and said he participated in policing the miners strike. I'll have a look for the exact quote if you don't believe me but you might have to give me a few hours.


please do come back to this thread with that, if you've the time


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the thing was with thatcher that she was quite clever because she never attacked her core support base directly, or if she did she made it appear like she was helping people. For example a lot of people supported her because of right to buy in the 80s, to a lot of people it seemed as though it was going to help them by allowing them to own their own property. Obviously to the people that she openly screwed she didn't give a fuck about it but there were loads of demographics (the police etc) which she never touched, mainly because she needed them to enforce her policies.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> please do come back tot his thread with that, if you've the time


 
I don't know where my Benn diaries are, they're in a box with loads of other books and it'll take me ages to root through to find 'em. But I'll give it a go before the night is over.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I don't know where my Benn diaries are, they're in a box with loads of other books and it'll take me ages to root through to find 'em. But I'll give it a go before the night is over.


Here it is. I'm thinking of starting _using the internet_ classes - pm me for rates


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I think the thing was with thatcher that she was quite clever because she never attacked her core support base directly, or if she did she made it appear like she was helping people. For example a lot of people supported her because of right to buy in the 80s, to a lot of people it seemed as though it was going to help them by allowing them to own their own property. Obviously to the people that she openly screwed she didn't give a fuck about it but there were loads of demographics (the police etc) which she never touched, mainly because she needed them to enforce her policies.


 RTB was gerrymandering - to buy the tory vote in previously unwinnable seats - she only had a relatively small majority in 1979 (50?) wanted to ensure a bigger majority at the next election and that was against an unpopular labour government - Cameron failed to win against arguably an even more unpopular Labour government - luckily for her the Falklands came along


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

weepiper said:


>


 
Lovely to see so many smiles on so many faces.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Here it is.


 
That's the one, thanks for sparing me having to unpack and repack all my books.


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 9, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> She is gone, sadly 30 years too late!


My thoughts exactly.
Good turn-out / dancing in the pub last night though.


----------



## Cadmus (Apr 9, 2013)

Daily Mail reporting on Brixton 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Lefts-sick-celebration-Brixtons-streets.html


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

I think I'm going to buy a copy of the Daily Mail on the way home just so I have a souvenir from this happy occasion.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2013)

sounds like a tall story frankly
 jackets the SAS of course and military police in the same unit. most squaddies would rather throw rocks at monkeys(mps) given half a chance than stand with them. Offical Secrets Act is always handy when bluffing
 the SAS are good but not really much use in crowd control.
  its the fact the police were based at barracks and the ex squaddies would be very recognisable as coppers.
  to be of any value you'd need hundreds of soldiers and thats rather a difficult thing to hide especailly as its basically grunts your be wanting who wont be getting overtime not really fans of the police either.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

marty21 said:


> RTB was gerrymandering - to buy the tory vote in previously unwinnable seats - she only had a relatively small majority in 1979 (50?) wanted to ensure a bigger majority at the next election and that was against an unpopular labour government -


It was also the marginals and 'soft' labour seats in the South, but her main aim in the policy was to take housing out of the public sector as much as was possible; hence the poisonous clause banning councils from using RTB revenues from building new stock


----------



## J Ed (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22080238



> Tony Blair has criticised people who held parties to "celebrate" the death of Baroness Thatcher, saying they were in "pretty poor taste".
> 
> The former Labour prime minister urged critics of his Conservative predecessor to "show some respect".
> 
> ...


 
Can't wait to celebrate Blair's death, too.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Here it is. I'm thinking of starting _using the internet_ classes - pm me for rates


Ta muchly.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2013)

J Ed said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22080238
> 
> _Tony Blair has criticised people who held parties to "celebrate" the death of Baroness Thatcher, saying they were in "pretty poor taste"._


 
Fuck off Tony.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

likesfish said:


> most squaddies would rather throw rocks at monkeys(mps) given half a chance than stand with them.


 
No they wouldn't. Their job is to kill people on behalf of those MP's.

Wise up. This pathetic soldier-worship is beneath even you.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm thinking of starting _using the internet_ classes - pm me for rates


 
Cheeky bastard


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> It was also the marginals and 'soft' labour seats in the South, but her main aim in the policy was to take housing out of the public sector as much as was possible; hence the poisonous clause banning councils from using RTB revenues from building new stock


 not unlike the current government - they up the RTB discount at the same time as introducing the bedroom tax - reducing the stock at the same time as forcing people to pay more who can't move as there isn't enough social housing to meet demand and more is being sold off under a more generous RTB


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

marty21 said:


> not unlike the current government - they up the RTB discount at the same time as introducing the bedroom tax - reducing the stock at the same time as forcing people to pay more who can't move as there isn't enough social housing to meet demand and more is being sold off under a more generous RTB


sure, it's a 100% logical continuation, as they intend


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> No they wouldn't. Their job is to kill people on behalf of those MP's.
> 
> Wise up. This pathetic soldier-worship is beneath even you.


 
I think s/he means military police(?)


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2013)

I was talking about the military police they are loathed by the army and would be the last people you'd call out for public order duty or in fact anything frankly.
As embarrasingly crap at police work as they are at soldiering 
  most greenjackets would gleefully put the boot into a monkey in  a riot situation


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> I think s/he means military police(?)


 
aaah I see I thought he meant MP's. not MP's. Got it.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...graph-readers-remember-Margaret-Thatcher.html

Anyone who feels compelled to leave a message in the Telegraph's book of condolence.

https://twitter.com/gallaghereditor/status/321288984858869761


----------



## Wilson (Apr 9, 2013)

J Ed said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22080238
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to celebrate Blair's death, too.


 
Lets hope it comes a fucking sight sooner and more painfully than thatch


----------



## Structaural (Apr 9, 2013)

Niel Kinnock and rest:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Kidda said:


> ''Oh if only Diana were here to administer CPR''


 
The Peoples' Princess resuscitating the Peoples' Murderess?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...graph-readers-remember-Margaret-Thatcher.html
> 
> Anyone who feels compelled to leave a message in the Telegraph's book of condolence.


 
You've just reminded me of the Queen Mum ones.  Hopefully we'll see similar creativity:

http://www.graphicdesignforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3747


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> "Posterity ne'er surveyed
> a nobler urn than this
> Here are the ashes of Margaret Thatcher
> rinse them out with your piss"
> ...


 
Nice pastiche there, Jez!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...graph-readers-remember-Margaret-Thatcher.html
> 
> Anyone who feels compelled to leave a message in the Telegraph's book of condolence.
> 
> https://twitter.com/gallaghereditor/status/321288984858869761


 
Hmmm would have liked to leave a message, but just got this:-



> Subscribe today to continue reading
> You have reached your limit of 20 free articles a month.
> Subscribe today for unlimited access to our award-winning journalism


 
Kinda ironic? 

Oh well, let's hope their on-line readership dies like the dirty digger's, then there'll be left with the ever decreasing 'grey' paper readership. Good business model!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> That's how they stop you at the tube exit/filter points. Go dressed as a tory.


 
Yup, blazer or Barbour. Wear army surplus or a biker jacket and you'll be unreasonably detained from going about your lawful business.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

likesfish said:


> thats bullshit unless maggie had every soldier dressed up as a copper disposed of afterwards nobodys ever come forward from the military to claim they were
> hitting miners.
> Plus sandhurst is the rupert school about the least useful unit for public order.
> As a distinct lack of dead miners from baton rounds or live rounds we can safely assume all the brutality came from the coppers.
> ...


 
Frankly, I think you're talking shite. There's a long history of the British army being used as police, right from the birth of the police through to at least the end of "the troubles" in Northern Ireland. Okay, it was mostly honed away from the mainland, but why the fuck you think the govt wouldn't stick a couple of companies in police blues and hand em a truncheon, I don't know. It was already an established role in *military* matters and in military uniform. You really think the MoD would object and *not* strong-arm the brass?

I mean, I know that most of the brass wouldn't go for it, but I also know that many of 'em, offered the choice between knuckling down or being retired, would knuckle down, because at the end, they're indoctrinated to obey, and it'd only be a little bit illegal, and "for the good of the nation" too!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yup, blazer or Barbour. Wear army surplus or a biker jacket and you'll be unreasonably detained from going about your lawful business.


Shit, do I have to wear a dress and shoes? It's always docs, jeans and fleece when I visit London normally


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nice pastiche there, Jez!


I thang yew!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Perhaps likesfish the reason that it keeps coming forward is the real possibility that it isn't a myth?


 
Even if I discounted nearly 30 years of rumours (some from people I'd trust with my life), I still accept that on the balance of probabilities, there's a more than even chance that military personnel were used.

Wish I could remember which academic did the research on establishment and deployment numbers for the various forces during the strike - there was a "difficult to address" gap between the numbers of coppers deployed, and how many coppers each force had on establishment. It was *possibly* explainable by the drafting of personnel from other forces, but only if those forces were left with skeleton numbers in their own constabularies.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Shit, do I have to wear a dress and shoes? It's always docs, jeans and fleece when I visit London normally


 
Depends. If you own and wear a string of pearls, you could probably get away with the jeans and docs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

likesfish said:


> so how come not a single squaddie has come forward to admit to being at the miners strike?
> for the policy to work you'd need large numbers of soldiers and they talk especailly about something like this


 
Who said anything about "a large number"?
You'd only need a couple of hundred, acting as a strategic reserve, ready to be deployed wherever necessary, to tip the balance in any mass demo context, and only dozens to make a difference at a smaller-scale situation.

Use your head, for fucks' sake.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> The Official Secrets Act.


 
And shame, too.
If you were a squaddie from the north or Scotland, who'd basically shat on their own, would you want to spill your guts, when even now it could get you a kicking, and your family sent to Coventry?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> No they wouldn't. Their job is to kill people on behalf of those MP's.


 
Not having that.
Their job is to defend this country. Yes, that means killing people sometimes, and defending the interests of some utterly shit creatures, but to claim that "it's their job to kill people on behalf of those MP's" is as pathetic as you're accusing likesfish of being below.



> Wise up. This pathetic soldier-worship is beneath even you.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 9, 2013)

Right then, who's going to start the "Iain Duncan Smith/David Cameron Death Watch" thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

likesfish said:


> I was talking about the military police they are loathed by the army and would be the last people you'd call out for public order duty or in fact anything frankly.
> As embarrasingly crap at police work as they are at soldiering
> most greenjackets would gleefully put the boot into a monkey in a riot situation


 
True, but then the Greenjackets have always been bottle-jobs. *Decent* soldiers put the boot into MPs in any situation where the choice is available.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not having that.
> Their job is to defend this country. Yes, that means killing people sometimes, and defending the interests of some utterly shit creatures, but to claim that "it's their job to kill people on behalf of those MP's" is as pathetic as you're accusing likesfish of being below.


 
No it's not. They defend the government, they are the armed wing of the state. I'm not even going to derail the thread debating such an obvious truism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...graph-readers-remember-Margaret-Thatcher.html


 
What an utterly nauseating collection of encomia.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> No it's not. They defend the government, they are the armed wing of the state. I'm not even going to derail the thread debating such an obvious truism.


 
Go check the various constitutional sources, Delroy.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

marty21 said:


> RTB was gerrymandering - to buy the tory vote in previously unwinnable seats - she only had a relatively small majority in 1979 (50?) wanted to ensure a bigger majority at the next election and that was against an unpopular labour government - Cameron failed to win against arguably an even more unpopular Labour government - luckily for her the Falklands came along


It wasn't just gerrymandering, though.

It was nailing people's feet to the ground by putting them heavily in hock - what union member was going to be quite so likely to strike with a mortgage around his neck? And, come to that, he was now a member of the Property Owning Classes - he'd been co-opted into the very system that effectively owned him (and, naturally, with the undermining of assured tenancies, not only was life made easier for the private landlords, but you added another layer of uncertainty to the lives of those who didn't own property).

Same with privatisation - give "Sid" his little pile of British Gas shares, and you'd bought Sid's soul - he was now going to have to think twice about kicking the Establishment in the bollocks, given that he was now - in a much smaller way than he ever realised - *part* of that establishment, and stood to lose if it suffered.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 9, 2013)

Is she still dead? Has anyone actually checked?
The souless undead always come back.
Paging Buffy......


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> It was also the marginals and 'soft' labour seats in the South, but her main aim in the policy was to take housing out of the public sector as much as was possible; hence the poisonous clause banning councils from using RTB revenues from building new stock


Yeah, quite a few lost a lot of that revenue because they stuck it in the too-good-to-be-true BCCI which then went tits up.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Depends. If you own and wear a string of pearls, you could probably get away with the jeans and docs.


Bollocks..... Hang on though, what top would it be? Does it have to be twin set or can I wear a t-shirt of my choice?


----------



## laptop (Apr 9, 2013)

SmellyGusset said:


> Is she still dead? Has anyone actually checked?
> The souless undead always come back.
> Paging Buffy......


 
What Is Really In The White Van?







Open The Van!

Or It's A Cover-Up!!!11!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> Bollocks..... Hang on though, what top would it be? Does it have to be twin set or can I wear a t-shirt of my choice?


 
T-shirt of your choice under zipped up fleece?


----------



## Fat Freddy (Apr 9, 2013)

Epona said:


> My cats are impressionable, there's no way I'd expose them to that sort of rubbish while they're having a shit. Fullers clay is a perfectly acceptable and less politically-charged alternative if you're on a tight budget.


Surely it would be a good idea to give your cats the impression that they _should_ shit on images of Thatcher, and indeed on the phrase, "Daily Express".


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

Seeing which comments have been 'upvoted' on the BBC article is quite heartwarming - the comments section has been flooded with the tory faithful (probably under central office orders) during a lot of the recent benefits coverage, but looks like they've been outvoted on this one.  Meaningless, but still.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not having that.
> Their job is to defend this country.


Do you mean, " in their eyes, their job is to defend this country?" If so that makes sense, because I'd see their job more as defending the State, and the interestes of the ruling class (the effective owners of the State).
e2a; "and according to the official line, their job is..."


----------



## weepiper (Apr 9, 2013)

From my auntie



> When my youngest son was 6, I stayed with him in hospital as he had his adenoids removed. The wee lad in the next bed had no visitors as his mum couldn't afford the bus fare. She asked me to care for him. Her husband was a miner.
> I offered to help out, but she needed to be with the other weans and take them to the soup kitchen.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

How long before the Thatcher conspiracy theories start and what will they be?

I'm going for: she didn't die of a stroke, she was murdered by cultural Marxists who realised the iron lady was the only one capable of stopping them from taking over the world.

Or: She's not really dead - teh jooz kidnapped her and are now torturing her until she gives in and offers her Thatcherite political genius to the cause of taking over the world and making it a communist dictatorship. (I'd actually quite like that one to be real lol)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

weepiper said:


> From my auntie


 


I hope she's in the special, extra nasty bit of hell. The bit where they don't usually put people cos Satan says it's too cruel.

It's a shame she can't be revived so she can die again same time next year.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yup, blazer or Barbour. Wear army surplus or a biker jacket and you'll be unreasonably detained from going about your lawful business.


 
Oi!! I wear a Barbour!! It's damn handy for travelling. I can weigh an extra stone when I have the pockets full


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/martin-mcguinness-end-thatcher-celebrations

Martin McGuinness tells republicans to stop celebrating Thatcher's death


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> Oi!! I wear a Barbour!! It's damn handy for travelling. I can weigh an extra stone when I have the pockets full


 
I'm just saying it makes good camo, mate.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> How long before the Thatcher conspiracy theories start and what will they be?
> 
> I'm going for: she didn't die of a stroke, she was murdered by cultural Marxists who realised the iron lady was the only one capable of stopping them from taking over the world.
> 
> Or: She's not really dead - teh jooz kidnapped her and are now torturing her until she gives in and offers her Thatcherite political genius to the cause of taking over the world and making it a communist dictatorship. (I'd actually quite like that one to be real lol)


 
Tell you what, though...taking over 12 hours between croaking & undertaker's van leaving, waiting till early morning to do it, numerous OB on gate and OB escort for van. It shows quite how worried they are; they know, don't they?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Do you mean, " in their eyes, their job is to defend this country?" If so that makes sense, because I'd see their job more as defending the State, and the interestes of the ruling class (the effective owners of the State).
> e2a; "and according to the official line, their job is..."


 
Delroy mentioned the govt. The govt and the state aren't the same thing. IYSWIM.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Tell you what, though...taking over 12 hours between croaking & undertaker's van leaving, waiting till early morning to do it, numerous OB on gate and OB escort for van. It shows quite how worried they are; they know, don't they?


 
Nah. She is really dead, it's just that the undertaker's van had to be secure and scrutiny-proof, so that pesky folk couldn't find out that the corpse in the van was lizard.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 9, 2013)

Wonder what book she was reading when she snuffed it. Any ideas?


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm just saying it makes good camo, mate.


 
But I don't want people to think I'm a tory  You're right though. My travel outfit of Craghopper trousers, walking boots and Barbour get me through airport security every time


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2013)

laptop said:


> What Is Really In The White Van?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a point... We have heard from Jazzz in the last 24 hours on this issue?

I mean, she died in the fucking Ritz. Diana's last hours alive before she climbed on that Mercedes were spent at another Ritz hotel. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Or: She's not really dead - teh jooz kidnapped her and are now torturing her until she gives in and offers her Thatcherite political genius to the cause of taking over the world and making it a communist dictatorship. (I'd actually quite like that one to be real lol)


Onto something there, the Ritz was designed by the Jew (Charles Mewès) so it probably has loads of sneaky secret passages and tunnels and slidy walls allowing rothschilds-mossad to come and go as they please. All in the space of a few weeks we have this, Chavez 'dying' of 'cancer', pope ratzinger 'resigning', Di Canio arriving at 'Sun'derland, and the DPRK declaring 'war'.

Do the math sheeple.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

She was a bit too old at time of death to really get the conspiraloons going.

Having briefly peeked at the usual suspects sites, it looks like they are just using her death to continue with a narrative they've been running for months: taking the potentially very real Paedophile 80's Tory investigations and soiling them with heaps of assumption, dodgy dot-joining, anti-semitism and homophobia.

She was so old and unwell at time of death that they dont even seem to have bothered to strongly hint that she was killed now as a result of these investigations, though there is a vague hint of such logic in places, they'd love to spin that story if they thought it was even barely believable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

copliker said:


> Onto something there, the Ritz was designed by the Jew (Charles Mewès) so it probably has loads of sneaky secret passages and tunnels and slidy walls allowing rothschilds-mossad to come and go as they please. All in the space of a few weeks we have this, Chavez 'dying' of 'cancer', pope ratzinger 'resigning', Di Canio arriving at Sunderland, and the DPRK declaring 'war'.
> 
> Do the math sheeple.


Nothing to do with the jews, rather she died in a spit roast with a barclays at each end.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

Christ all those aul Tory zombies parading themselves across me TV screen these last 24 hrs,Lamont,Hurd,Baker etc....like watching Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## laptop (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Wonder what book she was reading when she snuffed it. Any ideas?


 
She wouldn't have been able to tell you without reading the spine, even had she not karked.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 9, 2013)

> *It is believed officers who specialise in public order issues are currently monitoring social media, websites and Blackberry’s BBM messaging networks over the coming days for any sign of protest*. Their concerns have been fuelled by a number of impromptu street parties which broke out on Monday evening in Leeds, Bristol, Brixton and Glasgow – some of which resulted in arrests after sporadic clashes with police.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html

It wouldn't shock me if there were some high profile arrests next week, only for the people to be quietly released the day after the funeral without charge.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The Peoples' Princess.....


 
From a family of sheep rustlers and mineowners.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> 'Ding-Dong! the Witch Is Dead' is now at #11 on the iTunes chart


I'm told it's number 2, now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

http://itunestracks.co.uk/downloadchart/


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> Blunkett, the man who described sick and disabled people as "sitting on the sofa watching daytime tv all day''


 
It's galling to have to share the opinion of such a grade A arsehole isn't it?

I console myself with the reflection that I'm not wrong to dislike Hitler just because Stalin also did.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> High time we opened a book on who’s next.
> 
> Tebbit was looking a bit peaky last time I saw him on TV.
> 
> Lawson and Clarke look surprisingly well. Hurd was a bit doddery. Jim Prior just looked corpulent.


 
Surely Tebbit joined the undead years ago?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> How long before the Thatcher conspiracy theories start and what will they be?
> 
> I'm going for: she didn't die of a stroke, she was murdered by cultural Marxists who realised the iron lady was the only one capable of stopping them from taking over the world.
> 
> Or: She's not really dead - teh jooz kidnapped her and are now torturing her until she gives in and offers her Thatcherite political genius to the cause of taking over the world and making it a communist dictatorship. (I'd actually quite like that one to be real lol)


 
I don't think I'm authorised to speak on behalf of My People (haven't really been paying attention during our AGMs in the Swiss bunker to be honest) but here's one joo who doesn't fucking want her!


----------



## Ceej (Apr 9, 2013)

She probably croaked weeks ago, they've just thawed her out now they've sorted the policing out for the funeral and to distract everyone from the welfare cuts. Plenty of freezers at the Ritz....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

Ding Dong is No. 1 

*



			Margaret Thatcher dead: Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead tops download charts after campaign by late PM's critics
		
Click to expand...

*


> The Judy Garland version of the Wizard of Oz song has raced to number 1 on the Amazon charts and number 2 with iTunes users
> 
> Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead has soared to the top of the download charts after an online campaign by Margaret Thatcher's critics.
> 
> ...




http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-ding-dong-1821155


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Has anyone asked Cameron where "no such things as society" fits into his "Big Society"? Or whether he agrees with Thatcher's assessment of Mandela as a terrorist?
> 
> I mean, seriously, two simple bloody questions I'd quite like to know the answers to.


 
I think Cameron mentioned in an interview he thought Thatcher's handling of Mandela was "a mistake". Or summat.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

Will they have to play it on the radio1 charts then (ive not listened to them in so long i dont even know if they are still going?)  
It's not obscene, so they can't ban a song from a children's musical can they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Will they have to play it on the radio1 charts then (ive not listened to them in so long i dont even know if they are still going?)
> It's not obscene, so they can't ban a song from a children's musical can they?


what's the point of being able to ban something if you can't decide what to ban?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what's the point of being able to ban something if you can't decide what to ban?


 
If they did stop it being played what would be their grounds for doing so? the wizard of oz is on telly a lot and it's a show that's universally suitable for children. they can't just ban it like that can they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> If they did stop it being played what would be their grounds for doing so? the wizard of oz is on telly a lot and it's a show that's universally suitable for children. they can't just ban it like that can they?


i am not so sure that the wizard of oz is wholly suitable for children: i had nightmares about the flying monkeys for some years.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


>


i like the fact that there's an rte show looking for songwriters on the right and there's a subject waiting to be written about on the left.


----------



## HST (Apr 9, 2013)

Ceej said:


> She probably croaked weeks ago, they've just thawed her out now they've sorted the policing out for the funeral and to distract everyone from the welfare cuts. Plenty of freezers at the Ritz....


Roughly same thought occurred to me.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

lol "the wait is over"


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ding Dong is No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-ding-dong-1821155


 
  **goes off to amazon to buy a copy**


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Christ all those aul Tory zombies parading themselves across me TV screen these last 24 hrs,Lamont,Hurd,Baker etc....like watching Dawn of the Dead.


 

I keep expecting Enoch to pop up and start ranting


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2013)

moochedit said:


> **goes off to amazon to buy a copy**


 
done 

link..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0023NDFFO/ref=docs-os-doi_0

i notice no 4 is the same song by someone else as well...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/bestsellers/dmusic/ref=sv_dmusic_2


----------



## coley (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Nothing to do with the jews, rather she died in a spit roast with a barclays at each end.



Makes a nice picture


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

coley said:


> Makes a nice picture


yes. but they didn't stop when she died, the necrophiliacks 

why do you think it's a closed coffin affair?


----------



## coley (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but they didn't stop when she died, the necrophiliacks
> 
> why do you think it's a closed coffin affair?


Mind a better picture is Scargill at one end,insert your choice t,other end


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

coley said:


> Mind a better picture is Scargill at one end,insert your choice t,other end


tim or arthur?


----------



## coley (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> tim or arthur?



Both, a satisfying symmetry there


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 9, 2013)

moochedit said:


> done
> 
> link..
> 
> ...


The Ella version was getting pushed on the facebook campaign in case they deemed the original too short


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but they didn't stop when she died, the necrophiliacks
> 
> why do you think it's a closed coffin affair?


 
Affair? No romance in fucking Thatcher's corpse. More of a fling, dogging the dead kind of thing. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Affair? No romance in fucking Thatcher's corpse. More of a fling, dogging the dead kind of thing. Each to their own I suppose.


alright, why do you think it's a closed coffin funeral, why don't you think she's lying in state?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 9, 2013)

Galloway puts the boot in...eloquently.

http://redmolucca.wordpress.com/2013/04/08/tramp-the-dirt-down/



> .....I hated Margaret Thatcher for what seems like all my life. I hated her more than I hated anyone – until the mass murderer Tony Blair came along.
> It would have been utter hypocrisy for me to have remained silent about her crimes today whilst the political class – including New Labour – poured honeyed words, lies actually, over her blood-spattered record.
> I could not do it. I believe I spoke for millions. The wicked witch is dead. Tramp the dirt down.
> George Galloway MP


----------



## laptop (Apr 9, 2013)

> Chatter on websites, social media and forums that are popular with protest networks has revealed multiple plans by groups to either demonstrate during the funeral itself or hold “Maggie’s dead parties” on the same day. Others have recommended celebrations in the days leading up to next Wednesday’s funeral with one party slated for 6pm in Trafalgar Square this Saturday evening.
> If the plans come to fruition they present a logistical headache for the Metropolitan Police who will have to balance making sure the funeral procession is not disrupted whilst respecting the public’s right to voice their opinion on one of Britain’s most divisive modern day politicians.
> ...
> It is believed officers who specialise in public order issues are currently monitoring social media, websites and Blackberry’s BBM messaging networks over the coming days for any sign of protest.
> ...


 
Hello, boys 



> ...
> It is likely that officers will need to line the entire route from the Houses of Parliament to St Paul’s Cathedral to make sure that the procession is not stopped.


 
Parliament -> St Pauls = 3100 metres = 3100 ossifers? Whoa.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

No conspiracy, she just heard the news that the NHS changes had gone into effect, likely to cause the irreversible demise of state healthcare provision, that the extremely rich had been given a massive tax cut, and that changes to council tax benefit pretty much mean that the poll tax concept of 'everyone having to pay something' towards local services has been re-enacted.  I reckon she smiled, thought 'my work here is done' and rolled over to die.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> alright, why do you think it's a closed coffin funeral, why don't you think she's lying in state?


 
Cos they want to stop Kissinger and the rest having a bash at her. Dignity.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2013)

Just heard about suggestions she should get a statue on the fourth plinth in Trafalgar Square.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFF


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just heard about suggestions she should get a statue on the fourth plinth in Trafalgar Square.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFF


 
You might like my suggestion earlier in the thread - put her preserved corpse up there and have a 'hook a duck' stall.  Every duck hooked wins you a punch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just heard about suggestions she should get a statue on the fourth plinth in Trafalgar Square.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFF


 

it'd need guarding. Thatch statues have a habit of coming to mischief


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2013)

Was on a tour of London this evening (hence why I've only just heard) and apparently Churchill's statue in Parliament Square is mildly electrified to ward of pigeons (and snow, according to the web! ). They'd need fucking more than "mild" to stop a Thatch statue in Trafalgar Square doing a


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Bone's on the case already...


> There is talk of a statue to Thatcher in Trafalgar Square. Why wait. Every revolution needs the toppling of an iconic statue from Stalin to Saddam. So on Saturday Class War will hang a statue of Thatcher from the 4th plinth so she can be toppled in a moment of liberation and cathartic retribution. Then it’s football with the head up Charing Cross Road. ‘On me ‘ead son.’


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 9, 2013)

The more I think of this...the more I remember how much that cunt murdoch and his rags played a part in what she did.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

Who is provoking trouble here?


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

love the way the Guardian has provided helpful links to all the planned events, etc...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Who is provoking trouble here?




Clearly those un-representative organisers....according to....

Chuka Umunna, the Labour MP for Streatham, made clear his anger on Twitter after a "party" was held in the Windrush Square area of Brixton in his constituency.
Umunna tweeted: "Holding a party to celebrate the death of any person is totally wrong and in extreme bad taste." He also tweeted: "The organisers of that event in Windrush Sq last night do not speak for or represent the people of Brixton."


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

> What gets me with the last 24 hours is the view that this was all the fault of one malicious individual – a woman too! – and if we are rid of her we are rid of all our problems, so we can appear in public for a few hours and show our jubilation like naughty children in the fridge when their mum’s gone to the shops. It’s all a bit like the fall of Saddam, without the use of shoes.
> But that’s not what happened. This is about something much more complex – failure of Keynesianism, breakdown of post-war consensus, seduction of working class as property-owning consumers, the failure of the Labour Party to spot any of this – what Jacques and Hall called the “Great Moving Right Show”, where no-one with any profile or substance calls for the renationalisation of utilities etc because that’s off the “sensible” agenda now. And what Cameron and Gideon are doing is going places that even Thatcher would have hesitated to rush in, so the right wing of the Tory party are as much in power now as they were in 1979, with maybe even more catastrophic effect. I don’t remember food banks in the 80s.
> So I think the time for real celebration will be when a real mass party with serious electoral (or other) power has these things back on the agenda (with a few extras like destruction of the aristocracy for good measure), and the Thatcherites across the spectrum are hiding in foxholes in the shires.
> If anyone can tell me that these things are all just round the corner then I’ll feel like celebrating.
> Only saying….


 

From Bone's site, Lletsa?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

Those at the Sheaf View Pub in Sheffield disagree strongly with Chuka Umunna's comments.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just heard about suggestions she should get a statue on the fourth plinth in Trafalgar Square.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFF


 
leaving the corpse to rot on it  YES

statue NO


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Wonder what book she was reading when she snuffed it. Any ideas?


 
It was a newspaper, not a book.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 9, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Those at the Sheaf View Pub in Sheffield disagree strongly with Chuka Umunna's comments.


 
That is quite wonderful


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> From Bone's site, Lletsa?


 
No. There's a mention of a "mass party" and a potential for celebration, not just the "doom and gloom" he was so fond of telling us about. Looks like there's some paragraphs too.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 9, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> just heard this on lbc me self.....
> 
> todays gonna be fun on here.....


 
I'm so pissed off. I was in The North, with no laptop 

Had to content myself with an evening of radio and TV delight.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just heard about suggestions she should get a statue on the fourth plinth in Trafalgar Square.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOFFFFFFFFF


 

No do it, then we can fuck it up on a near continuous basis.   I will be in line to pour petrol on it and set it on fire.  If its made of bronze, should survive a few of these.  Then I shall take a plasma cutter to it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2013)

the most pissed on statue in the world...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> If they did stop it being played what would be their grounds for doing so? the wizard of oz is on telly a lot and it's a show that's universally suitable for children. they can't just ban it like that can they?


 
To be fair they banned that Brian Adams song that was at number one for nine decades simply because it was shit and they'd had enough of hearing it. And they were right to do so too IMO


----------



## audiotech (Apr 9, 2013)

Thatcher's Legacy? New Labour.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 9, 2013)

> But FW de Klerk, the last president of apartheid South Africa, who was embraced by Thatcher as a reformer, became the first former head of state to confirm his attendance. De Klerk, who ordered the release of Nelson Mandela from jail and then agreed to the negotiations that ended apartheid, will attend with his wife, Elita.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/margaret-thatcher-funeral-security



What was that shitey Pink Floyd song about a retirement home for despots....


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 10, 2013)

Verge of tears type stuff from the Mail 
Everyone hates the peoples prime minister because the BBC is making her look bad.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Verge of tears type stuff from the Mail
> Everyone hates the peoples prime minister because the BBC is making her look bad.


 



> Thank God for the BBC, I began to murmur to myself. For all its faults, the Corporation knows how to behave on these occasions. It is capable of setting aside its prejudices, and rising above party politics.
> 
> But as the evening wore on, and the new day dawned, I began to change my mind. In many of the television and radio news bulletins, it seemed that Margaret Thatcher was on trial, and the case for the prosecution was subtly gathering force.


Ffs. Talk about losing the plot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Im not surprised the beeb hate her, she got rid of the union for the people who work in tv too...

ie , cameramen , sound recordists and sparks etc


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2013)

This thread needs to be a sticky - no, have its own forum.  We won't want to post to every day, maybe even every week.  However when you feel the world's a shitty place, the fuckers are having all the victories, here will sit the antidote.  YES, she really is dead.  Call it our book of condolences.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm gonna have to change my pic now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

Sunray said:


> No do it, then we can fuck it up on a near continuous basis. I will be in line to pour petrol on it and set it on fire. If its made of bronze, should survive a few of these. Then I shall take a plasma cutter to it.


 

They'd probably have a permanent guard on it or pigeon proof spikes to stop people climbing over her


----------



## sptme (Apr 10, 2013)

Left out side Thatchers house amongst the flowers


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2013)

Wilf said:


> This thread needs to be a sticky - no, have its own forum. We won't want to post to every day, maybe even every week. However when you feel the world's a shitty place, the fuckers are having all the victories, here will sit the antidote. YES, she really is dead.  Call it our book of condolences.


Good idea - one thing I noticed while shopping yesterday was that even people who weren't smiling were less subdued. Barring mass medication being dumped in the water supply, there's only one thing which could have done that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Handy guide for those needing to explain to young folk about Thatch's policies and the current sentiment of much of the nation.

http://whydopeoplehatethatcher.com/


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ding Dong is No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-ding-dong-1821155


Bought. This'll be a nice little send off for her. I might have to tune in to listen to the charts for the first time in years this weekend.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2013)

NVP said:


> Bought. This'll be a nice little send off for her. I might have to tune in to listen to the charts for the first time in years this weekend.





> A spokesman for the Official Singles Chart told the Mirror today: "If the sales of all three were combined, the song would be in 40th place today, with almost 2,500 sales."
> 
> The Facebook group campaigning for Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead to hit the top of the charts now has over 4,000 members


Well, the fucking numbskull Facebook slackers all need to buy a download...  Jesus, and people wonder why I hate Facebook?


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 10, 2013)

I think thatcher would be very proud of this easy consumerism


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, and just to show I practice what I preach: http://www.last.fm/user/danny_la_rouge


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> I think thatcher would be very proud of this easy consumerism


It's the modern equivalent of buying a Maggie Out badge.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

Its a damning indictment on the way this country treats its elderly that the poor woman was reduced to spending her remaining days slumming it at the Ritz,fucking disgraceful


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 10, 2013)

weepiper said:


> That is quite wonderful


 
Passed that on to quite a few friends. Excellent stuff. 

It would be good to have hundreds of thousands of people singing that outside St.Paul's next Wednesday.

I'm dreaming of the day
that Marrrrgret Thaaaaatcher's deaaaaaad.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

Check this drivel from Dan Hodges, the born-again Tory.



> They’re watching us now. Forget the petty definitions about Old Labour or New Labour, Blairite diehard or Miliband revolutionary.
> Everyone on the Left is being scrutinised today. Does the compassion we claim to be our driving force extend to the passing of a frail 87-year-old woman?
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...gnity-to-set-aside-our-political-differences/



Like his pal at the Torygraph, Brendan O'Neill, Hodges refers himself as being on the Left. But "Miliband Revolutionary"? Is he having a laugh? It's a good thing his comments thread is closed, otherwise I'd give it to him with both barrels.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/apr/09/telegraph-shuts-reader-comments-thatcher
Thatch died at the Ritz which is owned by the odious tax dodging Barclay Brothers who concidently also own the Torygraph.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Check this drivel from Dan Hodges, the born-again Tory.
> 
> 
> Like his pal at the Torygraph, Brendan O'Neill, Hodges refers himself as being on the Left. But "Miliband Revolutionary"? Is he having a laugh? It's a good thing his comments thread is closed, otherwise I'd give it to him with both barrels.


your post is more 'hold me back' than 'i'm going to gun him down like the dog he is'. Imo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/apr/09/telegraph-shuts-reader-comments-thatcher
> Thatch died at the Ritz which is owned by the odious tax dodging Barclay Brothers who concidently also own the Torygraph.....


Well spotted. It was in the news some months back that they had provided her with a suite.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2013)

Thatcher died in the opulent luxury of the Ritz, so much nicer than dying on a trolley soaked in piss in a corridor like my 85 year old aunt did in 1985.
Who was living at the time in Grantham by the way.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 10, 2013)

where is your god now


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> where is your god now


 
slamming the gates in her face


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

he might send her back to earth to become a zombie.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2013)

Couldn't think which Thatchshit thread to put this in so why not here. A superb article from Anthony Grayling in the Independent.

"Do we owe the dead respect, even if we disagreed with them profoundly, even if we were harmed by them in some way, even if we think that their influence on their times was largely negative, and their legacy damaging?

Street parties celebrating the death of Baroness Thatcher have been condemned by Tony Blair and others for bad taste. They are certainly unprecedented in Britain at least, and there is an unappealing similarity with television images of people dancing on the fallen statues of dictators in parts of the world where nothing like the institutions and practices of British political life exist. In suggesting a comparison, we do ourselves no favours.

But bad taste and false comparisons aside, the question remains: must we respect the newly dead merely in virtue of their being dead? We might be mindful of the grief of family and friends, but still feel that a judgement about the life and legacy of a prominent individual should be an honest one.

The standard trope is: _de mortuis nil nisi bonum_ – “Of the dead say nothing but good”. Why? 

Why should one not speak as one did when the person was alive? The story of a prominent individual’s life cannot be complete without the truth about what people felt at the moment of summing up, whether it is in mourning or rejoicing. Let us say what we think, and be frank about it: death does not confer privileges. 

An outburst of pleasure at the departure of someone who was deeply polarising and gave expression to callous attitudes is both perfectly understandable and justifiable. No quantity of apologetics about the good effects on the economy or the military situation in the world will satisfy someone who saw whole communities devastated by unemployment, livelihoods lost and neighbourhoods turned into wastelands: the felt quality of life is the final measure of the effect on individuals, and they have a right to their say.

Respect for the dead is a hangover from a past in which it was believed that the dead might retain some active influence on the living, and that one might re-encounter them either in this life or a putative next life. 

Last month the people of China went in their millions to the graves of their ancestors to perform the annual ritual of putting paper money and cakes on them. Honouring the dead is not only a form of remembrance but propitiation. In our more rational age we know that the only thing left of the dead is influence and memory in the minds of the living. It is the influence which is the target of praise or condemnation when summings up are offered.

Future historians will be glad that people have begun to speak frankly of their estimations of major figures when they die. Frank opinions explain far more than the massaged and not infrequently hypocritical views expressed in obsequies.

The democratic value of frank expression of opinions about public figures and public matters should not be hostage to squeamishness or false ideas of respect – let us respect ourselves instead, and say what we truly feel."


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:


> "Do we owe the dead respect, even if we disagreed with them profoundly, even if we were harmed by them in some way, even if we think that their influence on their times was largely negative, and their legacy damaging?"


 
It didn't seem to bother too many observers/commentators when Chavez, Gaddafi, Hussein, Kim Jong-Il, Pinochet, Arafat, etc, etc, bit the dust. I've no doubt we will hear negative comments from some quarters when Mandela dies. Most definitely when Bliar dies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:


> Couldn't think which Thatchshit thread to put this in so why not here. A superb article from Anthony Grayling in the Independent.
> 
> "Do we owe the dead respect, even if we disagreed with them profoundly, even if we were harmed by them in some way, even if we think that their influence on their times was largely negative, and their legacy damaging?
> 
> ...


so he's not entirely useless then.


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so he's not entirely useless then.


 
Philosophically, he should appreciate that a statement that is true by accident doesn't count as knowledge. But we'll let him off this time?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

laptop said:


> Philosophically, he should appreciate that a statement that is true by accident doesn't count as knowledge. But we'll let him off this time?


i hope the people applying to give him money through the vehicle of his new academy appreciate his occasional, er, infelicities.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2013)

When is Cameron going to cut a hole in his clothes, stop going into work for a week and go outside ringing a bell?


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope the people applying to give him money through the vehicle of his new academy appreciate his occasional, er, infelicities.


 
Free market in ideas, innit? That's what he'll be hoping, at least.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2013)

hang on everyone! Hague says we can afford to contribute to the funeral 


> William Hague defends the cost of Baroness Thatcher's funeral, saying the UK can afford to contribute,


only because they've nicked it off the poorest 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22086690


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> I think Cameron mentioned in an interview he thought Thatcher's handling of Mandela was "a mistake". Or summat.


 
Hardly surprising that certain shitcunts are already launching posthumous attempts to redact and/or revise history though, is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

ddraig said:


> hang on everyone! Hague says we can afford to contribute to the funeral
> 
> only because they've nicked it off the poorest
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22086690


if contributions are what's sought then the provision of a few bricks, in the spirit that it's the thought that counts, ought to be welcomed.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hardly surprising that certain shitcunts are already launching posthumous attempts to redact and/or revise history though, is it?


not surprising at all - I'm betting this is just the start of that. Will be interesting watching Tories smartly distance themselves from her more obvious howlers, once the funeral recedes into memory


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> if contributions are what's sought then the provision of a few bricks, in the spirit the it's the thought that counts, ought to be welcomed.


In the spirit of free enterprise someone might consider setting up a wheelbarrow somewhere along the procession route with a load of half-bricks at 50p a throw.


----------



## youngian (Apr 10, 2013)

> Margaret Thatcher dead: Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead tops download charts after campaign by late PM's critics



http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ma ... ng-1821155

Any youngsters out there can tell me when they broadcast the weekly hit parade on the wireless?

Pity its not some old Tory like Neil 'not a real Dr' Fox having to announce the number one.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 10, 2013)

Brighton representing...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2013)

Where is that Ted?


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 10, 2013)

Somewhere in Brighton...Will ask...

edit..."Just up from Halfords".

Not been in the area for a while so not sure where that is!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Cos they want to stop Kissinger and the rest having a bash at her. Dignity.


 
A corpse embalmed in spunk.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Clearly those un-representative organisers....according to....
> 
> Chuka Umunna, the Labour MP for Streatham, made clear his anger on Twitter after a "party" was held in the Windrush Square area of Brixton in his constituency.
> Umunna tweeted: "Holding a party to celebrate the death of any person is totally wrong and in extreme bad taste." He also tweeted: "The organisers of that event in Windrush Sq last night do not speak for or represent the people of Brixton."


 
Neither does Chuka. He should remember that.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A corpse embalmed in spunk.


..... well, we did say we'd be glad to contribute.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A corpse embalmed in spunk.


what hideous forms of life might spring from her corpse in a batg of nobel laureates' spunk?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2013)

there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag: 

https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


----------



## later (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what hideous forms of life might spring from her corpse in a batg of nobel laureates' spunk?


 
Chuka Umunna?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


there should be an internet campaign to rename grantham thatcherville.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Delroy mentioned the govt. The govt and the state aren't the same thing. IYSWIM.


fairy snuff


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2013)

Spring is really springing today. Anyone else reminded of the Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> In the spirit of free enterprise someone might consider setting up a wheelbarrow somewhere along the procession route with a load of half-bricks at 50p a throw.


it5's...it's....what she would have wanted!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> there should be an internet campaign to rename grantham thatcherville.


Those poor people have suffered enough


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

Just e-mailed this to my MP.

***********​ 
Sir,
Yesterday I had the dubious pleasure of reading your comments on monday night's celebration at Windrush Sq. on twitter. You appeared almost eager to take the chance to condemn people for holding an opinion at odds with your own.
I'd like to make a few points that may not have occurred to you in your rush to show yourself as representing the status quo, rather than representing your constituents:

1) You tweeted that ""The organisers of that event in Windrush Sq last night do not speak for or represent the people of Brixton.".
You don't represent them either, you only represent a part of them.

2) The constituency you represent is made up of elements that mostly suffered quite harshly under Mrs. Thatcher's brand of Conservatism.

3) Your constituency has an ageing population. You may not remember what the 1980s were like, as you were an infant and then a child during them. Those of us who were adults by then do remember. For many of us, those memories are not good ones.

4) Your twitter that "Holding a party to celebrate the death of any person is totally wrong and in extreme bad taste" might be taken as the conclusion of someone with no axe to grind with reference to the effects of Thatcher and Thatcherism, and with possibly an eye to divorcing themselves from anything that might be used to halt your rise through the ranks of the Party. I don't hold that against you - healthy ambition is a good thing. What I do hold against you is your pretence to actually represent the opinions of your constituents on this matter. As with your predecessor, and as with the majority of the opinions you air, you represent your party and your own interests first. Our interests come a distant third.
You're MP of Streatham constituency because those among your constituents that vote, loathe Tories and Lib-Dems more than they loathe Labour, not because that many of us believe that Labour, especially post-1997 Labour, are innately better than their competitors.

Yours

***********​


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


They could compromise and just rename the booze section in duty free after Dennis.


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2013)

i doubt thatcher is universally popular in grantham. the blue plaque on her dad's shop is positioned at such a height on the wall you can barely read it. i'll allow you to draw your own conclusions as to the reasoning for making it so inaccessible...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what hideous forms of life might spring from her corpse in a batg of nobel laureates' spunk?


 
A new wave of even more chinless, even more conscienceless Tory MPs?


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Those poor people have suffered enough


Read in one obit that a while back the town voted not to erect a statue to her but to restore a beloved steam engine instead. Sensible folk.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> i doubt thatcher is universally popular in grantham. the blue plaque on her dad's shop is positioned at such a height on the wall you can barely read it. i'll allow you to draw your own conclusions as to the reasoning for making it so inaccessible...


 
There was a report in, IIRC, the Guardian a couple of years back, talking to the people of Grantham about Thatcher's legacy. Apparently her dad wasn't held in quite the high esteem she believed. Seems that he liked to get his hand up the skirts of the shop girls, and given that he was "connected" (alderman, chamber of commerce, alleged Mason), those girls who said anything, found themselves unable to get work anywhere in the area, so they mostly kept _schtumm_.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> There was a report in, IIRC, the Guardian a couple of years back, talking to the people of Grantham about Thatcher's legacy. Apparently her dad wasn't held in quite the high esteem she believed. Seems that he liked to get his hand up the skirts of the shop girls, and given that he was "connected" (alderman, chamber of commerce, alleged Mason), those girls who said anything, found themselves unable to get work anywhere in the area, so they mostly kept _schtumm_.


totally believable, given that he actually owned what was then the town's largest retail business. 'humble corner shop' my arse!


----------



## Byrd_C (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> There was a report in, IIRC, the Guardian a couple of years back, talking to the people of Grantham about Thatcher's legacy. Apparently her dad wasn't held in quite the high esteem she believed. Seems that he liked to get his hand up the skirts of the shop girls, and given that he was "connected" (alderman, chamber of commerce, alleged Mason), those girls who said anything, found themselves unable to get work anywhere in the area, so they mostly kept _schtumm_.


 
Is this the one? Tis from the Independent http://www.independent.co.uk/news/thatchers-dad-mayor-preacher-groper-1257249.html


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2013)

youngian said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ma ... ng-1821155
> 
> Any youngsters out there can tell me when they broadcast the weekly hit parade on the wireless?
> 
> Pity its not some old Tory like Neil 'not a real Dr' Fox having to announce the number one.


midweeks out later today - Judy is at Number 2 at the mo,  apparently


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

Thing is, Judy doesn't sing on that song. It's The Munchkins. Credit where it's due and all that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jon Snow* ‏@*jonsnowC4*2h​*MPs* and Lords can claim up to £3,750 each for the costs of getting back for today's thatcher tribute:Monday, and it would have cost nothing
 Retweeted 1300 times
*Expand* 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweeted* 
 *Favorite* 
 *More*
 ​


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 10, 2013)

it's a fucking disgrace....20 weeks dole near enough


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


 
What a brilliant idea!

What better way to remember than by associating her with a sterile mass of concrete, steel and asphalt pumping out pollution, frustrated masses queueing for hours, security theatre, pisspoor service, rampant over charging, services falling behind schedule and chronically bad, overpriced, transport connections. One of the last words that relieved departing citizens, escaping albeit briefly from their miserable lives for a couple of weeks respite and first words that apprehensive arriving visitors, about to endure the under staffed and "not fit for purpose" hospitality of border control will see is 'Thatcher'.

Seems strangely appropriate.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> *Jon Snow* ‏@*jonsnowC4*
> 2h​*MPs* and Lords can claim up to £3,750 each for the costs of getting back for today's thatcher tribute:Monday, and it would have cost nothing


 
What's the procedure for filing a complaint and initiating an investigation into misfeasance in public office?


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

2hats said:


> What's the procedure for filing a complaint and initiating an investigation into misfeasance in public office?


 
I believe forms for launching a private criminal prosecution are available at a counter in the Strand.

But - the MPs was only obeying orders. What you want is a _judicial review_ of the decision to order them to come back. Forms available, I'd wager, from the same place. Please deposit £100,000 with your lawyers before pressing "Start".


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like many Saracens' fans aren't too happy about having a minute's silence on Saturday:

http://www.saracens.com/baroness-thatcher/


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


The only way that'd be good was if there was a really nasty plane crash not long after.

So it wouldn't be good.

Anyway, I am troubled by this idea of naming important bits of infrastructure after pretty much anyone except reigning monarchs, and that's probably a bit dodgy, too. You see it at its apotheosis in the states, where everything is the Vernon P Bumfuck Memorial Highway, the Thaddeus J Pituitary Memorial Bus Shelter, etc.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

You are all "social misfit bottom feeding dregs"

so there...


----------



## J Ed (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> You are all "social misfit bottom feeding dregs"
> 
> so there...


 
Same moron who said "It was Adam and Eve.It wasn't Adam and Steve" during the gay marriage debate in the commons. How these people function on a day to day basis...


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

Nadine Dorries is imo a very astute politician, in the mould of Tebbit, and thus dangerous..


----------



## redcogs (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm feeling angry and depressed by all the disgusting crawling and deference surrounding the death of this vicious authoritarian fuck.  Millions of UK citizens who were literally revolted and seriously damaged by Thatcher and her noxious politics are currently being humiliated by the entire superstructure of the state and its masters in what is little more than a whip cracking exercise.  Of course most here are unsurprised by the role of the obnoxious political players, particularly cretins like Miliband and Umunna, (and all the other sewer dwellers who are prominent in the entire filthy process), but they really do appear to be plumbing new depths of obsequious servility. 

i know it will not happen, but in my dreams a major disruption of the funeral and all its strutting ostentation occurs, and it really teaches the 1% and their fawning lackeys a major lesson in humility and working class politics.

i am just so sick of being forced into a week of eating Thatcher's excrement. This is a very bleak time.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> Nadine Dorries is imo a very astute politician, in the mould of Tebbit, and thus dangerous..


Really? Surely her going on Im A Celeb... was a bit of a miscalculation? Has she even been accepted back in her party yet?


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> You are all "social misfit bottom feeding dregs"
> 
> so there...


 
Anyone who would like to discuss this matter with Mr Jackson can do so:

0207 219 5046

I left an "appropriate" message with one of his staff.


----------



## pesh (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


no-one should have to come into Thatcher in the early morning.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 10, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hardly surprising that certain shitcunts are already launching posthumous attempts to redact and/or revise history though, is it?


 
Well no


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 10, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Same moron who said "It was Adam and Eve.It wasn't Adam and Steve" during the gay marriage debate in the commons. How these people function on a day to day basis...


 
Ah Stewart Jackson. I just pointed this out to the odious twat:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...admits-claim-for-pool-work-was-excessive.html

edit his twitter account here: https://twitter.com/SJacksonMP


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2013)

Despite feeling guilty about my celebrations at some points of the day on Wednesday I now reckon they are in some way justified.

I've just read today's El Pais, which mentioned the celebrations in Brixton amongst other places, and I think they're going to make a huge difference to how people remember her passing a century from now. If there had been a more austere reaction from the left, history would have been more likely to record her death as an event of national mourning. It will now be recorded as as a time of national division and those pictures of people dancing in St. George's and Windrush Squares are making an impact on people around the world.

Two months ago a man in a bar in Madrid was watching the TV news whislt sipping his drink. I was stood next to him. Thatcher appeared on the television and I said, "I hate that woman." He replied, "Her people loved her! They called her The Iron Lady!" I doubt he'll be so unequivocal in future.

Maybe as a primitive reaction, it was somewhat gruesome, somewhat out-of-place, maybe it was a strategic error in the short-term. In the long-run, those who have "danced on her grave" as it were, have probably done the right thing.


EDIT - Brixton makes it into El Pais.

http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2013/04/09/actualidad/1365527742_914443.html


----------



## redcogs (Apr 10, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Maybe as a primitive reaction, it was somewhat gruesome, somewhat out-of-place, maybe it was a strategic error in the short-term. In the long-run, those who have "danced on her grave" as it were, have probably done the right thing.


 
Certainly Favelado.  i salute your spirit - you did the right thing, and you danced for many.


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2013)

Judy Garland currently sits at Number 10 in the midweek charts.  Tht may have a certain appropriateness, but its not good enough!

Ella has squeezed into the top 150 apparently.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

Millipede has just given a gushing eulogy to Thatcher in parliament, RIP, the LP...


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

Birmingham city council have refused to lower the union jack

shame they are making so many cuts though...


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 10, 2013)

Ken Livingstone was supposed to be appearing on the Daily Politics special all afternoon. He appeared fo a short while then fucked off to do some gardening.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

probably the stench of andrew neils whiskey breath and stale-spunked trousers got overwhelming


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

> She’s not been gone more than a few hours, and already the national media have cranked into gear and begun the blandly respectful eulogies – at their most critical they seem to be only able to say: ‘She polarised opinion … what’s certain is how much of an impact she made on Britain … etc etc’
> 
> Twitter set off at a pace with a thousand ‘Ding Dong the Witch is Dead’ messages only to be followed by a slew of bleeding heart liberals bemoaning the fact that people were daring to celebrate someone’s death.
> 
> ...


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a wonderful series of positive thoughts on BBC parliament right now



redcogs said:


> i'm feeling angry and depressed by all the disgusting crawling and deference surrounding the death of this vicious authoritarian fuck. Millions of UK citizens who were literally revolted and seriously damaged by Thatcher and her noxious politics are currently being humiliated by the entire superstructure of the state and its masters in what is little more than a whip cracking exercise. Of course most here are unsurprised by the role of the obnoxious political players, particularly cretins like Miliband and Umunna, (and all the other sewer dwellers who are prominent in the entire filthy process), but they really do appear to be plumbing new depths of obsequious servility.
> 
> i know it will not happen, but in my dreams a major disruption of the funeral and all its strutting ostentation occurs, and it really teaches the 1% and their fawning lackeys a major lesson in humility and working class politics.
> 
> i am just so sick of being forced into a week of eating Thatcher's excrement. This is a very bleak time.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

with the wall to wall coverage, reckon, 'a good day to bury bad news' thread is needed...


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting debate on Talk Sport where the normally odious Adrian Durham has actually put up some very good arguments to Darren 'Call me Tory' Gough about why there should be no minutes silence at football and that the call from two football chairman( Whelan and Majeski) for one is precisely because they made millions under the Thatcher regime and are Tory donators .


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Interesting debate on Talk Sport where the normally odious Adrian Durham has actually put up some very good arguments to Darren 'Call me Tory' Gough about why there should be no minutes silence at football and that the call from two football chairman( Whelan and Majeski) for one is precisely because they made millions under the Thatcher regime and are Tory donators .


I for one would be very pleased if they stopped donating tories


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Ah Stewart Jackson. I just pointed this out to the odious twat:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...admits-claim-for-pool-work-was-excessive.html
> 
> edit his twitter account here: https://twitter.com/SJacksonMP


Stewart Jackson? He's a cunt.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ding Dong is No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-ding-dong-1821155


 
it's no 1 on amazon, currently at no 10 overall, according to the mid week sales figures from the charts company.

i think the mail has scored an own goal here judging by the comments   ....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-playing-Ding-Dong-The-Witch-Dead-radio.html


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 10, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Despite feeling guilty about my celebrations at some points of the day on Wednesday I now reckon they are in some way justified.
> 
> I've just read today's El Pais, which mentioned the celebrations in Brixton amongst other places, and I think they're going to make a huge difference to how people remember her passing a century from now. If there had been a more austere reaction from the left, history would have been more likely to record her death as an event of national mourning. It will now be recorded as as a time of national division and those pictures of people dancing in St. George's and Windrush Squares are making an impact on people around the world.
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree. Don't lose your nerve because of the predictable faux-outrage on the right - if we aren't greeted by a chorus of abuse every time you read the Daily Mail then we're doing something wrong. All that makes them look stupid too y'know. The partying and public cerebration is needed as an antidote to all the Thatcherite propaganda we're being subject too in the media. And your right, history will record that there were spontaneous street demonstrations the day Thatcher died, and that's definitely going to annoy them for the rest of history 

What's even more perverse is not only did they revel in smashing the working class movement, but they demand piety and mourning from the people they heaped misery on too! It isn't enough that they destroyed entire communities, they expect those communities to be grateful for it. It's abhorrent, much more abhorrent than marking her death with a few drinks with your mates.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 10, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> It looks like many Saracens' fans aren't too happy about having a minute's silence on Saturday:
> 
> http://www.saracens.com/baroness-thatcher/


Wow, even home counties rugby fans!


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2013)

youngian said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ma ... ng-1821155
> 
> Any youngsters out there can tell me when they broadcast the weekly hit parade on the wireless?
> 
> Pity its not some old Tory like Neil 'not a real Dr' Fox having to announce the number one.


 
I'm not young but I checked and on Radio 1 its still on at 4pm-7pm Sunday.

I'm pretty sure there will also be a different chart show on various commercial radio stations at exactly the same time on Sunday.

I dont totally bank on Thatcher & witch related songs hitting the very top spots but I'm sure they will be featured somewhere, so I will attempt to tune in. Although in this era of internet on demand stuff it wont be essential to listen to it at that particular time.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2013)

Regardless of whether she is perfect or imperfect she had the guts to tell the bastards how it was. Anything that stops the whitewash has to be good. As for the fat bastard Tory - send him back to his Thatcher pigsty. It's to be hoped world media pick this up. Lovely Tory BBC have shown a 1.0 minute clip.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2013)

OK there is an official chart update each Wednesday and in todays, Ding Dong The Witch is Dead by 'Motion Picture Cast Recording' is at number 10.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles?MOB


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Wow, even home counties rugby fans!


 
Sadly they removed my "I'm glad the fucking bitch is dead and I hope she rots in hell" contribution although, to be fair, it got four "thumbs up" (and no "thumbs down") before they deleted it.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:


> Regardless of whether she is perfect or imperfect she had the guts to tell the bastards how it was. Anything that stops the whitewash has to be good. As for the fat bastard Tory - send him back to his Thatcher pigsty. It's to be hoped world media pick this up. Lovely Tory BBC have shown a 1.0 minute clip.


She does a bloody good job of talking over the detractors, where others normally stumble and make some attempt to respond. That in itself is pretty impressive.


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:


> Regardless of whether she is perfect or imperfect she had the guts to tell the bastards how it was. Anything that stops the whitewash has to be good. As for the fat bastard Tory - send him back to his Thatcher pigsty.


 
Fat bastard Tony Baldry, seeking to denounce Glenda, refers to "a person who has _been_ deceased". [My emphasis: paging @Jazzzzzzz!]

And the Chair slaps him down!


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2013)

teqniq said:


> there a Farcebook campaign to rename Heathrow airport after the old bag:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renameheathrow


 
That's fine. It's a curse having an airport named after you. People associate your name with delays, frustration and unhappiness. I've no issue with that. Go for it Tories.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2013)

laptop said:


> Fat bastard Tony Baldry, seeking to denounce Glenda, refers to "a person who has _been_ deceased". [My emphasis: paging @Jazzzzzzz!]
> 
> And the Chair slaps him down!


 
That was great of Bercow. Made me laugh.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:


> That was great of Bercow. Made me laugh.


 
you get the feeling with Bercow there's a lot of those Tories he really hates


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 10, 2013)

it's quite gratifying to think that the Tories can bitch and moan all they like, Thatcher's ultimately going to go down in history as someone whose death prompted celebrations nationwide


----------



## october_lost (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> Millipede has just given a gushing eulogy to Thatcher in parliament, RIP, the LP...


This guy is beyond contempt. He thinks he's probably being shrewd by cosying up, but he's just totally loathsome. How anyone could think he's an alternative to Cameron is beyond me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

elbows said:


> OK there is an official chart update each Wednesday and in todays, Ding Dong The Witch is Dead by 'Motion Picture Cast Recording' is at number 10.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles?MOB


which auld witch?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:


> Regardless of whether she is perfect or imperfect she had the guts to tell the bastards how it was. Anything that stops the whitewash has to be good. As for the fat bastard Tory - send him back to his Thatcher pigsty. It's to be hoped world media pick this up. Lovely Tory BBC have shown a 1.0 minute clip.



lovely to see what acting training can do for your delivery


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> you get the feeling with Bercow there's a lot of those Tories he really hates


He must be confused given his pro-apartheid work with and for thatcher in the 80s.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> lovely to see what acting training can do for your delivery


And she appears to be speaking without notes. In my experience, people who speak without notes, unless they are _very_ good (and I include myself in the not-very-good classification), tend to end up rambling and waffling somewhat. No such rambling or waffling from her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He must be confused given his pro-apartheid work with and for thatcher in the 80s.


still nice to see him telling baldry to sit the fuck down.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 10, 2013)

laptop said:


> Fat bastard Tony Baldry, seeking to denounce Glenda, refers to "a person who has _been_ deceased". [My emphasis: paging @Jazzzzzzz!]
> 
> And the Chair slaps him down!


 
Baldry? Is the twat still at the forefront of the 'ban boxing' fraternity as well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Baldry? Is the twat still at the forefront of the 'ban boxing' fraternity as well?


i've never been a great boxer myself, but seeing him there made me want to take up the sport and have him as a sparring partner.

if it's a sharp learning curve for me, he - being opposed to the sport - would have i think more to learn in less time.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i've never been a great boxer myself, but seeing him there made me want to take up the sport and have him as a sparring partner.


 
By the look of Baldry he seems to have been opposed to _any_ sort of physical activity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> By the look of Baldry he seems to have been opposed to _any_ sort of physical activity.


in that case he should start some exercise. perhaps running round a ring in circles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

moochedit said:


> it's no 1 on amazon, currently at no 10 overall, according to the mid week sales figures from the charts company.
> 
> i think the mail has scored an own goal here judging by the comments  ....
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-playing-Ding-Dong-The-Witch-Dead-radio.html


 
Brilliant


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> in that case he should start some exercise. perhaps running round a ring in circles.


 
Possibly with one end of his entrails nailed to a tree until he eviscerates himself and collapses in a hideous mass of his own gore and puffed up self importance.

Justice, Ancient Rome-style...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 10, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> you get the feeling with Bercow there's a lot of those Tories he really hates


Yep but to be fair they hate him so it evens out


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 10, 2013)

These are the four top-rated comments on the Mail's website regarding Mark Thatcher's speech today:

"What the hell did her son ever do/achieve to warrant a knighthood?!? Disgusting...."

"why on earth is this spoilt, useless, arms dealing waste of space call sir?

"She died at the Ritz but alone as both her children were hundreds or thousands of miles away. Neither of them felt they needed to live even in the same country as their frail mother, let alone in the same house".

"The son is a crook with a criminal conviction, a lowlife who did his best to use his mothers position to gain. She should have left him in the desert. A man with little integrity and even less personality".

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...honoured-humbled-Queens-presence-funeral.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Possibly with one end of his entrails nailed to a tree until he eviscerates himself and collapses in a hideous mass of his own gore and puffed up self importance.
> 
> Justice, Ancient Rome-style...


no, i don't think i'd like to be chasing someone round a boxing ring as his guts unravel. it wouldn't be good for my health and safety among other things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> These are the four top-rated comments on the Mail's website regarding Mark Thatcher's speech today:
> 
> "What the hell did her son ever do/achieve to warrant a knighthood?!? Disgusting...."
> 
> ...


the answer to 1 is 'Nothing'. he is not a knight, he is a baronet.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> it's quite gratifying to think that the Tories can bitch and moan all they like, Thatcher's ultimately going to go down in history and someone whose death prompted celebrations nationwide


 
That alone has cheered my weary spirit more than anything. History always gets whitewashed or distorted but it certainly won't this time no matter how hard the Vermin Party try.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i don't think i'd like to be chasing someone round a boxing ring as his guts unravel. it wouldn't be good for my health and safety among other things.


 
I still prefer the Ancient Rome motif, myself.

If he likes boxing, he'd LOVE the Colosseum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> I still prefer the Ancient Rome motif, myself.
> 
> If he likes boxing, he'd LOVE the Colosseum.


what's wrong with the auld tarpeian rock?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

or he could be defenestrated





a defenestration in prague recently


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> in that case he should start some exercise. perhaps running round a ring in circles.


It would kill him. I mean, even *before* you had laid glove upon fleshy dewlap...


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2013)

That conservatives.com tribute page thing.

Posted by someone on here?


> Comment by Jim Patton on April 10, 2013 at 11:48 am
> 
> I’m a small business owner and Margaret Thatcher allowed me to succeed. Myself and my two loyal employees, Paul and Barry, were able to build our way up from nothing with her government tearing down red tape and being in line with my own business mantra – ‘no slacking’. In Thatcher’s Britain, there WAS no slacking.


The only one of mine that got through was a bit poor.


> Comment by Barry Mainwaring on April 10, 2013 at 11:32 am
> 
> In life she divided, but in death she has united us. Let’s give her the send off she deserves.


 
This is a decent one as well.


> Comment by Sarah Reeves on April 10, 2013 at 11:36 am
> 
> My husband fought in the Falklands and was severely wounded. We will never forget her bravery.
> Always remember the words she wrote about the Falklands in her memoirs: “We do not want a single foot of foreign territory; but of our territory we shall not surrender a single inch to anyone.”


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

Radio 4 PM this evening just: Eddie Mair interviewing Charles Moore (Thatcher biographer, ex-editor of the Torygraph) along with the parliamentary sketch writer Simon Hoggart regarding the session in the commons. See from 16m53s into here on iplayer.

EM: Just finally Charles Moore, you probably don't follow the singles chart any more than I do but what do you make of the prospect of "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead" being in the top five or the top ten come Sunday?
*pause*
CM: Well, erm, er, you know, I've no idea whether that will happen or not, erm, but I think that, er, obviously, your corporation has done quite a lot to encourage this…

etc, etc, *insert usual predictable right wing rant railing against the BBC*

Oh, how I pissed myself laughing…


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 10, 2013)

existentialist said:


> It would kill him. I mean, even *before* you had laid glove upon fleshy dewlap...


 
Gloves..?

Unless you mean the Roman 'caestus'...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

existentialist said:


> It would kill him. I mean, even *before* you had laid glove upon fleshy dewlap...


it'll do for him one way or the other.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> or he could be defenestrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind you, when they defenestrated Charles I, at least they had the foresight to arrange a scaffold and executioner handily standing by...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

2hats said:


> Radio 4 PM this evening just: Eddie Mair interviewing Charles Moore (Thatcher biographer, ex-editor of the Torygraph) along with the parliamentary sketch writer Simon Hoggart regarding the session in the commons. See from 16m53s into here on iplayer.
> 
> EM: Just finally Charles Moore, you probably don't follow the singles chart any more than I do but what do you make of the prospect of "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead" being in the top five or the top ten come Sunday?
> *pause*
> ...








Charles Moore or Lord Snooty as Private Eye call him.....or cunt as I call him...


----------



## 2hats (Apr 10, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Private Eye


 
There's a point. Must remember to buy a souvenir issue.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Gloves..?
> 
> Unless you mean the Roman 'caestus'...


Queensberry rules, old chap. No point making the great tub of dripping die unsportingly...!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll do for him one way or the other.


Ah yes, but do you _want_ lard on your hands?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 10, 2013)

Bless their dear hearts for allowing a frail old lady to see out her final days at their modest B&B


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Apr 10, 2013)

She's still dead  Every day from now until I die, she'll always be dead and I'll be alive. That's a soothing thought.


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Wilson (Apr 10, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Bless their dear hearts for allowing a frail old lady to see out her final days at their modest B&B


 
When are those two fucking bastards going to fuck off and die I hope they have a helicopter crash or better still get chucked off their yacht into the sea where they die agonisingly slowly with albatrosses pecking out their eyes and then eating their fetid brains while they still breathe.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 10, 2013)

Zabo said:
			
		

> [re Glenda Jackson]Regardless of whether she is perfect or imperfect she had the guts to tell the bastards how it was. Anything that stops the whitewash has to be good. As for the fat bastard Tory - send him back to his Thatcher pigsty. It's to be hoped world media pick this up. Lovely Tory BBC have shown a 1.0 minute clip.


 


Lord Camomile said:


> *She does a bloody good job of talking over the detractors, where others normally stumble and make some attempt to respond*. That in itself is pretty impressive.


 
Lot to be said for theatrical training and experience, darling!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 10, 2013)

No 1 in the iTunes download chart

http://www.bigtop40.com/


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Charles Moore...
> 
> 
> > your corporation has done quite a lot to encourage this… [after a day of trying to behave] you keep using the word "divisive"[/QUOTE


 



			
				Simon Hoggart said:
			
		

> Her greatest ally, John Whittingdale, who was her Parliamentary Private Secretary, said she was 'divisive' - it's not just the BBC.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Mind you, when they defenestrated Charles I, at least they had the foresight to arrange a scaffold and executioner handily standing by...


 
defenestration means literally to chuck someone out a window, from the latin _fenestra_ . In Prague they have very high buildings and therefore developed a habit of simply chucking leaders they didnt like out the window to a certain death . They became famous for it .
I know this because on my first visit to Prague I got lost for over 12 hours thanks to the stupidly high buildings on the old town that meant i couldnt see a landmark anywhere , along with my own stupidity of not remembering the name of my hotel before i went for pint on my own and being completely unable to retrace my steps . Some old bloke explained it to me in a pub .


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

i was completely lost for over 12 hours, on my own . Half 2 in the morning and im still wandering about with nowhere to ask directions to . Was facking scary .


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

Leake Street tunnel, Waterloo:


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

double post


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder will Simon Mann "sort" out his issues with idiot boy ?


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> ...
> Wonder will Simon Mann "sort" out his issues with idiot boy ?


If he gets a shift on they could have a combined funeral and save the family even more dosh.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 10, 2013)

7 fucking hours, must have been like Vogon poetry in there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> defenestration means literally to chuck someone out a window, from the latin _fenestra_ . In Prague they have very high buildings and therefore developed a habit of simply chucking leaders they didnt like out the window to a certain death . They became famous for it .
> I know this because on my first visit to Prague I got lost for over 12 hours thanks to the stupidly high buildings on the old town that meant i couldnt see a landmark anywhere , along with my own stupidity of not remembering the name of my hotel before i went for pint on my own and being completely unable to retrace my steps . Some old bloke explained it to me in a pub .


You should have found an Irish pub


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 11, 2013)

JimW said:


> If he gets a shift on they could have a combined funeral and save the family even more dosh.


 
Note to idiot sons of reviled politicians:

If you're planning on leaving 34 men high and dry in the jails  of Equatorial Guinea (among the very worst prisons on Earth) then those 34 men being the type that kill for a living is NOT a safe move.

Just so you know, like...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 11, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Lifted from Facebook.


 
Someone's put it in the Mirror comments

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-10-key-1823133


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 11, 2013)

Remember the days before Thatcher there were jumble sales? Under Thatcherism there was no such thing as society and jumble sales died out, to be replaced with car boot sales. It was no longer acceptable to give your junk away for a good cause, you had to sell it for personal gain, paying a management fee to the Boy Scouts.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You should have found an Irish pub


 
no use, id forgotten the name of the hotel and the name of the street . Nowhere to ask directions to .


----------



## Ceej (Apr 11, 2013)

Tricky Mickey said:


> She's still dead  Every day from now until I die, she'll always be dead and I'll be alive. That's a soothing thought.


 
I'm glad Iain M Banks got to see the day....


----------



## pesh (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> Leake Street tunnel, Waterloo:


I'm no expert but that looks like a greatest hits of the graffiti community


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

this has been her obituary tune all week in my head, from 81




_And as I was standing by the edge _
_I could see the faces of those led pissing themselves laughing _
_Their mad eyes bulged ,their flushed faces said _
_The weak get crushed as the strong grow stronger _


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 11, 2013)

The somewhat predictable sainthood campaign is underway, not without it's giggle potential.

http://trueblueviews.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/no-alternative-make-our-blue-baroness-a-saint/


----------



## Weller (Apr 11, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The somewhat predictable sainthood campaign is underway, not without it's giggle potential.
> 
> http://trueblueviews.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/no-alternative-make-our-blue-baroness-a-saint/


 
Sometimes this week it is hard to tell what is or is not a parody


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a while since I was here but I came back tonight, safe in the knowledge that I'd be amongst like-minded people.

Between reading (at a very slow, reminiscing pace), drinking (in an absolutely celebratory manner) and photoshopping, I got as far as page 27, then I heard the birds outside and realised I need some sleep.

I thought I was going to get a bit more enthused over this but I couldn't find it in me to commit any more time to a cunt person bitch woman self-serving cunt who never cared about anyone but herself and her ilk, so on that note, I'm going to bid her a grueling eternity in the pits of hell and before I sleep, I'm going to pray that her self-serving cunts of family and friends aren't too far behind her!

Good riddance, you 'orrible cunt!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 11, 2013)

I've avoided the mainstream froth since she carked and don't regret it in the least. I've avoided much of the anti thatch stuff too.

I may have said this before, but I think it's worth keeping in mind:

Frothy behaviour on either "side" such as any tendency to deal in hyperbole or exagerated emotional tones,  is probably a function of their separate but large failures. The Thatcherites have next to fuck all to show for their lunatic creed except the advancement of a small elite. There was some kind of revolution of course, but globalisation would have probably pushed us much of that way in any case, and the results have gone very sour. Neoliberalism was first and foremost about a healthy economy. It has fucked the economy. All they can do to explain it away is try and pretend Labour weren't generally neo-liberal in government, only a fool wouldn't see through that. How many fools are exactly out there I won't hazard a guess right now.

But the antis are a depressing failure too. We didn't stop any of that. Though we have disagreements about strategy and solutions that are natural to these situations, it's still a big bad clusterfuck. And the final Labour sell outs didn't work either.

And as the sound and fury, signifying next to fuck all, rages on there is another jaded and screwed entity right in the middle of it - the mainstream media transmitting this endless bilge that will come to have so little actual impact.

In 10 days time they will be back to the normal diet of shit. I can't help think that this period is just a meaningless hiatus. The Thatcherites can gain nothing from it, they have been proved too hopelessly wrong. They can only keep beating the reactionary drum on social issues, hoping we'll blame migrants and the poor for the screw-up. It has appeal, but kind of limited. The real guilty lot are the likes of the BBC and Labour for letting such weak narrative set the pace, but Labour are scared of their own shadow and there's no reason for it to change.

Anti capitalists can gain, not by endlessly re-hashing the same basic rows with tories of the last 30 years, but a sober analysis of why a solid case for genuine (non PFI etc.) social democracy has not been made when it's a perfectly sensible comprimise between the lunatic finance cult and the red menace they invoke to defend themselves. This should not be a party based analysis, at least in the first instance. People's Assemblies are as good a starting point as any, but they are only that and only one of many such options I hope.

Lets take PFI, it's not mega simple, but it's hardly super complex either. How come so few people understand it and the enormous unaccountable rip off that it represents. There's a whole range of other banking and corruption stuff. The dogs in the street know things are very fucked but are murky on detail, which lends them to be dragged into mainstream and fundementally reactionary analysis.

We can't just moan about MSM any more. We know it's complicit, but it aint going away. We have the technology, knowledge and cultural savy to provide decent alternatives. People are walking away from the mainstream, or ready to. But if our alternatives are up, running and good I suspect they are not being promoted fully to the unconverted.

All the above is meant in the best spirit possible. Happy Thursday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Weller said:


> Sometimes this week it is hard to tell what is or is not a parody


My campaign to get the saltersford wtw renamed the baroness thatcher memorial wtw is no joke


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I've avoided the mainstream froth since she carked and don't regret it in the least. I've avoided much of the anti thatch stuff too.
> 
> I may have said this before, but I think it's worth keeping in mind:
> 
> ...


This period is not a meaningless hiatus but the time when thatcher's friends want to put the icing on her memory. You have missed her importance as a symbol, and you have missed who's been on the streets partying at her death: predominantly people who would at most have been teens in 1990 and lots of people not even born then. fucking the thatcher memorial fortnight will forever fuck off her supporters. they hate this. So yes it won't lead to revolution tomorrow but it enthuses thousands who despised thatcher and will lead to more people involved in future activity. You seem to think we should let the reactionary scum have it their own way at this time; I disagree.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> This period is not a meaningless hiatus but the time when thatcher's friends want to put the icing on her memory. You have missed her importance as a symbol, and you have missed who's been on the streets partying at her death: predominantly people who would at most have been teens in 1990 and lots of people not even born then. fucking the thatcher memorial fortnight will forever fuck off her supporters. they hate this. So yes it won't lead to revolution tomorrow but it enthuses thousands who despised thatcher and will lead to more people involved in future activity. You seem to think we should let the reactionary scum have it their own way at this time; I disagree.



Thanks for that. I've just been going off the drift I've seen and come from an open position of delibarately not paid much attention. If what you say about the celebraters is true, and they know why they are doing what they are doing (no reason to think not) then fair enough, I may well stand corrected.

It's worth baring in mind though that in such situations the silent neutrals are still looking from the sidelines, trying to figure things out and often too reliant on MSM to feed them.

When the confrontations come we need as many of them as on side or on side-ish as possible. General delirium now might not be the most persuasive in achieving that. Not saying that is what is happening, but the little I do observe shows me that the hate press are pretty rattled to be fair. 

We'll see. Thanks for putting me straight if you're right.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 11, 2013)

Please keep pointing out to people that it's really not a case of such partying being "right" or "wrong", but the same press moaning about alleged bad taste now are the ones who bully regular folk into suicidal depression for a story, spy on murdered children, exploit deaths by arson to make vapid political capital. They are a fucking cancer, the biggest bullies by far in our country as far as rhetoric is concerned. You can't just ignore them because their toxic headlines scream from every stand and their narratives infect "debate" far beyond their pages. They need denouncing at every turn.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 11, 2013)

Still shouting. LOL


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> This period is not a meaningless hiatus but the time when thatcher's friends want to put the icing on her memory. You have missed her importance as a symbol, and you have missed who's been on the streets partying at her death: predominantly people who would at most have been teens in 1990 and lots of people not even born then. fucking the thatcher memorial fortnight will forever fuck off her supporters. they hate this. So yes it won't lead to revolution tomorrow but it enthuses thousands who despised thatcher and will lead to more people involved in future activity. You seem to think we should let the reactionary scum have it their own way at this time; I disagree.


 
i read a quote somewhere that those who can lay claim to history will own the future . If they succeed in bestowing her with greatness the same thing goes for everything she personified and stood for . And then that will be your lot for good , the perceived wisdom.
Face it, compared to Clegg and Cameron she  was a socialist . Theyve pushed the neo liberal envelope even further than she dared . Youll turn nothing around with a polite debate about her legacy . Your only hope is to furiously reject any and all attempts to portray it as in any way noble or decent . She was a psychopathic  gangster and that needs pointing out .


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 11, 2013)

http://order-order.com/2010/03/03/michael-foot-has-died/
Next time some cunt whinges about how awful "hate filled lefties" are for celebrating Thatch's death,cop a load of these comments


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

Interesting poll this. Despite all the stuff about being the first woman leader ( the BBC's main theme) , winning three terms etc its quite clear why the Tories loved her ranking her top two achievements as defeating the miners and  the Falklands war .


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

pesh said:


> I'm no expert but that looks like a greatest hits of the graffiti community


 
spoilt by the anarchist symbol


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I've avoided the mainstream froth since she carked and don't regret it in the least. I've avoided much of the anti thatch stuff too.
> 
> I may have said this before, *but I think it's worth keeping in mind:*
> 
> ...


 

Thanks... I'll keep that in mind...!!!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Interesting poll this. Despite all the stuff about being the first woman leader ( the BBC's main theme) , winning three terms etc its quite clear why the Tories loved her ranking her top two achievements as defeating the miners and the Falklands war .


 

Do/would you expect anything more/less from mindless Sun readers...???


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

it isn't a poll of sun readers?


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Do/would you expect anything more/less from mindless Sun readers...???


 
Is it a poll of Sun readers, though?  And anyway, I often read the Sun at work (among other papers, whatever is to hand when I'm bored in the canteen at break time).  And of course I can't look at it critically.  I'm dead thick and that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Thanks for that. I've just been going off the drift I've seen and come from an open position of delibarately not paid much attention. If what you say about the celebraters is true, and they know why they are doing what they are doing (no reason to think not) then fair enough, I may well stand corrected.
> 
> It's worth baring in mind though that in such situations the silent neutrals are still looking from the sidelines, trying to figure things out and often too reliant on MSM to feed them.
> 
> ...


i am right.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Do/would you expect anything more/less from mindless Sun readers...???


 
In what way are Sun readers mindless?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> Is it a poll of Sun readers, though? And anyway, I often read the Sun at work (among other papers, whatever is to hand when I'm bored in the canteen at break time). And of course I can't look at it critically. I'm dead thick and that.


(((seventh bullet)))


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Do/would you expect anything more/less from mindless Sun readers...???


why are you certain all those polled are _Sun_ readers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> why are you certain all those polled are _Sun_ readers?


because he's stupid and doesn't know how market research, of which political polling is a section, works.

how many lib dems read the sun anyway?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> how many lib dems read the sun anyway?


There aren't enough of them left to form a reliable stats-based opinion on that


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> In what way are Sun readers mindless?


 
In this way... 










Anyone who still reads The Sun, after that, is a mindless prick... IMHO


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

Same 'mindless Sun readers' :


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> In this way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Obviously one of the advanced sections of the working class


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Good work steps, that poll is an excellent illustration of how fiercely opinion is divided


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Good work steps, that poll is an excellent illustration of how fiercely opinion is divided


 
Even amongst mindless Sun readers


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Even amongst mindless Sun readers


I _certainly_ don't think Sun readers are mindless....


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Obviously one of the advanced sections of the working class


 

It's a well known fact that anyone who reads The Sun is a complete cunt... It's like the Daily Mail for people with an IQ comparable to that of a gherkin.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> It's a well known fact that anyone who reads The Sun is a complete cunt... It's like the Daily Mail for people with an IQ comparable to that of a gherkin.


 
My grandma read the sun. And she was a socialist. Your point is invalid.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 11, 2013)

Tory vermin.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

Balbi said:


> My grandma read the sun. And she was a socialist. Your point is invalid.


 

Did she read it since the Hillsborough bullshit?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Did she read it since the Hillsborough bullshit?


 
She read it daily since it was started until she died earlier this year. She rarely agreed with a damn thing in it, but it was her paper.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2013)

Balbi said:


> My grandma read the sun. And she was a socialist. Your point is invalid.


Depending on how old she was she would have been reading it when it was either a labour paper (literally as in owned by the party) or a TUC ran strike-paper.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 11, 2013)

Balbi said:


> She read it daily since it was started until she died earlier this year. She rarely agreed with a damn thing in it, but it was her paper.


 
My deepest condolences for the loss of your grandmother... but I lost a relative @ Hillsborough and The Sun accused me of killing him, so forgive me if I believe that anyone who continues to buy The Sun is a cunt!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Fair enough Dr_Herbz. butchersapron, yeah - she'd have been reading it since then.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Ungrateful (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Good work steps, that poll is an excellent illustration of how fiercely opinion is divided


First the Poll asks a meaningless question what does 'Good for Britain' actually mean? Does it mean  those who control Britain or who consider being 'British' more important than other aspects of their personality (being sociable, a skilled worker, contented) - under those circumstances I can agree that thatcher was good for people with a narrow patriotism and controlled society - but I still hate Thatcher. And the poll was taken, in the immmediate aftermath at a time when the media was at its hysterical and almost unremittingly uniform pro-Thatcher.  Even then less than half thought she was a 'good for Britain' whatever that means....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilson said:


> When are those two fucking bastards going to fuck off and die I hope they have a helicopter crash or better still get chucked off their yacht into the sea where they die agonisingly slowly with albatrosses pecking out their eyes and then eating their fetid brains while they still breathe.


 
You really are a total fucking liberal, aren't you? 

If you want them to die in a helicopter-related tragedy, a crash on its' own isn't the way to do it, Mr. Clegg, it needs to be acrash that leaves them, with severe injuries including at least a leg amputation a piece, alive on a barren and hard-to-reach freezing mountainside, *with* a working radio so that they can summon assistance. Then, due to a change in the weather, assistance is rendered unable to reach them for at least 2 weeks, during which time the Barclay Bros are reduced to the sort of mean Hobbesian existence that should be the lot of all exploiters, especially ones who fairly obviously commit incest with each other on a regular basis.

I bid you _adieu_, good sir!


----------



## where to (Apr 11, 2013)

Aren't people mistaking the views emerging from national polling published in a newspaper, with the views of a newspaper's readership here?


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2013)

> Lord Kinnock, who was Labour leader for most of Lady Thatcher's time in Downing Street and was defeated by her at the 1987 election, will not be present [at the ThatchFest] because of a commitment to attend the funeral of a former local councillor in Wales.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22103866


 
Well put, for once, Neil


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> It's a well known fact that anyone who reads The Sun is a complete cunt... It's like the Daily Mail for people with an IQ comparable to that of a gherkin.


 
Completely different issue from a position whereby you don't read the Sun because of Hillsborough


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

> ThatchFest]


 

lol...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

I am very pleased that only one person in my Facebook timeline has posted anything positive about Thatcher:
http://www.wessexscene.co.uk/politics/2013/04/09/thatcher-top-ten-misconceptions/
I chose just the right to buy fiasco to point out that the article was nonsense and now she's banging on about strikes and bodies in the streets. Is there much point in continuing the debate or shall I just write her off as an idiot?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am very pleased that only one person in my Facebook timeline has posted anything positive about Thatcher:
> http://www.wessexscene.co.uk/politics/2013/04/09/thatcher-top-ten-misconceptions/
> I chose just the right to buy fiasco to point out that the article was nonsense and now she's banging on about strikes and bodies in the streets. Is there much point in continuing the debate or shall I just write her off as an idiot?


tell her that if she's ranting about strikes and bodies in the street because someone disagreed with her on facebook, what will she do when something serious happens? she'll be the woman who tweeted rubbish.


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am very pleased that only one person in my Facebook timeline has posted anything positive about Thatcher:
> http://www.wessexscene.co.uk/politics/2013/04/09/thatcher-top-ten-misconceptions/
> I chose just the right to buy fiasco to point out that the article was nonsense and now she's banging on about strikes and bodies in the streets. Is there much point in continuing the debate or shall I just write her off as an idiot?


Can be a chance to get the facts out there for other people reading the debate though. Some of those myths are persistent even for people who understandably haven't been arsed to look upp the actual history.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know the facts though! I need to do some reading!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

Front page story in my local rag (Edinburgh Evening News) today is that the big screen in the city centre which shows big sporting events but otherwise sits on BBC News 24 is going to be switched off for the duration of the funeral 'amid fears it could become a focus for unrest'.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Front page story in my local rag (Edinburgh Evening News) today is that the big screen in the city centre which shows big sporting events but otherwise sits on BBC News 24 is going to be switched off for the duration of the funeral 'amid fears it could become a focus for unrest'.


Nearly a week then to fund who controls it...


----------



## moderatejohn (Apr 11, 2013)

Radio Times are having a vote (where you can leave a comment) on whether Judy should be played on the Radio One Chart Show this weekend -

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...-the-witch-is-dead-on-the-official-chart-show


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is something that went through my head as I was lying [sp?] in bed on Monday evening. 

I did ponder on people's joy at her death.  Thatcher wouldn't have cared anyway but,you know, when my Mama died people were sad and when my brother died recently (I have not mentioned it before on here, only alluded to: he died at the end of January; like my mother of cancer) people were sad.  I am sure not _everyone_ liked them but I cannot think of a single person who would have jubilated (is that a verb?) their death.


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

I know what you are saying, 'no man is an island' and I think it going to have some consequences for the left, but thatcher just was different:, I am personally scarred by my long periods of youth unemployment, I saw whole factories literally end overnight, one minute there was a whole ecostructure of jobs, pubs/social clubs, local shops, kids xmas parties, etc the next nothing, then of course there was the Miners which I didn't experience but was very aware of, etc

awfully sorry to hear of your sad loss, that is two members now who have experienced close bereavement in the last few months.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> You seem to think we should let the reactionary scum have it their own way at this time; I disagree.


 
It's not like the reactionaries would do the same for us, if the positions were reversed.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> It's a well known fact that anyone who reads The Sun is a complete cunt


No, they're not, they really aren't. It's total daily readership is in excess, on average, of seven million - that's simply too many to write off in that manner. that includes all those with too little an interest in football to really get the Hillsborough thing, all those who read the copy lying about the office (or wherever), all those who buy it for reader offers, for the showbiz/celeb stories, for the other weird stories, and yes for Page 3.
It's also about 11.5% of the entire Uk population. All complete mindless cunts?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 11, 2013)

A work colleague (who actually is a cunt) buys it for the crossword.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2013)

All the ex-colleagues that bought The Sun 'for the sport'.
I found this hard to believe as the broadsheets cover sport in a much more detailed manner than the Sun does


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> all those with too little an interest in football to really get the Hillsborough thing


i have no interest in football whatsoever, but still 'get' the hillsborough 'thing'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nobody reads the Sun where I live.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> i have no interest in football whatsoever, but still 'get' the hillsborough 'thing'.


you are not 'everybody'.


Dillinger4 said:


> Nobody reads the Sun where I live.


seven million do elsewhere


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> you are not 'everybody'.


i know. but your post suggested an interest in football was necessary to understand why people might boycott the sun because of their hillsborough coverage. i'd suggest that's far from the truth.


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

Seven million read that rag?, it's an incredible figure, I wonder what the same sort of people read pre-The Sun


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> Seven million read that rag?, it's an incredible figure, I wonder what the same sort of people read pre-The Sun


The daily sketch


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> Seven million read that rag?, it's an incredible figure, I wonder what the same sort of people read pre-The Sun


They didn't read anything those 'sorts'. Just sat on a stile chewing on a bit of straw.


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2013)

Or got brainwashed by the Murdoch-owned town criers.


----------



## clicker (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> Seven million read that rag?, it's an incredible figure, I wonder what the same sort of people read pre-The Sun


peter and jane go to the zoo?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 11, 2013)

clicker said:


> peter and jane go to the zoo?


 
It's a lot more grounded in fact.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 11, 2013)

Discussion on PM (R4) this evening over a certain chart single continues, involving (I think it was) a Tory peer who is adamant that the BBC shouldn't be playing a tune from a particular MGM musical.

Despite her desperate wriggling to avoid using the term it doesn't appear to have dawned on her that censorship of said track from the historical record is as appropriate a reminder of the malevolence that is being recognised as is the playing of the track itself.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 11, 2013)

Stephen Harper will be attending the funeral. Another Conservative Prime Minister I cannot stand.


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

2hats said:


> Discussion on PM (R4) this evening over a certain chart single continues, involving (I think it was) a Tory peer who is adamant that the BBC shouldn't be playing a tune from a particular MGM musical.
> 
> Despite her desperate wriggling to avoid using the term it doesn't appear to have dawned on her that censorship of said track from the historical record is as appropriate a reminder of the malevolence that is being recognised as is the playing of the track itself.


Good point actually. Its win/win whatever happens.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2013)

The whole Thatcher story seems to be one long faceplm - the latest is some bollocks about putting up a statue to her in Trafalgar square.

Setting aside my distaste for the vile woman and her politics for one moment, what _exactly_ did she do that makes her so notable? Arguably, the benchmark for outstandingness (statue-wise) in PMs seems to be Churchill, who can at least be credited with leading the country through one of the most significant wars of its history - what's Thatcher got by comparison? A bit of strike-breaking, a minor skirmish over a bunch of far-flung islands that should never have happened, and the fucking Poll Tax.

If there's one thing Thatcher was good at, it was writing the legend of Thatcher. I'll grant that her sheer bloody-mindedness meant that she achieved things (the miners, the Falklands) that others may not have achieved, but I am not convinced that either of those achievements were a unilaterally Good Thing in any case, and I think there were so many other cases where her sheer bloody-mindedness resulted in fuckups we're still paying the price for that any possible (notional) benefits to it are well outweighed by the drawbacks.

Statue? The best public memorial to her (leaving aside Thatcher's-head toilet bowls et al) would be a bleak, empty space, inhospitable, wasted and useless. A metaphor for what she did both to large parts of the country and many people's lives. You could even have a big divide down the middle, to symbolise something else.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> i know. but your post suggested an interest in football was necessary to understand why people might boycott the sun because of their hillsborough coverage. i'd suggest that's far from the truth.


yes, you have a point there, but i would argue that the more passionately interested you are in football, the more liikely you are to have fully grasped all of the pertinent facts and the conclusions that can - should - be drawn


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> Seven million read that rag?, it's an incredible figure, I wonder what the same sort of people read pre-The Sun


a nespaper that most likely closed decades ago, if anything at all, given that the Sun has been going in its' present Murdochian incarnation since 1969


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> They didn't read anything those 'sorts'. Just sat on a stile chewing on a bit of straw.


that's incredibly snobbish. it also couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> that's incredibly snobbish. it also couldn't be more wrong.


it was a joke ffs. Have you even read my recent posts on this thread?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> that's incredibly snobbish. it also couldn't be more wrong.


 
He's mirroring some of the people on here who actually think that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2013)

> More than 2,000 politicians, dignitaries and celebrities – from Hillary Clinton to Tony Blair, from Jeremy Clarkson to FW de Klerk, and from Jeffrey Archer to Shirley Bassey – have been invited to attend the funeral of Lady Thatcher at St Paul's Cathedral next week.


 
link


----------



## Dreich (Apr 11, 2013)

No public screening of her funeral in Edinburgh for fears of disorder:
http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-e...d-off-for-margaret-thatcher-funeral-1-2889487


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone, who's willing to stand outside & watch on a big screen, deserves to be buried with her.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 11, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> link


 
Census of the seventh circle of hell?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

Dreich said:


> No public screening of her funeral in Edinburgh for fears of disorder:
> http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-e...d-off-for-margaret-thatcher-funeral-1-2889487


 
I've never liked Steve Cardownie.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> link


I know he's ill and on the way out but has Mandela been invited?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 11, 2013)

> She said 200 states, terrorists and international organisations would be invited to send a representative to the service.


 
That's how I read it.


----------



## october_lost (Apr 11, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> Here is something that went through my head as I was lying [sp?] in bed on Monday evening.
> 
> I did ponder on people's joy at her death.  Thatcher wouldn't have cared anyway but,you know, when my Mama died people were sad and when my brother died recently (I have not mentioned it before on here, only alluded to: he died at the end of January; like my mother of cancer) people were sad.  I am sure not _everyone_ liked them but I cannot think of a single person who would have jubilated (is that a verb?) their death.


I pondered over this, partly because I thought I would be more satisfied with her death than I had been. As a side, I think the inertia is because her legacy is going from strength to strength and we all know that. There are things going down she could never even of dreamed of.

I also wasn't sure outside of the politicos I knew, how acceptable it would be to go over her death as something positive. I don't like the left/right dichtomy thats being developed. Its fucking tedious. On a surface level arent the 'left'  supposed to transcend this inhumane bullshit. Well here's the thing, Brecht put it aptly when he said "bread first, morals later" and that woman stole in abundance, not only people's livelihood, but also most damningly, peoples hope and concept of community. 

We should leave moralising to people who can afford it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 11, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Despite feeling guilty about my celebrations at some points of the day on Wednesday I now reckon they are in some way justified.
> 
> I've just read today's El Pais, which mentioned the celebrations in Brixton amongst other places, and I think they're going to make a huge difference to how people remember her passing a century from now. If there had been a more austere reaction from the left, history would have been more likely to record her death as an event of national mourning. It will now be recorded as as a time of national division and those pictures of people dancing in St. George's and Windrush Squares are making an impact on people around the world.
> 
> ...


 
We've had a fair few disagreements recently - on the Chavez thread in particular - but fair play, that's a cracking post. Really good point re: the impact of celebrations on the way she will be viewed historically - the right may eventually regret making such a big deal of it. By shitting out their hypocritical moralism on the pages of every newspaper these sanctimonious clowns have made sure than anyone looking back at newspaper archives cannot fail to discover that she wasn't exactly universally loved.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 11, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> We've had a fair few disagreements recently - on the Chavez thread in particular - but fair play, that's a cracking post. Really good point re: the impact of celebrations on the way she will be viewed historically - the right may eventually regret making such a big deal of it. By shitting out their hypocritical moralism on the pages of every newspaper these sanctimonious clowns have made sure than anyone looking back at newspaper archives cannot fail to discover that she wasn't exactly universally loved.


 
The simple truth is I think there might be genuine cause for serious concerns about Chávez and we'd be better off being nice about Dilma in Brazil than him but I wasn't well informed enough to follow up an exuberant OP with a strong argument. I typed my gut reaction enthusiastically on the spur of the moment and paid the price as the replies come in.

I'm on safer ground here obviously and the point I've made about historical context seems increasingly valid. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## happie chappie (Apr 11, 2013)

shifting gears said:


>




Fucking brilliant - buy that man a pint.


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

> Seems like a good opportunity for the middle-class, non-working, Heeley-living, wine-drinking, King Ted's-attending, pseudo-socialist "artists," comfortable-living drop outs and trustafarians of Sheffield to come out and try to prove themselves as left-wing or vaguely working-class. To take some of Orwell's words, the 'dreary tribe of high-minded sandal-wearers and bearded fruit-juice drinkers' have never 'flock[ed] towards the smell of ‘progress’ like bluebottles to a dead cat' so desperately.


 
not really true


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> He's mirroring some of the people on here who actually think that


 
actually I don't, I imagine a fair few read the predecessor of The Sun, the left leaning Daily Herald, but the Sun is still a pathetic rag...


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Fucking brilliant - buy that man a pint.


here's the original:


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 11, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Fucking brilliant - buy that man a pint.



Brought a little tear to my eye, proper rousing choruses


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Brought a little tear to my eye, proper rousing choruses


it's just marvelous isn't it


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> it's just marvelous isn't it


 
Would be great if a large group of miners could sing that on the funeral route on Weds.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> here's the original:




Is that Don Valley singing in the pub in Sheffield? He looks a bit like him


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

Special Question Time on now from Finchley: two tories, one limp dem, Blunkett and Polly Toynbee, really balanced...


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Is that Don Valley singing in the pub in Sheffield? He looks a bit like him


 
yes, he is a project manager now and according to the radio was a bit reluctant to sing it...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> Special Question Time on now from Finchley: two tories, one limp dem, Blunkett and Polly Toynbee, really balanced...


Nope, lasted about five seconds of Blunkett and hit mute.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> yes, he is a project manager now and according to the radio was a bit reluctant to sing it...


 
He'll probably be an ex-project manager by the time the Daily Mail have finished with him 

If he's gay then their froth-o-meter will truly go off the scale.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2013)

has this been posted ? Leake street tunnel


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...inful-tweets-sick-Scotland-Yard-sergeant.html

Next in the sights of the hate mob (there was a thread about this wasnt there?)


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 11, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> has this been posted ? Leake street tunnel


 
Yes it has - but I'll never tire of looking at it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> Special Question Time on now from Finchley: two tories, one limp dem, Blunkett and Polly Toynbee, really balanced...


 
Owen Jones too hungover to make it this evening.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

West Belfast


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2013)

The heart is a nice touch.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 11, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> has this been posted ? Leake street tunnel


 
It's now my computer background shot!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

Football fans in Cyprus


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

2hats said:


> Census of the seventh circle of hell?


 

9th. Judases and that


----------



## Favelado (Apr 11, 2013)

The phrase "Thatcher defeated socialism" is everywhere this week and there's an implication attached to that statement that because Thatcherism "won" it was also right. 

We lost the Spanish Civil War as well you know. I don't think there are many politicians queueing up to make the same kind of connection between Franco's victory and superiority there. When we lose, it's painful but it doesn't change the fact that the broad left, in its various forms, is committed to fundamentally better values than our avaristic, destructive foes.

Don't give up lefties - we suffer but only because having principles is painful.

Buenas noches camaradas.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Special Question Time on now from Finchley: two tories, one limp dem, Blunkett and Polly Toynbee, really balanced...


 
But at least Moore didn't let us down did he? Sputtering like an unhinged loon again on the same subject he'd embarrassed himself over yesterday (queue another paranoid rant about the BBC). Shame he didn't ever manage to stay awake through the haze of cigars and port each Christmas to follow the plot of that particular musical. The song in question is _also_ sung when the wicked witch of the west dies.

e2a: for those who did not watch - he lamely attempted to mock the choice of the song because, so he thought, it is sung when the wicked witch of the _east_ dies - clearly a reference to the collapse of communism meaning the newly enstiffened ex PM must be the heroine Dorothy (oh hang on, she had red shoes didn't she..?).


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> The phrase "Thatcher defeated socialism" is everywhere this week and there's an implication attached to that statement that because Thatcherism "won" it was also right.
> 
> We lost the Spanish Civil War as well you know. I don't think there are many politicians queueing up to make the same kind of connection between Franco's victory and superiority there. When we lose, it's painful but it doesn't change the fact that the broad left, in its various forms, is committed to fundamentally better values than our avaristic, destructive foes.
> 
> ...


 
She didn't though, did she? I mean she won the battle but we're still here, broken and battered true, but still here. A fire's not out until you put out the embers.

There's plenty of opportunity for a rallying-round and regroup type of thing to happen on the British left, especially in view of the demise of the SWP, more opportunity than at any point in my brief, unproductive, life. We won't take that opportunity unless we drop this "socialism is dead" nonsense it's nothing more than a platitude.

If socialism is dead now then fuck me I dread to think how you'd have dealt with the aftermath of the general strike, or the post 1848 decline of british socialism.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I was only accepting the premise that we'd lost in order to make the point about morality - hence me putting "won" in inverted commas the first time I used it.

I agree with you.


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2013)

HRHs William and Harry's reaction to next week's Thatcher death panto today


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Football fans in Cyprus
> 
> View attachment 31316


 

interested to know the impulse behind that?


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah, wonder has it anything to do with their shamrock emblem as well . Probably not though .


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> yeah, wonder has it anything to do with their shamrock emblem as well . Probably not though .


It's Omonia Nicosia... no Irish connections afaik, just use the Shamrock as an emblem (like Panathenaikos do). Bit stumped for a specific anti-Thatcher thing... maybe they're just enlightened


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> interested to know the impulse behind that?


 
Gate 9 has always been leftist.



> From the first years of its creation, Gate 9 clearly showed its ideological direction which was radically leftist and communist. Within Gate 9 you would often see the red flags along with hammer and sickles, while the historical figure of Che was seen imprinted in flags, shirts, and scarfs all over the Gate 9 stand. Our chants, our banners and our actions would always give the stigma of the left, anti-racist, and oppressed. Our fathers nurtured us with those values of the left and the working class. We learned to respect our fellow human beings without distinguishing according to race, colour, social class, religion or sexuality. All these elements together resulted to a Gate 9 parted by different people, all seeking for a shelter within a world full of prejudice and racism in all fonts. Within Gate 9, all were made into one, to fight against a common enemy, racism. The oppressed, socially excluded, and misfits, had finally found a family and a home of their own.
> 
> The fact that the family of OMONOIA and Gate 9 embrace everyone, resulted to fans all over Cyprus joining this movement. Within all cities and districts the numbers of Gate 9 members were rapidly increasing while new divisions of Gate 9 begun to emerge. These new divisions are branches of Gate 9, all following the path of our main organized core. Gate 9 branches make their appearance to several cities of the country a fact which endorses the fanatic core’s diversity even further.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Special Question Time on now from Finchley: two tories, one limp dem, Blunkett and Polly Toynbee, really balanced...


From my old school


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 12, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...inful-tweets-sick-Scotland-Yard-sergeant.html
> 
> Next in the sights of the hate mob (there was a thread about this wasnt there?)


See,not all coppers are bad....


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> But at least Moore didn't let us down did he? Sputtering like an unhinged loon again on the same subject he'd embarrassed himself over yesterday (queue another paranoid rant about the BBC). Shame he didn't ever manage to stay awake through the haze of cigars and port each Christmas to follow the plot of that particular musical. The song in question is _also_ sung when the wicked witch of the west dies.
> 
> e2a: for those who did not watch - he lamely attempted to mock the choice of the song because, so he thought, it is sung when the wicked witch of the _east_ dies - clearly a reference to the collapse of communism meaning the newly enstiffened ex PM must be the heroine Dorothy (oh hang on, she had red shoes didn't she..?).


Two things on Moore's unhinged claims on question time that thatcher a) got mandela released and b) he flew to london to personally thank her for this:

1) Cameron apologises for Thatcher apartheid policies

2) Nelson Mandela and Margaret Thatcher: the meeting that never was



> Nelson Mandela was "furious" when a top adviser stopped him meeting Margaret Thatcher two months after his historic release from prison.
> 
> A confidential US embassy cable says Mandela, visiting London in April 1990, was eager to spell out to Thatcher the recently unbanned African National Congress's objections to her policy on South Africa.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## The Octagon (Apr 12, 2013)

Technical question, if I buy the 'Ding Dong' MP3 from Amazon will it count towards the charts?

I presumed so but didn't want it to be an empty gesture if you're supposed to use itunes or somesuch.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Technical question, if I buy the 'Ding Dong' MP3 from Amazon will it count towards the charts?


yes


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2013)

Not Bragg please ffs


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

dotcommunist plays "sexuality" by billy bragg when he wants to annoy me


----------



## chilango (Apr 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> dotcommunist plays "sexuality" by billy bragg when he wants to annoy me


 
Bastard. I _hate_ that song. 

That's as much a legacy of Thatch as anything.

Really shit songs loved by lefties. See also "Call it what you want" by Credit to the Nation. 

I won't post the vid. This isn't an offensive hate forum.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone hates it, i dont think you're meant to like it


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

Thatcher loved free speech, she wasn't the least bit authoritarian

http://www.nytimes.com/1989/03/05/m...sorship-in-britain.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 12, 2013)

Max Keiser on the Thatcher myths.

!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Bring back Bragg.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> dotcommunist plays "sexuality" by billy bragg when he wants to annoy me


 
Top tune, well executed video.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 12, 2013)

october_lost said:


> I pondered over this, partly because I thought I would be more satisfied with her death than I had been. As a side, I think the inertia is because her legacy is going from strength to strength and we all know that. There are things going down she could never even of dreamed of.
> 
> I also wasn't sure outside of the politicos I knew, how acceptable it would be to go over her death as something positive. I don't like the left/right dichtomy thats being developed. Its fucking tedious. On a surface level arent the 'left' supposed to transcend this inhumane bullshit. Well here's the thing, Brecht put it aptly when he said "bread first, morals later" and that woman stole in abundance, not only people's livelihood, but also most damningly, peoples hope and concept of community.
> 
> We should leave moralising to people who can afford it.


 
I certainly was not appalled by people celebrating; nor do I find it inhumane.  Wy pondering/reflection just took me down the route of thinking how loved my mother and brother are.


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

I was speaking to an older guy I know, bit of a drinker, knows loads of people, he said he had been surprised just how many people had told him they felt something like a sense of relief now she had gone, people he said he just wouldn't have expected such sentiments from, I suspect plenty who voted for her have a sense of guilt..


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 12, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Max Keiser on the Thatcher myths.
> 
> !




When did The Guardian become an obscure paper?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ult-BBC-play-Ding-Dong-The-Witch-Is-Dead.html



> I'd prosecute anyone caught downloading this. Isn't it a hate crime?
> - Lindathecat, Wood Green, United Kingdom, 11/4/2013 17:54


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> See,not all coppers are bad....


 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/12/police-officer-margaret-thatcher-tweets

he has resigned before he is pushed,

Agricola, will he lose his pension?, its an awful price if he does...


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2013)

bi0boy said:


>


Well done!


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 12, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well done!


 
Thank you!

47 pages..
10+ threads...
No Xenforo image search...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/12/police-officer-margaret-thatcher-tweets
> 
> he has resigned before he is pushed,
> 
> Agricola, will he lose his pension?, its an awful price if he does...


 Resigning means they can't take disciplinary action afaik - it's a well used tactic by senior officers


----------



## cesare (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Resigning means they can't take disciplinary action afaik - it's a well used pension-preserving tactic by senior officers



CFY


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

A certain song from a certain musical has become:



> an anthem of hate for hordes of Left-wingers


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 12, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> When did The Guardian become an obscure paper?


 Fair point, but the readership ain't that high and the general case that oil was a huge advantage to her that is swept under the carpet by the droolers is a fair one.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 12, 2013)

The burn in hell Maggie graffitti's been painted over today.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 12, 2013)

radio one will not play Ding Dong if it becomes num 1


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

They will play a clip of it. This is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> radio one will not play Ding Dong if it becomes num 1


 
Link?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

rosecore said:


> They will play a clip of it. This is fucking embarrassing.


I think it's excellent - shows who they are and why they are and that they are part of the same shit as the mail.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Link?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/statements/radio1-chart-show.html


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> radio one will not play Ding Dong if it becomes num 1



Censorship and intimidation of the press/media. 

The most apt epitaph for her and her ilk. Even more so than simply playing the song.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

Smart move. Refuse to play it but then play it as part of a news item explaining why they are not going to play it... 

Everyone is happy!


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 12, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Link?


Here
What idiots!


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

“The BBC finds this campaign distasteful but does not believe the record should be banned. On Sunday, the Radio 1 Chart Show will contain a news item explaining why the song is in the charts during which a short clip will be played as it has been in some of our news programmes.”

Don't expect a glowing report.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Fair point, but the readership ain't that high and the general case that oil was a huge advantage to her that is swept under the carpet by the droolers is a fair one.


 On-line readership is fairly high - higher than the Times at least


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck paying my license fee for this bunch of government mouthpiece shitbags.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2013)

Dissent must be absent from the occasion.  Not like North Korea at all, is it?

In other news, dribbling idiots have set up Facebork hate groups for people 'exposed' by the mail. An easy troll if you're after some fun.


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

rosecore said:


> They will play a clip of it. This is fucking embarrassing.


 
Someone could have thought about historical precedent and had an actor dub it?


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

laptop said:


> Someone could have thought about historical precedent and had an actor dub it?


Very true.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

rosecore said:


> They will play a clip of it. This is fucking embarrassing.


Embarrassing for who btw?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2013)

laptop said:


> Someone could have thought about historical precedent and had an actor dub it?


 In fact, get Gerry Adams to sing it.  Probably the missing piece of the Good Friday jigsaw.


----------



## mao (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2013)

The bloke who did the dubbing for Gerry was the real loser in the GFA.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

rosecore said:
			
		

> They will play a clip of it. This is fucking embarrassing.



It should be a 51 second clip.


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> The bloke who did the dubbing for Gerry was the real loser in the GFA.


 
I tried and failed to get a picture of any of those blokes, for maximum obscurity


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Embarrassing for who btw?


The BBC editorial line is exactly the same as the Telegraph/Daily Mail. They all agree this campaign is distasteful. They are only playing a clip to appease those who purchased it. I have little faith that the accompanying report will reflect the story accurately.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

rosecore said:


> The BBC editorial line is exactly the same as the Telegraph/Daily Mail. They all agree this campaign is distasteful. They are only playing a clip to appease those who purchased it. I have little faith that the accompanying report will reflect the story accurately.


Who is it embarrassing for? That's the question that i asked.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd rather they had some balls and didn't play it. At least that way whoever is interested and knew about it might go and find a bit about for themselves, it'd be a bit exciting that way, like God Save the Queen.

This way is one of those limp BBC things that doesn't really please anyone, playing a little bit of whilst some shite radio1 newsbeat reporter patronizes the audience explaining how 'not everyone liked her' and a load of other rubbish


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2013)

Reading what Cameron says today, he genuinely believes people loved her, doesn't he?  That's what's behind the elaborate ceremony, the extra day in parliament.  He actually thinks this is deserved.  Surrounded by the political class and the well to do, he really has no clue how much she was hated - he just thinks it's a handful of people in a working men's club in the north and a handful of trots with the dissenting opinion.  This is what happens when you elect someone with no connection to those they rule over.  I wonder if some of the old eastern bloc rulers had the same delusions before they got strung up?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 12, 2013)

.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> .


What children believe these stories though?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Reading what Cameron says today, he genuinely believes people loved her, doesn't he? That's what's behind the elaborate ceremony, the extra day in parliament. He actually thinks this is deserved. Surrounded by the political class and the well to do, he really has no clue how much she was hated - he just thinks it's a handful of people in a working men's club in the north and a handful of trots with the dissenting opinion. This is what happens when you elect someone with no connection to those they rule over. I wonder if some of the old eastern bloc rulers had the same delusions before they got strung up?


 
He might have some idea, but he has to stick to the Party line. Reality doesn't matter.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2013)

If the song does get aired it'll be fun to watch the hypocritical right wing commentator cadres condemning the BBC for it - and as usual failing one of the most basic 'are you a conservative?' tests - commitment to the freedoms of the individual - whenever someone else does or says stuff that they don't personally approve of.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone posted this yet?

Thatcher 'death tweet' policeman quits.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

What's this bollocks, i'm banned from the telegraph so can't see:

Police are preparing for violent scenes tomorrow after football fans vowed to confront anti-Thatcher protesters soa.li/al0Ziud


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Reading what Cameron says today, he genuinely believes people loved her, doesn't he? That's what's behind the elaborate ceremony, the extra day in parliament. He actually thinks this is deserved. Surrounded by the political class and the well to do, he really has no clue how much she was hated - he just thinks it's a handful of people in a working men's club in the north and a handful of trots with the dissenting opinion. This is what happens when you elect someone with no connection to those they rule over. I wonder if some of the old eastern bloc rulers had the same delusions before they got strung up?


 
'Let them eat cake' innit? Twas ever thus.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What's this bollocks, i'm banned from the telegraph so can't see:
> 
> Police are preparing for violent scenes tomorrow after football fans vowed to confront anti-Thatcher protesters soa.li/al0Ziud


 

Officers will have to deal with three protests by left-wing groups, including an event to "celebrate" the death of Baroness Thatcher in Trafalgar Square, as 50,000 football fans head into central London following the FA Cup semi-final between Millwall and Wigan.
Fans from Millwall have threatened to confront the anti-Thatcher protesters. The public have been warned to avoid central London.
Tomorrow night thousands have vowed to hold a party to celebrate the death of Baroness Thatcher in Trafalgar Square.
On the same day, UK Uncut, the anti-austerity protest group, have promised to hold a day of "civil disobedience" in protest to reforms to welfare, in which they will "evict" the "architects of austerity". It could mean the homes of Cabinet ministers are targeted.
And separately, the TUC is leading a march from 11am of "one thousand mothers" against benefit cuts in Tottenham - the scene of the worst disorder in London eighteen months ago.
*Related Articles*

Boris: London police prepared for riot over Thatcher
12 Apr 2013
On Saturday night, 50,000 fans from Millwall and Wigan are due to convene on Wembley, north west London, for the FA Cup Semi Final.
Tensions between fans are likely to be running high after debates over whether a minute's silence should be held this Saturday, which is also the anniversary of the Hillsborough disaster.
Supporters will be making their way back through the capital after the final whistle has blown 7pm. Millwall's home is in south east London, while Wigan fans are likely to head towards Euston station.
At the same time, left-wing protestors are expected to be in Trafalgar Square, the scene of the worst of the poll tax rioting, in a "celebration" of Baroness Thatcher's death from 6pm. The event, billed as "the party of a lifetime", is thought to have been planned by anarchist groups for some years, having been pencilled in for 'the Saturday after Thatcher's dies'.
It is feared the two groups could clash.
Richard Tracey, a Greater London Assembly member who served as the Sports Minister in Lady Thatcher’s government, has warned members of the public to stay away from central London as it could descend into “chaos”.
He said: “Whenever any of these large demonstrations and marches are on it is always better for the public to keep very clear, because they can get nasty.”
Mr Tracey, who dealt with hooliganism during his time in Parliament, said that they combination of events was “very unfortunate” for the police who were already stretched dealing with the FA cup semi final.
The former Conservative MP, who said he was “very much against” the anti-Thatcher protests, said: “There is always the chance that this could cause chaos if one of the events runs into the other.
"Who knows what could happen as they all seem to get rather tribal.”
Football fans have warned of a confrontation on social media.
One Millwall fan with the Twitter handle 'Ricky MFC Mitchell' said: "To all you p----- protesting on Sat at Trafalgar sq about thatcher, be warned Millwall in town and in force, expect abuse from me #Millwall".
Another user wrote: "The commies are having a party to celebrate Thatcher dying at Trafalgar Sq Saturday. 30k Millwall fans will be about too in London that day."
Scotland Yard have said that they are monitoring social network sites, but added that they will have an "appropriate number of officers" on duty.
They already have an policing plan in place for both the FA Cup game and the Trafalgar Square demonstration, but it is unclear whether they have made allowances for the two crowds meeting and the prospect of officers being diverted by UK Uncut.
They have been frustrated by the anti-Thatcher groups' refusal to reveal all their plans.
During the day, hundreds of UK Uncut activists will launch a fresh campaign of civil disobedience in protest at the Government's controversial welfare changes.
The direct action group said it will hold events in central London to bring the impact of the cuts home to "millionaire misery makers" and highlight the effect of the bedroom tax and the cuts to benefits.
Rachel Johnson, a UK Uncut activist, said: "This government is turning Margaret Thatcher's wildest dreams into a nightmarish reality for ordinary people.”
The exact locations of the protests will not be revealed until tomorrow. However, it called on the public to target their "local millionaire misery maker". The group has publicly distanced itself from Trafalgar Square party.
Professor Simon Holdaway, a policing expert from Sheffield University, says tomorrow presents police with a demanding “jigsaw puzzle” which will stretch resources.
If any trouble flares, it will be a bad omen for Wednesday’s funeral, for which emotions are already running high, Professor Holdaway said.
London Mayor Boris Johnson has said that the Metropolitan Police are prepared for rioting.
He said the public is entitled to protest but added: “What they can’t do is, I think, is use the death of an elderly person to begin riot or affray or that sort of thing. So we’re getting ready for all that.”


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers bob. I've seen more backed up stories in the  sport.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2013/04/11/thatcher-for-one-direction-fans/


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> i'm banned from the telegraph


 
How's that work?

Have heard second-hand from a Millwall supporter that loads are heading for the Square after the match, yes. But it was framed as anti-Thatcher, unless I mis-heard


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

laptop said:


> How's that work?
> 
> Have heard second-hand from a Millwall supporter that loads are heading for the Square after the match, yes. But it was framed as anti-Thatcher, unless I mis-heard


When i click on a link it informs me that i've used up my free 20 articles a week. Always people prepared to help though


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> On-line readership is fairly high - higher than the Times at least



Isn't The Times a paysite? "obsucre" is an exageration of course, though coverage of the issue is certainly obscure.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Isn't The Times a paysite? "obsucre" is an exageration of course, though coverage of the issue is certainly obscure.


It's all over the news and has been since her death.


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> When i click on a link it informs me that i've used up my free 20 articles a week.


 
Clear cache?


----------



## pesh (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What's this bollocks, i'm banned from the telegraph so can't see:
> 
> Police are preparing for violent scenes tomorrow after football fans vowed to confront anti-Thatcher protesters soa.li/al0Ziud


 
maybe everyone will take a boatload of ecstasy again and just hug it out...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> It's all over the news and has been since her death.



Everything to do with her has been in the news. The position of north sea oil to her advantage has hardly been high up the list.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2013)

The Telegraph said:
			
		

> And separately, the TUC is leading a march from 11am of "one thousand mothers" against benefit cuts in Tottenham - _the scene of the worst disorder in London eighteen months ago_.


 
That bit's particularly pathetic.  The Telegraph's offices, by the way, are only a stone's throw from Victoria Station, where only last year a teenager was stabbed to death. (See what I did there?)


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

pesh said:


> maybe everyone will take a boatload of ecstasy again and just hug it out...


 
Paging Assistant Commissioner Mark Rowley - I'm sure there are sufficient supplies in a warehouse somewhere...


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 12, 2013)

Is this a warning to scare off protesters from attending or preparing the ground for a repressive policing operation? Boris 's comments seem to hint at the latter. In any case I'd certainly hesitate at the thought of a big bunch of Millwall fans descending.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Everything to do with her has been in the news. The position of north sea oil to her advantage has hardly been high up the list.


You think that it should have been the blazing headline on every article? Pretty much every serious look at her economic policies/impact has mentioned it - right wing ones included. I just gave you a whole list of them.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

Fantastic Mark Steel article in the Indy:



> *You can't just shut us up now that Margaret Thatcher's dead*
> 
> Maybe a more modern way of broadcasting the news would have been for Davina McCall to announce it, saying: “She’s gone, but let’s have a look at some of her best bits.” Then we could see her denouncing Nelson Mandela as a terrorist and befriending General Pinochet.
> Instead it began as expected, with the Hurds, Howes and Archers phoning in their “remarkables” and “historics”, and we were reminded how she brought down the Berlin Wall and rescued Britain, then an article in _The Times_claimed she was responsible for ending apartheid, and it seemed by today we’d be hearing she stopped Gibraltar being invaded by Daleks and made our goldfish feel proud to be British and took 8 for 35 against Australia to win the Ashes.
> ...


 
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...now-that-margaret-thatchers-dead-8568785.html


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You think that it should have been the blazing headline on every article? Pretty much every serious look at her economic policies/impact has mentioned it - right wing ones included. I just gave you a whole list of them.


 
Must. Find. Conspiracy. Somewhere. ?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

laptop said:


> Must. Find. Conspiracy. Somewhere. ?


_No one tells the truth, here is the truth hidden from you! _For some that is a hard thing to get beyond - but just look at all the right-wing papers mentioning, highlighting it even. You've picked a wrong one here taffers.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 12, 2013)

Ding dong not going to be played in full


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Officers will have to deal with three protests by left-wing groups, including an event to "celebrate" the death of Baroness Thatcher in Trafalgar Square, as 50,000 football fans head into central London following the FA Cup semi-final between Millwall and Wigan.
> Fans from Millwall have threatened to confront the anti-Thatcher protesters. The public have been warned to avoid central London.
> Tomorrow night thousands have vowed to hold a party to celebrate the death of Baroness Thatcher in Trafalgar Square.
> On the same day, UK Uncut, the anti-austerity protest group, have promised to hold a day of "civil disobedience" in protest to reforms to welfare, in which they will "evict" the "architects of austerity". It could mean the homes of Cabinet ministers are targeted.
> ...


 
Typical fucking scare-mongering. A couple of bigmouths shout the odds on twitter, and the OB and the Establishment have an instant justification for oppression.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Cheers bob. I've seen more backed up stories in the sport.


 
Now there's a surprise!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> Is this a warning to scare off protesters from attending or preparing the ground for a repressive policing operation? Boris 's comments seem to hint at the latter. In any case I'd certainly hesitate at the thought of a big bunch of Millwall fans descending.


 
Bit of both IMO.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Ding dong not going to be played in full



Don't pay your license fee in full.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2013)

pussies

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/music/n...ay-full-margaret-thatcher-ding-dong-song.html


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Ding dong not going to be played in full


 
ah you beat me to it


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ah you beat me to it



As did RedDragon pages ago.


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 12, 2013)

Pathetic but unsurprising.


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I think it's excellent - shows who they are and why they are and that they are part of the same shit as the mail.


 

Purnell as Director Of Digital Strategy(salary 300,000) will have had a hand in this decision....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Purnell as Director Of Digital Strategy(salary 300,000) will have had a hand in this decision....


 
His remit has fuck all to do with the charts. This will have been the board of the Beeb trust.


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Btw, just found out, (Guardian Dorian Lipski) Ding Dong was written by the Left Wing blacklisted writer Edgar Yip Harburg, he also wrote the fantastic and moving 'Brother can you spare a dime'

how timely and ironic...


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Dissent must be absent from the occasion. Not like North Korea at all, is it?
> 
> In other news, dribbling idiots have set up Facebork hate groups for people 'exposed' by the mail. An easy troll if you're after some fun.


 

links?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Btw, just found out, (Guardian Dorian Lipski) Ding Dong was written by the Left Wing blacklisted writer Edgar Yip Harburg, he also wrote the fantastic and moving 'Brother can you spare a dime'
> 
> how timely and ironic...


 
He also wrote this:


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> I was speaking to an older guy I know, bit of a drinker, knows loads of people, he said he had been surprised just how many people had told him they felt something like a sense of relief now she had gone, people he said he just wouldn't have expected such sentiments from, I suspect plenty who voted for her have a sense of guilt..


 
Sense of guilt?

I grew up in east London.  90% of everyone I know (and still do ) votes Tory and certainly prefers Thatcher over the woolly puffs we have now.  I think you're under estimating how popular Maggie remains to this day amongst Tories - they'd certainly poll more with a leader like that now.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> He also wrote this:
> 
> A reference to his insistence on the old progressive/radical rainbow being included in the wizard of Oz (despite gutting the film version of much of its w/c radical coalition content)?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

First they came for the street art;






http://guy-smallman-photos.photoshe...1C_QA/I0000lMe_I8_L1ug/0#.UWgt7q8tHUc.twitter



> @*GuySmallman*
> 46m​Anti Thatcher street art painted over so as not to offend her family? Yeah right.. Like they use the subway


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Sense of guilt?
> 
> I grew up in east London. 90% of everyone I know (and still do ) votes Tory and certainly prefers Thatcher over the woolly puffs we have now. I think you're under estimating how popular Maggie remains to this day amongst Tories - they'd certainly poll more with a leader like that now.


Hence the tory MPs for east london. And puffs? Apart from spelling it wrong, about time to leave.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> woolly puffs


Do fuck off.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Hence the tory MPs for east london. And puffs? Apart from spelling it wrong, about time to leave.


 
well Wanstead and Woodford was pretty Tory and pretty East London.  You'll be dragging out your laughable heroic car this weekend.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 12, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't pay your license fee in full.


 
Is there a choice of how much to pay?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

outrage on twitter amongst tories about the anti thatcher song , written in the 1930s


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> well Wanstead and Woodford was pretty Tory and pretty East London. You'll be dragging out your laughable heroic car this weekend.


Have another go. At both. And then leave.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> First they came for the street art;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I though the subway workers were part of a union?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Have another go. At both. And then leave.


 
ah right so you're an expert on E11 and E18. - silly me.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I though the subway workers were part of a union?


 
Some Thatcher loving Tory councillor obviously took a disliking to the art work. Either that, or Boris crept out in the early hours last night & painted over it.

Or maybe gunnercunt did it?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2013)

Did anyone watch question time last night and that young woman who said that Thatcher, as a woman, being elected inspired her generation?


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, dyed red hair/piercing(in other words a straight) she said it wasn't about her policies, then clapped when one of the panel was talking


about her policies


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> A reference to his insistence on the old progressive/radical rainbow being included in the wizard of Oz (despite gutting the film version of much of its w/c radical coalition content


 
Maybe, I honestly had no idea that he wrote "buddy can you spare a dime" for example. It's one of those songs you think has just been around for years.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Yes, dyed red hair/piercing(in other words a straight) she said it wasn't about her policies, then clapped when one of the panel was talking
> 
> 
> about her policies


 
is that how straights dress these days?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

Why is half of twitter banging on about The Witch Is Dead? This is not an important issue is it? Who gives a fuck?
What kind of person buys shit like that anyway?


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

I meant there is little left in 'alternative dress' that means anything now...


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> I meant there is little left in 'alternative dress' that means anything now...


 
You are touching on one of llettsa's key theories


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is half of twitter banging on about The Witch Is Dead? This is not an important issue is it? Who gives a fuck?
> What kind of person buys shit like that anyway?


you don't think that the bbc censoring a popular song at the top of the chart they "perceive" as bad taste is important?
you don't think, as butchers' says, that this clearly demonstrates the relationships and structures that lead to that decision being made where we presume the bbc are neutral and apolitical?

the decision shouldn't really be theirs to make


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> I meant there is little left in 'alternative dress' that means anything now...


You meant you believe there is little left ...
which is different


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is half of twitter banging on about The Witch Is Dead? This is not an important issue is it? Who gives a fuck?
> What kind of person buys shit like that anyway?


It's their way of making an easy protest for 99p or whatever. Like a petition, but supposedly more subversive because they can force the BBC to mention it. They're not buying it to listen to it. The Youtube version is good enough for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> you don't think that the bbc censoring a popular song at the top of the chart they "perceive" as bad taste is important?
> you don't think, as butchers' says, that this clearly demonstrates the relationships and structures that lead to that decision being made where we presume the bbc are neutral and apolitical?
> 
> the decision shouldn't really be theirs to make


I didn't know that the BBC were censoring it. Is that why it's all over my timeline?

i was just talking about the campaign to make it number one. It's a stupid idea and only wallies will buy it. If you want to hear it, it's on YouTube ffs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

69p on amazon


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It's their way of making an easy protest for 99p or whatever. Like a petition, but supposedly more subversive because they can force the BBC to mention it. They're not buying it to listen to it. The Youtube version is good enough for that.


Arsebiscuits I say!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't know that the BBC were censoring it. Is that why it's all over my timeline?
> 
> i was just talking about the campaign to make it number one. It's a stupid idea and only wallies will buy it. If you want to hear it, it's on YouTube ffs!


After a good showing over the past couple of days you seem to have lost yer nous.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Arsebiscuits I say!


Arsebiscuits you eat


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

It's just a stupid song!
Has anyone actually listened to it? It's one of those songs that you don't need to play as it's already in your head


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't know that the BBC were censoring it. Is that why it's all over my timeline?
> 
> i was just talking about the campaign to make it number one. It's a stupid idea and only wallies will buy it. If you want to hear it, it's on YouTube ffs!


have you even read the last few pages
and do you think this is acceptable from the bbc?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/statements/radio1-chart-show.html


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just a stupid song!
> Has anyone actually listened to it? It's one of those songs that you don't need to play as it's already in your head


yes
and?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> After a good showing over the past couple of days you seem to have lost yer nous.


I am happy to disappoint you


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> When i click on a link it informs me that i've used up my free 20 articles a week. Always people prepared to help though


Delete your cookies or open article in incognito window.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> have you even read the last few pages
> and do you think this is acceptable from the bbc?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/statements/radio1-chart-show.html


Naw, I was about to unsubscribe as I have had enough of thatcher

And the statement looks like typical BBC shiftiness. No news there!


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Arsebiscuits I say!


It's actually quite effective. The coverage around the world will be immense. Calling her a witch is quite an insult, especially in cultures which don't get English humour. We need the international news coverage to counter all the eulogies from foreign leaders. Got to be worth 99p just to get up some Tory noses.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Naw, I was about to unsubscribe as I have had enough of thatcher


so you can't see the important point?
you asked and have been given the info


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

Apologies if it's already been posted, but here's something I didn't expect: an Elton John anti-Thatcher song.


> *"Merry Christmas Maggie Thatcher"*
> *(Music by Elton John, Lyrics by Lee Hall)*
> 
> Can you hear it in the distance
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> worth 99p just to get up some Tory noses.


79p.


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2013)

Bucks Fizz did one too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so you can't see the important point?
> you asked and have been given the info


Yes I see the point but i don't see how it is surprising or that worthy of shock or comment


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Apologies if it's already been posted, but here's something I didn't expect: an Elton John anti-Thatcher song.


Wut? Surely that's a joke?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes I see the point but i don't see how it is surprising or that worthy of shock or comment


ok
do you think the bbc are right in their decision or even to make the decision?
and why this would annoy people/good to make it into an issue to illustrate the point?


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Wut? Surely that's a joke?


It's from the Billy Elliott musical


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

It's something for the youngsters to LOL about on Boofcake. Let them have their fun. It's a way into politics.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Wut? Surely that's a joke?


He wrote it for the Billy Elliot play and they had to have a vote in the crowd to see if the cast should still sing it at the West End production two days ago.

And the audience, they say, "YES!" 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...-votes-to-keep-in-anti-thatcher-song/2068563/


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ok
> do you think the bbc are right in their decision or even to make the decision?
> and why this would annoy people/good to make it into an issue to illustrate the point?


No, they are not right to not play it.
I can see how you can view the matter as distasteful and remain impartial but not playing it isn't right, unless there are other occasions in which they have banned a song for being rude about a dead person.
It is a minor issue, but it's taken over my timelines like it's a tsunami or something equally newsworthy. I just think that's a bit of an overkill.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Sense of guilt?
> 
> I grew up in east London. 90% of everyone I know (and still do ) votes Tory and certainly prefers Thatcher over the woolly puffs we have now. I think you're under estimating how popular Maggie remains to this day amongst Tories - they'd certainly poll more with a leader like that now.


 
That must be why east London constituencies return so many Tory MPs, and why east London boroughs are held by Tory councils.

Oh, hold on, you either know fuck-all people (likely, given you're such a pathetic specimen of _homo sapiens sapiens_), or you're lying (also likely), because your claims don't reflect the electoral reality over the last 100 or so years. Now ain't *that* a surprise?

Oh, and "woolly puffs"? Projecting your shame again, toe-rag?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

editor said:


> He wrote it for the Billy Elliot play and they had to have a vote in the crowd to see if the cast should still sing it at the West End production two days ago.
> 
> And the audience, they say, "YES!"
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...-votes-to-keep-in-anti-thatcher-song/2068563/





JTG said:


> It's from the Billy Elliott musical


Ah! Context is all!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, they are not right to not play it.
> I can see how you can view the matter as distasteful and remain impartial but not playing it isn't right, unless there are other occasions in which they have banned a song for being rude about a dead person.
> It is a minor issue, but it's taken over my timelines like it's a tsunami or something equally newsworthy. I just think that's a bit of an overkill.


Don't read them then - the internet doesn't revolve around you.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, they are not right to not play it.
> I can see how you can view the matter as distasteful and remain impartial but not playing it isn't right, unless there are other occasions in which they have banned a song for being rude about a dead person.
> It is a minor issue, but it's taken over my timelines like it's a tsunami or something equally newsworthy. I just think that's a bit of an overkill.


Its funny as fuck. Totally farcical.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Don't read them then - the internet doesn't revolve around you.


It fucking does when i am trying to find mates' tweets and all I can see is dingdongbbcdingdongbbc


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It fucking does when i am trying to find mates' tweets and all I can see is dingdongbbcdingdongbbc


Make a list of them then  - and don't follow so many people you consider to be knobbers!


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought it. I think it'll be great if it gets to Number 1. A nice little 'fuck off' to her and the rest of Britain that thinks we should show reverence just because she's died.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Make a list of them then  - and don't follow so many people you consider to be knobbers!


Sage advice indeed
700 is too many 
Must work out how to do those lists


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> That must be why east London constituencies return so many Tory MPs, and why east London boroughs are held by Tory councils.
> 
> Oh, hold on, you either know fuck-all people (likely, given you're such a pathetic specimen of _homo sapiens sapiens_), or you're lying (also likely), because your claims don't reflect the electoral reality over the last 100 or so years. Now ain't *that* a surprise?
> 
> Oh, and "woolly puffs"? Projecting your shame again, toe-rag?


 
is that right?

Redbridge was a mostly Tory borough and I think you'll find that Wanstead and Woodford was very nearly always Tory - thanks to Winny mainly (God rest his soul)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanstead_and_Woodford_(UK_Parliament_constituency)

Projecting my shame?  Is that a Leslie Grantham reference?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> is that right?
> 
> Redbridge was a mostly Tory borough and I think you'll find that Wanstead and Woodford was very nearly always Tory - thanks to Winny mainly (God rest his soul)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanstead_and_Woodford_(UK_Parliament_constituency)


 
So what you actually meant was that one constituency that you know off, and one borough may have had avid fellow Torey-voters for you to have submerged your shame among.
Pity you chose to say "east London" when you meant one pissant part of it, eh?



> Projecting my shame? Is that a Leslie Grantham reference?


 
Projection-the phenomenon where you accuse others of being what you secretly are.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> So what you actually meant was that one constituency that you know off, and one borough may have had avid fellow Torey-voters for you to have submerged your shame among.
> Pity you chose to say "east London" when you meant one pissant part of it, eh?
> 
> 
> ...


 
One constituency that I know of?  Not one that I lived in for 17 years?  Your blood pressure will get too high in a minute.

It must really gall people like you that Maggie is still revered in huge parts of the country


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> One constituency that I know of?  Not one that I lived in for 17 years?  Your blood pressure will get too high in a minute.
> 
> It must really gall people like you that Maggie is still revered in huge parts of the country


So is satan, fortunately by different people usually


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> So is satan, fortunately by different people usually


 
ha ha - I think it's one of Maggie's greatest achievements (apart from murdering the unions).  The left loves to snarl and swear and act like a spoilt child at the best of times but it seems to know no bounds with Maggie.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck me you're boring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> ha ha - I think it's one of Maggie's greatest achievements (apart from murdering the unions).  The left loves to snarl and swear and act like a spoilt child at the best of times but it seems to know no bounds with Maggie.


I bet you were unpopular at school


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 12, 2013)

Probably a milk monitor


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> ha ha - I think it's one of Maggie's greatest achievements (apart from murdering the unions)


 
6 million trade union members.
17 000 UKIP members.

Did anyone report his homophobic post earlier btw? If repeated rape-support didn't get him banned this surely would?


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> I bet you were unpopular at school


 
ha ha - I did play bridge - but then we all did


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 6 million trade union members.
> 17 000 UKIP members.
> 
> Did anyone report his homophobic post earlier btw? If repeated rape-support didn'e get him banned this surely would?


 
IQ of six million trade union members?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> IQ of six million trade union members?


About a hundred


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> ha ha - I did play bridge - but then we all did


 
Ever thought about chucking yourself off one? Ya posh cunt.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ever thought about chucking yourself off one? Ya posh cunt.


 
Good Lord - Im not posh at all


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 6 million trade union members.
> 17 000 UKIP members.
> 
> Did anyone report his homophobic post earlier btw? If repeated rape-support didn't get him banned this surely would?


 
If you think 'puff' is homophobic you must lead a very sensitive life


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Good Lord - Im not posh at all


 
Was the milkman?


----------



## chilango (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> If you think 'puff' is homophobic you must lead a very sensitive life



What did you mean by "wooly puffs" then?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

He knew exactly what it meant. The fucking crack head.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 12, 2013)

What is with this cunt? Why does this place tolerate this?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

When is the deadline for the charts? I dont know if I've been paid yet is all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2013)

So, all these people they're going to nick at Trafalger on Saturday on spurious grounds - I wonder what sort of bail conditions they'll be giving them? Pretty obvious there will be a 'stay away on Wednesday' clause, won't there?


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Good Lord - Im not posh at all


 
He's not posh but he is a very naughty boy isn't he? I just read through some of his contributions over the eight years he's been here doing his thing. Horrible stuff some of it. What does it take to get banned?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:
			
		

> When is the deadline for the charts? I dont know if I've been paid yet is all.



Years ago it was Thursday, but I think it's midnight Saturday now.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

Big news from the Daily Mail: 

Opera singer Katherine Jenkins has confirmed she will be attending Baroness Thatcher's funeral

“The Welsh star has been added to the growing list of celebrities . . . to pay their last respects to Britain's greatest peacetime prime minister.”

That "growing list of celebrities” in full: 

Jeremy Clarkson

Frederick Forsyth

Joan Collins 

Sir David Frost

Sir Trevor McDonald

Sir Tim Rice

June Whitfield 

Sir Terry Wogan

Dame Shirley Bassey

Lord and Lady Lloyd Webber

Anya Hindmarch

Truly an autograph collector’s paradise.

Strangely, Jim Davidson has not been invited for some reason.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

None of 'em short of a bob then?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's Deborah Orr, self-proclaimed 'diehard leftie' (who sent her kid to private school):

Thatcher the politician was a nightmare. But I salute Thatcher the woman



> For just as the left refuses to acknowledge the crucial importance of Thatcher's womanhood, it also refuses to acknowledge that in the 1970s it was the unions, not the Tories, who were eager to reduce the power of the state, and exercise power from their own fiefdoms instead. Britain at that time was more egalitarian than it had ever been before or since. Instead of building steadily on that happy position, the non-parliamentary politicians of the (seemingly) powerful unions carried on pushing too hard, too fast, creating the messy and unpredictable conditions that heralded their rout. The fact that this is still seen in some quarters as a contestable opinion, rather than a simple description of what actually happened, is in itself an indictment of the left's inability to respond to Thatcherism in the wider context that it helped to create. It prefers to remain ad hominem, to tramp the dirt down on the wicked witch. It's actually a bit pathetic.
> 
> I'll be on the streets to mark Thatcher's passing next Wednesday. I felt great happiness and relief at her demise as a national leader. But that was in 1990, 23 long years ago. When Thatcher is viewed as a politician, the great London event that has been made of her funeral doesn't make sense at all, and is a slap in the face of the democratic system. Only when Thatcher is viewed as a woman does she become absolutely unique, worthy of a singular, atypical, break-all-the-rules historical splash.
> 
> On Wednesday, I'll be saluting her as a woman: a woman who had to prove her dominance over the men in her party only to be used by them, then discarded; a woman who still draws the fire and the ire away from the hundreds in parliament who stood behind her policies, and the millions among the population who voted for her.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> None of 'em short of a bob then?


 
Certainly short of any discernible talent or credibility.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 12, 2013)

June Whitfield? Fucks sake. Never would have had her on the list.


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2013)

> _Instead of building steadily on that happy position, the non-parliamentary politicians of the (seemingly) powerful unions carried on pushing too hard, too fast, creating the messy and unpredictable conditions that heralded their rout._


Which they'd played no part in creating. Fucking hell.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> June Whitfield? Fucks sake. Never would have had her on the list.


 
Terry & June, a middle class Tory utopia.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

happie chappie said:
			
		

> Anya Hindmarch


Who the feck is Anya Hindmarch?


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Terry & June, a middle class Tory utopia.


 
Oh right that June Whitfield! Thought she was a 70s Laura Barnet.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Here's Deborah Orr, self-proclaimed 'diehard leftie' (who sent her kid to private school):
> 
> Thatcher the politician was a nightmare. But I salute Thatcher the woman


 
Fuck me.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

Just helped Ding Dong! on its way to the top of the charts


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> June Whitfield? Fucks sake. Never would have had her on the list.


The least funny of the two main characters in the chronically unfunny Terry and June.

Perhaps the most fitting tribute to Ms Whitfield’s comedic genius is the last line of the show’s Wikipedia entry:

“The BBC planned a feature-length film, entitled Terry and June - The Movie, but it was never made"


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Here's Deborah Orr, self-proclaimed 'diehard leftie' (who sent her kid to private school):
> 
> Thatcher the politician was a nightmare. But I salute Thatcher the woman


 
I'm struggling to think of anything to say to that which won't have Teuchter starting another thread about misogyny.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Back then the BBC had a spine!


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fuck me.


 
How journalism works:

Editor: Deborah, can you knock out 300 words of utter shite sharpish as I've got a few column inches to fill?

Deborah: Yes.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> That "growing list of celebrities” in full:
> 
> ...
> 
> Strangely, Jim Davidson has not been invited for some reason.


 
Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?

Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.

Any I've missed?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 12, 2013)

must admit, Red Ken is on fine form Thatcher bashing on have I got news for you


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?
> 
> Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.
> 
> Any I've missed?


The House of Saud.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?
> 
> Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.
> 
> Any I've missed?


 
Stephen Milligan

Apparently he was due to hand out the oranges at the wake but is sadly tied up.


----------



## JHE (Apr 12, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> must admit, Red Ken is on fine form Thatcher bashing on have I got news for you


 
Ah, yes, many of my fellow old gits remember his glory days leading the Greater London Council, opposite the Palace of Westminster, advertising the number of unemployed and opposing the government... The GLC was abolished as a result. Many people (quite rightly) saw this as proof of the government's bossy git tendency and its intolerance of local democracy.

This was all long before the craven 'Red Ken' threw in his lot with Qaradawi and decided to appeal to Muslim voters in London by sucking up to Sharia-mongers.


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?
> 
> Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.
> 
> Any I've missed?


The Shah.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 12, 2013)

Is she still dead?, fucking cretin, I hope she dies twice.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

keybored said:


> The Shah.


He was gone a month before she was elected.


----------



## keybored (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He was gone a month before she was elected.


Yeah, but she still visited him before then, and wanted the UK to offer him sanctuary.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

May have left Pol Pot off the invites too.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 12, 2013)

I say, ding dong!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Xmas card for gadaffi: "To the Leader of the Great First of September Revolution"


----------



## kenny g (Apr 12, 2013)

Ian Gow MP


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 12, 2013)

Just in case it hasn't already been posted...


----------



## sihhi (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He was gone a month before she was elected.


 
Made a special trip to his palace to visit him in April 1978.

1979:



> "He is an intensely controversial figure in Iran and we must consider our future with that country," Callaghan wrote in a note on the situation on February 19. "He will need to make interim arrangements." Within a few months, though, Thatcher was in Downing Street and voicing discontent about the situation. "The prime minister made it clear that she was deeply unhappy about the government's inability to offer sanctuary to a ruler who had, in her view, been a firm and helpful friend to the UK," a letter from Downing Street to the Foreign Office revealed on May 14.


 
Wants to have him and his family stay in Britain perhaps as a focus for revanchist movements


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Gold Meir: "I greatly admired her. I greatly admired her as a war leader. I greatly admired her tremendous courage. I greatly admired her as a pioneer. I greatly admired her as a great human being, warm, thoughtful, kind, for all her fellow citizens and for human kind in the world as a whole."

Mubarak/Vince Cable.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

How could I forget President Robert Gabriel Mugabe?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

68 page Thatcher tribute magazine in the Telegraph tmw. Really.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Ian Gow MP


 
and Airey Neave mp.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Fantastic Mark Steel article in the Indy:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...now-that-margaret-thatchers-dead-8568785.html


Damn site better than the tripe Bragg, Owen and co have come out with.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> How could I forget President Robert Gabriel Mugabe?


 
Oh - if we can include the living may I present Mr Harvey Proctor.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

Then there's Muhammad Hosni El Sayed Mubarak. Sadly unable to attend.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?
> 
> Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.
> 
> Any I've missed?


 
Ronald Reagan number one... Nurettin Ersin, Francois Mitterand, Menachem Begin, Yitzakh Rabin

Here Thatcher is with some friends in the back row 

I think Mobutu, Thatcher, Botha, Reagan:


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> must admit, Red Ken is on fine form Thatcher bashing on have I got news for you


 



			
				The BBC said:
			
		

> Not currently available on BBC iPlayer
> Series 45 Episode 2 of 9


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> He's not posh but he is a very naughty boy isn't he? I just read through some of his contributions over the eight years he's been here doing his thing. Horrible stuff some of it. What does it take to get banned?


 
how the fuck is ern banned and that cunt let get away with that shite


----------



## Wilson (Apr 12, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Big news from the Daily Mail:
> 
> Opera singer Katherine Jenkins has confirmed she will be attending Baroness Thatcher's funeral
> 
> ...


 
Reads like a list of cretins that the world would be better off without.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 68 page Thatcher tribute magazine in the Telegraph tmw. Really.


I'm looking forward to Wednesday's commemorative edition complete with a pull-out of the key moments in the Falklands War. 

We really need a puke smiley.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 12, 2013)

cfy


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

incredible.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)

enough of this bile please, post some pics of lady Thatcher with worthy celebrities -lets remember her in her prime


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Romany Blythe has just been interviewed on Sky News...


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Just in case it hasn't already been posted...




Who on earth is this guy?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Good Lord - Im not posh at all


No, you're obviously not posh. But you don't have to be posh to be a Tory - being a cunt qualifies you as well, and on those grounds, it's hard to see how you could be anything else.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Who on earth is this guy?


dimitri, obviously. dur.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Who on earth is this guy?


He's Dimitri. 
From Dimitri finds out.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?
> 
> Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.
> 
> Any I've missed?


Basically, this, then?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

treelover said:


> Who on earth is this guy?


He's an American anarchist blogger, Tad Bendix. He's a crony of that NYC Molly Crabapple celebranarchy scene.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>


 
Behan's had himself a holiday has he?


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 12, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>


 
If he looks a bit shell-shocked it's probably the effect of that dress.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

Telegraph is reporting that Thatch planned her own funeral right down to the hymns, so the very political 'falklands' theme is all her idea...


----------



## sihhi (Apr 12, 2013)

Guy in the background on right looks like a young Ron Paul from the 60s/70s - who is he?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Sense of guilt?
> 
> I grew up in east London. 90% of everyone I know (and still do ) votes Tory and certainly prefers Thatcher over the woolly puffs we have now. I think you're under estimating how popular Maggie remains to this day amongst Tories - they'd certainly poll more with a leader like that now.


To clear up any possible misunderstandings, could you define what is meant by a "puff" please?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

editor said:


> To clear up any possible misunderstandings, could you define what is meant by a "puff" please?


You might have to put a timer on it as he won't be coming back to answer for some time. That's how he does it each time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

or just do 'im. worthless.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You might have to put a timer on it as he won't be coming back to answer for some time. That's how he does it each time.


He's in the book.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Close enough for me:


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 12, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>


to be honest I think the dress is quite apt. It looks like she has been spunked on, like she did to Britain.

It is hideous though


----------



## thriller (Apr 12, 2013)

where do i download the witch is dead track so it get to  # 1. Not itunes. I dont like itunes.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> where do i download the witch is dead track so it get to # 1. Not itunes. I dont like itunes.


 
iTunes, Amazon...


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

amazon. hmv if they still have a site?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 12, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>


The Gruesome Twosome


----------



## sihhi (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Close enough for me:


 
Explain.... 

L - R Dennis, Nancy, Margaret, Ronald, Strom.






Who is the woman in yellow?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> where do i download the witch is dead track so it get to # 1. Not itunes. I dont like itunes.


♬ iTunes: http://bit.ly/dingdongitunes
♬ Amazon: http://bit.ly/dingdongamazon
play http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Downl...urce=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search


----------



## thriller (Apr 12, 2013)

which one is it? there is a few on amazon uk


----------



## thriller (Apr 12, 2013)

moochedit said:


> ♬ iTunes: http://bit.ly/dingdongitunes
> ♬ Amazon: http://bit.ly/dingdongamazon
> play http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Download-Track/4-/12969485/0/Ding-Dong-The-Witch-Is-Dead/ListingDetails.html?aid=12968913&searchstring=judy garland ding&searchsource=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search


 
nice one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> nice one.


 
no probs. got it from here..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2807687628/?fref=ts


----------



## thriller (Apr 12, 2013)

purchased! that's my bit done.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## coley (Apr 12, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>



Bit sad really. Never thought I would pity her.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> which one is it? there is a few on amazon uk


the one in my link is the one that is highest in the charts although i think another version is also selling. (edit - think you've sussed it now anyway)


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

Thatcher's 1981 state visit to Pakistan promising aid the Muhadjadeen in their war against the Soviets


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it going to get there? I dont want the tory song at no.1.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 12, 2013)

What's the tory song?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Is it going to get there? I dont want the tory song at no.1.


The Tory song was recorded and performed by a Left wing band called the Not Sensibles. It's pisstake. 

Mensch shoots herself in the foot (and not for the first time).


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

No way


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Is it going to get there? I dont want the tory song at no.1.


From what i've read the idiot tory's are buying bulk copy's so will probably get most of them disqualified. They only started today as well so i doubt they will catch up and as Butchers pointed out it's an anti-thatcher song anyway!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> No way


 
read the reviews on amazon. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Im-Love-With-Margaret-Thatcher/dp/B009LTV8TI/ref=zg_bs_digital-music-track_2


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

It was a satirical song indeed. Utterly hilarious work from Mensch. Did she just Google 'Thatcher love songs' and pick the first one without realising the subtext?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> What's the tory song?


"I'm in love with Margaret Thatcher" - what else?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> incredible.


Fuck you and fuck your _munchkin fury. _


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 12, 2013)

*The silly fuck's trying to piss on our chips.*



> *Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*51m​Interestingly, the rights to #*DingDong* are ultimately owned by...@*RupertMurdoch* . Smile! #*Thatcher*


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Seriously, the tories want to get a song about wanking over thatcher when she's on the telly to number one? What next, they campaign to get Peter Cook arguing why thatcher gives him the horn onto the national curriculum?


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The Tory song was recorded and performed by a Left wing band called the Not Sensibles. It's pisstake.
> 
> Mensch shoots herself in the foot (and not for the first time).


 
From http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21241791 :

"That news came as a surprise to band member Steven Hartley, who told the BBC News website the song had been conceived as a satirical swipe at the former Conservative leader."


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

_Oh Margaret Thatcher is so sexy She's the girl for you and me I go red when she's on the telly 'Cos I think she fancies me_

How did she not think, with those lyrics, it's not about masturbation or piss-take?


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2013)

Louise Mensch is beyond parody.


----------



## chilango (Apr 12, 2013)

2hats said:


> From http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21241791 :
> 
> "That news came as a surprise to band member Steven Hartley, who told the BBC News website the song had been conceived as a satirical swipe at the former Conservative leader."




Nice little windfall for the band.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2013)

There needs to be a band called Munchkin Fury


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

sun headline writers earning their money there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2013)

thatcher and saville on the front page I see


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit! This is too funny.


> *David Jones* ‏@*DavidJonesMP* =
> Never thought I'd enjoy punk rock so much #*GranthamStyle*


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There needs to be a band called Munchkin Fury


btw, don't google it on search with safe search off, a pic there looks decidedly child-pornish.


----------



## chilango (Apr 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There needs to be a band called Munchkin Fury



I recorded two songs under the name of "Midget Genocide" once.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

NVP said:


> Louise Mensch is beyond parody.


 
she's a big reason why i'm on twitter.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> *The silly fuck's trying to piss on our chips.*


 
Possibly deluded there (what's new?) as the rights would appear to be owned by Warner Brothers.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Holy shit! This is too funny.


innit. _#*GranthamStyle*_ ffs. it's your tosspot uncle pretending to like dubstep or something.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 12, 2013)

Just read this Mensch/Not Sensibles thing. I am crying with laughter as I type. Beyond parody. Fucking sweet


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> thatcher and saville on the front page I see


Sounds like some yuppie production company came up with a new concept for c4.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2013)

> Instead a five-second clip of the 51-second song will be aired as part of a Newsbeat report, Radio 1 controller Ben Cooper said.


 
it should be 51 seconds


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 12, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> *The silly fuck's trying to piss on our chips.*


I have been told that MGM sold the rights to Warner, Sam Raimi apparently confirmed this in the press guff for OZ the Great or something....


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 12, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> I have been told that MGM sold the rights to Warner, Sam Raimi apparently confirmed this in the press guff for OZ the Great or something....


 
LOL! Class! Mensch, fuck off!


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

> *Chris Heaton-Harris* ‏@*chhcalling*
> Go on, you know you want to...:
> iTunes: http://po.st/iDK1kK
> 
> ...


 
Another idiot Tory MP.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 12, 2013)

Went to work today, this afternoon there were a few people in the pub and people had started talking about it, but one older guy was quiet so I was quite quiet too, because you never know what people's politics are like, and I really like him so I didn't want to upset him. Anyway he's quite hard to understand but he just said something, can't remember what, and then he said "she broke my union", and that really upset me. I know a bit about the other stuff but I've never really known about the union breaking stuff. I need to find a good book on it really.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 12, 2013)

> The production team worked under the constraint of abiding by the stipulations set forth by Warner Bros., the legal owner of the rights to iconic elements of the1939 MGM film (via its Turner Entertainment division), including the ruby slippers worn by Judy Garland.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_the_Great_and_PowerfulEDITED cannot confirm the music rights atm.

Edited some more


> *Warner Bros*. owns the rights to the 1939 MGM movie, _The Wizard of Oz_, starring *Judy Garland*.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/warner-bros-wins-key-legal-208255

Zip on the sound track...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> The Tory song was recorded and performed by a Left wing band called the Not Sensibles. It's pisstake.
> 
> Mensch shoots herself in the foot (and not for the first time).



You mean they don't know it's a piss take? I thought they knew! The band's called the Not Sensibles! It was obvious at the time they were taking the piss. 

Fucking hell, these Tories are stupid.


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Seriously, the tories want to get a song about wanking over thatcher when she's on the telly to number one? What next, they campaign to get Peter Cook arguing why thatcher gives him the horn onto the national curriculum?


 
Menschkin Blurry at Maggie Hard Dong Song.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 12, 2013)

> *Guido Fawkes* ‏@*GuidoFawkes*
> OK @*LouiseMensch* I went #*GranthamStyle* for my Android phone and downloaded http://bit.ly/inlovewithmargarethatcheramazon …
> 
> fingers crossed...


 

LOL


----------



## fogbat (Apr 12, 2013)

NVP said:


> Louise Mensch is beyond parody.


Next up: beyond oxygen.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 13, 2013)

elbows said:


> Menschkin Blurry at Maggie Hard Dong Song.


 
"Thatcher was a well loved radio personality in her own right"on a thatcher tribute programme

*clip of derek and clive going on about how they want thatcher to come round and give them the horn*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

moochedit said:


> From what i've read the idiot tory's are buying bulk copy's so will probably get most of them disqualified. They only started today as well so i doubt they will catch up and as Butchers pointed out it's an anti-thatcher song anyway!


 proper fucking funny!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

moochedit said:


> read the reviews on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Im-Love-With-Margaret-Thatcher/dp/B009LTV8TI/ref=zg_bs_digital-music-track_2


and this!


----------



## rosecore (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*  1h
> @*theresecoffey* haha. We got the pro-Maggie song straight into the top 10 today as well. Great day on Twitter. #*GranthamStyle*





> *Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*  36m
> #*GranthamStyle* hits no. 7 - we have all tomorrow to get it even higher  #*ImInLoveWithMargaretThatcher*


 
Pure gold.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Is this a dream? Does the best selling paper in the country really lead on their weekend edition with _Munchkin Fury At Maggie Ding Dong Song? _How can i explain this to my foreign mates?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Have i the chronology of this week right?

*Monday* Thatcher dies.
*Friday* Munchkin Fury At Maggie Ding Dong Song.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2013)

would love to see their faces when this gets played on the radio on sunday....


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 13, 2013)

gratham style


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

#1 and #2 both thatcher hate songs. Genius.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> #1 and #2 both thatcher hate songs. Genius.


 
and elvis costelo tramp the dirt down and the ella fitzgerald version of ding dong should be in the top 40 somewhere.


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2013)

It appears the Not Sensibles have another song that might be up Mensch's street.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There needs to be a band called Munchkin Fury


Duo with Davey Arthur.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Only takes a couple of thousand in Ireland.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


>


You dancer


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

This does get a % of the sales no matter who owns the rights.



> Yip Harburg, lyricist of “The Wizard of Oz” film, would have been amused that “Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead” rose to the top of the charts when Margaret Thatcher died. W. S. Gilbert and George Bernard Shaw taught Yip Harburg, democratic socialist, sworn challenger of all tyranny against the people, that “humor is an act of courage” and dissent.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Louise Mensch        ✔ @LouiseMensch

No song should be banned by the BBC unless its lyrics are pre-watershed. Thatcher stood for freedom. She'd have hated #Leveson
 

That's your one banned then dumbo.


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe they will play one of the live versions


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is this a dream? Does the best selling paper in the country really lead on their weekend edition with _Munchkin Fury At Maggie Ding Dong Song? _How can i explain this to my foreign mates?


'look at these cunts. what the fuck?' should cover it.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 13, 2013)

editor said:


> To clear up any possible misunderstandings, could you define what is meant by a "puff" please?


 
someone that's a little bit woolly - like a whet as they were termed


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...filter-bbc---play-ding-dong-the-witch-is-dead


----------



## rosecore (Apr 13, 2013)

She's only been dead a few days, but Tories everywhere continue to wank over her corpse by buying a song that entertains such an idea.

Mensch was also claiming Murdoch had the rights to "Ding Dong" turns out it's actually Time Warner. The jokes continue.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Just to re-iterate the BBC's gutless line:

“The BBC finds this campaign distasteful but does not believe the record should be banned,” - so we've taken the decision to  refuse to play it instead of banning it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

why are they so thick with this stuff? 
or quit while they're behind on the song front at least


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 13, 2013)

> CON 28%, LAB 42%, LDEM 12%,


From yougov.
http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/blog/archives/7265
Its not that Labour are doing 'well' but that during the mourning and deification of Thatch the tories have taken a hit with 4 points opening up between them and labour since Sunday


> CON 30%, LAB 40%,


http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/blog/archives/7248

Perhaps its just noise, but its interesting that when they went full bore Imperial Funeral for her nibs and their polling took a tanking.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

Until this point the historical record of the aftermath of Thatcher's death is going to be that it was a farce for her. If the funeral isn't a rip-roaring success it's going to be a write-off. Let's hope they put a statue of her on the Fourth Plinth so that they end up having to guard it 24 hours a day or remove it. For eternity, her unpopularity will be recorded in a dozen different ways after all this.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> From yougov.
> http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/blog/archives/7265
> Its not that Labour are doing 'well' but that during the mourning and deification of Thatch the tories have taken a hit with 4 points opening up between them and labour since Sunday
> 
> ...


That was one from two days ago, new one has the gap down to 10. Lab still on 42% though. Basically nothing has changed.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> “*The BBC finds this campaign distasteful*


 
The beeb arn't taking a position there are they? i thought they were impartial!


----------



## fogbat (Apr 13, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> someone that's a little bit woolly - like a whet as they were termed


So a banning, yes?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That was one from two days ago, new one has the gap down to 10. Lab still on 42% though. Basically nothing has changed.


Well no "Thatcher bounce" is not as good as a "Thatcher slump" but still fits well with the idea she was not some kind of nationally loved treasure. The more her funeral is remember for the reaction rather than as some kind of national bonding sessions the happier Ill be.


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Close enough for me:


 
eh?


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> This does get a % of the sales no matter who owns the rights.


 
that's really great worth publicising, gonna Dl now...


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Only takes a couple of thousand in Ireland.


 
heres hoping

we got that pro argentinian anthem about Las Malvinas to no2 in 1982


----------



## Weller (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The Tory song was recorded and performed by a Left wing band called the Not Sensibles. It's pisstake.
> 
> Mensch shoots herself in the foot (and not for the first time).



Did she recommend buying it is there a link  

Oh how I wish we had had the internetz in the 80's


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 13, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> someone that's a little bit woolly - like a whet as they were termed


 
You spineless lying bastard. We know what you meant. At least have the guts to stand by it. Pathetic.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2013)

Weller said:


> Did she recommend buying it is there a link


 
yep.. 

https://twitter.com/LouiseMensch


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Have i the chronology of this week right?
> 
> *Monday* Thatcher dies.
> *Friday* Munchkin Fury At Maggie Ding Dong Song.


It's a beautiful legacy.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

2hats said:


>


"I'm sorry luv, you're just not my type"


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> "I'm sorry luv, you're just not my type"


But let me show you the fury of me Munchkin ding dong anyway.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it just me, or does she look really uncomfortable in that pic with Saville? It's almost as if she suspected. . . or knew.

Oh, and is it true that Queen Liz hated Thatch?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 13, 2013)

Let me check I've got this right.

First Louise Mensch starts a campaign to get a Thatcher pisstake song that talks about someone wanking over her image on the telly to number one. Then the Sun carries the front page headline 'Munchkin fury at Maggie ding dong song'.

I'm dreaming this aren't I? Must have been eating cheese before bed again.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Is it just me, or does she look really uncomfortable in that pic with Saville? It's almost as if she suspected. . . or knew.
> 
> Oh, and is it true that Queen Liz hated Thatch?


She's doing "oh, you!". No stern eyes there.

Why would Queen Liz hate someone who tried to take military honours from the Queen's services lol. (Edit, to clarify, wasn't there some controversy about Thatcher inadvertently taking salutes or summat post Falklands? Can't find it).  Aye, I think she couldn't stand her.


----------



## sptme (Apr 13, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Let me check I've got this right.
> 
> First Louise Mensch starts a campaign to get a Thatcher pisstake song that talks about someone wanking over her image on the telly to number one. Then the Sun carries the front page headline 'Munchkin fury at Maggie ding dong song'.
> 
> I'm dreaming this aren't I? Must have been eating cheese before bed again.


I'm finding it hard to tell whats satire and whats for real these days.
Is that really the Sun front page?
Is Mensch really that stupid?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 13, 2013)

Y'know this sort of thing really does make the Daily Mail and The Sun into even bigger jokes than they were. They aren't helping themselves at all with this kind of thing. It's almost like the left set a trap and they're walking into it.


----------



## Weller (Apr 13, 2013)

moochedit said:


> yep..
> 
> https://twitter.com/LouiseMensch


lol , you couldnt make this up I only suggested that to someone the other day as a possible better choice pisstake but only problem I suppose the rest of the world dont understand the  satire or Punk if it gets to number one and just see  I love Margret being played at least theres no confusion about what the witch is dead means anywhere 

This week has been great anyway


----------



## pesh (Apr 13, 2013)

2hats said:


>


Jesus, that is the stuff nightmares are made of.
its like a rapey Worzel Gummage finds a Thatcher mannequin.
oh well, nearly time to go party. have some funk 
https://soundcloud.com/stevenmoove/jimi-hendrix-move-ya-smoove


----------



## sptme (Apr 13, 2013)

Quoted from The Sun re "Ding Dong" vs "I'm in love with Margret thatcher" (not linking cos they're scum but i had to look it up just to see if it was real.)



> Dad-of-three Mike, of Burnley, Lancs,(lead singer of notsensibles ) who is now a nurse, said: “It was a satirical song — a leg-puller. We don’t want to celebrate someone’s death as such.
> “I’m extremely gutted by her death. *I have a tattoo of her in a very personal place.*”
> Guitarist Steve Hartley, 52, added: We want to knock “Ding, Dong! off the top spot. *We believe the Tories are buying multiple copies to help*.”
> The band’s song was at No 62 last night.


 
They are still taking the piss


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

is he a millwall fan?


----------



## sptme (Apr 13, 2013)

Are there any Millwall fans from Burnley?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

are their man u fans from Manchester?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 13, 2013)

arse threats from ageing wankers: 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 13, 2013)

milwall fans.such fucking arse bugles.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

that isn't real you know.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> someone that's a little bit woolly - like a whet as they were termed


Unfortunate that you both lack the courage to stand by your slur, and the creativity to wriggle out of it convincingly.


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

2hats said:


> Surely we should take a moment to recall those close friends who sadly couldn't make it?
> 
> Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile, Nicolae Ceaușescu, Captain General Augusto José Ramón Pinochet Ugarte, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, Major General Suharto, Saddam Hussein Abd al-Majid al-Tikriti, Pieter Willem Botha.
> 
> Any I've missed?


Loadsacunts.


> Followers of the late Chilean dictator Augusto Pinocher published two obituaries in the country’s leading newspaper expressing their condolences on the death of the former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, whom they describe as “an extraordinary stateswoman” and friend of Chile “in very difficult moments in recent history”
> 
> The two obituaries published in El Mercurio, one is signed by the President Pinochet Foundation and the second by the board from the foundation are full of praise for Lady Thatcher and extend their condolence to the Thatcher family and the British government and people.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

Weller said:


> Did she recommend buying it is there a link
> 
> Oh how I wish we had had the internetz in the 80's


I'm still PMSL over it. Even Delingpole fell for it. 



> For what it's worth I think the BBC has no business censoring the music charts – even if it involves a song as insensitively timed and crassly-chosen as Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead!
> a) we should do everything we can to discourage this idea the BBC has of itself as a branch of the Nanny State
> b) I think it's a good thing that those dancing on the grave of our greatest post war prime minister are properly exposed in all their vileness
> c) Relax
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

Apols if this has been posted. Check out this facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/360169907421522/

Here's a taste of what's being posted.




> ​
> *Matt Davies*
> *Bought it 10 times now. Ill be damned if I let a bunch of unwashed parasites smugly embarrass this country. I was taught to hate Thatcher growing up and yes I did have my milk stopped at school. As an adult though I have grown to realise what we had and the fact the spineless EU loving wonders forced her out, says it all to me. I went from having little, to doing well for myself and its because of Thatchers libertarian leaning, Brand of Natinalist Conservatism that this country recovered to give me that chance.*


 
Matt Davies is a little confused.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Fucking priceless  I had to reread through the last few pages of this thread just to be sure I wasn't still asleep & dreaming


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Matt Davies is a little confused.


 
Having his milk stopped at school obviously had a detrimental affect on his brain cells.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>


Has Liam just cum in his pants?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2013)

Even the Sun are taking the piss out of Maggie's death. Munchkin fury indeed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I'm still PMSL over it. Even Delingpole fell for it.


Are they still buying it? Even though the BBC story contains this:



> One Facebook group is seeking to boost sales of (I'm In Love With) Margaret Thatcher, a 1980 track by the punk band Notsensibles.
> 
> *That news came as a surprise to band member Steven Hartley*, who told the BBC News website *the song had been conceived as a satirical swipe at the former Conservative leader*.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21241791

Hartley nonetheless said it would be "great" if the song charted.

Indeed it would, Steven.  Indeed it would.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Are they still buying it? Even though the BBC story contains this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21241791
> 
> ...


The last post on that FB page was left 11 hours ago. I don't think Tories are smart enough to work out that the song is a satirical swipe at Thatch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

Louise is married to the manager of Metallica, so rather than pushing for this piss take song to be number one and making herself look even more of a mug she should have got the jupiter-sized egotistical wankers to do a pro thatch tune. They'd have done it as well. We all loved the black album but they really are the biggest arseholes in rock by a long way


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

i didn't love the black album. overproduced shiny mondeo-metal.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 13, 2013)

2hats said:


>


 
"Maggie - don't spit it out. You promised you'd swallow".


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Louise is married to the manager of Metallica, so rather than pushing for this piss take song to be number one and making herself look even more of a mug she should have got the jupiter-sized egotistical wankers to do a pro thatch tune. They'd have done it as well. We all loved the black album but they really are the biggest arseholes in rock by a long way


 
Dave Mustaine's a full on loonsquad Alex Jones loving libertarian he'd probably do it.



killer b said:


> i didn't love the black album. overproduced shiny mondeo-metal.


 
Cheddar cheese metal. Metal for people who like the idea of metal, but not all the noisy guitars and screaming and aggression, just as people who like the idea of cheese but don't like the taste of actual cheese eat cheddar instead. Like the old Harry Hill joke - "I like Later with Jools Holland, I just wish it was on a bit earlier, with a different presenter"


----------



## teqniq (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking priceless  I had to reread through the last few pages of this thread just to be sure I wasn't still asleep & dreaming


I have only realised this morning what was going on last night (late night on the beers).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2013)

Labour seem to be doing okay out of this tory farce. Those Munchkins have a lot to answer for. 

http://ukpollingreport.co.uk/


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

Gallowgate in Glasgow


----------



## 2hats (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Gallowgate in Glasgow


 
You have to admire the thoughtful choice of colour to match and complement the surroundings.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> One constituency that I know of? Not one that I lived in for 17 years? Your blood pressure will get too high in a minute.


 
Where does the difference between "one you know of" and "one you lived in" reside? Nowhere - there's no difference.
And don't worry about my blood pressure, it's 120/85 right down the line.



> It must really gall people like you that Maggie is still revered in huge parts of the country


 
What doesn't actually exist *can't* gall me.
You know, I've not yet come across any actual shrines or memorials to Thatcher, though, so by all means point out these places where she's revered.  I suspect they're few and far between.

Oh, and "huge parts"? Are you sure it's not your blood pressure that's dangerously high? You appear to be experiencing delusions, sometimes a consequence of a rapid shift upward of blood pressure.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 13, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> "Maggie - don't spit it out. You promised you'd swallow".


 
I can't get that bloody picture out of my head now.....*shakes fist*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Probably a milk monitor


 
Almost certainly a pant-wetting snitch and best-mate-of-the-class-bully. They usually end up Tories.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

or chronic masturbation


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> people who like the idea of cheese but don't like the taste of actual cheese eat cheddar instead.


 
That is grotesquely unfair. There are some superb cheddars. A good and well-kept artisan cheddar will always beat a supermarket continental cheese.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 6 million trade union members.
> 17 000 UKIP members.
> 
> Did anyone report his homophobic post earlier btw? If repeated rape-support didn't get him banned this surely would?


 
Broke my self-imposed post-reporting moratorium to do so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> IQ of six million trade union members?


 
About 30 million times yours.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 68 page Thatcher tribute magazine in the Telegraph tmw. Really.


 
Barclay and Barclay storing up favours with Conservative Central Office.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

lol

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201119174488559&set=vb.1445116537&type=2&theater


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Louise is married to the manager of Metallica, so rather than pushing for this piss take song to be number one and making herself look even more of a mug she should have got the jupiter-sized egotistical wankers to do a pro thatch tune. They'd have done it as well. We all loved the black album but they really are the biggest arseholes in rock by a long way


where are the proceeds going for the notsensibles song?- I have heard on the twitter that it is miner's charity- which would be excellent,if true, can't find any link to say it is going to a miner's charity


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Louise is married to the manager of Metallica, so rather than pushing for this piss take song to be number one and making herself look even more of a mug she should have got the jupiter-sized egotistical wankers to do a pro thatch tune. They'd have done it as well. We all loved the black album but they really are the biggest arseholes in rock by a long way


 
 Nice one. they could re-release "Call of Ktulu...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

sihhi said:


>


 
An unstoppable massive cunt is about to collide with an immovable massive cunt! Will there be a fundamental breakdown in the laws of physics because of this?


----------



## cantsin (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Gallowgate in Glasgow
> 
> View attachment 31357


 
hate to be boring, and sure it's been done on here....but isnt the 'bitch' stuff  a bit depressing on all sorts of levels ?  - it is just sexist crap, it' gives ammo to Tory wnkrs, liberals / fakey feminists etc = witch aint great tbh, but 'bitch' ? it's easily avoided


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


>


 
"You only fucked hundreds of children, padre. I fucked two whole generations of them!"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The Tory song was recorded and performed by a Left wing band called the Not Sensibles. It's pisstake.
> 
> Mensch shoots herself in the foot (and not for the first time).


 
You've only got to listen to it, to know it's satire, not praise!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Louise was obviously pissed when she googled last night.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Louise was obviously pissed when she googled last night.


 

ubermensch always struck me as more of freind to charles, but yes, must have been impaired.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

no it hasn't.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> no it hasn't.


 
Found it. Search failure.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

cantsin said:


> hate to be boring, and sure it's been done on here....but isnt the 'bitch' stuff a bit depressing on all sorts of levels ? - it is just sexist crap, it' gives ammo to Tory wnkrs, liberals / fakey feminists etc = witch aint great tbh, but 'bitch' ? it's easily avoided


it makes uncomfortable reading. but at least it shows it isn't just privilege checking left liberals and PC types that hated her. and i've frankly got better things to do with my time than contradict every off-colour remark about thatcher. like scratching my balls.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Louise Mensch ✔ @LouiseMensch
> 
> No song should be banned by the BBC unless its lyrics are pre-watershed. Thatcher stood for freedom. She'd have hated #Leveson
> 
> ...


 
I think the Great Dim One means post-watershed, doesn't she?

To think, the people of Corby had Mensch as their elected representative! What does that say about those who voted for her?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> someone that's a little bit woolly - like a whet as they were termed


 
As I read this post, the chorus of The Damned's fine tune "Liar" is playing in my head.


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

cantsin said:


> hate to be boring, and sure it's been done on here....but isnt the 'bitch' stuff a bit depressing on all sorts of levels ? - it is just sexist crap, it' gives ammo to Tory wnkrs, liberals / fakey feminists etc = witch aint great tbh, but 'bitch' ? it's easily avoided


I don't like it either but it reminded me that Pinochet used it to refer to Allende during the assault on the presidential palace - 'Kill the bitch and you destroy the litter' or thereabouts. So defo not sexist.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the past week has been a bit of a rude awakening for the tories. They seem to live in a world where the middle third of the UK is really conservatives at heart but Labour have been winning because of weak conservative leaders\the bbc\fake economic boom or some such nonsense. But the kick back against Thatchers deification has left them floundering. The football is the real kick in the balls for them. The sort of 'salt of the earth' (i.e. working class but with enough income to afford a season ticket) types they dream about, Pebble Dash Man, White van man, Essex man etc etc etc, and yet they cannot be trusted to give the Dear Leader one minutes worth of silence. 

They always assumed there was a huge reservoir of love for her and their core ideals. Instead they are finding that while most are not participating in the 'ding dong' type stuff, they are not able to raise much ire beyond their core tory heartlands for it. 

The whole process has been polarising not unifying and they are on the wrong side of the numbers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think the Great Dim One means post-watershed, doesn't she?
> 
> To think, the people of Corby had Mensch as their elected representative! What does that say about those who voted for her?


 

don't be dissing corby


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2013)

marty21 said:
			
		

> where are the proceeds going for the notsensibles song?- I have heard on the twitter that it is miner's charity- which would be excellent,if true, can't find any link to say it is going to a miner's charity



I'd be happy if it just goes to the songwriters.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> You spineless lying bastard. We know what you meant. At least have the guts to stand by it. Pathetic.


 
Hoow can he have guts? He's a right-winger. Only about 10% of 'em ever have the courage of their convictions when it comes down to it. Why do you think so many of them smell of piss?


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I'd be happy if it just goes to the songwriters.


 
Utopian, but fair.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> don't be dissing corby


 
I'm not, I'm dissing those denizens of Corby far enough removed from reality to have voted for la Bagshite.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

cesare said:


> She's doing "oh, you!". No stern eyes there.
> 
> Why would Queen Liz hate someone who tried to take military honours from the Queen's services lol. (Edit, to clarify, wasn't there some controversy about Thatcher inadvertently taking salutes or summat post Falklands? Can't find it). Aye, I think she couldn't stand her.


 
Wasn't inadvertant, whatever Thatcher's private office claimed afterward. Her protocol Johnnies would have made everything clear to her. She usurped the queen's role to take that salute. There were a lot of pissed off squaddies and brass at the time. Your oath is to the monarch and the nation, not to the Prime Minister. Thatcher taking the salute was an insult, to the military and the queen.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

sptme said:


> Is Mensch really that stupid?


 
There haven't been enough incidences in the media of her making a berk of herself in the last couple of years for you to not need to ask this?


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Thatcher taking the salute was an insult, to the military and the queen.


i'm all for insulting the queen tbf.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

The BBC's fudge has created another problem.

Either the script runs:

"And number N in the charts this week is this: [phono: 5s] 'ding-dong the wicked witch is dead'..."​ 
Or the announcer has to pronounce the dread title of the song. I have an image of someone sat in an empty studio practising saying it with a mixture of funereal gravitas and ironic audio quotation marks...

I'm hoping for this, and the clip to be the "really, most sincerely dead" bit


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

cantsin said:


> hate to be boring, and sure it's been done on here....but isnt the 'bitch' stuff  a bit depressing on all sorts of levels ?  - it is just sexist crap, it' gives ammo to Tory wnkrs, liberals / fakey feminists etc = witch aint great tbh, but 'bitch' ? it's easily avoided


Whilst I completely see where you're coming from, I also feel that calling an unpopular female public figure a women-specific insult ranks fairly far down on my list of shit women have to struggle against.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 13, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> I think the past week has been a bit of a rude awakening for the tories. They seem to live in a world where the middle third of the UK is really conservatives at heart but Labour have been winning because of weak conservative leaders\the bbc\fake economic boom or some such nonsense. But the kick back against Thatchers deification has left them floundering. The football is the real kick in the balls for them. The sort of 'salt of the earth' (i.e. working class but with enough income to afford a season ticket) types they dream about, Pebble Dash Man, White van man, Essex man etc etc etc, and yet they cannot be trusted to give the Dear Leader one minutes worth of silence.
> 
> They always assumed there was a huge reservoir of love for her and their core ideals. Instead they are finding that while most are not participating in the 'ding dong' type stuff, they are not able to raise much ire beyond their core tory heartlands for it.
> 
> The whole process has been polarising not unifying and they are on the wrong side of the numbers.


 
This is what I'm (optimistically) thinking. My Facebook feed tends to confirm that the Thatcher fans are frankly astonished by the strength of the negative reaction. (I have a lot of school peers from the 80's and early 90's on Facebook, who I haven't ever seen socially since leaving school. All public school boys).

It's all fallen back to raging against the lack of "respect" for the family, etc. On the fundamental ideological/political points, they have fallen silent. For now...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 13, 2013)

copliker said:


> Loadsacunts.


 
From the comments:



> David Cameron is the illegitimate son of Agusto Pinochet and Carol Thatcher . In 1982 , Carol was sent by her mother as an emissary to Pinochet .They became lovers and David was born in London 9 months later . At the christening , Saddam Hussein and Suharto were god fathers . every dictator alive at the time was there , and Britain gave them guns as souveniers . Not pistols mind , nuclear weapons and sarin gas .
> Then they sat down to a meal of downtrodden poor people spiced with garlic .
> After a ceremonial burning of an argentine flag in the middle of a pentagram , they all retired to watch re-runs of the footage of Major Bill Dawson saying ” 'I can confirm that white flags are flying over Stanley, the Argentines have surrendered - Bloody marvellous'.
> The islands are actually going to be renamed the Islas Pinochet , in recognition of his help in 1982 .


 
LOL 

I recognise that style of punctuation - is that you Casually Red?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not, I'm dissing those denizens of Corby far enough removed from reality to have voted for la Bagshite.



Sadly, her walking away from that seat has denied us a Portillo moment in 2015.

Still, there will probably be a fair few of those to enjoy (before the reality check of a shit Labour government takes over). Clegg's defeat will probably be the most cathartic.


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2013/apr/13/margaret-thatcher-protests-cuts-live

live updates, I don't think the protest tonight is going to be as epic as is hyped by the media..


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 13, 2013)

I've kept a cool head all week and barely listened to any MSM, glanced at some threads. It's waning now. I'm on a politics page on Faceache which is populated quite evenly on one hand by centre to leftists who are generally reasonable. On the other hand it's a virtual festival of ignorance and hateblame. The Thatch droolers keep banging on and on and on about "standing up to foreigners" and not one of them has answered my perfectly reasonable question regarding what it says about a person that she was a loyal friend to a man who had supporters of democracy raped with dogs.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 13, 2013)

Margaret Thatcher the tax snatcher? Mystery of her £6m house with links to THREE tax havens



> Margaret Thatcher’s £6m London townhouse is owned by a mysterious company with links to THREE notorious tax havens.
> 
> Financial experts said it could have been a scheme which would help her estate avoid millions of pounds in inheritance tax.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8115 (Apr 13, 2013)

£10m funeral?


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2013)

treelover said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2013/apr/13/margaret-thatcher-protests-cuts-live
> 
> live updates, I don't think the protest tonight is going to be as epic as is hyped by the media..


I don't either, largely cos it's a party not a protest


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Whilst I completely see where you're coming from, I also feel that calling an unpopular female public figure a women-specific insult ranks fairly far down on my list of shit women have to struggle against.



For me the word 'Bitch' has a Jackie Collins tough woman thing going on, Thatcher doesn't deserve that title.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Have i the chronology of this week right?
> 
> *Monday* Thatcher dies.
> *Friday* Munchkin Fury At Maggie Ding Dong Song.


I am still laughing _like a drain_ at this post the next day. Sterling work.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> it makes uncomfortable reading. but at least it shows it isn't just privilege checking left liberals and PC types that hated her. and i've frankly got better things to do with my time than contradict every off-colour remark about thatcher. like scratching my balls.


 
agreed on all points, but just dont enjoy the likes of Grace Dent, a working class woman (turned meejah lovey, yes , but no "left liberal and PC type " ) , getting turned off by the uneccessary surface level misogynism. No biggy in the grand scale, ofc.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

Mensch continues to delude herself.



> *Louise Mensch* ‏@*LouiseMensch*
> 55m​It's so funny watching lefties pleading #*ImInLoveWithMargaretThatcher* is satire - because #*DingDong* was actually ABOUT her. #*AllInTheTitle*


 
She's joined by the self-styled "UK's #3 libertarian blogger". 3rd is nowhere, you chinless wonder.



> *Mark Wallace* ‏@*wallaceme*
> 3m​@*tweeter_anita* that anti-Thatcher forces who could once bring the UK its knees are reduced to buying a song sums up the scale of her victory


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

cantsin said:


> agreed on all points, but just dont enjoy the likes of Grace Dent, a working class woman (turned meejah lovey, yes , but no "left liberal and PC type " ) , getting turned off by the uneccessary surface level misogynism. No biggy in the grand scale, ofc.


Biatch would be better? 

What up biatch.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 13, 2013)

Time spent on parliamentary tributes to Churchill: 45 minutes.

Time spent on parliamentary eulogies to Thatcher: 7.5 hours. Plus the cost of specially recalling MPs...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Mensch continues to delude herself.


Anyone pointed her towards what band member Steven Hartley told the BBC?

That he was surprised Tories were buying it, and that the song had been conceived as a satirical swipe at the former Conservative leader. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21241791

Or is it funny watching him say that, too?  I mean, _I_ think it is, but does she?


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wasn't inadvertant, whatever Thatcher's private office claimed afterward. Her protocol Johnnies would have made everything clear to her. She usurped the queen's role to take that salute. There were a lot of pissed off squaddies and brass at the time. Your oath is to the monarch and the nation, not to the Prime Minister. Thatcher taking the salute was an insult, to the military and the queen.


Ta VP! I looked everywhere on google and couldn't find any references to it, I thought my memory was playing tricks on me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not, I'm dissing those denizens of Corby far enough removed from reality to have voted for la Bagshite.


 
fair enough. It can't have swung solely on the rural blimp vote so there must be a good chunk of working class tories in corby. Stockholm


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

_*Mark Wallace* ‏@*wallaceme*_
_3m_
_@*tweeter_anita*__that anti-Thatcher forces who could once bring the UK its knees are reduced to buying a song sums up the scale of her victory_[/QUOTE]


Maybe wallace, maybe not, but either way, this is still a picture with you in it and always will be. Whose winning now then?







[/quote]


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2013)

cesare said:


> Ta VP! I looked everywhere on google and couldn't find any references to it, I thought my memory was playing tricks on me.


 
A lot of the Bufton-Tufton end of the Tory media don't mention it, because they *know* it was "bad form", and even Tony the grinning shitlump never did anything *that* egregiously self-regarding.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> A lot of the Bufton-Tufton end of the Tory media don't mention it, because they *know* it was "bad form", and even Tony the grinning shitlump never did anything *that* egregiously self-regarding.


It was a coincidence that Idris asked that question about the relationship with Liz cos we'd been discussing it earlier. "Taking fucking liberties" was how it was perceived at the time, adding to the unrest/anti.

Edit: not surprising it's been so completely buried. Wish I could find some coverage.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

> Jenny Haston ‏@avengemydeath
> 22m
> Brilliant moment in george square where someone tries to set fire to a cardboard #Thatcher and two police rush over to stamp on her face.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

Another one from Leith


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 13, 2013)

copliker said:


> I don't like it either but it reminded me that Pinochet used it to refer to Allende during the assault on the presidential palace - 'Kill the bitch and you destroy the litter' or thereabouts. So defo not sexist.


 
Maybe, but there would have been an element of machismo involved in referring to Allende as a "bitch".


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Maybe, but there would have been an element of machismo involved in referring to Allende as a "bitch".


/seriouscat




butchersapron said:


> _*Mark Wallace* ‏@*wallaceme*_
> _3m_
> _@*tweeter_anita*__that anti-Thatcher forces who could once bring the UK its knees are reduced to buying a song sums up the scale of her victory_
> 
> ...


 
He should be getting his affairs in order, not pissing about on twitter.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Anyone pointed her towards what band member Steven Hartley told the BBC?
> 
> That he was surprised Tories were buying it, and that the song had been conceived as a satirical swipe at the former Conservative leader.
> 
> ...


She's put her fingers in her ears, I think. I know it's been said before, but fuck me, she's dumb.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 13, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has posted this interview with Chris Knight that was on ITV


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

"It's a catchy tune."


----------



## J Ed (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2013/apr/13/margaret-thatcher-protests-cuts-live



> Emma Cowing also reports via twitter that police in George Square, Glasgow confiscated the burning effigy of Margaret Thatcher after the Union flag attached to it also began to burn. Without an effigy to burn the protesters did a conga and chanted "Maggie maggie maggie, dead dead dead"


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone seen this? 
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...evolutionary/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1




> A radical film about a radical woman.
> *Martin Durkin's controversial thesis is that Margaret Thatcher was a working class revolutionary.*



A what?


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this interview with Chris Knight that was on ITV


christ, he's such an embarassing arsehole.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Anyone seen this?
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...evolutionary/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1
> 
> 
> ...


 
Martin fucking RCP Durkin


----------



## J Ed (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Anyone seen this?
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...evolutionary/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1
> 
> 
> ...


 
Spiked/LM are a very dangerous cult.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Spiked/LM are a very dangerous cult.


They are, indeed. I had loads of encounters with them when they were the RCP in the 80s.


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Spiked/LM are a very dangerous cult.


they're not dangerous, they're just fucking irritating right-wing media whores


----------



## J Ed (Apr 13, 2013)

belboid said:


> they're not dangerous, they're just fucking irritating right-wing media whores


 
I'm not so sure, I think groups like this are useful for redirecting criticism of neoliberalism into a political ideology which pushes for more neoliberalism, this hasn't been pushed as much here as it has in America but it's coming...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 13, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> So, all these people they're going to nick at Trafalger on Saturday on spurious grounds - I wonder what sort of bail conditions they'll be giving them? Pretty obvious there will be a 'stay away on Wednesday' clause, won't there?


someone who got nicked last Monday is banned from central London until the 18th in his bail conditions


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I'm not so sure, I think groups like this are useful for redirecting criticism of neoliberalism into a political ideology which pushes for more neoliberalism, this hasn't been pushed as much here as it has in America but it's coming...


 

its a totally different culture, common language and history aside. It won't, hasn't, have the same traction here. imo etc


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I'm not so sure, I think groups like this are useful for redirecting criticism of neoliberalism into a political ideology which pushes for more neoliberalism, this hasn't been pushed as much here as it has in America but it's coming...


I'm not convinced. No one pays them any attention, really, and when they get heard at all, they, overwhelmingly, just sound barking.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> its a totally different culture, common language and history aside. It won't, hasn't, have the same traction here. imo etc


 
I'm not so sure, Murdoch is cosying up to UKIP, I can see them fulfilling a similar ostensibly 'libertarian' but in reality populist right role here with Murdoch press backing as the Tea Party with Murdoch's backing did in the US.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm not convinced. No one pays them any attention, really, and when they get heard at all, they, overwhelmingly, just sound barking.


Not that I think it means a massive audience, but isn't that Clare what's her face forever on the BBC? Doing their bit for the cuntocracy at least.


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2013)

JimW said:


> Not that I think it means a massive audience, but isn't that Clare what's her face forever on the BBC? Doing their bit for the cuntocracy at least.


I think she is fucking the producer of Moral Maze. No other reason she can get on so often - its certainly not due to her having anything interesting to say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

moral maze could be vastly improved by a minator that kills them all


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2013)

makes me jump for the off switch even quicker than You & Yours


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

powerful image, for the lost dead of Birkenhead and beyond, may they RIP...


----------



## J Ed (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought Tories liked civil liberties?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Not when those pesky anarcho-stoodents marched in 2011


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2013)

^ From 2010 student protests or something, not new.


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

Comres poll for Daily Mirror, 41% Thatcher not greatest PM

no poll bounce for Tories...


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 13, 2013)

pesh said:


> Rapey Worzel Gummage


 
Didn't he play bass on Munchkin Fury's second album?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 13, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Spiked/LM are a very dangerous cult.


 
The Branch Davidians at Waco were given that title and it turned out that the Bureau of Alcohol Arms and Tobacco took that "honour".





Spiked/LM are little kiddies (didn't the ATF burn little kiddies alive?) in comparison. Spiked/LM don't own tanks either.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 13, 2013)

I found them pretty boring, but in no way "dangerous".


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)

x ten million

pinochet makes my blood boil


----------



## rosecore (Apr 13, 2013)

> Plans are well under way for a combined library, museum and training centre in London to be a permanent memorial to the former prime minister, whose funeral will be held at St Paul’s Cathedral on Wednesday.
> 
> The Margaret Thatcher Library, whose backers aim to raise £15 million in private funds to endow it for generations to come, is supported by at least three Cabinet ministers as well as key political lieutenants of Baroness Thatcher.
> 
> The project, without precedent in British politics, will be based on the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library and Museum in California, to reinforce what was the most powerful international political partnership of the Cold War era.


Oh no..


> The Thatcher Library will run training courses to educate the next generation of politicians in her core beliefs of low taxation, support for the individual over the state and the primacy of the free market.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ns-to-build-museum-as-permanent-memorial.html
Oh God, noooo.....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Oh no..
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ns-to-build-museum-as-permanent-memorial.html
> Oh God, noooo.....


 
no


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

To just go back to the supposedly pro-tory song, it gets even better, the band started the campaign themselves - so the tories have both been trolled and also trolled themselves


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 13, 2013)

I got some appropriate shoes for the funeral:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Make of this what you will - http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-04-13/police-millwall-fans-throwing-urine-at-thatcher-protests/


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> I got some appropriate shoes for the funeral:


 
Don't forget your cat.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 13, 2013)

Just back from Trafalger Sq lovely night, lovely experience. Andysays owes me cans. but good night.


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

Been waiting for the front pages of the Sunday papers. The Times went with this copy of their cover from 1980.

2013:






1980


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

Thatcher would not have been able to wear full plate armour. History fail

I doubt she'd have the stamina to carry chain and leathers either


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2013)

very appropriate headlines as well "NHS watchdog put care last" "G4S staff to help solve murders" thatch would be proud


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> very appropriate headlines as well "NHS watchdog put care last" *"G4S staff to help solve murders*" thatch would be proud


 

fat fucking wannabes who would be better off with an icepick to the brain

I really, really don't like g4s


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

seriously while I have zero respect for most OB you have to acknowledge the theiftaker skillset of a man who will find a dead person and then just grindingly pursue that dead mans life untill he eventually finds the person who done that murder. Thats a man doing a job of work.

outsourcing shit to g4s is like deciding glitter is equipped to oversee your eastern operations


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 14, 2013)

on the plus side if theres someone youve a grudge against now might be a good time to serve  the cold dish of revenge. Chances are now you wont get caught , and even if they survive theyll probably not make it out of hospital either.

Theres always a silver lining if you just apply yourself and take the optimistic view.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> on the plus side if theres someone youve a grudge against now might be a good time to serve the cold dish of revenge. Chances are now you wont get caught , and even if they survive theyll probably not make it out of hospital either.
> 
> Theres always a silver lining if you just apply yourself and take the optimistic view.


 
its like doing a shooting on guy fawkes night.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 14, 2013)

or flinging shite at Mark Oaten. Chances of being held responsible verging on negligible.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 14, 2013)

Firky said:


>


 
Hmm, I wonder where they got that idea from?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 14, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Big news from the Daily Mail:
> 
> 
> That "growing list of celebrities” in full:
> ...



So an M40 bridge would be best for a  'Maggots! Maggots! Maggots! - In! In! In!' banner then, yes?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 14, 2013)

Running around Perth singing 'Maggies Dead Maggies Dead. Justice for the '96' and the police agreed with us surreal buzz!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

The Scottish Tories are getting their knickers in a knot because the Greens have _deliberately_ tabled a debate on Thatcher's legacy for the day of the funeral

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22135316



> Scottish Greens leader Patrick Harvie said: "Margaret Thatcher has died, but the tragedy for huge numbers of people is that Thatcherism as an ideology still lives.
> "We aim to encourage honest consideration of the legacy of Thatcherism, the core elements of which - competition and selfishness - continue to affect our society and our economy.
> "Despite her efforts to undermine Scotland's shared values and public services, it is important to assert that our society still exists."


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Just back from Trafalger Sq lovely night, lovely experience. *Andysays owes me cans*. but good night.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 14, 2013)

andysays said:


>


 
Sorry was drunk and confused wrong andy, Sorry.


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Sorry was drunk and confused wrong andy, Sorry.


 
No problem! I didn't make it in the end, but I'll happily stand you a drink should we ever meet. Glad to hear you had a good one.

I myself will be having a symbolic third of a pint of milk when it's all over on Wednesday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> Been waiting for the front pages of the Sunday papers. The Times went with this copy of their cover from 1980.
> 
> 2013:
> 
> ...


i like the way they're putting a noose over her


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i like the way they're putting a noose over her


 
I think you may be missing the religious symbolism there (and maybe a Joan of Arc ref?)...

BTW, who's that down the bottom next to Heseltine?


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hmm, I wonder where they got that idea from?


 
Yep, there's a whiff of sovietism to it too.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

Semi-final of the Scottish Cup's just started and Hampden was ringing to the sound of 'We're having a party when Thatcher dies' as soon as the whistle blew


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Anyone seen this?
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...evolutionary/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a Martin Durkin film. That means at least an hour of "wow, I'm oh-so-controversial" muppetism masquerading as "radical" commentary.
Fuck but the RCP are the cult that keep on giving, even when no-one wants them to.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> they're not dangerous, they're just fucking irritating right-wing media whores


 
You're just jealous because you didn't get to fuck Furedi.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're just jealous because you didn't get to fuck Furedi.


 
There is someone who hasn't?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> moral maze could be vastly improved by a minator that kills them all


 
Perhaps Michael Ayrton's Arkville Minotaur could be made animate, and sicced on Fox, Phillips _et al_?






The lad looks a bit hungry., IMO.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I thought Tories liked civil liberties?


 
They like civil liberties for *them*, not for all.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's a Martin Durkin film. That means at least an hour of "wow, I'm oh-so-controversial" muppetism masquerading as "radical" commentary.
> Fuck but the RCP are the cult that keep on giving, even when no-one wants them to.


I'm so glad I missed it. I was out with Froggy, Steathers and Belushi last night. If I'd have seen it, I don't think the telly would have survived the onslaught from my size 9's.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Oh no..
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ns-to-build-museum-as-permanent-memorial.html
> Oh God, noooo.....


 
I think it's damn nice of these egotistical rightwing fuckbags to build a nice target for every group of pro-social welfare demonstrators for generations to come, to smash up.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think it's damn nice of these egotistical rightwing fuckbags to build a nice target for every group of pro-social welfare demonstrators for generations to come, to smash up.


 
As long as its private they can do what they want and 15 million is hardly going to build The Louvre is it? One penny of state money and I'd be furious. It'll be a shit little piece of nothing on that budget.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

Hebden Bridge


----------



## 2hats (Apr 14, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Oh no..
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ns-to-build-museum-as-permanent-memorial.html


 
Do you think the architects will be pragmatic and build a set of public toilets just outside the building?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

Favelado said:


> As long as its private they can do what they want and 15 million is hardly going to build The Louvre is it? One penny of state money and I'd be furious. It'll be a shit little piece of nothing on that budget.


 
TBF, it only need be a shopfront in order to represent the principles it's seeking to perpetuate. It's how it uses any money in pursuit of that end that's meaningful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 14, 2013)

2hats said:


> Do you think the architects will be pragmatic and build a set of public toilets just outside the building?


 
Do architects do pragmatic design anymore?


----------



## maomao (Apr 14, 2013)

2hats said:


> Do you think the architects will be pragmatic and build a set of public toilets just outside the building?


I don't think they'd see much use.


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2013)

> Margaret Thatcher 'gave her approval' to her son Mark's failed coup attempt in Equatorial Guinea
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/14/thatcher-knew-of-equatorial-giunea-coup-attempt


 

So much for the 'feeble minded' old woman, to the end.....


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2013)

> It is claimed that Thatcher likened the need for radical change in the oil-rich Equatorial Guinea to the way London's Docklands had been redeveloped during the 1980s.
> *She is also alleged to have encouraged Mann to talk to a group seeking to overthrow the then president of Venezuela, Hugo Chávez*, with the words: "We must always look after our friends, Simon … as I'm sure you know.


 

good grief...

update, this is according to the yet unpublished memoirs of Simon Mann, may be bollocks..


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 14, 2013)

treelover said:


> So much for the 'feeble minded' old woman, to the end.....


The "feeble old lady" line is another great example of how myth is created.

Funnily enough, people said the same thing about Rudolf Hess when he was in Spandau. He was still a Nazi.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2013)

treelover said:


> So much for the 'feeble minded' old woman, to the end.....


she probably went 'how nice for you denis, don't forget to take a scarf'


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 31388


 
'Sfunny, I scrolled backwards up the page and somewhere about her knees, I thought "Hebden Bridge"


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2013)

"up there with the creationist museum"

on the Us style Thatcher Centre... from CIF


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

Not seen this here:



> From the "i'm in love with margaret Thatcher" fb page.we give you "Thatcher youth" #dingdong thanks to @bobawilson


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

Avery Hubbard, you're a dickhead


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> Not seen this here:


all of us being the children of baroness thatcher? 

reminds me of shub-niggurath, the black goat of the woods with a thousand young





margaret thatcher recently


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2013)

bandwidth buster that...


----------



## Red Storm (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> Not seen this here:


 
Why has he got the gay equality profile pic if he's dedicated to continuum of Thatcherism


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

The Tory campaign to promote the I love maggie song to scupper ding dong fails miserably. No 35. Played in full by bbc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2013)

Thatcher Jugend


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The Tory campaign to promote the I love maggie song to scupper ding dong fails miserably. No 35. Played in full by bbc.


 
Eh? The Munchkins are #10 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

A few from Celtic fans at Hampden today


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Thatcher Jugend


 
Reetdachdeckerjugend, wahrscheinlich...


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> Eh? The Munchkins are #10 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles


 
That is presently showing the midweek chart update from Wednesday, its not this weeks top 40.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> Eh? The Munchkins are #10 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles


He means the 'tory' one only got to #35


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2013)

that is from wednesday
e2a to laptop


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He means the 'tory' one only got to #35


 
Not in the top 40 on that list... are we into sub-genre territory?


"Satirical singles longer than 57 seconds"?


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

ddraig said:


> that is from wednesday


 
D'oh!

Bloody BBC. Pay my licence... etc

Ah. Oh, well.


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2013)

This weeks chart appears one track at a time on this page:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/singles

There is also the commercial version of the chart 'Vodafone Big Top 40':

http://www.bigtop40.com/chart/


----------



## maomao (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> Eh? The Munchkins are #10 at http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/chart/update/singles


They probably found some way to fiddle it. Looking at those charts just made me really really old.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 14, 2013)

https://twitter.com/TheLadBible/status/323441318841970689/photo/1/large


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2013)

that is freaky! and nsfw


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2013)

Ding Dong was at number 9 on the shitty Vodafone chart, which is based only on itunes. They did the same thing as the BBC said they will do, a crappy news item with a few inoffensive seconds of the track. Mentioned the facebook campaign as if it disgustingly subverted the chart.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

isn't this whole banning \ playing limited amounts of the song just giving it more promotion ?

they should have just carried on as per usual IMO


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> isn't this whole banning \ playing limited amounts of the song just giving it more promotion ?
> 
> they should have just carried on as per usual IMO


 
That's exactly what Jack of Kent Tweeted.

What it ignores is that so to do would be outright defiance of the _Daily Heil_.

And Hell hath no fury like a Rothermere spurned...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Im not jack from Kent tho lol,
I think the censorship even after her death is disgusting, why would we worry about her family when she never worried about ours ? and don't get me started about her 'fun'eral


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2013)

I liked the News Quiz quoted headline "The Iron Lady - Rust in Peace".


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 14, 2013)

'The Lady is for burning.'


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)

Its going to be either one or two. Pinks at three.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

yep sitting here listening to the charts for the first time in about 26 years..


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Its going to be either one or two. Pinks at three.


and with a really shit song


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

eta got it wrong


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 14, 2013)

Number 2


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, number 2. Poor show.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

doh , gutted spoke too soon


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2013)

god, this is so embarassing.  It's a fucking chart show, if you refuse to play, just fucking refuse, dont play a shit pseudo-news item that is actually longer than the record.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> eta , spoken too soon


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 14, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> yep sitting here listening to the charts for the first time in about 26 years..


 
Pretty sure this is a first for me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

I wonder if it really did get to number one, but they just couldn't bring themselves to admit it, number 1 is fucking shit too


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> I wonder if it really did get to number one, but they just couldn't bring themselves to admit it, number 1 is fucking shit too


 
There is certainly a precedent for that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2013)

its about as conspiratorial as I get these days..


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)

Trolled by a tune from the wizard of oz. 

Its worthwhile because everyone it taking a silly pisstake so seriously.

Edited its effectively asking the great and the good their opinions on Can I haz cheeseburger.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

What did the spoken bit say then?


----------



## 2hats (Apr 14, 2013)

So the historical narrative will record the censoring of the track as an apt and fitting epitaph to Thatcher, her ideas and ilk.

Though they did play the precise words "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead".


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What did the spoken bit say then?


 
Lots of BBC "balance", or at least thesis and antithesis. "Some people believe that Margaret Thatcher ate babies and attacked the poor with her flying monkeys. Others feel that she saved Britain from socialist collapse. Many people felt that playing the song would have been disrespectful. Others said that . . ", and so on.


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What did the spoken bit say then?


 
they had definitely put a lot of thought into every word, to get it "balanced".

explained that there had been a campaign to get this song into charts after her death since 2007 (is that correct?)

said Thatcher was politically divisive, made lots of people unemployed and some people believed she didn't care about the poor. but she created economic growth (something like that) bla bla bla.

it had obviously been run passed the most senior BBC management.

tone overall similar to usual R1 newsbeat stuff.

they rounded off with "what you've been telling us" with quotes from two south east england girls "the parties weren't very nice but this is just fun i don't see the problem" and a critical opinion from the other saying it was distaseful.

[quotation marks used for clarity - they're not accurate quotes.]


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)

Police are going to allow people to turn their backs to the coffin as it passes.

Thank you very much your lordships.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2013)

Are they allowing people to drop their trousers?


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

How about hijacking the gun carriage and charging for the Thames?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2013)

How about a little jig?


----------



## 8115 (Apr 14, 2013)

where to said:


> tone overall similar to usual R1 newsbeat stuff.


 
Newsbeat is the worst news ever. It makes Newsround look good.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)

two sheds said:


> Are they allowing people to drop their trousers?


I think Maggies pal that did that with the dead has passed away.....


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2013)

where to said:


> they had definitely put a lot of thought into every word, to get it "balanced".
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


and that is there idea of 'balance.'  90% of people on the Radio Times poll said they should play it, so they find one adamant opponent and one who thinks it okay (not that they bought it).  It also was preceded by them saying people argued that they should play it because, and only because, 'Mrs Thatcher believed in freedom.'  Where were the people who said 'I bought it, cos I hated her,' in any other instance their presence would have been required to display any kind of balance.

All to save the feelings of a racist and an arms dealing crook who weren't listening anyway.  Shameful behaviour.


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What did the spoken bit say then?


 
Despite the BBC attempting to manage the situation and say exactly what we could have predicted in the news piece, in some ways it was actually more effective than playing the full song.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 14, 2013)

A





ferrelhadley said:


> Police are going to allow people to turn their backs to the coffin as it passes.
> 
> Thank you very much your lordships.


 

Woe betide you if you limp, hop or skip. New emergency powers are being enacted as I write. They intend them to be permanent. People with wooden or plastic legs will require a permanent pass card and if required will need to show their prosthetic.

And they wonder why the police are despised.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)

elbows said:


> in some ways it was actually more effective than playing the full song.


The shuffling embarrassment of the establishment and the draining of credibility of the BBC's impartiality have been just bloody tremendous. 

Its a stupid silly little internet prank that has cut them deeper than a dozen vacuous speeches by empty coats on the labour benches at Westminster.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 14, 2013)

*Iain Duncan Smith could live for 3600 years on the amount of money being spent on Thatcher's funeral.*


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

elbows said:


> Despite the BBC attempting to manage the situation and say exactly what we could have predicted in the news piece, in some ways it was actually more effective than playing the full song.


 
True.

The _Daily Heil_ seems to have changed it from a private joke shared among half the population - few of them either _Fail_ readers or chart-show listeners - into a piece of political education for the latter.

Educate, entertain and inform. Well done the Tories


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

belboid said:


> Shameful behaviour.


 
they have no shame though. the senior BBC types who came to this decision are just careerists. the perceived centre ground, the path of least resistance.  dignity, seriousness or even self respect just do not come into it.  that's how you become the most highly paid charity executive in UK history.


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2013)

For those wondering about number of copies sold and how far short it was on being number 1, its mentioned here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22145306

I'm In Love With Margaret Thatcher sold 8768 copies, compared to 52,605 for Ding Dong, which needed 5700+ more sales to make it number 1.

All these numbers are really so very small in the grand scheme of things, for extra lols.


----------



## elbows (Apr 14, 2013)

where to said:


> they have no shame though. the senior BBC types who came to this decision are just careerists. the perceived centre ground, the path of least resistance. dignity, seriousness or even self respect just do not come into it. that's how you become the most highly paid charity executive in UK history.


 
Shame no, sweaty palms over maintaining the established levels of credibility of propaganda yes.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 14, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> Police are going to allow people to turn their backs to the coffin as it passes.
> 
> Thank you very much your lordships.


 
How about singing 'The Red Flag' or 'Oh Christmas Tree' both were her favourite songs 

Is she still dead btw?


----------



## Ceej (Apr 14, 2013)

Zabo said:


> A
> 
> Woe betide you if you limp, hop or skip. New emergency powers are being enacted as I write. They intend them to be permanent. People with wooden or plastic legs will require a permanent pass card and if required will need to show their prosthetic.
> And they wonder why the police are despised.


 
I'm almost sure we don't have anyone in Britain with disabilities any more since the miracle of Atos...


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

elbows said:


> ...
> 
> All these numbers are really so very small in the grand scheme of things, for extra lols.


But a few beer tokens for the NotSensibles and some income for that socialist foundation the Ding Dong songwriter supported. Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 14, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> *Police are going to allow people to turn their backs to the coffin as it passes.*
> 
> Thank you very much your lordships.


 
That will make a powerful image to broadcast around the world.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

It's no. 1 in the Scottish chart and 'I love Margaret Thatcher' didn't chart at all

http://www.officialcharts.com/scottish-singles-chart/


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

Sweden


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2013)

Transport For London have published some advice on road closures and other transport disruption on Wednesday:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/27708.aspx


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2013)

Got that in an email earlier. I'm presuming those road closures still allow foot traffic, otherwise I can't get to work!


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 15, 2013)

I just popped in to my local supermarket. The woman on the checkout was singing softly to herself and she had a really a lovely voice.

I asked her if she did requests and, if she so, could she sing a few lines of “Ding Dong The Witch is Dead”? 

Got a “tut tut” from one of the customers (it was Waitrose after all) but a laugh from the other checkout operator.

Sadly, my request was declined


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


>




brilliant  , my favourite bit from cabaret as well

sadly its all too fucking true though


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got that in an email earlier. I'm presuming those road closures still allow foot traffic, otherwise I can't get to work!


 
I mentioned the road closures to my HR Dept. I also added something about "having experienced strong emotions since hearing of her passing" and asked if I could have some time off to deal with them.

They responded by asking if we were all going down the pub.


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>





I remember laughing my socks off when that happened, can't imagine doing that for any other human being, she really was special...


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

soccer fans from Belfasts Cliftonville club hold an impromptu funeral service on their way to their match, tributes include a witches hat atop the coffin


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

the north belfast funeral service continues with the coffin getting passed around the assembled mourners,

who decide to sing christmas carols for reasons best known to themselves


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Ben silenced.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22157022

They really are just taking the piss now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

they've got some fucking neck


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Big Ben silenced.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22157022
> 
> They really are just taking the piss now.


 
i hope it strikes


----------



## rosecore (Apr 15, 2013)

North Korea would be proud.


----------



## pissflaps (Apr 15, 2013)

bell rings > people break out into song.

obvious, innit.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> bell rings > people break out into song.
> 
> obvious, innit.


 

so obvious i never thought of it . well spotted.


----------



## rosecore (Apr 15, 2013)

> The US House of Representatives is sending Republicans Marsha Blackburn, Michele Bachmann and George Holding to Thatcher's funeral


It just keeps getting better.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)

When they put that statue up in grantham it will cry salt tears.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

talk about z listers . Its less like a funeral and more like an extreme right wing version of celebrity squares


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 15, 2013)

These chinless fucks really want a fight, don't they? I'm prepared to give them one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

England Prevails!


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> England Prevails!


 
special relationship..pppffftt


----------



## rosecore (Apr 15, 2013)

This is beyond a funeral. They've used her death to silence dissent and re-write history. Thatcherite neo-liberalism will be vindicated at all costs.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 15, 2013)

rosecore said:


> It just keeps getting better.


 
I wonder what would happen if Michelle Bachmann and Nadine Dorries met? I can only assume hours of furious, self-hating lesbian sex.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 15, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I wonder what would happen if Michelle Bachmann and Nadine Dorries met? I can only assume hours of furious, self-hating lesbian sex.


 
in a coffin, wearing pointy hats


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone have one?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

Look at this miserable job-costing twats complaint. Here he is
Troy Andrew
‏@TroyAndrew

Support the Sydney ferry one!


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2013)

rosecore said:


> This is beyond a funeral. They've used her death to silence dissent and re-write history.


they haven't really. Tried, perhaps. But the clueless cunts have fucked up at every turn, again.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 15, 2013)

The rehearsal photos today looked suspiciously like a nifty attempt at getting the body to St. Paul's ahead of time making it an empty coffin on Wednesday, or am I just being overly suspicious?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Big Ben silenced.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22157022
> 
> They really are just taking the piss now.


I honestly think they might be. At this point they're just seeing just how much they can get away with.

Though I suppose it would be a bit on the nose to have dinging and donging as the coffin made its way along


----------



## 2hats (Apr 15, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> The rehearsal photos


 
The rehearsal earlier today:


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2013)

won't be long before Cameron release a Little Blue Book and we all have to buy it.

Foreward by Michael fucking Gove


----------



## J Ed (Apr 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> won't be long before Cameron release a Little Blue Book and we all have to buy it.
> 
> Foreward by Michael fucking Gove


 
He's already written a foreword to the Bible, so..


----------



## elbows (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a few miles south of me in Coventry, some council emails got leaked...

​


> *"My own view is that I would fly a flag with a happy smiling face on but I would like to know the views of colleagues. Would you please let me know your views, if you have any, by Monday at the latest.*​"Thanks and best wishes, John."​Earlier this week, Coun Mutton declined to publicly comment about Mrs Thatcher’s death, other than to say: "I’m not shedding any tears."​Coun Chater – a former head of social services and Lord Mayor in 2001 - replied less than hour later:​*"Hi John. Would have preferred to see her hanging from a flag pole in the early 80’s! A definite ‘no’ from me. Regards, Cllr Dave Chater."*​Coun Chater told the Telegraph he had "pressed the wrong button" in replying to the council leader, so his reply mistakenly went to opposition Tory councillors too.​He accused them of leaking the e-mail to the national press, and of trying to make "political capital" out of Mrs Thatcher’s death.​He said: "I did think about her as a frail old lady when I heard of her death, but my comments were made in the context of the 1980s when I became a councillor. In one month, we lost 26,000 jobs in the manufacturing base.​"I was also campaigning for the anti-apartheid movement in South Africa, when the leader of our country was calling Nelson Mandela a terrorist.​"For both Coventry and the wider world, there wasn’t any redeeming feature of her as leader of the Conservatives, or as Prime Minister."​Coun Mutton was unavailable for comment last night.​


​​http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...ace-flag-for-thatcher-funeral-92746-33160286/​​​
​


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2013)

<------


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## weepiper (Apr 15, 2013)

Pas Giannina fans in Greece


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 15, 2013)

As the funeral descends into farce guess who the tories are blaming?




Spoiler



It is understood that a number of Tories blame Gordon Brown for pushing for such a large scale funeral for Thatcher when he was prime minister, giving the palace no choice but to accept an invitation for the Queen on the grounds that the ceremony has cross-party consensus.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/15/lady-thatcher-funeral-arrangements-criticised


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> As the funeral descends into farce guess who the tories are blaming?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tactical genius.


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I wonder what would happen if Michelle Bachmann and Nadine Dorries met? I can only assume hours of furious, self-hating lesbian sex.


thanks for putting that image into my head


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2013)

*not as it sounds from the link but still...*

*'Street warfare in Paris: Thatcher vs Sands'*

http://www.france24.com/en/20130412...=0&ns_linkname=20130412_2013_04_12_0710_wb_en


----------



## rosecore (Apr 16, 2013)

> Conservative MP Peter Bone has told Daybreak that London could profit from Margaret Thatcher's funeral as more people wishing to pay their respects have been brought into the area. He said:
> "I don't first of all accept that this is costing £10 million, because think how many people have been brought into London, how much extra business, it's probably actually going to work out as a profit for the economy.
> It is absolutely the correct thing to do."​


What a true Thatcherite. The markets would have wanted it this way.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2013)

He's got a good point. I'm surprised he didn't suggest cutting her up and selling the bits off as a profit for the economy.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 16, 2013)

two sheds said:


> He's got a good point. I'm surprised he didn't suggest cutting her up and selling the bits off as a profit for the economy.


 
Embalm her and sell tickets for viewing.


----------



## laptop (Apr 16, 2013)

2hats said:


> Embalm her and sell tickets for viewing.


 
In Red Square?


----------



## readergirl (Apr 16, 2013)

I wish we could put her in a rubbish dump one of those vast anonymous pits where all sorts of things go to die. But the cunts have decided to cremate her and put her into the Chelsea Pensioners garden thing.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 16, 2013)

readergirl said:


> I wish we could put her in a rubbish dump one of those vast anonymous pits where all sorts of things go to die. But the cunts have decided to cremate her and put her into the Chelsea Pensioners garden thing.



Sorry but you can't just go around dumping hazardous waste wherever you like. It's not very good for the environment.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 16, 2013)

Knowing cameron he probably would like to embalm her and put her body for public viewing in the thatcher museum.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 16, 2013)

Didn't they do that with Isabel Peron, only to find that a demented Peronista stole the embalmed body and did things to it that are frankly too sordid to be shared on a family board like this?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 16, 2013)

Given that Isabel Peron ain't dead, it's pretty unlikely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2013)

didn't know saville was a fan of latin american politics


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 16, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Given that Isabel Peron ain't dead, it's pretty unlikely.


 
Always have to win, don't you Balbi?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 16, 2013)

readergirl said:


> I wish we could put her in a rubbish dump one of those vast anonymous pits where all sorts of things go to die. But the cunts have decided to cremate her and put her into the Chelsea Pensioners garden thing.


 
Hopefully a strong westerley wind will pick up those ashes and carry them to Beckton STW, where they belong.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Knowing cameron he probably would like to embalm her and put her body in his bed so that he could rub himself up and down against her every single night


 
corrected for you


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Balbi (Apr 16, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Always have to win, don't you Balbi?


 
Thatcher's children


----------



## teqniq (Apr 16, 2013)

.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 16, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Thanks to Norris Nuvo


 
Ugh. Fuck's sake.

edited to remove pic


----------



## weepiper (Apr 16, 2013)

Everton


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Ugh. Fuck's sake.


 
One for teuchter's sexism thread and no I'm not being funny.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 16, 2013)

I shared the Everton pic on fb


----------



## JimW (Apr 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Ugh. Fuck's sake.


The Chinese down the side is really bad as well; 'cunt' is a fairly unisex insult here like in English but uses it there in a very dodgy fashion.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 16, 2013)

JimW said:


> The Chinese down the side is really bad as well; 'cunt' is a fairly unisex insult here like in English but uses it there in a very dodgy fashion.


Tbf I would be surprised if he knew any Chinese and probably got some sort of translation software to do it. I will admit I thought twice about posting it here as I thought it was somewhat sexist but in terms of the darker stuff he does that is relatively mild.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 16, 2013)

> Denis Skinner: Mrs Thatcher kicked out like a dog in the night by her own MPs


----------



## JimW (Apr 16, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Tbf I would be surprised if he knew any Chinese and probably got some sort of translation software to do it. I will admit I thought twice about posting it here as I thought it was somewhat sexist but in terms of the darker stuff he does that is relatively mild.


It comes across as a deeply misogynist fantasy of violence against women with Thatcher's head almost tacked on as an afterthought and excuse more than anything even vaguely political.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 16, 2013)

It is seriously not just 'somewhat sexist'. And what JimW said.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 16, 2013)

Fair enough, I have removed it.


----------



## treelover (Apr 16, 2013)

pretty ugly really, I wonder how he researched the variety of torture 'instruments'


----------



## weepiper (Apr 16, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Fair enough, I have removed it.


 
Thankyou  I have edited my quote too


----------



## free spirit (Apr 16, 2013)

Right, I'm struggling slightly to get my head around this, but I've got this horrible nagging doubt that she might actually not be dead... or maybe it's just the realisation that we've somehow ended up with the fuckers back in power again and laying waste to the economy and the social infrastructure of the country once again.

I just kinda think that someone ought to stick a stake through here heart just to be sure.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2013)

two sheds said:


> He's got a good point. I'm surprised he didn't suggest cutting her up and selling the bits off as a profit for the economy.


 
hotels are certainly more expensive. I couldn't find a decent one at a non stupid price.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)

Pingu said:


> hotels are certainly more expensive. I couldn't find a decent one at a non stupid price.


 
theres a spare room at the Ritz . Probably hasnt been fumigated yet so you might get a bargain .


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 16, 2013)

Margret Thatcher, liberator of South Africa.


> She did, however, sympathise with the white population of South Africa, whom she credited for the country’s economic development. She was unimpressed by what she regarded as the half-baked socialist policies being pursued by many African governments. She also feared that they did not grasp that it was in their own interest to limit their power, preferring to try to suppress the opposition and control the press and judiciary. In Commonwealth meetings, she regarded those who accused her of preferring British jobs to black lives as hypocrites, given their own records on human rights and dependence on trade with South Africa
> 
> With President P.W. Botha, Mrs Thatcher made little progress, despite fierce exchanges. But she was determined to encourage more reform-minded members of the South African government, in particular Botha’s successor, FW de Klerk. At the 1989 Commonwealth meeting in Kuala Lumpur, she opposed the wish of all the others to impose sanctions against South Africa, and backed de Klerk’s reforms, which was felt to be an appalling breach of etiquette.
> However, she had made clear to de Klerk, with her customary lack of ambiguity, the need to revoke the ban on the ANC and release Nelson Mandela. At midnight on the eve of the opening of the South African parliament, de Klerk telephoned me to say that my prime minister would not be disappointed


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)

rosecore said:


> This is beyond a funeral. They've used her death to silence dissent and re-write history. Thatcherite neo-liberalism will be vindicated at all costs.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 17, 2013)

I just don't seem able to get that Radiohead song out of my head. 


> So don't leave me high, don't leave me dry​Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry​Don't leave me high​Don't leave me high​Don't leave me dry​


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I just don't seem able to get that Radiohead song out of my head.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2013)

Fixed...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2001/jun/16/northernireland.catholicism?CMP=twt_gu
Cromwell solution ffs!!!!! ,did'nt have a fucking clue did she?


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2013)

i can think of a cromwell solution which could be applied to thatcher.




			
				wiki said:
			
		

> On 30 January 1661, (symbolically the 12th anniversary of the execution of Charles I), Cromwell's body was exhumed from Westminster Abbey, and was subjected to the ritual of a posthumous execution. His body was hanged in chains at Tyburn. His disinterred body was thrown into a pit, while his severed head was displayed on a pole outside Westminster Hall until 1685.


----------



## cesare (Apr 17, 2013)

Someone did a list of all her crimes. Can anyone point me to it?

Edit: Found it on another thread


----------



## J Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

Hahahahha


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 17, 2013)

is it over yet??


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> is it over yet??


 

Just starting for me... I'm in full-on celebration mode


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm setting the pub quiz tonight, and there can obviously only be one theme for it.  I need a tie-breaker.  It's pretty easy to think of the question: UK unemployment reached a record high in April 1984 - how many people were officially counted as unemployed?

I know it's April (at least I know that's the highest percentage, 12%), but I  can't find out the actual figure.  Can anyone point me out a reliable source?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm setting the pub quiz tonight, and there can obviously only be one theme for it. I need a tie-breaker. It's pretty easy to think of the question: UK unemployment reached a record high in April 1984 - how many people were officially counted as unemployed?
> 
> I know it's April (at least I know that's the highest percentage, 12%), but I can't find out the actual figure. Can anyone point me out a reliable source?


 
I don't think there's a reliable source... but it seems the (official) figure is either 3.4 million or 3.6 million, depending on which side of centre you stand.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 17, 2013)

My son's band are playing the Stag and Hounds tonight in Bristol
Their Face book status:

"Dedicating tonight's set to Maggie. Fitting cos all our songs are about cunts."

Makes yer proud.


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr_Herbz said:


> I don't think there's a reliable source... but it seems the (official) figure is either 3.4 million or 3.6 million, depending on which side of centre you stand.


You'd have thought there must be. I mean, it's the _official_ figure.  They must write it down. Can't bloody find it anywhere tho.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> You'd have thought there must be. I mean, it's the _official_ figure. They must write it down. Can't bloody find it anywhere tho.


 

I like to argue that it was 3.6 million, with an actual figure somewhere in the region of 5.5 million but I attempted to argue this on a predominantly right-wing site, and I was informed, in no uncertain manner, that I was exaggerating the figure by .2 Million (like it fookin' matters at that stage but hey ho, they're allowed their opinion, also)


----------



## laptop (Apr 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> You'd have thought there must be. I mean, it's the _official_ figure. They must write it down. Can't bloody find it anywhere tho.


 
http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/all-releases.html?definition=tcm:77-21589 ?


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2013)

laptop said:


> http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/all-releases.html?definition=tcm:77-21589 ?


2003 is the earliest I can find on there.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2013)

This from the BBC uses the ONS


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 17, 2013)

Thatchers fans will finally be able to cheer up a bit now. After a week of hyperbole, myth making and revisionism the reactionaries and dupes can return fresh to blaming the poor, calling disabled people liars and increasing poverty and despair in the name of the economy.


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> This from the BBC uses the ONS


 
mmm, well, that looks like about 3.3million to me.  I wouldn't like to use it to distinguish between someone who put 3,225,873 and someone who went for 3,353,893.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 17, 2013)

how about 'how many days were lost in strikes in 1978 (with the winter of discontent) versus how many days were lost because of increased unemployment five years later under thatcher?' (under 10 million versus over 500 million so over 50 times as many by my calculation).


----------



## laptop (Apr 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> 2003 is the earliest I can find on there.


 
At http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/re-reference-tables.html?edition=tcm:77-47008 there's a 2MB ZIP of PDFs in which they promise *Unemployment levels: by sex, January–March 1971 to July–September 2005*


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2013)

laptop said:


> At http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/publications/re-reference-tables.html?edition=tcm:77-47008 there's a 2MB ZIP of PDFs in which they promise *Unemployment levels: by sex, January–March 1971 to July–September 2005*


 
it seems to be where the beeb got their graph from, the wordage only refers to 'over 3 million'  You'd almost think they want us to forget about it.



two sheds said:


> how about 'how many days were lost in strikes in 1978 (with the winter of discontent) versus how many days were lost because of increased unemployment five years later under thatcher?' (under 10 million versus over 500 million so over 50 times as many by my calculation).


I need a proper precise number , for reasons stated before - and that looks too complicated for half the pub at that time!



Dr_Herbz said:


> I like to argue that it was 3.6 million, with an actual figure somewhere in the region of 5.5 million but I attempted to argue this on a predominantly right-wing site, and I was informed, in no uncertain manner, that I was exaggerating the figure by .2 Million (like it fookin' matters at that stage but hey ho, they're allowed their opinion, also)


0.2mill is (or was) pretty consistently the difference between the 'unemployed' figure and the 'claimant count,' I wonder why a right-wing board would choose the lower figure.


(If I cant find the answer to this, I do have one I do know - how many PMQ's did she answer as PM - but its not very politically interesting.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 17, 2013)

belboid If you want a politically interesting one go for give one good reason the cow illegally tried out the poll tax in Scotland. Pm me the answers and I'll choose a winner  No way can you be accused of cheating/favouritism etc.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 17, 2013)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Maggie! Maggie! Maggie!
> Dead! Dead! Dead!


 
I just heard some protesters shouting my quote on the BBC News!     *So Proud*


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> belboid If you want a politically interesting one go for give one good reason the cow illegally tried out the poll tax in Scotland. Pm me the answers and I'll choose a winner  No way can you be accused of cheating/favouritism etc.


For the last actual question I am tempted to ask 'complete the following joke: She's only been down there a week and she's already ...


----------



## rosecore (Apr 17, 2013)

Young Tories: http://www.channel4.com/news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-young-conservatives


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Young Tories: http://www.channel4.com/news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-young-conservatives


those people have never been 'young' in their lives


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

It's given me a decent laugh has that.


----------



## andysays (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## cdg (Apr 17, 2013)

JTG said:


> those people have never been 'young' in their lives


 
I absolutely love channel 4, they seem very left leaning. They have a reporter called katherine or calorine, quite young. She was interviewing a tory mp and a former miner. She was ripping the tory to pieces.


----------



## where to (Apr 17, 2013)

rosecore said:
			
		

> Young Tories: http://www.channel4.com/news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-young-conservatives



Fucking hell.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 17, 2013)

https://witness.guardian.co.uk/assignment/516e3c1de4b049aa25e5e87b/278535


----------



## sihhi (Apr 17, 2013)

two sheds said:


> how about 'how many days were lost in strikes in 1978 (with the winter of discontent) versus how many days were lost because of increased unemployment five years later under thatcher?' (under 10 million versus over 500 million so over 50 times as many by my calculation).


 
Winter of discontent was six weeks in Jan-Feb 1979 not 1978.

Here is the political director of the TaxPayers’ Alliance from when Thatcher was alive:


----------



## weepiper (Apr 17, 2013)

My dad's fb status update from this morning



> I thought about downloading an audio file of Big Ben, and playing it every quarter hour, but to be truthful I can't be bothered, so I'll just ignore the whole thing. Metaphorically turn my back, so to speak.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

Tory on the TV just used the term 'collective selfishness', what the fuck does that mean, does he mean common interest?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Young Tories: http://www.channel4.com/news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-young-conservatives


 proper classic
"this is what happens when the right get together, look around" 
proper pleased with his smugness and 'victory'


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> "this is what happens when the right get together, look around"


 


*Lazy of me I know but I couldn't resist.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Young Tories: http://www.channel4.com/news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-young-conservatives


 
Hmm, some more faces to put through the facial recognition software, so that such criminal elements can be rounded up CTR.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Winter of discontent was six weeks in Jan-Feb 1979 not 1978.
> 
> Here is the political director of the TaxPayers’ Alliance from when Thatcher was alive:


 
Does Thatcher look like she's giving the bastard a crafty left-hand tug, or am I just an exceedingly sick and vile pervert?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 17, 2013)

The funeral was today, wasn't it?

It's sort of been knocked out of the news here by this Boston business.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Does Thatcher look like she's giving the bastard a crafty left-hand tug, or am I just an exceedingly sick and vile pervert?


You're *also* a pervert.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The funeral was today, wasn't it?
> 
> It's sort of been knocked out of the news here by this Boston business.


Understandable.  I could only wish that the funeral and the lead up to it hadn't been used to bury so much other news here.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> You're *also* a pervert.


 
You say the sweetest things!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You say the sweetest things!


You're one voucher down.


----------



## Knotted (Apr 17, 2013)

After the elation, the Munchkins, the irritation, I'm now just weirded out by the whole thing. That funeral just felt sinister.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Does Thatcher look like she's giving the bastard a crafty left-hand tug, or am I just an exceedingly sick and vile pervert?


yes


----------



## weepiper (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Tory boy on the left spotted at 22 secs: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22177366 (scroll down for video)


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The funeral was today, wasn't it?
> 
> It's sort of been knocked out of the news here by this Boston business.


not suprised when it it is close to canada usa border


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 17, 2013)

I was there as it burned out and the ashes blew away on the wind. Bye bye nasty woman, bye bye.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2013)

That taxi driver has some things to say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That taxi driver has some things to say.



taxi drivers so often do.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 17, 2013)

I am somewhat disappointed that the RMT didn't go on strike for the day and stop the tube from ferrying all those drongos with 'Thanks Maggie' posters to and fro and enjoying themselves by proving to their neighbours and anyone else who saw them on the telly, what patriotic and upstanding citizens they are. Delusional twats!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I am somewhat disappointed that the RMT didn't go on strike for the day and stop the tube from ferrying all those drongos with 'Thanks Maggie' posters to and fro and enjoying themselves by proving to their neighbours and anyone else who saw them on the telly, what patriotic and upstanding citizens they are. Delusional twats!


but they've been put away now, back in their care homes until they die or thatcher returns from the dead, whichever occurs first


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

up the inla! http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/17/thatcher-wish-killed-inla-derry


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> but they've been put away now, back in their care homes until they die or thatcher returns from the dead, whichever occurs first


Glad they are safe and sound in their beds. Bet they don't think the same about us.
 No, no more second comings, the last one raised hell for God's sake!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Glad they are safe and sound in their beds. Bet they don't think the same about us.
> No, no more second comings, the last one raised hell for God's sake!


beds? zombies don't sleep in beds.





thatcher mourners in the city earlier


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2013)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/plumbers-unique-tribute-to-iron-lady-3620184/
Saw one of their vans yesterday with a big Thatch picture on the side of the door,one company I wont be using in the future


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I was there as it burned out and the ashes blew away on the wind. Bye bye nasty woman, bye bye.




Jon Snow is looking seriously rough in the intro there.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## where to (Apr 18, 2013)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> That taxi driver has some things to say.
> 
> YouTube Video



Anyone got any more on his line that miners were not given a penny for funeral costs during the strike, ta.


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

> Gary Gibbon, the Political Editor at Channel 4 News, ended today's coverage with a comment which did not seem quite so sanguine about the PR coup the government and state hoped the spectacle had achieved.
> He said he had spoken to a senior Conservative who had said:
> Now we have had the Thatcher frenzy, we will reap the whirlwind.​


​​posted on CIF, can't make out what the 'Senior Conservative' meant, did he mean it has awoken old memories, etc?​​btw, there is the ridiculous and expensive year long 'commeration(sic)' of the start(not the end) of WW1 to come yet..​


----------



## Wilson (Apr 18, 2013)

is she still dead? can we send IDS to check?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That taxi driver has some things to say.







			
				Pickmans model said:
			
		

> taxi drivers so often do.


 
Well he might be conforming to the stereotype in his delivery, but at least he's not a Tory!


----------



## laptop (Apr 18, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Well he might be conforming to the stereotype in his delivery, but at least he's not a Tory!


 
Er... surely he's at least a lurker here.

You seen how many followers he has on Twitter? ARTIST TAXI is your search...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 18, 2013)

where to said:


> Anyone got any more on his line that miners were not given a penny for funeral costs during the strike, ta.


 
All I've found so far is this from the wiki page on the miners' strike



> This strike was also the first in which the provision of welfare benefits were restricted in a way that miners saw as being used as a weapon against strikers. Welfare benefits had never been available to workers on strike but their dependents (i.e. spouses and children) had been entitled to make claims in previous disputes. However, Clause 6 of the 1980 Social Security Act banned the dependents of strikers from receiving "urgent needs" payments and also applied a compulsory deduction from the strikers' dependents' benefits. The government viewed this legislation as not concerned with saving public funds but instead "to restore a fairer bargaining balance between employers and trade unions" by increasing the necessity to return to work


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2013)

laptop said:


> Er... surely he's at least a lurker here.
> 
> You seen how many followers he has on Twitter? ARTIST TAXI is your search...


 
Don't do Twitter, but thanks for the tip ...


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## where to (Apr 18, 2013)

weepiper said:
			
		

> All I've found so far is this from the wiki page on the miners' strike



Found more on this in a book called 'The social fund 20 years on'. Page 123. Available to read on google books. Apparently the effects of this were so brutal that the law had to be bypassed in 1985 to allow a payment for funeral costs to a striking miner whose son had died. Almost certainly a pr / political decision, of course. 

It would be interesting to know whose call that was and whether Thatcher agreed to it, and if so, whether she did so reluctantly or not.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2013)

I collected a loads of news reports from the time into a dossier that i posted either here or on matb , prob in 2004 or 2009. Sure that had stuff on why, it sure had stuff on why and how strikers had benefits stripped from them. Would be interested to see if anyone kept a copy.


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 18, 2013)

Her legacy lives on though:
The Blair Witch Project And The Betrayal Of Ordinary Working People


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


>


 

that's a bit frightening tbh...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/thatcher-believed-the-irish-were-all-liars-1.1363098
She did'nt like us Irishers then,big shock.....not,believe me the feeling was mutual....Burn Baby Burn !!!!


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 20, 2013)

rosecore said:


> Young Tories: http://www.channel4.com/news/margaret-thatcher-funeral-young-conservatives



To be fair everyone I see footage of young Tories.. Whether this or that famous footage of William Hague... I just want to go tto my garage. Get the car, a shovel and drive to wherever they are and bury that mother fucking shovel in their smug faces.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 20, 2013)

Wilson said:


> is she still dead? can we send IDS to check?


 

Why send just IDS to check if the great witch thatcher is dead if you are gonna do a job do it properly and send and members of nu-labour the tories and the tories useful idiots the libdems to check that the great witch is truly deceased as its thanks to both nu-labour of blair and brown and the useful idiots of the libdems that the policies of the great witch thatcher carried on unabated after the 1997 general election


----------



## Wilson (Apr 20, 2013)

don't hold back dude


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2013)

Wilson said:


> don't hold back dude


Bumping this thread because the title of it brightens my day.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 20, 2013)

I just came here to check she is still dead.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 20, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> I just came here to check she is still dead.



You can never be 100 per cent with vampires.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Apr 20, 2013)

Third Day, no ressurection, now burned at cremation. Unless it nanobots reconstituting her body Jason X style, we can rest pretty safe.

For now.

Until the inevitable Reboot in 2015, that is.


----------



## JimW (Apr 20, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> Third Day, no ressurection, now burned at cremation. Unless it nanobots reconstituting her body Jason X style, we can rest pretty safe.
> 
> For now.
> 
> Until the inevitable Reboot in 2015, that is.


Sadly her evil spirit has merely moved on to new host entities.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 20, 2013)

JimW said:


> Sadly her evil spirit has merely moved on to new host entities.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 20, 2013)

:shudders :

Where's my stake?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2013)

brogdale said:


>


 
Jesus, what a bunch of worthless sheep-fucking shitcunts!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> :shudders :
> 
> Where's my stake?


 
Well Danny, in a stake-holder society, we *all* have a stake...


----------



## Wilson (Apr 20, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Bumping this thread because the title of it brightens my day.


 
Should we start calling for it's stickification?


----------



## Wilson (Apr 25, 2013)

bump, lol, she's dead


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 25, 2013)

still dead, thank god.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 25, 2013)

Cost to state = £3.6M they say.

The torygraph (can't link to the monetising feckers, now) put that a 6p per person. Or, put another way....the lifetime income tax take from about 25 people on mean salary. But I'm sure they'll be other more interesting ways of looking at the figure in nurses or doctors etc. But really, £3.6m...can we believe that as a realistic cost to the state?

Still, anyway..


> Her family are understood to have paid for the funeral flowers and the undertaking costs. No figure has been released for those.


 
Good of 'em.


----------



## clicker (Apr 25, 2013)

She should have been liquidised and turned into liquid manure - at least she'd have given something back.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 25, 2013)

clicker said:


> She should have been liquidised and turned into liquid manure - at least she'd have given something back.


 
nope, she should have been embalmed and quietly given to Frankie Boyle . Shed have been the gift that just keeps giving, a golden goose . For him anyway .


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 25, 2013)

clicker said:


> She should have been liquidised and turned into liquid manure - at least she'd have given something back.


Bitch would probably poison anything you put it on!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> Bitch would probably poison anything you put it on!


Not if composted at a high temperature.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 26, 2013)

A view from Africa, Kenya to be precise:


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2013)

_Oxidate in hell_ as one Italian mate suggested she do. That auto-translate has some good moments.


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lest we forget.
http://www.newstatesman.com/politic...mber-–-her-cruel-influence-lives-labour-party


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2013)

May she burn in the hellfires.


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 28, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> Lest we forget.
> http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/politics/2013/04/thatcher-may-be-gone-remember-–-her-cruel-influence-lives-labour-party





> When Ed Miliband, in his unctuous “tribute”, caricatured Thatcher as a “brave” feminist hero whose achievements he personally “honoured”, you knew that she had not died at all.


What a twat.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2013)

Her ashes and gases float on the breeze, settle on the land and oceans, dissolving and diluting more each day. If I was a homeopath I'd be shitting myself.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

so, am I right in thinking that she cunnningly decided not to have a grave in order to avoid being pissed on for eternity?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 28, 2013)

aye...

*waves at tony blair*

thankfully Blair is now a catholic


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 28, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Bumping this thread because the title of it brightens my day.


thank you because it does the same for me


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2013)

They'll stick that marble statue up somewhere eventually. They'd best install a nice gutter all the way round the base of it, with some of those blue disinfectant blocks in.

Heck, the free market solution would be to charge people to piss on it, they'd make a mint.


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 28, 2013)

The thread should be kept going forever like an eternal flame of damnation.


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2013)

free spirit said:


> so, am I right in thinking that she cunnningly decided not to have a grave in order to avoid being pissed on for eternity?


Some people wanted to dance, some would have pissed so I think it was Health and Safety concerns really.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

maomao said:


> Some people wanted to dance, some would have pissed so I think it was Health and Safety concerns really.


hmm, so our only chance was actually while she was in her coffin at the houses of parliament?

Not sure I'd have trusted myself not to get stage fright tbh


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2013)

clicker said:


> She should have been liquidised and turned into liquid manure - at least she'd have given something back.



I've already said this but she is considered hazardous waste and you simply can't go chucking that shit about willy nilly!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 29, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> They'll stick that marble statue up somewhere eventually. They'd best install a nice gutter all the way round the base of it, with some of those blue disinfectant blocks in.
> 
> Heck, the free market solution would be to charge people to piss on it, they'd make a mint.


In fact, they'd need to either put it too high up somewhere to vandalise, or put enough Iron grille-work around it to totally hide it, because if there is one thing I can guarantee, it's that that statue would be vandalised repeatedly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> In fact, they'd need to either put it too high up somewhere to vandalise, or put enough Iron grille-work around it to totally hide it, because if there is one thing I can guarantee, it's that that statue would be vandalised repeatedly.


there is nowhere they could put it where it would be beyond retribution


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 29, 2013)

Let's hope someone, somewhere, draws inspiration from the fine example those Dubliners set! (should the need arise etct etc)


----------



## laptop (Apr 29, 2013)

But where ARE the ashes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2013)

laptop said:


> But where ARE the ashes?


women of mortlake cremated the last proper conservative prime minister this country had and now england and australia will battle it out in a cricket series every year or two to force the other country to accept the ashes which are kept in a safe environment at an unknown location.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2013)

Kinnell ibilly, that pic at the bottom of the previous page is seriously scary!!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 29, 2013)

laptop said:


> But where ARE the ashes?


Gidiot's got them. He's going to mix them with Peruvian flake and snort them.


----------



## Jollity Farm (Apr 30, 2013)

Boring post: I believe they were/are going to be buried at the Royal Chelsea Hospital, next to the ashes of her husband. A grave of sorts, though probably not so easy to dance upon.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 30, 2013)

000





Jollity Farm said:


> Boring post: I believe they were/are going to be buried at the Royal Chelsea Hospital, next to the ashes of her husband. A grave of sorts, though probably not so easy to dance upon.


I'm not fussy - he was daft enough to marry her. *shrug*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2013)

I love this thread. Re-reading bits of it cheers me up no end.


----------



## UhOhSeven (Apr 30, 2013)

Jollity Farm said:


> Boring post: I believe they were/are going to be buried at the Royal Chelsea Hospital, next to the ashes of her husband. A grave of sorts, though probably not so easy to dance upon.


 
If you've seen the plot in question, it's in a very public space. Which means I may find it difficult to fulfil my vow of pissing on it. Never mind, I am sure I can pick up a cheap thermos for the job.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm glad the old witch is dead, but I feel cheated I couldn't have been in the UK for her death celebrations.


----------



## Wilson (May 3, 2013)

lol, bump


----------



## Idris2002 (May 3, 2013)

Ha ha, dead Thatcher.


----------



## machine cat (May 14, 2013)

had a shit day at work but the thought of dead thatcher cheered me up


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2013)

machine cat said:


> had a shit day at work but the thought of dead thatcher cheered me up


It's the thread that just keeps on giving.  She'd hate it.


----------



## RedDragon (May 14, 2013)

Can't wait for her Will to be published, when we probably discover everything was registered/stashed in off shore tax havens


----------



## story (May 14, 2013)

I do love it when this thread pops up again


----------



## happie chappie (May 14, 2013)

Unlike this thread, she's still dead.


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2013)

You die if you want to; this thread's not for dying.


----------



## shifting gears (May 14, 2013)

'Bout time for this again then


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> If you've seen the plot in question, it's in a very public space. Which means I may find it difficult to fulfil my vow of pissing on it. Never mind, I am sure I can pick up a cheap thermos for the job.


Does it have to be warm, then?


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 14, 2013)

Steaming, ideally.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 14, 2013)

Who will be the first person prosecuted for pouring steaming liquid from a tartan thermos several times a week?

Maybe it could be the next Urban meet up? Mass piss-on.


----------



## Wilson (May 24, 2013)

Happy fridaY


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Can't wait for her Will to be published, when we probably discover everything was registered/stashed in off shore tax havens


 
It'll all go to that moral vacuum known as her son.


----------



## Streathamite (May 24, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It'll all go to that moral vacuum known as her son.


or the racist daughter


----------



## Jollity Farm (May 24, 2013)

Also the American mini-Thatchers, who were apparently her "greatest joy". Not that they need any more money really - I understand their mum is a billionaire. Still, leaving money to one's grandchildren is usual.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 24, 2013)

I see today that in Smiths there is a biography of Thatcher that is being heavily discounted. I wonder why they are finding it hard to sell.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2013)

She's still dead, yeah?

Just checking.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 24, 2013)

Yep, just checked here for you


----------



## Jollity Farm (May 24, 2013)

They did put her in a big fire until she turned to ashes. That usually works.


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I see today that in Smiths there is a biography of Thatcher that is being heavily discounted. I wonder why they are finding it hard to sell.


Toilet roll is relatively cheap these days.


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2013)

This thread always bring a smile to my face


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Toilet roll is relatively cheap these days.


except in Venezuela


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 25, 2013)

Jollity Farm said:


> They did put her in a big fire until she turned to ashes. That usually works.


 
That happened to the Master in Dr Who, and he came back. It's too early to relax.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I see today that in Smiths there is a biography of Thatcher that is being heavily discounted. I wonder why they are finding it hard to sell.


 
Was that Charles Moore's biog or an older one?


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2013)

Don't give them money for that - get it here.


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2013)

Just noticed SpineyNorman 's tag line


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2013)

Has any other UK state leader been cremated?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 27, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Has any other UK state leader been cremated?


 
Ted Heath.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone posted a view of her 'grave' yet?

here's the best i could find......apparently shows dutiful staff measuring out where her ashes were to be interred. I'm assuming that this will never be open to the public....so please feel free to print/laminate etc. and micturate at will.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2013)

She _*is *_still dead....but look at this suggestion from bullingdon, bell-end boris...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-22703605



> *Boris Johnson says Oxford University should set up a college in honour of Margaret Thatcher to make up for not awarding her an honorary doctorate.*
> In 1985, Oxford academics refused the honour to the former prime minister in protest at her education policies.
> But the London Mayor said by giving universities the freedom to charge overseas students, she had changed the way higher education was funded.


----------



## JHE (May 29, 2013)

They've already got Lady Margaret and St Hilda's...


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 13, 2013)

We seem to be forgetting ....

Kinnock's speech in 1993

If Margaret Thatcher is re-elected as Prime Minister, I warn you.
I warn you that you will have pain - when healing and relief depend on payment.
I warn you that you will have ignorance - when talents are untended and wits are wasted, when learning is a privilege and not a right.
I warn you that you will have poverty - when pensions slip and benefits are whittled away by a Government that won't pay, in an economy that can't pay.
I warn you that you will be cold - when fuel charges are used as a tax system that the rich don't notice and the poor can't afford.
I warn you that you must not expect work - when many cannot spend, more will not be able to earn. When they don't earn, they don't spend. When they don't spend, work dies.
I warn you not to go into the streets alone after dark or into the streets in large crowds of protest in the light.
I warn you that you will be quiet - when the curfew of fear and the gibbet of unemployment make you obedient.
I warn you that you will have defence of a sort - with a risk and at a price that passes all understanding.
I warn you that you will be home-bound - when fares and transport bills kill leisure and lock you up.
I warn you that you will borrow less - when credit, loans, mortgages and easy payments are refused to people on your melting income.
If Margaret Thatcher wins, she will be more a Leader than a Prime Minister. That power produces arrogance and when it is toughened by Tebbitry and flattered and fawned upon by spineless sycophants, the boot-licking tabloid Knights of Fleet Street and placement in the Quangos, the arrogance corrupts absolutely.
If Margaret Thatcher wins -
I warn you not to be ordinary.
I warn you not to be young.
I warn you not to fall ill.
I warn you not to get old.

**


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 13, 2013)

brogdale said:


> She _*is *_still dead....but look at this suggestion from bullingdon, bell-end boris...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-22703605


 
Cameron wants to set up a museum, what could possibly go wrong?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ves-backing-to-15million-Thatcher-museum.html


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Poot (Jun 13, 2013)

Every time this thread gets bumped I have to read it just to make sure she's still dead. Because you never know...


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/thatcher-in-still-dead-shocker.311588/


----------



## UhOhSeven (Jun 13, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> Kinnock's speech in 1993


 
A great speech, and it's heartening to see it again, but Thatcher had been out of office for three years by 1993 and the General Election was the previous year anyway. Shome mishtake shurely?


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 13, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> A great speech, and it's heartening to see it again, but Thatcher had been out of office for three years by 1993 and the General Election was the previous year anyway. Shome mishtake shurely?


 
Sorry Mr Deedes should have said 1983 - I cried the night he lost.

http://www.owen.org/blog/326

Neil Kinnock’s speech in Bridgend, Glamorgan, on 7 June 1983, rates as one of the finest speeches ever made in British politics.
It was two days before the General Election. He scribbled the notes from which he delivered the speech in the car on the way to the rally, and his voice was hoarse from campaigning.   He was elected leader of the Labour Party at the party conference in October 1983, after Labour’s resounding defeat. He went on to transform the party to make it fit for government.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> A great speech, and it's heartening to see it again, but Thatcher had been out of office for three years by 1993 and the General Election was the previous year anyway. Shome mishtake shurely?


It's from 83.


----------



## cesare (Jun 13, 2013)

UhOhSeven said:


> A great speech, and it's heartening to see it again, but Thatcher had been out of office for three years by 1993 and the General Election was the previous year anyway. Shome mishtake shurely?


Probably a typo.
Speech in Bridgend, Glamorgan, on Tuesday 7 June 1983. Thursday 9 June 1983 was polling day in the general election.


----------



## Meh O'Naise (Jun 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Cameron wants to set up a museum, what could possibly go wrong?


 
If its not built of asbestos, Whats the chances of it being firebombed? Fairly high if you ask me.

That said, they've already done the perfect tribute to thatch...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2013)

Meh O'Naise said:


> If its not built of asbestos, Whats the chances of it being firebombed? Fairly high if you ask me.



C'mon, nothing that soaked in piss will ever catch fire, will it?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 14, 2013)

she is still dead


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 14, 2013)

mick hucknall isn't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> C'mon, nothing that soaked in piss will ever catch fire, will it?


 
It will if you add enough accelerant.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 22, 2013)

You wouldn't let it lie


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 23, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> C'mon, nothing that soaked in piss will ever catch fire, will it?


Ever heard of urea nitrate?


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 23, 2013)

When did this happen? Nobody told me, and I asked them to keep me updated. I expect to be told when Hitler and Mussolini have also passed on now. Surely this cannot be so.


----------



## Santino (Aug 1, 2013)

Still fucking dead and the cricket is on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2013)

Santino said:


> Still fucking dead and the cricket is on.


 

They should use her bones as wickets


----------



## laptop (Aug 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> They should use her bones as wickets


 
That'd be the ashes?


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Aug 1, 2013)

laptop said:


> That'd be the ashes?


 
When the great witch thatcher died i for one was sorry that they cremated the great witch thatcher as i had in my medicene cabinet a pack oF exlax ready for the joyious occasion once i'd found out where the witch was buryed i would go round there drop my kacks and have a most satisfying clear out


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2013)

SikhWarrioR said:


> When the great witch thatcher died i for one was sorry that they cremated the great witch thatcher as i had in my medicene cabinet a pack oF exlax ready for the joyious occasion once i'd found out where the witch was buryed i would go round there drop my kacks and have a most satisfying clear out


and instead you came here


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2013)

A website showing proposed designs for the Thatcher statue in Grantham seems to have attracted some rather negative comments already 

http://www.margaretthatcherstatue.org/artist_impressions_of_mtstatue_are_released

For example:



> Bernard Ingham commented 2 hours ago · Flag
> The sooner you get on with it, the sooner someone can decapitate it!


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not sure that comment was really left by Bernard Ingham.

But good to see this thread popping back up every now and then, so we know she hasn't come back yet.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

what a daft thing to leave open to comments!


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> I'm not sure that comment was really left by Bernard Ingham.


 

No shit. Although his behaviour has changed somewhat since Baron Harkonnen attached him to a cat in Dune.


----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2013)

elbows said:


> A website showing proposed designs for the Thatcher statue in Grantham seems to have attracted some rather negative comments already
> 
> http://www.margaretthatcherstatue.org/artist_impressions_of_mtstatue_are_released
> 
> For example:


 
Perfect place for a piss after the pubs close


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Aug 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Perfect place for a piss after the pubs close


 

One hopes that the local grafitti artists in grantham would make it their regular tag site


----------



## pesh (Aug 28, 2013)

elbows said:


> A website showing proposed designs for the Thatcher statue in Grantham seems to have attracted some rather negative comments already
> 
> http://www.margaretthatcherstatue.org/artist_impressions_of_mtstatue_are_released


 


> Henrique Crincos commented 10 hours ago · Flag
> What about having her tearing her blouse open, to reveal the twisted mutants Blair and Cameron, like a pair of siamese twins attached at the head to their spiritual mother? You know, like at the end of “The Thing”


----------



## Wilson (Sep 11, 2013)

Ha-ha!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy anniversary... Lest we forget!


----------



## Anonymous1 (Apr 8, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


>



Must be good for another forty pages at least, surely.


----------



## laptop (Apr 8, 2014)

Still dead?


















Still dead!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2014)

Latest news: http://www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk/


----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope that one day people are able to celebrate her death once all her beliefs are dead


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Deathday!


----------



## Ole (Apr 8, 2014)

Ole, ole, ole, ole.. throw your fucking beer in the air. She's still dead boys and girls!


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 8, 2014)

The great witch thatcher may at last be dead but like this thread her vile legacy lives on and has mutated into a Red/Blue/Yellow/Purple monster


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

One year on and the bliss continues as her monster crumbles


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2014)

SikhWarrioR said:


> The great witch thatcher may at last be dead but like this thread her vile legacy lives on and has mutated into a Red/Blue/Yellow/Purple monster


And it can die, just as she did.  Maybe not yet, but one day.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2014)

One year has passed and I am still smiling.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2014)

_Sun is shining, the weather is sweet
Make you want to move your dancing feet..._


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Deathversary everyone! 

I bet her poison has caused the worms to privatise the soil, and outsource the rain.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2014)

Just like the glorious day a year ago, the sun is shining and the air is relatively clear


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> One year has passed and I am still smiling.



I'd like to say the same, but I watch the news....


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 7, 2015)

You know what day it is tomorrow, don't you?

Who's going to check, just in case?


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 7, 2015)

UrbaneFox said:


> You know what day it is tomorrow, don't you?
> 
> Who's going to check, just in case?



You.


----------



## BandWagon (Apr 7, 2015)

This is the true image of Maggie:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 7, 2015)

Let's concentrate on the current bunch of cunts, instead of a dead cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2015)

Almost 36 years ago to the day. That cow must be dead by now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 7, 2015)

Poor cow!


----------



## 2hats (Apr 7, 2015)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 69838



First identification of BSE transmission?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2015)

2hats said:


> First identification of BSE transmission?


With Gummer on hand to mince the fucking thing up and force feed his kids with it.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 7, 2015)

2hats said:


> First identification of BSE transmission?



Something transmission, she's got a tree growing out of her head!


----------



## Favelado (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2015)

I've changed my mind since p75. I've chosen to forget this anniversary rather than keep her memory alive even if out of hatred, and seeing this thread pop up again in my alerts only makes me think 'fuck, she's come back'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I've changed my mind since p75. I've chosen to forget this anniversary rather than keep her memory alive even if out of hatred, and seeing this thread pop up again in my alerts only makes me think 'fuck, she's come back'.


she hasn't. they burned her body and scattered the ashes over mount erebus.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

mount erebus recently











it is unlikely in the extreme that she her body will reincarnate and make it back to blighty.


----------



## BandWagon (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> she hasn't. they burned her body and scattered the ashes over mount erebus.


Just look at that pollution!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

BandWagon said:


> Just look at that pollution!


and it's that pollution which has prevented thatcher returning to wreak her wrath on a world which thought she had died.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> she hasn't. they burned her body and scattered the ashes over mount erebus.



Have you seen the shit demon forming in Kevin Smith's film, Dogma? That's my mental image now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Have you seen the shit demon forming in Kevin Smith's film, Dogma? That's my mental image now.


yeh but now the ashes have themselves been turned to ashes and the world's best scientifick minds believe we are in no danger from a vengeful returning thatcher.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but now the ashes have themselves been turned to ashes and the world's best scientifick minds believe we are in no danger from a vengeful returning thatcher.


I hear there is one maverick outsider with a colourful history fighting the consensus. He has recently been fired for misuse of his universities resources in pursuing research in this area. As his impassioned pleas to both the scientific and paranormal communities have fallen on deaf ears he has embarked on what is likely to be an uneventful Easter break in Grantham with his kids, ex wife and zany older brother.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> I hear there is one maverick outsider with a colourful history fighting the consensus. He has recently been fired for misuse of his universities resources in pursuing research in this area. As his impassioned pleas to both the scientific and paranormal communities have fallen on deaf ears he has embarked on what is likely to be an uneventful Easter break in Grantham with his kids, ex wife and zany older brother.


yeh but when was he last in antarctica?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 8, 2015)

Maundy Thursday carrying what appeared to be a handbag for analysis.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> mount erebus recently
> 
> 
> 
> it is unlikely in the extreme that she her body will reincarnate and make it back to blighty.



Antarctica?

Shit...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Antarctica?
> 
> Shit...


so all lovecraft got wrong was the call of the creatures: not teke-li-li but 'there is no alternative'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2015)

"Thatcher is dead".
Three words that still warm the cockles of my heart two years on.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Thatcher is dead".
> Three words that still warm the cockles of my heart two years on.




Unfortunately the witch thatcher has managed to spawn two worthy successors in blair and cameron to continue its vile policies


----------



## elbows (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh joy, I just discovered that a voice artist who did Thatchers voice for Spitting Image posted a solid half an hour of said Thatcher sketches on youtube


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2015)

I was always taught, speak no ill of the dead but I cannot help it and have to say, good riddance you ashy fucker!


----------



## BandWagon (Sep 4, 2015)

This is the true image:


----------



## JHE (Sep 4, 2015)

elbows said:


> Oh joy, I just discovered that a voice artist who did Thatchers voice for Spitting Image posted a solid half an hour of said Thatcher sketches on youtube




I'd forgotten how good - and how caustic - that programme was.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 4, 2015)

JHE said:


> I'd forgotten how good - and how caustic - that programme was.


Long overdue that Spitting Images came back they would rip clegg, cameron, blair and co to pieces


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> Long overdue that Spitting Images came back they would rip clegg, cameron, blair and co to pieces


would prefer they were really ripped to shreds


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 4, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> Long overdue that Spitting Images came back they would rip clegg, cameron, blair and co to pieces



Everything on TV is to fucking tame these days, I was remembering the Cook Report the other day and actually mourned it for once.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

I miss World in Action. Suitably creepy music too.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 4, 2015)

Whenever this thread pops up again I get excited then I remember that she is already dead


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 6, 2015)

JHE said:


> I'd forgotten how good - and how caustic - that programme was.


This has reminded me to get my set out - my afternoon's feet up sorted


----------



## 8den (Nov 22, 2015)

Anniversary of her resignation


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

25 years! how time flies when you're pissing about on urban!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2015)

Whilst on twitter, it's always good to find time to visit trolling vermin MPs' accounts and be reminded that fatch is dead, burnt and buried.




This cunt deserves some attention from the Urbz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Whilst on twitter, it's always good to find time to visit trolling vermin MPs' accounts and be reminded that fatch is dead, burnt and buried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is of course not her resting place as her ashes were scattered somewhere else.

e2a: that is in fact bollocks and the stupid tory got it right  Day of emotion as Margaret Thatcher's ashes laid to rest


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it is of course not her resting place as her ashes were scattered somewhere else.
> 
> e2a: that is in fact bollocks and the stupid tory got it right  Day of emotion as Margaret Thatcher's ashes laid to rest


Not sure I'm fully on board with the notion that her remains might find any 'resting place', tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Not sure I'm fully on board with the notion that her remains might find any 'resting place', tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Not sure I'm fully on board with the notion that her remains might find any 'resting place', tbh.



this extract from a leaflet about the margaret thatcher infirmary at the royal hospital shows where their priorities lie.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2015)

You sure you have not got them muddled up with this outfit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2015)

am surprised no one has noticed the peculiar inclusion of mention of a 24 hr offie on the thatcher infirmary  leaflet frogwoman brogdale


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2015)

presumably its so you can get some pint cans of stella and really load that bladder up before going onto the resting place. It wouldn't do to make all that effort and then only shake out a few meagre drops


----------



## dessiato (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm a little mixed about all this anti Thatcher feeling. Imagine how it would feel to have your mother who you, presumably, loved, and who loved you so loathed.

Anyway here's a pic of zombie Thatcher


----------



## Libertad (Nov 28, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I'm a little mixed about all this anti Thatcher feeling. Imagine how it would feel to have your mother who you, presumably, loved, and who loved you so loathed.
> 
> Anyway here's a pic of vampire Thatcher



My mother is universally loathed. hth.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 28, 2015)

Here are two former Hammersmith & Fulham councillors, who were both serving under the vile Greg Hands when he was leader of the Tory group. Donal Blaney is on the left and Conor Burns is on the right. Blaney and Burns later went on to set up the Young Britons' Foundation with Dan Hannan.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 28, 2015)

No relation of Neil Blaney.

And yes, she's still dead. What a time to be alive.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 28, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I'm a little mixed about all this anti Thatcher feeling. Imagine how it would feel to have your mother who you, presumably, loved, and who loved you so loathed.
> 
> Anyway here's a pic of vampire Thatcher


If my mother was thacher I'd have toped myself fucking years ago. 

And I'd say that picture is more zombie than vampire.


----------



## gimesumtruf (Nov 28, 2015)

If you have to dig her up, football with the skull, xylophone with the ribs and jenga with the claws, wear a mask.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 28, 2015)

emanymton said:


> If my mother was thacher I'd have toped myself fucking years ago.
> 
> And I'd say that picture is more zombie than vampire.


I thought I'd typed in zombie, obviously I didn't! I've corrected it now.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 28, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Here are two former Hammersmith & Fulham councillors, who were both serving under the vile Greg Hands when he was leader of the Tory group. Donal Blaney is on the left and Conor Burns is on the right. Blaney and Burns later went on to set up the Young Britons' Foundation with Dan Hannan.


That Donal looks a wrong'un...for sure.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> That Donal looks a wrong'un...for sure.


My "wrong'undar" didn't let down. Check out the posters on his 'Young Briton's Foundation' website, the organisation for which Mark Clarke acted as "_outreach officer"._

An example...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(this is 'real')


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> My "wrong'undar" didn't let down. Check out the posters on his 'Young Briton's Foundation' website, the organisation for which Mark Clarke acted as "_outreach officer"._
> 
> An example...
> 
> ...


Yes, it's definitely real. One thing I could never understand is why they use a dolphin as their symbol.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's another one. This is Greg Smith, the leader of the Hammersmith & Fulham Tory group. It was he who set up the YBF with Donal Blaney and not Conor Burns, as I claimed earlier. Nonetheless, Smith, Blaney, Burley (he of Nazi uniform infamy) and Burns are leading lights in the YBF. Burley was also a Tory councillor at H&F before he became an MP. 





He blocked me on Twitter and I take it as a badge of honour.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> He blocked me on Twitter and I take it as a badge of honour.


That's all the incentive that I need; am on it!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> That's all the incentive that I need; am on it!


Can't find him...has he left?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> That's all the incentive that I need; am on it!


I wrote a series of blogs about Tory-controlled H&F council that I titled "Nightmare on King Street". I also reported on their connections to the YBF.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 30, 2015)

dp


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

whenever this thread come up on recent posts - am I the only one who thinks - 'she is still dead? isn't she?'


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, it's definitely real. One thing I could never understand is why they use a dolphin as their symbol.



It's their Favourite food?


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> whenever this thread come up on recent posts - am I the only one who thinks - 'she is still dead? isn't she?'



Rumour has it her corpse is hidden under Camerons bed and he sticks his cock in her mouth when Sam isn't up for it.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, it's definitely real. One thing I could never understand is why they use a dolphin as their symbol.



Square?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

Flanflinger said:


> Rumour has it her corpse is hidden under Camerons bed and he sticks his cock in her mouth when Sam isn't up for it.


yuk yuk yuk!  where is the mind bleach?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 30, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, it's definitely real. One thing I could never understand is why they use a dolphin as their symbol.




Dolphins 'resort to rape'


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 30, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Dolphins 'resort to rape'


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> My "wrong'undar" didn't let down. Check out the posters on his 'Young Briton's Foundation' website, the organisation for which Mark Clarke acted as "_outreach officer"._
> 
> An example...
> 
> ...


Would the ASA have jurisdiction on something like this?


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2015)

My how I laughed upon reading of her fears that the government letting the rascal multitude know that anal sex existed might harm society, and that it might be better to avoid the useful facts that allow people to make informed choices and weigh up risks relating to AIDS.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 1, 2016)

can i be the first urban type in 2016 to celebrate the death of the witch please?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

elbows said:


> My how I laughed upon reading of her fears that the government letting the rascal multitude know that anal sex existed might harm society, and that it might be better to avoid the useful facts that allow people to make informed choices and weigh up risks relating to AIDS.



Yep, that caused me a bit of a facepalm.


----------



## Greasy Boiler (Jan 1, 2016)

Harder, faster, deeper.


----------



## laptop (Jan 1, 2016)

elbows said:


> My how I laughed upon reading of her fears that the government letting the rascal multitude know that anal sex existed might harm society, and that it might be better to avoid the useful facts that allow people to make informed choices and weigh up risks relating to AIDS.



"rectal intercourse" was deemed acceptable


----------



## elbows (Jan 1, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep, that caused me a bit of a facepalm.



I was going for the double facepalm at one point because some of the media reporting the story kept going on about how much attitudes have changed since then, but were still unable to bring themselves to mention what the risky sexual practice wording she was afraid of actually was.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2016)

*Still....*

*



*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> *Still....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It's a nice fantasy.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 8, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's a nice fantasy.



Just how many millions did the witch thatchers funeral cost us taxpayers again then there is all her tax dodging coming to light and the odious BBC going on and on about the long overdue demise of the Grantham witch


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm going to get a t-shirt of this printed, with the slogan "Aah, the traditional British sound of leather slapping against willow!".


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2016)

Tonight should be the People's Bonfire Night, when we build massive bonfires and put our effigies of the auld harpy on top and sing miners' songs as the flames rise.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2016)

Greasy Boiler said:


> Harder, faster, deeper.


Oh look, it's Gruntin' Greg Smith,leader of the Tory group on Hammersmith & Fulham Council and member of the Young Britons' Foundation.

ETA: I seem to be repeating myself. But yes, he has a very punchable face.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Oh look, it's Gruntin' Greg Smith,leader of the Tory group on Hammersmith & Fulham Council and member of the Young Britons' Foundation.
> 
> ETA: I seem to be repeating myself. But yes, he has a very punchable face.


and stampable, too.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> and stampable, too.


I could never tire of stamping on the fucker's head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> I could never tire of stamping on the fucker's head.


yeh but it would be mean to keep all the fun to yourself. we could take it in turns.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2016)

Tonight is the night for a toast ...
"May that witch continue to burn in the ninth ring of Hell for all eternity"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Tonight is the night for a toast ...
> "May that witch continue to burn in the ninth ring of Hell for all eternity"


not sure anyone burns in the ninth ring of hell


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2016)

the ninth circle of hell recently


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 8, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm going to get a t-shirt of this printed, with the slogan "Aah, the traditional British sound of leather slapping against willow!".



In relation to thatcher and tee shirts I would like one that says"Trickle down 30 years on I'm still waiting" remember trickle down theory that thatcher and her boyfriend reagan promised us all back in the 1980s if the rich get richer the wealth will trickle down to the rest of us


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2016)

I meant the deepest and hottest inferno ... I wasn't deliberately (mis)quoting Dante.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> In relation to thatcher and tee shirts I would like one that says"Trickle down 30 years on I'm still waiting" remember trickle down theory that thatcher and her boyfriend reagan promised us all back in the 1980s if the rich get richer the wealth will trickle down to the rest of us



It was a trickling shower of piss


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy anniversary you dead fucker.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2016)

Trickle down, a theory of Friedrich Hayek the architect of the most divisive economic ideology that Thatcher and her acolytes unleashed on the country. Scum, self serving scum praying at the shrine of st Maggie.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2016)

I've just seen this on Facebook.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 8, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> I've just seen this on Facebook.



Maybe we could get george cokehead osborne to snort it tell him its a new kind of coke


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 9, 2016)

she is still dead isn't she?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> she is still dead isn't she?


 
according to www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk -

Yes

Margaret Thatcher is dead.

This lady's not returning.

(i've posted this before, but it's worth a repeat)


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2016)

Imagine curling one out onto his forehead.... ah wait... they like that kind of thing don't they?


----------



## Ming (Apr 9, 2016)

Hate is a strong word but appropriate for my feelings towards that bitch. I'm only sorry they didn't get her in Brighton.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2016)

Debatable, I know...but the sentiment is sound.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Debatable, I know...but the sentiment is sound.




What's debatable about it?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> What's debatable about it?


Whether to give her even 1 more day?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Whether to give her even 1 more day?



A fair point!


----------



## laptop (Apr 27, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Whether to give her even 1 more day?


In pain... In pain.
.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2016)

laptop said:


> In pain... In pain.
> .



What about eternal torment in a near-death state?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2016)

> Still on a notice board in Shotton Steelworks after all these years!
> 
> Thanks to Andy Pierce for this.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2016)

Someone needs to do a Kickstarter/gofundme page for a second-hand fire engine, fill the tank from the urinals at Anfield then drive down to where her ashes are buried in London and give it a good hosing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone needs to do a Kickstarter/gofundme page for a second-hand fire engine, fill the tank from the urinals at Anfield then drive down to where her ashes are buried in London and give it a good hosing.


sure you could save time and money by filling the tank full of slurry from sewage works and driving it to chelsea


----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



...and I'm back in the basement at Collets; happy days!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2016)

Simple but effective.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2016)

Please tell me she is still dead, isn't she?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 17, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Please tell me she is still dead, isn't she?



That's my first thought every time this thread resurrects. Politics is in enough of a fucking state right now without Zombie Thatcher turning up as well.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> That's my first thought every time this thread resurrects. Politics is in enough of a fucking state right now without Zombie Thatcher turning up as well.


seems like May is trying to channel her.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> seems like May is trying to channel felch her.



More accurate I think.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> More accurate I think.


I had to look that up.

shudders


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Please tell me she is still dead, isn't she?


 
Yes, Margaret Thatcher is dead still says yes


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes, she's dead! What a time to be alive.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> seems like May is trying to channel her.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## billy_bob (Nov 17, 2016)

Just boggle the eyes a bit and you've got Blair in there too.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Nov 17, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Just boggle the eyes a bit and you've got Blair in there too.



Go for cameron along with brown and get the full set of conservative Prime ministers for the last 40 years


----------



## phillm (Nov 19, 2016)

I may have an atom of La Thatch in my body right now as do we all. 

Are There Atoms of Abraham Lincoln in My Body Right Now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2016)

Margaret Thatcher named world's most influential woman


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Margaret Thatcher named world's most influential woman



Probably a fair assessment, sadly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 97172
> Margaret Thatcher named world's most influential woman



The list also includes the fictional character, Bridget Jones.
Was Thatcher fictional, did we dream it?
This poll illustrates the uphill battle faced by the 'enemy within'!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> The list also includes the fictional character, Bridget Jones.
> Was Thatcher fictional, did we dream it?
> This poll illustrates the uphill battle faced by the 'enemy within'!


wouldn't be surprised if the election wasn't entirely free and fair


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2016)

Bloody russians at it again


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2016)

Of course the standout woman on here is in my personal experience Mrs Jayaben Desai, we were privileged and honoured to stand alongside her and her coworkers in the Grunwick dispute. A true fighter who was as we all have been at some point let down by the TUC.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 15, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Probably a fair assessment, sadly.


emphasis on sadly


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 17, 2016)

Dunno how to break this to you, but it seems like the old bat's still going strong and driving around Southwest Surrey...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dunno how to break this to you, but it seems like the old bat's still going strong and driving around Southwest Surrey...
> 
> View attachment 97293


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 17, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dunno how to break this to you, but it seems like the old bat's still going strong and driving around Southwest Surrey...
> 
> View attachment 97293



Why have you posted a pic of your missus?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 17, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why have you posted a pic of your missus?




Now I think of it, Frau Bahn often drinks all the milk leaving me to have black coffee and dry Weetabix...


----------



## Bears (Dec 17, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now I think of it, Frau Bahn often drinks all the milk leaving me to have black coffee and dry Weetabix...


If she tries to invade the Falkland Islands, get out of there fast!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 17, 2016)

Bears said:


> If she tries to invade the Falkland Islands, get out of there fast!




I'm watching her like a hawk. Plus I have all the receipts for her Xmas pressies, so am good for refunds there if I see her squaring up to any miners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2016)

She was warned by Westminster Council for failing to register for her own charge:
Thatcher was warned over failure to register for poll tax, files show


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2017)

This day really should be made into a bank holiday so we can recall the joy of that great day and celebrate.


----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 8, 2017)

No, New Labour is right of. Cunts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2017)

Jim'll paint it image of Thatcher.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## souljacker (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


>


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2017)

Is it possible to unsee something.
Pass the mind bleach please.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2017)

If you want to see the request that led to that abomination -


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 12, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you want to see the request that led to that abomination -




Stop it now! That's enough.


----------



## T & P (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks like she won’t be getting a statue on Parliament Square

Thatcher set to lose out in statue battle


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Looks like she won’t be getting a statue on Parliament Square
> 
> Thatcher set to lose out in statue battle


You bring me sunshine


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Looks like she won’t be getting a statue on Parliament Square
> 
> Thatcher set to lose out in statue battle


Shame, the lack of public toilets is a serious problem in our cities.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2018)

If it had gone ahead, would the statue have had a box of spare heads in case the one on the statue came off as has happened to previous editions?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> If it had gone ahead, would the statue have had a box of spare heads in case the one on the statue came off as has happened to previous editions?


The hunt for blue november


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2018)

Knock down that cunt Churchill and put Emmeline Pankhurst in his place if you must. 
Just the fact that a Thatcher statue poses a threat to safety should tell them its not a popular choice.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Looks like she won’t be getting a statue on Parliament Square
> 
> Thatcher set to lose out in statue battle






> Westminster Council has not ruled out a statue to Ms Pankhurst in the square at some stage - provided campaigners move an existing statute of the suffragette leader that stands in nearby Victoria Gardens first, but they seem to be less convinced of the case for a Thatcher monument, *even though it has already been created by sculptor Douglas Jennings.*



That plumbing-cunt in Vauxhall can stick it outside his business if he likes. Like Al Fayed did with the dead paedo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Knock down that cunt Churchill and put Emmeline Pankhurst in his place if you must.
> Just the fact that a Thatcher statue poses a threat to safety should tell them its not a popular choice.


A statue for Edward Sexby and another for Kate Sharpley


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2018)

I would support a statue of Thatcher under certain conditions, such as the statue being of this sort:


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Knock down that cunt Churchill and put Emmeline Pankhurst in his place if you must..


They can both fuck off, shit and shit alike.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> They can both fuck off, shit and shit alike.


If there is a battle for space, I think I'd rather see Churchill brought to justice / acknowledged for his crimes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> A statue for Edward Sexby and another for Kate Sharpley



Or James Connolly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Or James Connolly.


Not or, and


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2018)

*"Margaret Thatcher believed South Africa should be a 'whites-only state', says UK's former chief diplomat"*

Doesn't surprise me.  She was a nasty piece of work.

ww.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/margaret-thatcher-south-africa-whites-only-state-patrick-wright-a8171356.html


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2019)

Still dead.

\o/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 8, 2019)

The anniversary always cheers me up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2019)

Rest in piss, you despicable fucker.

_The North remembers_


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember that day well. I was on train from Liverpool to London (bit symbolic) and the news came over the Guardian app on my phone. I was obviously delighted and wanted to share my feelings. I was in a single seat without anyone next to me so i stared through between the seats in front of me and the 2 guys at the table in front were unsuitable. One was reading a Jeffery Archer novel and the other was reading The Telegraph so no luck there. I wandered down the train to get a cup of overpriced privatised rail service tea. When i got there i said to the guy behind the counter 'Did you hear about Thatcher?'. Big grin...'Yeah...shame isn't it?'. And when i got to Euston i bought a bottle of champagne.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2019)

Hooray! Always a joy to be reminded that the poisonous Tory bitch is dead 

Roll on the day when Cameron, May, Rees-Monacle, Johnson and the rest of the vile fucks die a grisly death.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2019)

Is Tony Blair Dead Yet?

NEXT.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 8, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you want to see the request that led to that abomination -




It had to be done!
I just need to clean it up a bit and get it ready for printing!   (those of a certain age will know the film )


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Hooray! Always a joy to be reminded that the poisonous Tory bitch is dead
> 
> Roll on the day when Cameron, May, Rees-Monacle, Johnson and the rest of the vile fucks die a grisly death.


We have a team of killer bears ready to go


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2019)

No doubt a few pints will be sunk in the Rusty Dudley in Goldthorpe this afternoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 166975
> No doubt a few pints will be sunk in the Rusty Dudley in Goldthorpe this afternoon.


Ashes to ashes
Funk to funky
We know maybot's
Really clunky


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

It's come to something when calling may maybot, which is intended to highlight her lack of humanity etc, comes to seem like an affectionate name


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2019)

Urban did have a Thatcher's dead party at a pub near Highbury Corner #goodtimes 

Bizarrely we ended up chatting to Owen Jones who was on a date at the pub


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2019)

A Goldthorpe resident earlier.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 8, 2019)

I went straight to the pub after work that day and had a few celebratory pints with friends.  I remember one bloke we hadn't seen before storming out.  

Attila wrote a song "Maggots 1, Maggie 0" which was hilarious, but after his own mother, and Thatcher both died of Altzeimer's (sp?) he never played it.


----------



## Mordi (Apr 9, 2019)

One of my memories of that day is a bunch of Millwall fans singing 'Maggie Thatcher she's our mate' to the tune of Harry Roberts. There was much collective merriment when their creativity failed at the next verse and one of them continued the refrain implying she killed coppers.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2019)

Still remember it, getting a text from my brother saying better get the champagne in and wondering who in the family was getting married/was pregnant/had a lottery win before finding out the news. 

Stopped off at Wharf Chambers for a pint on the way home from work despite not having drunk booze since about 2001, tasted good and the bar was full of us grinning idiots


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Still remember it, getting a text from my brother saying better get the champagne in and wondering who in the family was getting married/was pregnant/had a lottery win before finding out the news.
> 
> Stopped off at Wharf Chambers for a pint on the way home from work despite not having drunk booze since about 2001, tasted good and the bar was full of us grinning idiots


i remember the day thatcher resigned, i stopped in the pub for a half and heard the telly going 'this resignation will have grave repercussions for british politics' so i asked the barman who'd resigned and amended my order accordingly. several pints later i left the pub


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2019)

My reaction to hearing the news is buried somewhere in this thread. I remember Mrs S. letting me know and me running around the workshop at work. It was the mass of workers leaving to get drunk at finishing time that stands out. I was working in the village next to Goldthorpe then.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 9, 2019)

It was the best of times, it was the best of times.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> It was the best of times, it was the best of times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2019)

recall we got Ding Dong The Witch is Dead to number 1 and They refused to play it in full. Halcyon days.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 9, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Urban did have a Thatcher's dead party at a pub near Highbury Corner #goodtimes
> 
> Bizarrely we ended up chatting to Owen Jones who was on a date at the pub


That was a good night


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Hooray! Always a joy to be reminded that the poisonous Tory bitch is dead
> 
> Roll on the day when Cameron, May, Rees-Monacle, Johnson and the rest of the vile fucks die a grisly death.


Are you expecting it to all happen on the same day?

What do you know that we don't?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Are you expecting it to all happen on the same day?
> 
> What do you know that we don't?


it's not scheduled for the same day but when you're dealing with major building works things can get a little out of sync.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 9, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Are you expecting it to all happen on the same day?
> 
> What do you know that we don't?


Ssssshhh  *taps nose*


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2019)

Gotta love that.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 10, 2019)

Fighting the Euro Elections will literally destroy the Tory party. This is the revenge game the EU is playing.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Apr 10, 2019)

greenfield said:


> Fighting the Euro Elections will literally destroy the Tory party. This is the revenge game the EU is playing.



The Eu might very well be after revenge, but the Tories are doing a great job making themselves look like a set of useless wankers so they should refuse European assistance


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 10, 2019)

My late and very, very left wing father would have really appreciated this thread, and the anniversary ...
Even with the worst of his memory losses, he despised the iron witch with *something of a passion".


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i remember the day thatcher resigned, i stopped in the pub for a half and heard the telly going 'this resignation will have grave repercussions for british politics' so i asked the barman who'd resigned and amended my order accordingly. several pints later i left the pub


I was working in Kings Cross and someone bought a copy of the Evening Standard in (they did an afternoon edition and evening edition at the time ) with a front page of Thatcher Resigns ! #goodtimes.  That's how we got news then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)

marty21 said:


> I was working in Kings Cross and someone bought a copy of the Evening Standard in (they did an afternoon edition and evening edition at the time ) with a front page of Thatcher Resigns ! #goodtimes.  That's how we got news then.


the standard seemed to do several editions then, city, late prices and west end final


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the standard seemed to do several editions then, city, late prices and west end final


And people bought it , everyday


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)

marty21 said:


> And people bought it , everyday


and some even read it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2019)

Dead but not forgotten

Industrial collapse of Thatcher years led to crime rise, study finds


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 27, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dead but not forgotten
> 
> Industrial collapse of Thatcher years led to crime rise, study finds



Those conducting the study must all be geniuses to come to this shocking conclusion.


----------



## elbows (Apr 30, 2019)

The death of what Thatcher stood for was what really interested me, and here is another mainstream sign of that:

Is the UK economy at a new moment of sea-change?



> Forty years ago this week Margaret Thatcher came to power. At that time there was a sense of broken economy, broken politics, over-powerful trade unions and politicians who seemed only capable of managing decline.
> 
> Fast forward to now and we again see chaotic politics and widespread sense of economic disaffection. So are we facing another sea-change moment for the UK and its economy?





> "No one is advocating the neoliberal economic policies that they were nine years ago. Even this government has gone quiet on it," says Labour's shadow Chancellor John McDonnell.
> 
> "Tax cuts for corporations and the rich, trickle-down economics, privatisation, outsourcing, the market will always know best - all of those elements are now being questioned. Why? Because people know the system hasn't worked for them."
> 
> ...



Certainly there are moments in that article that deserve to be in the BBC down the pan thread, and it readily descends into shit about the gig economy but hey, 40 fucking years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

from beyond the grave


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from beyond the grave



Obvs not nut jobs; oh noes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2019)

_COME NOT IN THAT FORM! COME NOT IN THAT FORM! I ABJURE THEE ASMODEAN!  I BIND THEE BELIAL!_


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2019)

Atendees will be in for a shock when she goes and endorses Corbyn.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Obvs not nut jobs; oh noes.



Happy Science - Wikipedia

Cult with a political wing.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from beyond the grave



I don't really give a fuck what she'd think, but - and it pains me to say it - I reckon at least she'd have it sorted out one way or another by now.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> Atendees will be in for a shock when she goes and endorses Corbyn.



Well, her lack of regard for her cabinet ministers was well known, and those guys look like wise dignified statemen compared to the current crop. She might go Corbyn just to troll the useless shower of fuckwalls.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> I don't really give a fuck what she'd think, but - and it pains me to say it - I reckon at least she'd have it sorted out one way or another by now.


I reckon she would never have needed to sort out any such thing; she placed Parliamentary sovereignty above non-binding plebiscites and didn't enact any legislation bringing forth a referendum during her Premiership.

Responding to Wilson's 1975 referendum she quoted Attlee saying that referendums were "a device of dictators and demagogues".


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2019)

"_What's that Maggie...you've get a message for an Alex...is there an Alex in the audience...or anyone who knows an Alex?"

_


----------



## Poi E (Sep 9, 2019)

Still underground. Cheers.


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Still underground. Cheers.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Still underground. Cheers.


Died, Dead, Burnt, Buried and concreted over.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Died, Dead, Burnt, Buried and concreted over.


and no one's sure if we're safe yet or not


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I reckon she would never have needed to sort out any such thing; she placed Parliamentary sovereignty above non-binding plebiscites and didn't enact any legislation bringing forth a referendum during her Premiership.
> 
> Responding to Wilson's 1975 referendum she quoted Attlee saying that referendums were "a device of dictators and demagogues".



First time I think I've ever agreed with her. Just as well she's definitely dead.


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> First time I think I've ever agreed with her. Just as well she's definitely dead.


I hated school milk


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

tim said:


> I hated school milk


yeh i can't touch the stuff to this day


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 9, 2019)

I know I kinda started it but please let us not turn this into a list of what we think she did right, or Urban will surely disappear in a puff of irony.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh I dont know.

I applauded her decision to fuck up so badly that she was mauled by a dead sheep.
I celebrated her ability to demonstrate through tears that losing the job completely gutted her.
Losing the plot to the extent that she wasnt allowed to speak publicly anymore was an inspired choice.
Standing by her principals by deciding not to breathe any longer was an approach that many of us could agree with wholeheartedly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> Oh I dont know.
> 
> I applauded her decision to fuck up so badly that she was mauled by a dead sheep.
> I celebrated her ability to demonstrate through tears that losing the job completely gutted her.
> ...


Pity she didn't try it years earlier


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Pity she didn't try it years earlier



Her timing wasnt the best. Some thought she'd have done more good if she'd laid down her life in an earlier career, pioneering in the realms of Mr Whippy-based enemas.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 9, 2019)

Shame she’s dead, she would have wept at the ineffectual morons destroying her party.


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2019)

If Whitelaw had beaten her in the leadership eléctions, I'd have spent the 1980s standing on street corners shouting: "Willy, Willy, Willy, Out, Out, Out!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Shame she’s dead, she would have wept at the ineffectual morons destroying her party.


She never thought Ken Clarke would be described as a tory grandee


----------



## maomao (Sep 9, 2019)

tim said:


> I hated school milk


I liked school milk but could never stomach the stuff we had at home. Maybe I should have tried it warm and slightly off.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 9, 2019)

she is in hell with her bessie mate, savile


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> she is in hell with her bessie mate, savile


No one is in hell. Or heaven. Everyone's waiting for the day of judgement.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and no one's sure if we're safe yet or not


Jo _Hilda _Swinson discovers it's the date of Thatcher's birth...


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I'll just leave this here:




Thatcherism. You're on your own and you die alone.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

happy thatcher day, 29 years since she resigned as pm


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> happy thatcher day, 29 years since she resigned as pm


Still remember that day, all the teachers were chuffed in school then I went to cubs in the evening


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Still remember that day, all the teachers were chuffed in school then I went to cubs in the evening


popped into the pub for a half and everyone was watching the telly, the news was saying 'this resignation will have grave repercussions for british politics' so i asked the barman who'd resigned and he said 'thatcher'. i said stop the half i'll have a pint


----------



## treelover (Nov 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> "_What's that Maggie...you've get a message for an Alex...is there an Alex in the audience...or anyone who knows an Alex?"
> 
> View attachment 183714_



Don't get that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

treelover said:


> Don't get that.


never mind eh


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

treelover said:


> Don't get that.


think of a seance, where the medium's plying their trade


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 22, 2019)

Alex? TCABDPJ?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2019)

treelover said:


> Don't get that.


Johnson's actual first name treelover 
Think of some fake ghoul-whisperer like Derek Acorah or summat...then you might see the humour?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Johnson's actual first name treelover
> Think of some fake ghoul-whisperer like Derek Acorah or summat...then you might see the humour?


Should also have said that the bloke in the photo is Greg Hands...the tory Mp for Buckingham Palace, or some such, and he's a big fatch fan.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2020)

Happy anniversary bumpy-bump. I wonder what she'd have made of Covid-19 if she was still PM.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Happy anniversary bumpy-bump. I wonder what she'd have made of Covid-19 if she was still PM.


short work


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

"_What's that Sam? Oh...Sam says he's got a Maggie, or Margaret with him...and she's got a message, a message for an Alex...is there an Alex in the audience...or anyone who knows an Alex?"

"Maggie says...come on over Alex...you'll be warm."

"Thanks Sam...."

_

I know it's a bit samey...but it'll be a test of treelover 's memory!


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 8, 2020)

If her grave publicly accessible?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2020)

Helen Back said:


> If her grave publicly accessible?


Just follow the signs...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 8, 2020)

Helen Back said:


> If her grave publicly accessible?


Follow the small of piss.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Happy anniversary bumpy-bump. I wonder what she'd have made of Covid-19 if she was still PM.


Thanks for bump. Needed cheering up.


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Happy anniversary bumpy-bump. I wonder what she'd have made of Covid-19 if she was still PM.



"Well there goes all that I achieved on the ideological, policy and economics front, neoliberalisms last gasp".


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2020)

fucksake, thought it said johnson


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2020)

Not that I’m saying this government’s financial response is sufficient, but fuck knows what she would have proposed... A one-off £200 cheque in the post for everyone a la Trump, at best...


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Not that I’m saying this government’s financial response is sufficient, but fuck knows what she would have proposed... A one-off £200 cheque in the post for everyone a la Trump, at best...



A booklet to be sent to every home, instructing people on how to maintain social distance during a riot.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2020)

elbows said:


> A booklet to be sent to every home, instructing people on how to maintain social distance during a riot.



by hiding under the table


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## moochedit (Apr 8, 2021)

Still no sign of life? Has anyone checked the grave to make sure?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Still no sign of life? Has anyone checked the grave to make sure?


anyone would have drowned with the volume of urine over her grave in the past 8 years


----------



## moochedit (Apr 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> anyone would have drowned with the volume of urine over her grave in the past 8 years



Still better add some more to be on the safe side?


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 8, 2021)

Shall be celebrating later.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2021)

An excellent day for Mr W to get a £1600 back payment from the DWP because he won his ESA tribunal. Pizza tea it is, cheers Thatch x


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 18, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Shall be celebrating later. View attachment 262310


And still losing.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2021)

Is she still dead then?


I had a shock recently seeing the Prince Philip RIP thread, I had totally forgotten he had died.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 18, 2021)

Well, if you believe in reincarnation Thatcher could be an 8 year old child now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2021)

Still in my thoughts


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Well, if you believe in reincarnation Thatcher could be an 8 year old child now.


If you believe in karma, she'd be a Mayfly or a sea cucumber.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> If you believe in karma, she'd be a Mayfly or a sea cucumber.



That parasitic worm that lives in a fishes mouth and replaces its tongue.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2021)

how can you lose celebrating Maggies deaths

she is still dead


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> If you believe in karma, she'd be a Mayfly or a sea cucumber.



if you believe in karma she is going to be the first young child  that drowns due to priti patel jetski policemen


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 19, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> That parasitic worm that lives in a fishes mouth and replaces its tongue.


Wouldnt been the fish, be worse?


----------

